# knitting tea party 17 october '14



## iamsam

Knitting Tea Party 17 October 14

Tomorrow is Heidi and Garys anniversary  16 years of wedded bliss  or should I say mostly wedded bliss. They are going away for the weekend after the soccer game in the morning. Between Alexis and Phyllis all will be taken care of.

The weather this week has been full of lovely fall days  cool, breezy and sunny and blue skies. I could take this weather until next June. Had the door open for a while but as the sun goes down so does the temperature.

Thursday night football  who is going to watch  Pammie  do you watch it? Think I will watch some recorded shows  get my queue emptied. Have decided I am going to get Netflix  I missed the last season of the good wife and there are several others I would like to catch up with. I will have to watch them on my computer screen but it is a large on  a 21 I believe. Ron was going to wire it so I could watch it in the living room on my big TV but I didnt want the wire showing so will just watch it here. I dont mind and the chair is comfy. I can even knit while I watch.

I got this in my email today  thought I would share  too many to copy so thought I would just give you the site and let you pick and choose which ones you would like. The first one is one of my favorites  I love warm pumpkin bread spread with butter and dripping with honey. Oh yeah! Here is the website -

http://www.recipe4living.com/slidearticles/details/18_hearty_fall_breads/1?utm_source=dailyrecipes&utm_medium=newsletter&utm_campaign=Daily%2BRecipes&utm_content=title_link.

You might let us know which ones you tried and how they were.

I love dips and this one sounds mighty fine. And with the holidays just around the corner this recipe might come in handy.

RATATOUILLE AND GOAT CHEESE DIP 
Contributed by Joey Wölffer

SERVINGS: 8 
Ratatouille becomes a warm, creamy dip when its baked over a layer of fresh goat cheese. 
Ingredients:
1/2 cup plus 2 tablespoons extra-virgin olive oil 
2 medium onions, cut into 1/2-inch dice 
4 large garlic cloves, minced 
Kosher salt 
One 1 3/4-pound eggplant, cut into 1/2-inch dice 
1 teaspoon finely chopped thyme 
2 large red bell peppers, cut into 1/2-inch dice 
1 medium zucchini, cut into 1/2-inch dice 
1 medium yellow squash, cut into 1/2-inch dice 
1 pound medium tomatoes, cut into 1/2-inch dice 
1/4 cup chopped basil, plus more for garnish 
1 tablespoon fresh lemon juice 
Freshly ground pepper 
3/4 pound fresh goat cheese 
Assorted chips and crackers, for serving

Directions:

In a large skillet, heat 2 tablespoons of the olive oil. Add the onions, garlic and a generous pinch of salt and cook over moderate heat, stirring occasionally, until just softened and starting to brown, about 8 minutes. Scrape the onions and garlic into a large bowl.

Wipe out the skillet and heat 1/4 cup of the oil in it. Add the eggplant and thyme and cook over moderate heat, stirring occasionally, until the eggplant is tender and lightly browned, 8 to 10 minutes. Scrape the eggplant into the bowl with the onions.

Repeat with the red pepper, zucchini, yellow squash and tomatoes, cooking each vegetable separately in 1 tablespoon of oil with a generous pinch of salt until just tender and lightly browned, 5 to 7 minutes per vegetable.

As they are cooked, add the vegetables to the bowl of onions and eggplant. Stir in the chopped basil and lemon juice and season with salt and pepper.

Preheat the oven to 350°. Spread the goat cheese in the bottoms of 2 small baking dishes (about 1 quart each). Spoon the ratatouille on top, cover with foil and bake for about 25 minutes, until hot. Top with more basil. Serve warm with chips and crackers.

Make Ahead the ratatouille can be refrigerated for up to 3 days before making the dip.

http://www.foodandwine.com/recipes/ratatouille-and-goat-cheese-dip?xid=DAILY101614ViewRecipe

Here is another item for your buffet table  and it is gluten free and healthy.

CAULIFLOWER GREEN PIZZA WITH YOGURT SAUCE

Green Kitchen Stories has amazing photos/recipes and the couple behind it is just so likeable. This recipe combines 2 of their recipes - their Pea Mint and Coconut Soup and their Cauliflower Crust Pizza. This cauliflower pizza is by no means a pick-it-up-with-your-hands kind of pizza. It is a fork and plate pizza. But I love it because you dont have to squeeze the water out of the cauliflower like some other recipes Ive tried.

Pea Mint Yogurt Sauce

Makes 1 cup

Ingredients:
½ cup greek yogurt
½ cup peas
¼ cup water
5 mint leaves

Steps:

Combine using immersion blender (or similar) and set aside for pizza.

Can also be used for noodles, salad or veggies.

Cauliflower Green Pizza

Serves 4

Ingredients:

1 head of cauliflower
¾ cup almond flour
1 teaspoon baking powder
3 eggs
2 tablespoons coconut oil for greasing

Toppings:
Pea Mint Yogurt Sauce
2 julienned zucchinis (zoodles)
½ yellow onion sliced
¼ cup + ¼ cup shaved parmesan
½ cup peas
5 mint leaves shredded
1 handful of arugula

Steps:

Preheat oven for 400 degrees fahrenheit. Line cookie sheet with baking paper, spread melted coconut oil across paper.

Break apart cauliflower head into florets. Added florets to food processor and pulse for 1 second 15-20 times, until cauliflower is the consistency of rice.

Add 3 cups of cauliflower rice to large mixing bowl. Add almond flour, baking powder and eggs. Combine with your hands and shape into ball (dough is very wet).

Place dough on cookie sheet and flatten. Make edges slightly higher.

Bake for 25 minutes.

Remove from oven and spread yogurt pea mint sauce evenly. Place onions, zucchinis, peas, and ¼ cup of parmesan on pizza. Bake for 10 minutes.

Remove from oven and top with remaining ¼ cup parmesan, mint and arugula. Cut and serve.

http://www.nerdybites.com/blog/green-pizza-with-yogurt-sauce

The above recipe and more recipes using greek yogurt are from: http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/10/14/greek-yogurt-recipes-dinner-savory-hay_n_5982568.html?ir=Taste&utm_campaign=101514&utm_medium=email&utm_source=Alert-taste&utm_content=Title. Take a look at it  there are some very good recipes starting with macaroni and cheese with greek yogurt  yummy.

Im going to throw in a dessert here  a diabetic friendly dessert.

Pumpkin Shooters

This light, yet creamy-rich pumpkin-flavored mousse fits autumn entertaining to a "T!" Whether for a Halloween party, Thanksgiving, or any time, your guests will love these Creamy Pumpkin Shooters!

Serves: 8

Preparation Time: 5 min 
What You'll Need:

1 (15-ounce) can 100% pure pumpkin (not pie filling) 
1 (6-serving) package instant sugar-free vanilla pudding mix 
1/4 cup low-fat (1%) milk 
1 teaspoon ground cinnamon 
2 cups frozen light whipped topping, thawed 
2 gingersnap cookies, crumbled

What To Do:

In a medium bowl, with an electric beater on medium speed, beat pumpkin, pudding mix, milk, and cinnamon until well blended.

Fold in whipped topping until thoroughly blended then spoon into individual dessert glasses. Sprinkle with crushed ginger snaps. Cover loosely and chill until ready to serve.

Nutritional InformationServings Per Recipe: 8 - Calories 90 - Calories from Fat 26 - Total Fat 2.9g Saturated Fat 2.3g - Trans Fat 0.0g - Protein 1.5g Cholesterol 0.8mg - Sodium 380mg - Total Carbohydrates - Dietary Fiber 1.7g - Sugars 6.9g

http://www.everydaydiabeticrecipes.com/Puddings/Creamy-Pumpkin-Shooters/ml/1/?utm_source=ppl-newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=everydaydiabeticrecipes20141015#x8GlsF0FdIrCXWxF.99

I of course have to have at least one chicken recipe  and believe me  I am missing not being able to eat it. Garys oldest son tory is coming for dinner tonight as are the other two water girls  I need to get a picture of them on here one of these days. Heidi thought about having chicken but then remembered that tory works at Kentucky fried chicken. Not sure what she intends to feed them  they had pizza last night.

Southwestern Chicken Casserole

With salsa, chili powder, bell peppers and tortillas, this Southwestern Chicken Casserole is a fiesta on your plate! And a healthy one at that! Don't be surprised if you want to break out the sombreros!

Serves: 8

What You'll Need:

12 ounces boneless, skinless chicken breast halves, cut into strips 
2 cloves garlic, minced 
1 teaspoon chili powder 
2 teaspoons canola oil 
1 onion, halved and thinly sliced 
1 red or green bell pepper, chopped 
1 (10-ounce) package frozen chopped spinach, thawed, squeezed dry 
1 1/2 cup salsa 
4 (6-inch) no-added-salt corn tortillas, torn 
3/4 cup reduced-fat, shredded Jack cheese 
1/2 cup cherry tomatoes, chopped 
1/2 avocado, pitted, peeled and chopped 
cilantro leaves, for garnish

What To Do:

Preheat oven to 350 degrees F. Coat a large, nonstick skillet with cooking spray.

In a medium bowl, combine chicken, garlic and chili powder. Add to skillet and cook over medium-high heat for 4-6 minutes, or until chicken is cooked through and no longer pink, stirring frequently. Remove chicken from skillet; set aside.

Add oil to hot skillet. Add onion and pepper; cook over medium heat about 5 minutes or until tender, stirring occasionally. Stir in spinach.

Coat a 2-qt. baking dish with cooking spray. Spread about 1/2 cup salsa in bottom of dish. Top with half the tortilla pieces, half of chicken mixture, and half of vegetable mixture. Pour half of remaining salsa over vegetables and top with half the cheese. Repeat layers once, except cheese.

Bake, covered, for 30-35 minutes, or until heated through. Sprinkle with remaining cheese. Let stand for 5 minutes before serving. Garnish with cherry tomatoes, chopped avocado, and fresh cilantro.

Nutritional InformationServings Per Recipe: 8 - Calories 224 - Calories from Fat 105 - Total Fat 12g - Protein 16g - Cholesterol 44mg - Sodium 601mg - Total Carbohydrates Dietary Fiber 4.1g Sugars 3.3g

http://www.everydaydiabeticrecipes.com/Casseroles/Southwestern-Chicken-Casserole/ml/1/?utm_source=ppl-newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=everydaydiabeticrecipes20141015#ZehZWtGORPspOZyY.99

Another bright sunny day yet the temperature stays below 70°. The sun is bright enough that it does take the chill off the house which is nice. Hickory is snoozing here on the bed  survivor kitty is curled up on the couch  tip kitty is outside  not sure where Sophia kitty is  they do live the life of riley. By the way  how many of you remember the life of riley  think it starred bill Backus  not sure on that though. Never missed it  right of there I love lucy. Daddy even watched that one with me.

Heidi and Gary off to Toledo tomorrow to celebrate 16 years of wedded bliss. She said she didnt know where they were going to stay or what they were going to do  they were just glad to get out of dodge without any children. She said she was going to try not to call to check up on the children since that is the time when they start whining about when are you coming home?. She went grocery shopping this morning so all of us would have something to eat over the weekend. Not much variety for me between instant breakfast, yogurt, instant potatoes and soup  probably tomato. Think my tummy is starting to go down  yeah.

And of course to continue  we have another chicken recipe. But this one is really off the cuff  Im anxious to have someone try this and tell me what you think.

Scampi Style Chicken Recipe

© 2014 Peggy Trowbridge Filippone, licensed to About.com, Inc.

Scampi is normally a shrimp dish, but as with many dishes these days, cooks are stretching the meaning. Chicken takes the place of shrimp in this flavorful scampi-style entree. It's a less expensive option for families, and it works quite well with pasta. I suggest having your ingredients measured and ready to go before you begin. This goes together fast!

Yield: 4 servings

Ingredients

2 large chicken breasts
1/2 teaspoon (about) poultry seasoning Salt and lemon pepper to taste
1 cup (about) all-purpose flour
1/4 cup (4 Tablespoons or 1/2 stick) butter, divided use
1/3 cup minced sweet onion
1 large clove garlic, pressed
1 cup sweet white wine
2 large lemons, divided use
2 cups heavy cream
1/2 teaspoon dried red pepper flakes, optional
1/4 cup sliced green onions (scallions), green tops included
1/2 pound cooked pasta (spaghetti, linguine, or your favorite)

Preparation

Cut the chicken breasts into bite-sized chunks. Season with poultry seasoning, salt, and pepper. Dredge the seasoned chicken in flour, shaking off any excess.

Place a large, deep, heavy skillet over medium-high heat. When pan is hot, add 3 tablespoons of the butter in the skillet and swirl to coat the pan. Brown the chicken chunks on all sides. Chicken steps in for shrimp in this scampi-style pasta dish. It's a hearty dish the entire family will love. Remove to a platter and keep warm.

Reduce heat to medium. Add the remaining 1 tablespoon of butter and the minced sweet onion to the same skillet. Gently saute until onions are softened, then add pressed garlic. Saute, stirring constantly, for 1 minute. Stir in the white wine, juice of 1 of the lemons (reserve the other lemon for garnish), and optional red pepper flakes. Cook until liquid has reduced by half, scraping up any browned bits into the mixture. Continue to stir while adding heavy cream. Cook until reduced by half again and thickened.

Return the browned chicken to the pan and cook until heated through. Serve over cooked pasta. Garnish with green onions and lemon wedges.
Yield: 4 servings as an entree or 2 generous servings as a full meal.

Notes: I recommend a hard-anodized skillet to get a good sear and flavor from the fond (browned bits) in the sauce. A non-stick skillet may take longer to reduce the sauce in the end.

Chopped chives or parsley may be substituted for the green onion garnish.

Chicken broth may be substituted for the white wine, but it will take longer for it to reduce and the sauce will be thinner.

http://homecooking.about.com/od/chickenrecipes/r/Scampi-Style-Chicken-Recipe.htm?nl=1

Along with fall my mind always thinks of soup  and chili is one of my favorite soups  with or without beans although I do prefer beans  I even throw in a can of corn every so often. I have friends that always throw in a chocolate bar  I havent been brave enough to try that yet.

PUMPKIN CHILI
4 SERVINGS

INGREDIENTS

1 yellow onion, chopped 
2 tablespoons olive oil 
3 large garlic cloves, minced 
1 chipotle pepper in adobo sauce, minced + 2 teaspoons adobo sauce 
4 hatch chile peppers (roasted/seeded/chopped) OR 4 ounce can diced green chiles 
1/2 jalapeno pepper, seeded & chopped (optional step: roasted) 
1 teaspoon Mexican oregano (or regular is OK) 
1 pinch brown sugar 
2 teaspoons ancho chile powder 
2 teaspoons cumin (freshly ground is best) 
1 tablespoon tomato paste 
1 bottle pumpkin beer (or regular ale) 
1 15 ounce can black beans 
1 15 ounce can fire roasted diced tomatoes 
1 15 ounce can red kidney beans 
1 cup canned pumpkin 
1 cinnamon stick 
salt/pepper, to taste

Directions

Saute the onion in a little olive oil until soft and beginning to turn translucent (3-4 minutes). Add the garlic and cook another minute.

Add in the peppers, spices, and tomato paste and cook a couple minutes longer.

Dump in a bottle of the pumpkin beer and bring to a simmer. Cook for 4-5 minutes.

Stir in the beans, tomatoes, and pumpkin. Add one cinnamon stick. Cover and cook for about 15 minutes. Remove cinnamon stick and cook an additional 30-40 minutes.

Ladle into bowls and garnish with cilantro, shredded cheese and a dollop of sour cream (try adding a little adobo sauce to make it chipotle flavored). To keep it vegan, simply omit the sour cream and cheese (or use a vegan substitute). 
http://www.tablespoon.com/recipes/pumpkin-chili/73d459d4-15bc-414b-903f-fe717e8e424d/

SLOW COOKER THREE BEAN AND TURKEY CHILI

SERVINGS 6

1 can (25 to 28 oz) crushed tomatoes 
2 cans (15 oz each) chili beans in sauce 
1 can (15 oz) Progresso black beans, undrained 
1 can (15 oz) Progresso cannellini beans, undrained 
1 1/2 to 2 cups leftover chopped cooked turkey 
2 to 3 tablespoons chili powder 
1 can (16.3 oz) Pillsbury Grands! refrigerated golden corn biscuits (8 biscuits) 
Sour cream and shredded cheddar cheese, if desired

Directions

Spray 4- to 5-quart slow cooker with cooking spray. Mix all ingredients except biscuits in slow cooker.

Cover; cook on Low heat setting 2 to 3 hours, stirring occasionally, until chili is hot.

Meanwhile, bake biscuits as directed on can. Serve biscuits with chili. Top chili with sour cream and shredded cheddar cheese, if desired.

NUTRITION INFORMATION PER SERVING - Serving Size: 1 Serving  Calories 600 - Calories from Fat 110
Cholesterol 35mg  Sodium 1840mg - Total Carbohydrate 93g - Dietary Fiber 18g
Sugars 10g  Protein 31g

http://www.tablespoon.com/recipes/slow-cooker-three-bean-and-turkey-chili/f05c20fc-d7e6-42b3-86c6-d8327599c96e

Right now with everyone cleaning up their gardens for the winter I bet a lot of you have extra squash on hand. These two butternut squash recipes would taste so good  especially if the wind was howling around the house (like it is here right now) and you were all snug and warm with either of these two recipes on your plate.

BUTTERNUT SQUASH TART WITH FRIED SAGE

Makes 8 servings

Chile-infused honey is a great foil for the rich and salty flavors of this tart. Serve any leftover honey over biscuits or fried chicken.
Ingredients

1 sheet of frozen puff pastry, thawed (from a 17.3-ounce package)
1 large egg beaten with 1 teaspoon water
12 1/8"-thick rounds peeled butternut squash
kosher salt
1/4 cup honey
1 thinly sliced Fresno, jalapeño, or red Thai chile
3 tablespoons olive oil
12 fresh sage leaves
1/4 cup shaved Parmesan
black pepper

Preparation

Preheat oven to 375°F. Line a large rimmed baking sheet with parchment paper. Gently roll out 1 sheet of frozen puff pastry, thawed (from a 17.3-ounce package) on a lightly floured surface to a 10" square (just enough to even out). Transfer to prepared sheet.

Brush pastry with 1 large egg beaten with 1 teaspoon water. Arrange twelve 1/8"-thick rounds peeled butternut squash (cut from squash's neck) over pastry, overlapping as needed and leaving a 1/2" border. Place another sheet of parchment paper over squash. Set another large rimmed baking sheet over the tart. (This will weigh down the pastry dough and steam the squash slices.)

Bake until bottom of pastry begins to brown and top begins to puff, about 10 minutes.

Remove top baking sheet and discard top sheet of parchment paper. Brush squash slices with 1 tablespoon olive oil and season with kosher salt. Return tart, uncovered, to oven and bake until pastry is deep golden brown and cooked through, 2530 minutes longer.

Meanwhile, combine 1/4 cup honey, 1 thinly sliced Fresno, jalapeño, or red Thai chile, and 2 tablespoons water in a small saucepan. Bring to a boil over medium heat (add another thinly sliced chile if more heat is desired). Boil until thickened slightly and syrupy, about 6 minutes.

Line a plate with paper towels. Heat 2 tablespoons olive oil in a small skillet until just beginning to smoke. Add 12 fresh sage leaves; fry until crisp, about 30 seconds. Transfer to paper towels to drain.

Slice tart. Arrange 1/4 cup shaved Parmesan on top; drizzle with chile-infused honey. Garnish with fried sage leaves and a few grinds of black pepper.

http://www.epicurious.com/recipes/food/views/Butternut-Squash-Tart-with-Fried-Sage-51117300?mbid=nl_100714_Daily_rotd&CNDID=&spMailingID=7179959&spUserID=NDIxMDc5MDE3OTgS1&spJobID=540620572&spReportId=NTQwNjIwNTcyS0

Maple Roasted Butternut Squash 
Skinnytaste.com

Servings: 4  Size: 3/4 cup  Old Points: 1  Points+: 3 pt 
Calories: 104  Fat: 2 g  Carb: 23 g  Fiber: 4 g  Protein: 1 g  Sugar: 7 g
Sodium: 7 mg  Cholest: 0 mg

Ingredients:

1 1/4 lbs butternut squash, peeled and diced 3/4-inch
1/2 tbsp olive oil or coconut oil
2 1/2 tbsp pure maple syrup
kosher salt and freshly ground black pepper

Directions:
Preheat the oven to 400°F.

In a large bowl, toss the butternut squash with oil, maple, salt and fresh ground pepper. 
Place in a baking dish, cover with foil and roast in the center of the oven for 25 minutes. Remove foil, turn the squash and bake an addition 15 minutes, or until fork tender (time will vary depending on the size you cut the squash).

Makes 3 cups.

http://www.skinnytaste.com/2014/10/maple-roasted-butternut-squash.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+weightwatcherspointsrecipes+%28Skinnytaste%29

Do you know how hard it is to find salad recipes  I guess the bloggers dont eat salad during the winter. But I did find this one and I think it is a dandy.

ARUGULA SALAD WITH PICKLED BEETS AND PRESERVED LEMON VINIAGRETTE

Makes 4 servings
Ingredients

For the pickled beets:

1 large red beet (6 ounces), scrubbed
1 large yellow beet (6 ounces), scrubbed
1 cup rice-wine vinegar 
1 cup granulated sugar

For the spiced pistachios:

1 egg white
1/2 cup shelled raw pistachios 
1/2 tablespoon Creole or Cajun seasoning

For the preserved-lemon vinaigrette:

1 tablespoon minced preserved lemon
6 tablespoons extra-virgin olive oil 
2 tablespoons lemon juice 
1/4 teaspoon red pepper flakes 
1 sprig fresh thyme, leaves finely chopped
1 pinch salt

For the salad:

5 ounces (8 cups) arugula 
2 tablespoons good-quality aged balsamic vinegar
Freshly ground black pepper, for serving

Preparation

Make the pickled beets:

Place each beet in its own small pot, cover with water, and simmer until a paring knife can easily pierce the beets, about 30 minutes. Cool beets, peel, and slice into thin half-moons. Reserve each beet in a separate bowl to ensure that the red beet slices don't stain the yellow ones. Meanwhile, combine the vinegar, sugar, and 1 cup water in a small pot. Bring to a boil, remove from heat, and divide the hot brine among the beets; let sit at room temperature until pickled, 3 to 4 hours.

Make the pistachios:

Preheat the oven to 300°F. In a small mixing bowl, whip the egg white until frothy, then add the pistachios and spices, toss to coat, and spread on a parchment lined baking sheet. Bake until golden and fragrant, 15 minutes. Nuts will crisp as they cool.

Make the preserved lemon vinaigrette:

In a medium bowl, whisk together all the ingredients until combined. 
Assemble the salad:

Arrange the pickled beets on a serving platter. Toss the arugula in the preserved-lemon vinaigrette and place on top of the beets. Sprinkle with the spiced pistachios, drizzle with balsamic, and top with fresh black pepper. Serve immediately.

http://www.epicurious.com/recipes/food/views/Arugula-Salad-with-Pickled-Beets-and-Preserved-Lemon-Viniagrette-51251620?mbid=nl_100914_Daily_rotd&CNDID=&spMailingID=7183384&spUserID=NDIxMDc5MDE3OTgS1&spJobID=540748868&spReportId=NTQwNzQ4ODY4S0

Harvest Apple Blue Cheese Salad
The perfect fall salad chock full of fresh apples, caramelized almonds, blue cheese crumbles, red grapes and topped with an apple cider maple dressing. The perfect lunch or side dish.

Yield: 2 entrees, 4 sides

Ingredients:

1 bag butter lettuce
1 cup washed red grapes
2/3 cup blue cheese crumbles
1 large fuji apple, sliced
1/2 cup caramelized almonds, recipe below

for the dressing:

1 large clove garlic or 2 small, grated
1/2 teaspoon salt
2 tablespoons maple syrup (the real stuff is best, but the fake syrup can be added, you might just need a little more)
3/4 teaspoon dried tarragon
1/4 cup apple cider vinegar (white distilled or white wine vinegar)
1/2 cup light olive oil
more salt & pepper to taste

Directions:

Place all ingredients for the salad into a large bowl.

Measure out all ingredients for salad dressing into a small jar with tight-fitting lid. Screw on lid and shake. Pour desired amount of dressing onto salad and toss. Serve immediately.

http://www.laurenslatest.com/harvest-apple-blue-cheese-salad/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+laurenslatest%2FyMlk+%28Lauren%27s+Latest%29

Caramelized Almonds

Caramelized almonds make a great snack or a crunchy salad topping.

Ingredients:

1 cup
Ingredients
2 tablespoons Land O Lakes® Butter
1 cup slivered almonds
6 tablespoons sugar

Directions

Melt butter in 10-inch skillet until sizzling; add almonds and 4 tablespoons sugar. Cook over medium heat, stirring constantly, 4-5 minutes or until sugar melts and nuts are golden brown. (Watch closely to prevent burning.) Remove from heat; stir in remaining 2 tablespoons sugar.

Quickly spread onto waxed paper; cool completely. Break clusters of nuts into pieces. Store in container with tight-fitting lid.

Tip - Almonds brown quickly even after cooking if left in skillet. Therefore, it is important to cool them immediately on waxed paper.

Two Tablespoons - Calories: 140 - Fat: 10g - Cholesterol: 10mg - Sodium: 25mg - Carbohydrates: 12g - Dietary Fiber: 2g - Protein: 3g

http://www.landolakes.com/recipe/2781/caramelized-almonds

Now I think this recipe would go well with one of carens coffees she shares with us every morning. It would also make a nice lunch but think I would need something more substantial with it.

Baked Pears with Walnuts and Honey

Baked pears with cinnamon, honey and walnuts  it doesn't get simpler that this!

Skinnytaste.com

Servings: 4  Serving Size: 1/2 pear  Old Points: 2  Weight Watchers Points+: 3 
Calories: 110.5  Fat: 5 g  Carb: 17 g  Fiber: 3 g  Protein: 1.5 g  Sugar: 12 g
Cholesterol: 0 mg  Sodium: 0 mg

Ingredients:

2 large ripe pears 
1/4 tsp ground cinnamon 
2 tsp honey 
1/4 cup crushed walnuts 
(optional) yogurt or frozen yogurt

Directions:

Preheat the oven to 350°F. Cut the pears in half and place on a baking sheet (I cut a sliver off the other end so they sat upright). Using a measuring spoon or melon baller, scoop out the seeds.

Sprinkle with cinnamon, top with walnuts and drizzle 1/2 teaspoon honey over each one. Bake in the oven 30 minutes. Remove, let cool and enjoy

http://www.skinnytaste.com/2014/10/baked-pears-with-walnuts-and-honey.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+weightwatcherspointsrecipes+%28Skinnytaste%29

I hope you all have fun plans for the weekend  I dont think there will be a car here so I will kind of be stuck right here  which is not a bad thing. If I dont soon finish emptying the dishwasher and then refill it with what is in the sink (I will be lucky if it all fits in one load) the sink is going to get up and leave and take all my dishes with it. You would think with a dishwasher I would always have a clean sink and countertop  sadly  tis not true. The dishes really never make it into the cupboards  its like a tape loop  around and around  dishwasher -> sink -> dishwasher -> and all over again.

Hickory is crashed out here on the floor beside me  maybe I will join her  but I will be on the bed. lol

Sam


----------



## Lurker 2

Goodness you caught me on the hop, there, Sam, of course this is AEDT so I got it much earlier in the day, than I expected! Will go back now, To read what you have written!


----------



## darowil

As I just said on the other TP this time of the day is much better for me. 
Morning JUlie and evening Sam.


----------



## darowil

Im trying something new for a few weeks. Spoke to Sam about it before I went away. I will try doing a quick summary of the big issues that turn up during the week. Need to see how well I manage it- Ive been keeping a list this week, but sometimes forget to add things. A couple of improvements since I wrote this before heading of to bed last night which is good news.
But so often people have missed out on some of the previous weeks news and are lost at the beginning of the next week. That I thought a summary could be helpful- and also for those who are new to the TP
So we have *Julie*- the Hearing seems to have gone well but due to uncertainly as to where Fale will be living a decision has been postponed for 3 months. An ongoing issue of guardianship for her husband
During the week four of us had deaths, a friend of Heathers *(Busy Worker Bee*) Mother suffered a major brain bleed; a good friend of *Carens* passed away; a cousin of *Cashmer*a has died (she has gone to the funeral so prayers for safe travel home will be welcome) and *Spiders* MIL also passed away.
*Strawberry4u* was able to join us after a few tough months- welcome back.
*Sam* has recovered well from having 7 teeth removed- but is not looking forward to a couple of months of soft food. And he is getting very sick of the plaster, less than 2 weeks now and it will be removed.
*Puplovers* DH applied for a new nursing job.
*Knsas g-mas* friend had a hip replacement done and then her femur broke a couple of days after the original surgery. After surgery for the femur yesterday she was very confused and appeared to have heart problems as well. Seems more settled other than a fast heart beat now.
*Caren* is away for the weekend- at Punkin Chunkin (or whatever it is called). They have a catapult type machine that is going to try to throw a pumpkin a long distance, competing with others. She is looking forward to this years as they are taking the young kids as well.
And the daughter of a friend of *Kate*s who is about 20 weeks pregnant had an ultrasound that showed a possible problem with the baby-heart OK but will be checking out kidneys in about 6 weeks.
*Sassafrass* -colitis playing up, responding well


----------



## RookieRetiree

Hey, Sam...good to see you on here. I'm thinking that cottage cheese, applesauce, mac & cheese, mashed potatoes and other soft foods are on your diet...meat loaf can be pretty soft as can baked squash (what I had for lunch), etc.
The squash I made was just sliced in half with the stuff taken out -- put in about 1 tsp. of butter along with salt, pepper and honey and baked for 1/2 hour. It was called a potato squash (looked like green and white striped sweet potato). I've never had it before, but will get it again.

Well, strike 2 on the endodontist office. I found the place for the 4:00 p.m. appointment (there are no signs whatsoever that match what I was given by my dentist). There were 3 people at the front desk and none of them could help me -- had to wait for a 4th one to come to the desk only to tell me that she had left me a phone message that they would have to reschedule since the Dr. was backed up in appointments. I didn't get that message...she then offered to try to squeeze me in, but it would be after 5:00 p.m. No thanks. I'll call my dentist for a different referral for next week...I think the cosmos are trying to tell me something and I don't want strike 3 to be the actual root canal!

Guess we'll have pork chops for dinner afterall!!


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> As I just said on the other TP this time of the day is much better for me.
> Morning JUlie and evening Sam.


Hi Margaret!- your synopsis is a really good idea- well done!


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> Hey, Sam...good to see you on here. I'm thinking that cottage cheese, applesauce, mac & cheese, mashed potatoes and other soft foods are on your diet...meat loaf can be pretty soft as can baked squash (what I had for lunch), etc.
> The squash I made was just sliced in half with the stuff taken out -- put in about 1 tsp. of butter along with salt, pepper and honey and baked for 1/2 hour. It was called a potato squash (looked like green and white striped sweet potato). I've never had it before, but will get it again.
> 
> Well, strike 2 on the endodontist office. I found the place for the 4:00 p.m. appointment (there are no signs whatsoever that match what I was given by my dentist). There were 3 people at the front desk and none of them could help me -- had to wait for a 4th one to come to the desk only to tell me that she had left me a phone message that they would have to reschedule since the Dr. was backed up in appointments. I didn't get that message...she then offered to try to squeeze me in, but it would be after 5:00 p.m. No thanks. I'll call my dentist for a different referral for next week...I think the cosmos are trying to tell me something and I don't want strike 3 to be the actual root canal!
> 
> Guess we'll have pork chops for dinner afterall!!


Ah well, DH should be happy! But what a annoying situation, when you have to psyche yourself up to go in the first place- NOT GOOD!


----------



## darowil

Sam did you read that kid's book about the man who never did the dishes and ended up with every item dirty. It rained one day and so he grabbed all the dishes etc and threw them into the wheel barorw and wheeled the whole things outside so the rain could wash it.

How nice for Heidi and Gary to get away by themselves- not easy with so many kids. Think everyones married bliss is most of the time somehow.


----------



## darowil

RookieRetiree said:


> Hey, Sam...good to see you on here. I'm thinking that cottage cheese, applesauce, mac & cheese, mashed potatoes and other soft foods are on your diet...meat loaf can be pretty soft as can baked squash (what I had for lunch), etc.
> The squash I made was just sliced in half with the stuff taken out -- put in about 1 tsp. of butter along with salt, pepper and honey and baked for 1/2 hour. It was called a potato squash (looked like green and white striped sweet potato). I've never had it before, but will get it again.
> 
> Well, strike 2 on the endodontist office. I found the place for the 4:00 p.m. appointment (there are no signs whatsoever that match what I was given by my dentist). There were 3 people at the front desk and none of them could help me -- had to wait for a 4th one to come to the desk only to tell me that she had left me a phone message that they would have to reschedule since the Dr. was backed up in appointments. I didn't get that message...she then offered to try to squeeze me in, but it would be after 5:00 p.m. No thanks. I'll call my dentist for a different referral for next week...I think the cosmos are trying to tell me something and I don't want strike 3 to be the actual root canal!
> 
> Guess we'll have pork chops for dinner afterall!!


Sounds like you aren't meant to go there!
Enjoy the pork chops. Might go back and edit my summary!


----------



## sassafras123

Sam, thank you. Southwestern casserole and pumpkin chili definitely on menu this week. Will substitute veggie broth for beer.
Got smartalachy and trotted off to get electric blanket. Tried Marshall's, they didn't have any. Really? You would think that would be basic item this time of year. So went to K-Mart. Bought nice one but just that and while in store some troll pulled my energy plug. Oh well, baby steps. In bed but happy.
Machriste, hugs. Be gentle with yourself.
Betty, you might try sublingual vit. B, also general physical from GP. As for sinusitis, I use Hylands homeopathic Hay fever tabs. Work instanter.


----------



## Sorlenna

I am up to page 103 of last week's...stopping in here to get notifications (hope to get caught up). I am hopeless at commenting on everything, so please let this {{{{{{BIG HUG}}}}}} say it all! I will get back here...eventually. LOL


----------



## KateB

Darowil - I think that's a brilliant idea to have a summary!

Thanks for another great start Sam, and I hope Heidi and Gary have a lovely weekend away. Off to sleep now, speak to you all in the morning.


----------



## iamsam

good job darowil - thanks. --- sam



darowil said:


> Im trying something new for a few weeks. Spoke to Sam about it before I went away. I will try doing a quick summary of the big issues that turn up during the week. Need to see how well I manage it- Ive been keeping a list this week, but sometimes forget to add things. A couple of improvements since I wrote this before heading of to bed last night which is good news.
> But so often people have missed out on some of the previous weeks news and are lost at the beginning of the next week. That I thought a summary could be helpful- and also for those who are new to the TP
> So we have *Julie*- the Hearing seems to have gone well but due to uncertainly as to where Fale will be living a decision has been postponed for 3 months. An ongoing issue of guardianship for her husband
> During the week four of us had deaths, a friend of Heathers *(Busy Worker Bee*) Mother suffered a major brain bleed; a good friend of *Carens* passed away; a cousin of *Cashmer*a has died (she has gone to the funeral so prayers for safe travel home will be welcome) and *Spiders* MIL also passed away.
> *Strawberry4u* was able to join us after a few tough months- welcome back.
> *Sam* has recovered well from having 7 teeth removed- but is not looking forward to a couple of months of soft food. And he is getting very sick of the plaster, less than 2 weeks now and it will be removed.
> *Puplovers* DH applied for a new nursing job.
> *Knsas g-mas* friend had a hip replacement done and then her femur broke a couple of days after the original surgery. After surgery for the femur yesterday she was very confused and appeared to have heart problems as well. Seems more settled other than a fast heart beat now.
> *Caren* is away for the weekend- at Punkin Chunkin (or whatever it is called). They have a catapult type machine that is going to try to throw a pumpkin a long distance, competing with others. She is looking forward to this years as they are taking the young kids as well.
> And the daughter of a friend of *Kate*s who is about 20 weeks pregnant had an ultrasound that showed a possible problem with the baby-heart OK but will be checking out kidneys in about 6 weeks.
> *Sassafrass* -colitis playing up, responding well


----------



## iamsam

after you defamed the poor man it's the least you can do. lololol --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Hey, Sam...good to see you on here. I'm thinking that cottage cheese, applesauce, mac & cheese, mashed potatoes and other soft foods are on your diet...meat loaf can be pretty soft as can baked squash (what I had for lunch), etc.
> The squash I made was just sliced in half with the stuff taken out -- put in about 1 tsp. of butter along with salt, pepper and honey and baked for 1/2 hour. It was called a potato squash (looked like green and white striped sweet potato). I've never had it before, but will get it again.
> 
> Well, strike 2 on the endodontist office. I found the place for the 4:00 p.m. appointment (there are no signs whatsoever that match what I was given by my dentist). There were 3 people at the front desk and none of them could help me -- had to wait for a 4th one to come to the desk only to tell me that she had left me a phone message that they would have to reschedule since the Dr. was backed up in appointments. I didn't get that message...she then offered to try to squeeze me in, but it would be after 5:00 p.m. No thanks. I'll call my dentist for a different referral for next week...I think the cosmos are trying to tell me something and I don't want strike 3 to be the actual root canal!
> 
> Guess we'll have pork chops for dinner afterall!!


----------



## iamsam

and where do you find said hayfever tabs? --- sam --- are they just for hayfever or any allergy?



sassafras123 said:


> Sam, thank you. Southwestern casserole and pumpkin chili definitely on menu this week. Will substitute veggie broth for beer.
> Got smartalachy and trotted off to get electric blanket. Tried Marshall's, they didn't have any. Really? You would think that would be basic item this time of year. So went to K-Mart. Bought nice one but just that and while in store some troll pulled my energy plug. Oh well, baby steps. In bed but happy.
> Machriste, hugs. Be gentle with yourself.
> Betty, you might try sublingual vit. B, also general physical from GP. As for sinusitis, I use Hylands homeopathic Hay fever tabs. Work instanter.


----------



## iamsam

check out these two websites --- sam

http://www.craftstylish.com/item/42148/how-to-make-a-kitty-hat-for-humans?utm_source=eletter&utm_medium=eletter&utm_content=cst_eletter&utm_campaign=craftstylish-eletter

http://www.craftstylish.com/item/113675/book-excerpt-how-to-knit-a-witchs-hat?utm_source=eletter&utm_medium=eletter&utm_content=cst_eletter&utm_campaign=craftstylish-eletter


----------



## Gweniepooh

I really like this summary of the previous week Darowil. I read everything but it was nice to see a recap of the bigger issues/events. Thank you for doing this! 


darowil said:


> Im trying something new for a few weeks. Spoke to Sam about it before I went away. I will try doing a quick summary of the big issues that turn up during the week. Need to see how well I manage it- Ive been keeping a list this week, but sometimes forget to add things. A couple of improvements since I wrote this before heading of to bed last night which is good news.
> But so often people have missed out on some of the previous weeks news and are lost at the beginning of the next week. That I thought a summary could be helpful- and also for those who are new to the TP
> So we have *Julie*- the Hearing seems to have gone well but due to uncertainly as to where Fale will be living a decision has been postponed for 3 months. An ongoing issue of guardianship for her husband
> During the week four of us had deaths, a friend of Heathers *(Busy Worker Bee*) Mother suffered a major brain bleed; a good friend of *Carens* passed away; a cousin of *Cashmer*a has died (she has gone to the funeral so prayers for safe travel home will be welcome) and *Spiders* MIL also passed away.
> *Strawberry4u* was able to join us after a few tough months- welcome back.
> *Sam* has recovered well from having 7 teeth removed- but is not looking forward to a couple of months of soft food. And he is getting very sick of the plaster, less than 2 weeks now and it will be removed.
> *Puplovers* DH applied for a new nursing job.
> *Knsas g-mas* friend had a hip replacement done and then her femur broke a couple of days after the original surgery. After surgery for the femur yesterday she was very confused and appeared to have heart problems as well. Seems more settled other than a fast heart beat now.
> *Caren* is away for the weekend- at Punkin Chunkin (or whatever it is called). They have a catapult type machine that is going to try to throw a pumpkin a long distance, competing with others. She is looking forward to this years as they are taking the young kids as well.
> And the daughter of a friend of *Kate*s who is about 20 weeks pregnant had an ultrasound that showed a possible problem with the baby-heart OK but will be checking out kidneys in about 6 weeks.
> *Sassafrass* -colitis playing up, responding well


----------



## jknappva

Sam, lovely recipes and great opening, as always!!
HAppy anniversary to Gary and Heidi!!
I know you'll be glad when you can eat "regular" food again. You need to make a trip to McDonalds for a milk shake!
Junek


----------



## gagesmom

Hi everyone just posted on last weeks ktp. Will do so here after supper and last load of laundry done. Just saying hi for now and marking my spot.


----------



## jknappva

Some pictures from my sister's Random 5 Friday blog!
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh

I need to get a new electric blanket before cold weather hits here. I got one last year online and dear Sydney has graciously chewed cord.....grrrrrrr. I will try to find one within the month perhaps at Walmart. Dang dog.

Yeterday went with Hannah (DD) shopping at the store she works in. I got ALL but 9 out of 12 family members taken care of not only for Christmas but also the 7 birthdays from Nov through Feb. Hannah used her 30% discount onto op an already 60-7-% discount and I saved a bundle. Sent less than $150 why would have cost over $400. It took 2 hours to go through things but DH is very pleased at the bargains I got. I know what you mean about it wearing you out shopping though. I was exhausted when we got home at a bit after 5 and ended up going to bed at 7:30 and didn't get up until 9:30 this morning.

Can't blame Sydney....I had the second shawl about 1/3 done and frogged it this afternoon....had messed up and when I tried to correct it I ended up making it worse. Anyway I'm back to doing the second shawl also in the wingspan.

Also when DH got home he started helping me move around the heavier furniture in the craft room. It is still in chaos but headed in the right direction. Plan on working on it a good bit tomorrow.

Sam hope the gums are feeling better and better. Julie it was good to hear you were feeling better. Betty, just love your posts. 
Wish we lived closer so we could sit, knit, and watch the boob tube together. Hugs. Oh yea....Sam loved many of this week's recipes but especially the Maple Butternut Squash. Hannah and I ate lunch yesterday at a little cafe about 5 miles from us and I had roasted butternut squash then and it was very similar to your recipe. Yummy.



sassafras123 said:


> Sam, thank you. Southwestern casserole and pumpkin chili definitely on menu this week. Will substitute veggie broth for beer.
> Got smartalachy and trotted off to get electric blanket. Tried Marshall's, they didn't have any. Really? You would think that would be basic item this time of year. So went to K-Mart. Bought nice one but just that and while in store some troll pulled my energy plug. Oh well, baby steps. In bed but happy.
> Machriste, hugs. Be gentle with yourself.
> Betty, you might try sublingual vit. B, also general physical from GP. As for sinusitis, I use Hylands homeopathic Hay fever tabs. Work instanter.


----------



## iamsam

lovely - thanks june - love the swan picture. --- sam



jknappva said:


> Some pictures from my sister's Random 5 Friday blog!
> Junek


----------



## iamsam

calling all you cat lovers. --- sam

http://beauty.about.com/od/fragrance/r/catlitter.htm?utm_source=cn_nl&utm_medium=email&utm_term=About%20Today%20Channel%20Newsletter&utm_campaign=todaysl&utm_content=20141017


----------



## Sorlenna

Great summary, and it really helps those of us who might not be "all here" at times. :shock:

Okay--read up, now gotta get supper on the plates.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party 17 October 14
> 
> Tomorrow is Heidi and Garys anniversary  16 years of wedded bliss  or should I say mostly wedded bliss. They are going away for the weekend after the soccer game in the morning. Between Alexis and Phyllis all will be taken care of.
> 
> The weather this week has been full of lovely fall days  cool, breezy and sunny and blue skies. I could take this weather until next June. Had the door open for a while but as the sun goes down so does the temperature.
> 
> Thursday night football  who is going to watch  Pammie  do you watch it? Think I will watch some recorded shows  get my queue emptied. Have decided I am going to get Netflix  I missed the last season of the good wife and there are several others I would like to catch up with. I will have to watch them on my computer screen but it is a large on  a 21 I believe. Ron was going to wire it so I could watch it in the living room on my big TV but I didnt want the wire showing so will just watch it here. I dont mind and the chair is comfy. I can even knit while I watch.
> 
> I got this in my email today  thought I would share  too many to copy so thought I would just give you the site and let you pick and choose which ones you would like. The first one is one of my favorites  I love warm pumpkin bread spread with butter and dripping with honey. Oh yeah! Here is the website -
> 
> http://www.recipe4living.com/slidearticles/details/18_hearty_fall_breads/1?utm_source=dailyrecipes&utm_medium=newsletter&utm_campaign=Daily%2BRecipes&utm_content=title_link.
> 
> You might let us know which ones you tried and how they were.
> 
> I love dips and this one sounds mighty fine. And with the holidays just around the corner this recipe might come in handy.
> 
> RATATOUILLE AND GOAT CHEESE DIP
> Contributed by Joey Wölffer
> 
> SERVINGS: 8
> Ratatouille becomes a warm, creamy dip when its baked over a layer of fresh goat cheese.
> Ingredients:
> 1/2 cup plus 2 tablespoons extra-virgin olive oil
> 2 medium onions, cut into 1/2-inch dice
> 4 large garlic cloves, minced
> Kosher salt
> One 1 3/4-pound eggplant, cut into 1/2-inch dice
> 1 teaspoon finely chopped thyme
> 2 large red bell peppers, cut into 1/2-inch dice
> 1 medium zucchini, cut into 1/2-inch dice
> 1 medium yellow squash, cut into 1/2-inch dice
> 1 pound medium tomatoes, cut into 1/2-inch dice
> 1/4 cup chopped basil, plus more for garnish
> 1 tablespoon fresh lemon juice
> Freshly ground pepper
> 3/4 pound fresh goat cheese
> Assorted chips and crackers, for serving
> 
> Directions:
> 
> In a large skillet, heat 2 tablespoons of the olive oil. Add the onions, garlic and a generous pinch of salt and cook over moderate heat, stirring occasionally, until just softened and starting to brown, about 8 minutes. Scrape the onions and garlic into a large bowl.
> 
> Wipe out the skillet and heat 1/4 cup of the oil in it. Add the eggplant and thyme and cook over moderate heat, stirring occasionally, until the eggplant is tender and lightly browned, 8 to 10 minutes. Scrape the eggplant into the bowl with the onions.
> 
> Repeat with the red pepper, zucchini, yellow squash and tomatoes, cooking each vegetable separately in 1 tablespoon of oil with a generous pinch of salt until just tender and lightly browned, 5 to 7 minutes per vegetable.
> 
> As they are cooked, add the vegetables to the bowl of onions and eggplant. Stir in the chopped basil and lemon juice and season with salt and pepper.
> 
> Preheat the oven to 350°. Spread the goat cheese in the bottoms of 2 small baking dishes (about 1 quart each). Spoon the ratatouille on top, cover with foil and bake for about 25 minutes, until hot. Top with more basil. Serve warm with chips and crackers.
> 
> Make Ahead the ratatouille can be refrigerated for up to 3 days before making the dip.
> 
> http://www.foodandwine.com/recipes/ratatouille-and-goat-cheese-dip?xid=DAILY101614ViewRecipe
> 
> Here is another item for your buffet table  and it is gluten free and healthy.
> 
> CAULIFLOWER GREEN PIZZA WITH YOGURT SAUCE
> 
> Green Kitchen Stories has amazing photos/recipes and the couple behind it is just so likeable. This recipe combines 2 of their recipes - their Pea Mint and Coconut Soup and their Cauliflower Crust Pizza. This cauliflower pizza is by no means a pick-it-up-with-your-hands kind of pizza. It is a fork and plate pizza. But I love it because you dont have to squeeze the water out of the cauliflower like some other recipes Ive tried.
> 
> Pea Mint Yogurt Sauce
> 
> Makes 1 cup
> 
> Ingredients:
> ½ cup greek yogurt
> ½ cup peas
> ¼ cup water
> 5 mint leaves
> 
> Steps:
> 
> Combine using immersion blender (or similar) and set aside for pizza.
> 
> Can also be used for noodles, salad or veggies.
> 
> Cauliflower Green Pizza
> 
> Serves 4
> 
> Ingredients:
> 
> 1 head of cauliflower
> ¾ cup almond flour
> 1 teaspoon baking powder
> 3 eggs
> 2 tablespoons coconut oil for greasing
> 
> Toppings:
> Pea Mint Yogurt Sauce
> 2 julienned zucchinis (zoodles)
> ½ yellow onion sliced
> ¼ cup + ¼ cup shaved parmesan
> ½ cup peas
> 5 mint leaves shredded
> 1 handful of arugula
> 
> Steps:
> 
> Preheat oven for 400 degrees fahrenheit. Line cookie sheet with baking paper, spread melted coconut oil across paper.
> 
> Break apart cauliflower head into florets. Added florets to food processor and pulse for 1 second 15-20 times, until cauliflower is the consistency of rice.
> 
> Add 3 cups of cauliflower rice to large mixing bowl. Add almond flour, baking powder and eggs. Combine with your hands and shape into ball (dough is very wet).
> 
> Place dough on cookie sheet and flatten. Make edges slightly higher.
> 
> Bake for 25 minutes.
> 
> Remove from oven and spread yogurt pea mint sauce evenly. Place onions, zucchinis, peas, and ¼ cup of parmesan on pizza. Bake for 10 minutes.
> 
> Remove from oven and top with remaining ¼ cup parmesan, mint and arugula. Cut and serve.
> 
> http://www.nerdybites.com/blog/green-pizza-with-yogurt-sauce
> 
> The above recipe and more recipes using greek yogurt are from: http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/10/14/greek-yogurt-recipes-dinner-savory-hay_n_5982568.html?ir=Taste&utm_campaign=101514&utm_medium=email&utm_source=Alert-taste&utm_content=Title. Take a look at it  there are some very good recipes starting with macaroni and cheese with greek yogurt  yummy.
> 
> Im going to throw in a dessert here  a diabetic friendly dessert.
> 
> Pumpkin Shooters
> 
> This light, yet creamy-rich pumpkin-flavored mousse fits autumn entertaining to a "T!" Whether for a Halloween party, Thanksgiving, or any time, your guests will love these Creamy Pumpkin Shooters!
> 
> Serves: 8
> 
> Preparation Time: 5 min
> What You'll Need:
> 
> 1 (15-ounce) can 100% pure pumpkin (not pie filling)
> 1 (6-serving) package instant sugar-free vanilla pudding mix
> 1/4 cup low-fat (1%) milk
> 1 teaspoon ground cinnamon
> 2 cups frozen light whipped topping, thawed
> 2 gingersnap cookies, crumbled
> 
> What To Do:
> 
> In a medium bowl, with an electric beater on medium speed, beat pumpkin, pudding mix, milk, and cinnamon until well blended.
> 
> Fold in whipped topping until thoroughly blended then spoon into individual dessert glasses. Sprinkle with crushed ginger snaps. Cover loosely and chill until ready to serve.
> 
> Nutritional InformationServings Per Recipe: 8 - Calories 90 - Calories from Fat 26 - Total Fat 2.9g Saturated Fat 2.3g - Trans Fat 0.0g - Protein 1.5g Cholesterol 0.8mg - Sodium 380mg - Total Carbohydrates - Dietary Fiber 1.7g - Sugars 6.9g
> 
> http://www.everydaydiabeticrecipes.com/Puddings/Creamy-Pumpkin-Shooters/ml/1/?utm_source=ppl-newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=everydaydiabeticrecipes20141015#x8GlsF0FdIrCXWxF.99
> 
> I of course have to have at least one chicken recipe  and believe me  I am missing not being able to eat it. Garys oldest son tory is coming for dinner tonight as are the other two water girls  I need to get a picture of them on here one of these days. Heidi thought about having chicken but then remembered that tory works at Kentucky fried chicken. Not sure what she intends to feed them  they had pizza last night.
> 
> Southwestern Chicken Casserole
> 
> With salsa, chili powder, bell peppers and tortillas, this Southwestern Chicken Casserole is a fiesta on your plate! And a healthy one at that! Don't be surprised if you want to break out the sombreros!
> 
> Serves: 8
> 
> What You'll Need:
> 
> 12 ounces boneless, skinless chicken breast halves, cut into strips
> 2 cloves garlic, minced
> 1 teaspoon chili powder
> 2 teaspoons canola oil
> 1 onion, halved and thinly sliced
> 1 red or green bell pepper, chopped
> 1 (10-ounce) package frozen chopped spinach, thawed, squeezed dry
> 1 1/2 cup salsa
> 4 (6-inch) no-added-salt corn tortillas, torn
> 3/4 cup reduced-fat, shredded Jack cheese
> 1/2 cup cherry tomatoes, chopped
> 1/2 avocado, pitted, peeled and chopped
> cilantro leaves, for garnish
> 
> What To Do:
> 
> Preheat oven to 350 degrees F. Coat a large, nonstick skillet with cooking spray.
> 
> In a medium bowl, combine chicken, garlic and chili powder. Add to skillet and cook over medium-high heat for 4-6 minutes, or until chicken is cooked through and no longer pink, stirring frequently. Remove chicken from skillet; set aside.
> 
> Add oil to hot skillet. Add onion and pepper; cook over medium heat about 5 minutes or until tender, stirring occasionally. Stir in spinach.
> 
> Coat a 2-qt. baking dish with cooking spray. Spread about 1/2 cup salsa in bottom of dish. Top with half the tortilla pieces, half of chicken mixture, and half of vegetable mixture. Pour half of remaining salsa over vegetables and top with half the cheese. Repeat layers once, except cheese.
> 
> Bake, covered, for 30-35 minutes, or until heated through. Sprinkle with remaining cheese. Let stand for 5 minutes before serving. Garnish with cherry tomatoes, chopped avocado, and fresh cilantro.
> 
> Nutritional InformationServings Per Recipe: 8 - Calories 224 - Calories from Fat 105 - Total Fat 12g - Protein 16g - Cholesterol 44mg - Sodium 601mg - Total Carbohydrates Dietary Fiber 4.1g Sugars 3.3g
> 
> http://www.everydaydiabeticrecipes.com/Casseroles/Southwestern-Chicken-Casserole/ml/1/?utm_source=ppl-newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=everydaydiabeticrecipes20141015#ZehZWtGORPspOZyY.99
> 
> Another bright sunny day yet the temperature stays below 70°. The sun is bright enough that it does take the chill off the house which is nice. Hickory is snoozing here on the bed  survivor kitty is curled up on the couch  tip kitty is outside  not sure where Sophia kitty is  they do live the life of riley. By the way  how many of you remember the life of riley  think it starred bill Backus  not sure on that though. Never missed it  right of there I love lucy. Daddy even watched that one with me.
> 
> Heidi and Gary off to Toledo tomorrow to celebrate 16 years of wedded bliss. She said she didnt know where they were going to stay or what they were going to do  they were just glad to get out of dodge without any children. She said she was going to try not to call to check up on the children since that is the time when they start whining about when are you coming home?. She went grocery shopping this morning so all of us would have something to eat over the weekend. Not much variety for me between instant breakfast, yogurt, instant potatoes and soup  probably tomato. Think my tummy is starting to go down  yeah.
> 
> And of course to continue  we have another chicken recipe. But this one is really off the cuff  Im anxious to have someone try this and tell me what you think.
> 
> Scampi Style Chicken Recipe
> 
> © 2014 Peggy Trowbridge Filippone, licensed to About.com, Inc.
> 
> Scampi is normally a shrimp dish, but as with many dishes these days, cooks are stretching the meaning. Chicken takes the place of shrimp in this flavorful scampi-style entree. It's a less expensive option for families, and it works quite well with pasta. I suggest having your ingredients measured and ready to go before you begin. This goes together fast!
> 
> Yield: 4 servings
> 
> Ingredients
> 
> 2 large chicken breasts
> 1/2 teaspoon (about) poultry seasoning Salt and lemon pepper to taste
> 1 cup (about) all-purpose flour
> 1/4 cup (4 Tablespoons or 1/2 stick) butter, divided use
> 1/3 cup minced sweet onion
> 1 large clove garlic, pressed
> 1 cup sweet white wine
> 2 large lemons, divided use
> 2 cups heavy cream
> 1/2 teaspoon dried red pepper flakes, optional
> 1/4 cup sliced green onions (scallions), green tops included
> 1/2 pound cooked pasta (spaghetti, linguine, or your favorite)
> 
> Preparation
> 
> Cut the chicken breasts into bite-sized chunks. Season with poultry seasoning, salt, and pepper. Dredge the seasoned chicken in flour, shaking off any excess.
> 
> Place a large, deep, heavy skillet over medium-high heat. When pan is hot, add 3 tablespoons of the butter in the skillet and swirl to coat the pan. Brown the chicken chunks on all sides. Chicken steps in for shrimp in this scampi-style pasta dish. It's a hearty dish the entire family will love. Remove to a platter and keep warm.
> 
> Reduce heat to medium. Add the remaining 1 tablespoon of butter and the minced sweet onion to the same skillet. Gently saute until onions are softened, then add pressed garlic. Saute, stirring constantly, for 1 minute. Stir in the white wine, juice of 1 of the lemons (reserve the other lemon for garnish), and optional red pepper flakes. Cook until liquid has reduced by half, scraping up any browned bits into the mixture. Continue to stir while adding heavy cream. Cook until reduced by half again and thickened.
> 
> Return the browned chicken to the pan and cook until heated through. Serve over cooked pasta. Garnish with green onions and lemon wedges.
> Yield: 4 servings as an entree or 2 generous servings as a full meal.
> 
> Notes: I recommend a hard-anodized skillet to get a good sear and flavor from the fond (browned bits) in the sauce. A non-stick skillet may take longer to reduce the sauce in the end.
> 
> Chopped chives or parsley may be substituted for the green onion garnish.
> 
> Chicken broth may be substituted for the white wine, but it will take longer for it to reduce and the sauce will be thinner.
> 
> http://homecooking.about.com/od/chickenrecipes/r/Scampi-Style-Chicken-Recipe.htm?nl=1
> 
> Along with fall my mind always thinks of soup  and chili is one of my favorite soups  with or without beans although I do prefer beans  I even throw in a can of corn every so often. I have friends that always throw in a chocolate bar  I havent been brave enough to try that yet.
> 
> PUMPKIN CHILI
> 4 SERVINGS
> 
> INGREDIENTS
> 
> 1 yellow onion, chopped
> 2 tablespoons olive oil
> 3 large garlic cloves, minced
> 1 chipotle pepper in adobo sauce, minced + 2 teaspoons adobo sauce
> 4 hatch chile peppers (roasted/seeded/chopped) OR 4 ounce can diced green chiles
> 1/2 jalapeno pepper, seeded & chopped (optional step: roasted)
> 1 teaspoon Mexican oregano (or regular is OK)
> 1 pinch brown sugar
> 2 teaspoons ancho chile powder
> 2 teaspoons cumin (freshly ground is best)
> 1 tablespoon tomato paste
> 1 bottle pumpkin beer (or regular ale)
> 1 15 ounce can black beans
> 1 15 ounce can fire roasted diced tomatoes
> 1 15 ounce can red kidney beans
> 1 cup canned pumpkin
> 1 cinnamon stick
> salt/pepper, to taste
> 
> Directions
> 
> Saute the onion in a little olive oil until soft and beginning to turn translucent (3-4 minutes). Add the garlic and cook another minute.
> 
> Add in the peppers, spices, and tomato paste and cook a couple minutes longer.
> 
> Dump in a bottle of the pumpkin beer and bring to a simmer. Cook for 4-5 minutes.
> 
> Stir in the beans, tomatoes, and pumpkin. Add one cinnamon stick. Cover and cook for about 15 minutes. Remove cinnamon stick and cook an additional 30-40 minutes.
> 
> Ladle into bowls and garnish with cilantro, shredded cheese and a dollop of sour cream (try adding a little adobo sauce to make it chipotle flavored). To keep it vegan, simply omit the sour cream and cheese (or use a vegan substitute).
> http://www.tablespoon.com/recipes/pumpkin-chili/73d459d4-15bc-414b-903f-fe717e8e424d/
> 
> SLOW COOKER THREE BEAN AND TURKEY CHILI
> 
> SERVINGS 6
> 
> 1 can (25 to 28 oz) crushed tomatoes
> 2 cans (15 oz each) chili beans in sauce
> 1 can (15 oz) Progresso black beans, undrained
> 1 can (15 oz) Progresso cannellini beans, undrained
> 1 1/2 to 2 cups leftover chopped cooked turkey
> 2 to 3 tablespoons chili powder
> 1 can (16.3 oz) Pillsbury Grands! refrigerated golden corn biscuits (8 biscuits)
> Sour cream and shredded cheddar cheese, if desired
> 
> Directions
> 
> Spray 4- to 5-quart slow cooker with cooking spray. Mix all ingredients except biscuits in slow cooker.
> 
> Cover; cook on Low heat setting 2 to 3 hours, stirring occasionally, until chili is hot.
> 
> Meanwhile, bake biscuits as directed on can. Serve biscuits with chili. Top chili with sour cream and shredded cheddar cheese, if desired.
> 
> NUTRITION INFORMATION PER SERVING - Serving Size: 1 Serving  Calories 600 - Calories from Fat 110
> Cholesterol 35mg  Sodium 1840mg - Total Carbohydrate 93g - Dietary Fiber 18g
> Sugars 10g  Protein 31g
> 
> http://www.tablespoon.com/recipes/slow-cooker-three-bean-and-turkey-chili/f05c20fc-d7e6-42b3-86c6-d8327599c96e
> 
> Right now with everyone cleaning up their gardens for the winter I bet a lot of you have extra squash on hand. These two butternut squash recipes would taste so good  especially if the wind was howling around the house (like it is here right now) and you were all snug and warm with either of these two recipes on your plate.
> 
> BUTTERNUT SQUASH TART WITH FRIED SAGE
> 
> Makes 8 servings
> 
> Chile-infused honey is a great foil for the rich and salty flavors of this tart. Serve any leftover honey over biscuits or fried chicken.
> Ingredients
> 
> 1 sheet of frozen puff pastry, thawed (from a 17.3-ounce package)
> 1 large egg beaten with 1 teaspoon water
> 12 1/8"-thick rounds peeled butternut squash
> kosher salt
> 1/4 cup honey
> 1 thinly sliced Fresno, jalapeño, or red Thai chile
> 3 tablespoons olive oil
> 12 fresh sage leaves
> 1/4 cup shaved Parmesan
> black pepper
> 
> Preparation
> 
> Preheat oven to 375°F. Line a large rimmed baking sheet with parchment paper. Gently roll out 1 sheet of frozen puff pastry, thawed (from a 17.3-ounce package) on a lightly floured surface to a 10" square (just enough to even out). Transfer to prepared sheet.
> 
> Brush pastry with 1 large egg beaten with 1 teaspoon water. Arrange twelve 1/8"-thick rounds peeled butternut squash (cut from squash's neck) over pastry, overlapping as needed and leaving a 1/2" border. Place another sheet of parchment paper over squash. Set another large rimmed baking sheet over the tart. (This will weigh down the pastry dough and steam the squash slices.)
> 
> Bake until bottom of pastry begins to brown and top begins to puff, about 10 minutes.
> 
> Remove top baking sheet and discard top sheet of parchment paper. Brush squash slices with 1 tablespoon olive oil and season with kosher salt. Return tart, uncovered, to oven and bake until pastry is deep golden brown and cooked through, 2530 minutes longer.
> 
> Meanwhile, combine 1/4 cup honey, 1 thinly sliced Fresno, jalapeño, or red Thai chile, and 2 tablespoons water in a small saucepan. Bring to a boil over medium heat (add another thinly sliced chile if more heat is desired). Boil until thickened slightly and syrupy, about 6 minutes.
> 
> Line a plate with paper towels. Heat 2 tablespoons olive oil in a small skillet until just beginning to smoke. Add 12 fresh sage leaves; fry until crisp, about 30 seconds. Transfer to paper towels to drain.
> 
> Slice tart. Arrange 1/4 cup shaved Parmesan on top; drizzle with chile-infused honey. Garnish with fried sage leaves and a few grinds of black pepper.
> 
> http://www.epicurious.com/recipes/food/views/Butternut-Squash-Tart-with-Fried-Sage-51117300?mbid=nl_100714_Daily_rotd&CNDID=&spMailingID=7179959&spUserID=NDIxMDc5MDE3OTgS1&spJobID=540620572&spReportId=NTQwNjIwNTcyS0
> 
> Maple Roasted Butternut Squash
> Skinnytaste.com
> 
> Servings: 4  Size: 3/4 cup  Old Points: 1  Points+: 3 pt
> Calories: 104  Fat: 2 g  Carb: 23 g  Fiber: 4 g  Protein: 1 g  Sugar: 7 g
> Sodium: 7 mg  Cholest: 0 mg
> 
> Ingredients:
> 
> 1 1/4 lbs butternut squash, peeled and diced 3/4-inch
> 1/2 tbsp olive oil or coconut oil
> 2 1/2 tbsp pure maple syrup
> kosher salt and freshly ground black pepper
> 
> Directions:
> Preheat the oven to 400°F.
> 
> In a large bowl, toss the butternut squash with oil, maple, salt and fresh ground pepper.
> Place in a baking dish, cover with foil and roast in the center of the oven for 25 minutes. Remove foil, turn the squash and bake an addition 15 minutes, or until fork tender (time will vary depending on the size you cut the squash).
> 
> Makes 3 cups.
> 
> http://www.skinnytaste.com/2014/10/maple-roasted-butternut-squash.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+weightwatcherspointsrecipes+%28Skinnytaste%29
> 
> Do you know how hard it is to find salad recipes  I guess the bloggers dont eat salad during the winter. But I did find this one and I think it is a dandy.
> 
> ARUGULA SALAD WITH PICKLED BEETS AND PRESERVED LEMON VINIAGRETTE
> 
> Makes 4 servings
> Ingredients
> 
> For the pickled beets:
> 
> 1 large red beet (6 ounces), scrubbed
> 1 large yellow beet (6 ounces), scrubbed
> 1 cup rice-wine vinegar
> 1 cup granulated sugar
> 
> For the spiced pistachios:
> 
> 1 egg white
> 1/2 cup shelled raw pistachios
> 1/2 tablespoon Creole or Cajun seasoning
> 
> For the preserved-lemon vinaigrette:
> 
> 1 tablespoon minced preserved lemon
> 6 tablespoons extra-virgin olive oil
> 2 tablespoons lemon juice
> 1/4 teaspoon red pepper flakes
> 1 sprig fresh thyme, leaves finely chopped
> 1 pinch salt
> 
> For the salad:
> 
> 5 ounces (8 cups) arugula
> 2 tablespoons good-quality aged balsamic vinegar
> Freshly ground black pepper, for serving
> 
> Preparation
> 
> Make the pickled beets:
> 
> Place each beet in its own small pot, cover with water, and simmer until a paring knife can easily pierce the beets, about 30 minutes. Cool beets, peel, and slice into thin half-moons. Reserve each beet in a separate bowl to ensure that the red beet slices don't stain the yellow ones. Meanwhile, combine the vinegar, sugar, and 1 cup water in a small pot. Bring to a boil, remove from heat, and divide the hot brine among the beets; let sit at room temperature until pickled, 3 to 4 hours.
> 
> Make the pistachios:
> 
> Preheat the oven to 300°F. In a small mixing bowl, whip the egg white until frothy, then add the pistachios and spices, toss to coat, and spread on a parchment lined baking sheet. Bake until golden and fragrant, 15 minutes. Nuts will crisp as they cool.
> 
> Make the preserved lemon vinaigrette:
> 
> In a medium bowl, whisk together all the ingredients until combined.
> Assemble the salad:
> 
> Arrange the pickled beets on a serving platter. Toss the arugula in the preserved-lemon vinaigrette and place on top of the beets. Sprinkle with the spiced pistachios, drizzle with balsamic, and top with fresh black pepper. Serve immediately.
> 
> http://www.epicurious.com/recipes/food/views/Arugula-Salad-with-Pickled-Beets-and-Preserved-Lemon-Viniagrette-51251620?mbid=nl_100914_Daily_rotd&CNDID=&spMailingID=7183384&spUserID=NDIxMDc5MDE3OTgS1&spJobID=540748868&spReportId=NTQwNzQ4ODY4S0
> 
> Harvest Apple Blue Cheese Salad
> The perfect fall salad chock full of fresh apples, caramelized almonds, blue cheese crumbles, red grapes and topped with an apple cider maple dressing. The perfect lunch or side dish.
> 
> Yield: 2 entrees, 4 sides
> 
> Ingredients:
> 
> 1 bag butter lettuce
> 1 cup washed red grapes
> 2/3 cup blue cheese crumbles
> 1 large fuji apple, sliced
> 1/2 cup caramelized almonds, recipe below
> 
> for the dressing:
> 
> 1 large clove garlic or 2 small, grated
> 1/2 teaspoon salt
> 2 tablespoons maple syrup (the real stuff is best, but the fake syrup can be added, you might just need a little more)
> 3/4 teaspoon dried tarragon
> 1/4 cup apple cider vinegar (white distilled or white wine vinegar)
> 1/2 cup light olive oil
> more salt & pepper to taste
> 
> Directions:
> 
> Place all ingredients for the salad into a large bowl.
> 
> Measure out all ingredients for salad dressing into a small jar with tight-fitting lid. Screw on lid and shake. Pour desired amount of dressing onto salad and toss. Serve immediately.
> 
> http://www.laurenslatest.com/harvest-apple-blue-cheese-salad/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+laurenslatest%2FyMlk+%28Lauren%27s+Latest%29
> 
> Caramelized Almonds
> 
> Caramelized almonds make a great snack or a crunchy salad topping.
> 
> Ingredients:
> 
> 1 cup
> Ingredients
> 2 tablespoons Land O Lakes® Butter
> 1 cup slivered almonds
> 6 tablespoons sugar
> 
> Directions
> 
> Melt butter in 10-inch skillet until sizzling; add almonds and 4 tablespoons sugar. Cook over medium heat, stirring constantly, 4-5 minutes or until sugar melts and nuts are golden brown. (Watch closely to prevent burning.) Remove from heat; stir in remaining 2 tablespoons sugar.
> 
> Quickly spread onto waxed paper; cool completely. Break clusters of nuts into pieces. Store in container with tight-fitting lid.
> 
> Tip - Almonds brown quickly even after cooking if left in skillet. Therefore, it is important to cool them immediately on waxed paper.
> 
> Two Tablespoons - Calories: 140 - Fat: 10g - Cholesterol: 10mg - Sodium: 25mg - Carbohydrates: 12g - Dietary Fiber: 2g - Protein: 3g
> 
> http://www.landolakes.com/recipe/2781/caramelized-almonds
> 
> Now I think this recipe would go well with one of carens coffees she shares with us every morning. It would also make a nice lunch but think I would need something more substantial with it.
> 
> Baked Pears with Walnuts and Honey
> 
> Baked pears with cinnamon, honey and walnuts  it doesn't get simpler that this!
> 
> Skinnytaste.com
> 
> Servings: 4  Serving Size: 1/2 pear  Old Points: 2  Weight Watchers Points+: 3
> Calories: 110.5  Fat: 5 g  Carb: 17 g  Fiber: 3 g  Protein: 1.5 g  Sugar: 12 g
> Cholesterol: 0 mg  Sodium: 0 mg
> 
> Ingredients:
> 
> 2 large ripe pears
> 1/4 tsp ground cinnamon
> 2 tsp honey
> 1/4 cup crushed walnuts
> (optional) yogurt or frozen yogurt
> 
> Directions:
> 
> Preheat the oven to 350°F. Cut the pears in half and place on a baking sheet (I cut a sliver off the other end so they sat upright). Using a measuring spoon or melon baller, scoop out the seeds.
> 
> Sprinkle with cinnamon, top with walnuts and drizzle 1/2 teaspoon honey over each one. Bake in the oven 30 minutes. Remove, let cool and enjoy
> 
> http://www.skinnytaste.com/2014/10/baked-pears-with-walnuts-and-honey.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+weightwatcherspointsrecipes+%28Skinnytaste%29
> 
> I hope you all have fun plans for the weekend  I dont think there will be a car here so I will kind of be stuck right here  which is not a bad thing. If I dont soon finish emptying the dishwasher and then refill it with what is in the sink (I will be lucky if it all fits in one load) the sink is going to get up and leave and take all my dishes with it. You would think with a dishwasher I would always have a clean sink and countertop  sadly  tis not true. The dishes really never make it into the cupboards  its like a tape loop  around and around  dishwasher -> sink -> dishwasher -> and all over again.
> 
> Hickory is crashed out here on the floor beside me  maybe I will join her  but I will be on the bed. lol
> 
> Sam


Congrats to Heidi and Gary-- hope they have a good time on their trip. The recipes sound great-- may have to try the Mex chick recipe, need one in a couple weeks for potluck.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

darowil said:


> Im trying something new for a few weeks. Spoke to Sam about it before I went away. I will try doing a quick summary of the big issues that turn up during the week. Need to see how well I manage it- Ive been keeping a list this week, but sometimes forget to add things. A couple of improvements since I wrote this before heading of to bed last night which is good news.
> But so often people have missed out on some of the previous weeks news and are lost at the beginning of the next week. That I thought a summary could be helpful- and also for those who are new to the TP
> So we have *Julie*- the Hearing seems to have gone well but due to uncertainly as to where Fale will be living a decision has been postponed for 3 months. An ongoing issue of guardianship for her husband
> During the week four of us had deaths, a friend of Heathers *(Busy Worker Bee*) Mother suffered a major brain bleed; a good friend of *Carens* passed away; a cousin of *Cashmer*a has died (she has gone to the funeral so prayers for safe travel home will be welcome) and *Spiders* MIL also passed away.
> *Strawberry4u* was able to join us after a few tough months- welcome back.
> *Sam* has recovered well from having 7 teeth removed- but is not looking forward to a couple of months of soft food. And he is getting very sick of the plaster, less than 2 weeks now and it will be removed.
> *Puplovers* DH applied for a new nursing job.
> *Knsas g-mas* friend had a hip replacement done and then her femur broke a couple of days after the original surgery. After surgery for the femur yesterday she was very confused and appeared to have heart problems as well. Seems more settled other than a fast heart beat now.
> *Caren* is away for the weekend- at Punkin Chunkin (or whatever it is called). They have a catapult type machine that is going to try to throw a pumpkin a long distance, competing with others. She is looking forward to this years as they are taking the young kids as well.
> And the daughter of a friend of *Kate*s who is about 20 weeks pregnant had an ultrasound that showed a possible problem with the baby-heart OK but will be checking out kidneys in about 6 weeks.
> *Sassafrass* -colitis playing up, responding well


What a great idea! Even when I think I've read it all, when I read later stuff I realize I've read too fast and missed stuff. TY for doing this.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

RookieRetiree said:


> Hey, Sam...good to see you on here. I'm thinking that cottage cheese, applesauce, mac & cheese, mashed potatoes and other soft foods are on your diet...meat loaf can be pretty soft as can baked squash (what I had for lunch), etc.
> The squash I made was just sliced in half with the stuff taken out -- put in about 1 tsp. of butter along with salt, pepper and honey and baked for 1/2 hour. It was called a potato squash (looked like green and white striped sweet potato). I've never had it before, but will get it again.
> 
> Well, strike 2 on the endodontist office. I found the place for the 4:00 p.m. appointment (there are no signs whatsoever that match what I was given by my dentist). There were 3 people at the front desk and none of them could help me -- had to wait for a 4th one to come to the desk only to tell me that she had left me a phone message that they would have to reschedule since the Dr. was backed up in appointments. I didn't get that message...she then offered to try to squeeze me in, but it would be after 5:00 p.m. No thanks. I'll call my dentist for a different referral for next week...I think the cosmos are trying to tell me something and I don't want strike 3 to be the actual root canal!
> 
> Guess we'll have pork chops for dinner afterall!!


Sorry, I am laughing-- don't you hate it when it turns out your DH is right after all??!!??


----------



## machriste

The recipes sound great Sam. Would like to try most of them.


----------



## sassafras123

Health food store or Whole Foods. Think some drugstores ha e them, maybe even Wal-Mart. I'm not a shopper type. All does shopping. But I stop in health food store at Loma Linda. They can be found in homeopathic med section. Easy easy, outside of bottle says in LARGE TYPE: HAY FEVER, MUSCLE ACHES, SORE THROAT etc. I always keep whichever ones I need on hand like tea tree oil and band aids. If not I'm sure you could get them mail order from HYLANDS.
DAROWIL, REALLY enjoyed your synopsis.


----------



## pacer

Nice start to a new week. Can't say much as I need to be awake at 2:30 in the morning again tomorrow. Working and then meeting a friend at church to package more mission collections and get ready to mail the items. I am so tired already so goodnight.


----------



## Bonnie7591

KateB said:


> Darowil - I think that's a brilliant idea to have a summary!
> 
> Thanks for another great start Sam, and I hope Heidi and Gary have a lovely weekend away. Off to sleep now, speak to you all in the morning.


 :thumbup:Great idea for those who can't get the whole thing read.

Happy anniversary Heidi & Gary.


----------



## Patches39

Checking in, receipts look good will be trying some of them.thanks for taking the time to put them in. 
May not get back for a while, have some knitting to do. If not sending blessing to all and may it be laced with love, peace, healing, and love, :thumbup:


----------



## darowil

Kansas g-ma said:


> What a great idea! Even when I think I've read it all, when I read later stuff I realize I've read too fast and missed stuff. TY for doing this.


Some of mine have come from reading some ones else's response later- I think we all do this somehow.


----------



## jheiens

Sam, I always put beans (white or kidney) in my chili and always use ground turkey for the meat. After I've added the spicier seasonings, I add cocoa and cinnamon to taste for an under-flavor that my family really likes along with the chili powder, cumin, garlic, oregano, etc. Good job on the opening, Sam.

Margaret, the summary is a great idea and well done.

Sassafras, so glad you are/were feeling better--until the shopping trip. 

June, the pictures are so lovely. Thanks for posting.

Congratulations to Heidi and Gary on their anniversary.

Can someone tell me (again) just who made the dishcloths shared at KAP? I've forgotten and wanted to say thank you again and to say that I've been using the rectangular one I chose and love it. Thank you so much.

I'm about to find the light at the end of my tunnel of everything that got set aside while working on the afghans. Before I try to work out the mess I made of my charts of the afghan squares, do you all seriously want to see the spreadsheets that Rookie has offered to make of the afghans/squares?

Hugs to all and may you all rest well and feel great tomorrow.

Ohio Joy


----------



## RookieRetiree

thewren said:


> after you defamed the poor man it's the least you can do. lololol --- sam


You're right, Sam...once I stopped stewing about the root canal (I really wanted it done and like Julie said, had psyched myself up to it), I was able to figure out something for dinner.

I'm definitely not going back to that place.


----------



## pammie1234

I'm checking in so I can start getting the emails for this week. I think I will catch up here and then go back to last week. Lots of chatter last week, so it will probably take me a while!


----------



## pammie1234

Sam, I do watch the Thursday night games, but last night I watched baseball. I can't believe I'm still watching since my Rangers are out, but somehow I've gotten interested. Royals and Giants. Don't know who I'm for. I like many of the Giants players, but KC hasn't won in so long, I'm leaning towards them.


----------



## pammie1234

darowil said:


> Im trying something new for a few weeks. Spoke to Sam about it before I went away. I will try doing a quick summary of the big issues that turn up during the week. Need to see how well I manage it- Ive been keeping a list this week, but sometimes forget to add things. A couple of improvements since I wrote this before heading of to bed last night which is good news.
> But so often people have missed out on some of the previous weeks news and are lost at the beginning of the next week. That I thought a summary could be helpful- and also for those who are new to the TP
> So we have *Julie*- the Hearing seems to have gone well but due to uncertainly as to where Fale will be living a decision has been postponed for 3 months. An ongoing issue of guardianship for her husband
> During the week four of us had deaths, a friend of Heathers *(Busy Worker Bee*) Mother suffered a major brain bleed; a good friend of *Carens* passed away; a cousin of *Cashmer*a has died (she has gone to the funeral so prayers for safe travel home will be welcome) and *Spiders* MIL also passed away.
> *Strawberry4u* was able to join us after a few tough months- welcome back.
> *Sam* has recovered well from having 7 teeth removed- but is not looking forward to a couple of months of soft food. And he is getting very sick of the plaster, less than 2 weeks now and it will be removed.
> *Puplovers* DH applied for a new nursing job.
> *Knsas g-mas* friend had a hip replacement done and then her femur broke a couple of days after the original surgery. After surgery for the femur yesterday she was very confused and appeared to have heart problems as well. Seems more settled other than a fast heart beat now.
> *Caren* is away for the weekend- at Punkin Chunkin (or whatever it is called). They have a catapult type machine that is going to try to throw a pumpkin a long distance, competing with others. She is looking forward to this years as they are taking the young kids as well.
> And the daughter of a friend of *Kate*s who is about 20 weeks pregnant had an ultrasound that showed a possible problem with the baby-heart OK but will be checking out kidneys in about 6 weeks.
> *Sassafrass* -colitis playing up, responding well


Thank you darowil! I love that idea as I often miss so much. You are wonderful to take the time to do this. I am sure that I am not the only one to appreciate your effort. Hugs!


----------



## flyty1n

The summary is great..really helps me when I can't catchup.


----------



## mjs

thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party 17 October 14
> 
> Tomorrow is Heidi and Garys anniversary  16 years of wedded bliss  or should I say mostly wedded bliss. They are going away for the weekend after the soccer game in the morning. Between Alexis and Phyllis all will be taken care of.
> 
> The weather this week has been full of lovely fall days  cool, breezy and sunny and blue skies. I could take this weather until next June. Had the door open for a while but as the sun goes down so does the temperature.
> 
> Thursday night football  who is going to watch  Pammie  do you watch it? Think I will watch some recorded shows  get my queue emptied. Have decided I am going to get Netflix  I missed the last season of the good wife and there are several others I would like to catch up with. I will have to watch them on my computer screen but it is a large on  a 21 I believe. Ron was going to wire it so I could watch it in the living room on my big TV but I didnt want the wire showing so will just watch it here. I dont mind and the chair is comfy. I can even knit while I watch.
> 
> I got this in my email today  thought I would share  too many to copy so thought I would just give you the site and let you pick and choose which ones you would like. The first one is one of my favorites  I love warm pumpkin bread spread with butter and dripping with honey. Oh yeah! Here is the website -
> 
> http://www.recipe4living.com/slidearticles/details/18_hearty_fall_breads/1?utm_source=dailyrecipes&utm_medium=newsletter&utm_campaign=Daily%2BRecipes&utm_content=title_link.
> 
> You might let us know which ones you tried and how they were.
> 
> I love dips and this one sounds mighty fine. And with the holidays just around the corner this recipe might come in handy.
> 
> RATATOUILLE AND GOAT CHEESE DIP
> Contributed by Joey Wölffer
> 
> SERVINGS: 8
> Ratatouille becomes a warm, creamy dip when its baked over a layer of fresh goat cheese.
> Ingredients:
> 1/2 cup plus 2 tablespoons extra-virgin olive oil
> 2 medium onions, cut into 1/2-inch dice
> 4 large garlic cloves, minced
> Kosher salt
> One 1 3/4-pound eggplant, cut into 1/2-inch dice
> 1 teaspoon finely chopped thyme
> 2 large red bell peppers, cut into 1/2-inch dice
> 1 medium zucchini, cut into 1/2-inch dice
> 1 medium yellow squash, cut into 1/2-inch dice
> 1 pound medium tomatoes, cut into 1/2-inch dice
> 1/4 cup chopped basil, plus more for garnish
> 1 tablespoon fresh lemon juice
> Freshly ground pepper
> 3/4 pound fresh goat cheese
> Assorted chips and crackers, for serving
> 
> Directions:
> 
> In a large skillet, heat 2 tablespoons of the olive oil. Add the onions, garlic and a generous pinch of salt and cook over moderate heat, stirring occasionally, until just softened and starting to brown, about 8 minutes. Scrape the onions and garlic into a large bowl.
> 
> Wipe out the skillet and heat 1/4 cup of the oil in it. Add the eggplant and thyme and cook over moderate heat, stirring occasionally, until the eggplant is tender and lightly browned, 8 to 10 minutes. Scrape the eggplant into the bowl with the onions.
> 
> Repeat with the red pepper, zucchini, yellow squash and tomatoes, cooking each vegetable separately in 1 tablespoon of oil with a generous pinch of salt until just tender and lightly browned, 5 to 7 minutes per vegetable.
> 
> As they are cooked, add the vegetables to the bowl of onions and eggplant. Stir in the chopped basil and lemon juice and season with salt and pepper.
> 
> Preheat the oven to 350°. Spread the goat cheese in the bottoms of 2 small baking dishes (about 1 quart each). Spoon the ratatouille on top, cover with foil and bake for about 25 minutes, until hot. Top with more basil. Serve warm with chips and crackers.
> 
> Make Ahead the ratatouille can be refrigerated for up to 3 days before making the dip.
> 
> http://www.foodandwine.com/recipes/ratatouille-and-goat-cheese-dip?xid=DAILY101614ViewRecipe
> 
> Here is another item for your buffet table  and it is gluten free and healthy.
> 
> CAULIFLOWER GREEN PIZZA WITH YOGURT SAUCE
> 
> Green Kitchen Stories has amazing photos/recipes and the couple behind it is just so likeable. This recipe combines 2 of their recipes - their Pea Mint and Coconut Soup and their Cauliflower Crust Pizza. This cauliflower pizza is by no means a pick-it-up-with-your-hands kind of pizza. It is a fork and plate pizza. But I love it because you dont have to squeeze the water out of the cauliflower like some other recipes Ive tried.
> 
> Pea Mint Yogurt Sauce
> 
> Makes 1 cup
> 
> Ingredients:
> ½ cup greek yogurt
> ½ cup peas
> ¼ cup water
> 5 mint leaves
> 
> Steps:
> 
> Combine using immersion blender (or similar) and set aside for pizza.
> 
> Can also be used for noodles, salad or veggies.
> 
> Cauliflower Green Pizza
> 
> Serves 4
> 
> Ingredients:
> 
> 1 head of cauliflower
> ¾ cup almond flour
> 1 teaspoon baking powder
> 3 eggs
> 2 tablespoons coconut oil for greasing
> 
> Toppings:
> Pea Mint Yogurt Sauce
> 2 julienned zucchinis (zoodles)
> ½ yellow onion sliced
> ¼ cup + ¼ cup shaved parmesan
> ½ cup peas
> 5 mint leaves shredded
> 1 handful of arugula
> 
> Steps:
> 
> Preheat oven for 400 degrees fahrenheit. Line cookie sheet with baking paper, spread melted coconut oil across paper.
> 
> Break apart cauliflower head into florets. Added florets to food processor and pulse for 1 second 15-20 times, until cauliflower is the consistency of rice.
> 
> Add 3 cups of cauliflower rice to large mixing bowl. Add almond flour, baking powder and eggs. Combine with your hands and shape into ball (dough is very wet).
> 
> Place dough on cookie sheet and flatten. Make edges slightly higher.
> 
> Bake for 25 minutes.
> 
> Remove from oven and spread yogurt pea mint sauce evenly. Place onions, zucchinis, peas, and ¼ cup of parmesan on pizza. Bake for 10 minutes.
> 
> Remove from oven and top with remaining ¼ cup parmesan, mint and arugula. Cut and serve.
> 
> http://www.nerdybites.com/blog/green-pizza-with-yogurt-sauce
> 
> The above recipe and more recipes using greek yogurt are from: http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/10/14/greek-yogurt-recipes-dinner-savory-hay_n_5982568.html?ir=Taste&utm_campaign=101514&utm_medium=email&utm_source=Alert-taste&utm_content=Title. Take a look at it  there are some very good recipes starting with macaroni and cheese with greek yogurt  yummy.
> 
> Im going to throw in a dessert here  a diabetic friendly dessert.
> 
> Pumpkin Shooters
> 
> This light, yet creamy-rich pumpkin-flavored mousse fits autumn entertaining to a "T!" Whether for a Halloween party, Thanksgiving, or any time, your guests will love these Creamy Pumpkin Shooters!
> 
> Serves: 8
> 
> Preparation Time: 5 min
> What You'll Need:
> 
> 1 (15-ounce) can 100% pure pumpkin (not pie filling)
> 1 (6-serving) package instant sugar-free vanilla pudding mix
> 1/4 cup low-fat (1%) milk
> 1 teaspoon ground cinnamon
> 2 cups frozen light whipped topping, thawed
> 2 gingersnap cookies, crumbled
> 
> What To Do:
> 
> In a medium bowl, with an electric beater on medium speed, beat pumpkin, pudding mix, milk, and cinnamon until well blended.
> 
> Fold in whipped topping until thoroughly blended then spoon into individual dessert glasses. Sprinkle with crushed ginger snaps. Cover loosely and chill until ready to serve.
> 
> Nutritional InformationServings Per Recipe: 8 - Calories 90 - Calories from Fat 26 - Total Fat 2.9g Saturated Fat 2.3g - Trans Fat 0.0g - Protein 1.5g Cholesterol 0.8mg - Sodium 380mg - Total Carbohydrates - Dietary Fiber 1.7g - Sugars 6.9g
> 
> http://www.everydaydiabeticrecipes.com/Puddings/Creamy-Pumpkin-Shooters/ml/1/?utm_source=ppl-newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=everydaydiabeticrecipes20141015#x8GlsF0FdIrCXWxF.99
> 
> I of course have to have at least one chicken recipe  and believe me  I am missing not being able to eat it. Garys oldest son tory is coming for dinner tonight as are the other two water girls  I need to get a picture of them on here one of these days. Heidi thought about having chicken but then remembered that tory works at Kentucky fried chicken. Not sure what she intends to feed them  they had pizza last night.
> 
> Southwestern Chicken Casserole
> 
> With salsa, chili powder, bell peppers and tortillas, this Southwestern Chicken Casserole is a fiesta on your plate! And a healthy one at that! Don't be surprised if you want to break out the sombreros!
> 
> Serves: 8
> 
> What You'll Need:
> 
> 12 ounces boneless, skinless chicken breast halves, cut into strips
> 2 cloves garlic, minced
> 1 teaspoon chili powder
> 2 teaspoons canola oil
> 1 onion, halved and thinly sliced
> 1 red or green bell pepper, chopped
> 1 (10-ounce) package frozen chopped spinach, thawed, squeezed dry
> 1 1/2 cup salsa
> 4 (6-inch) no-added-salt corn tortillas, torn
> 3/4 cup reduced-fat, shredded Jack cheese
> 1/2 cup cherry tomatoes, chopped
> 1/2 avocado, pitted, peeled and chopped
> cilantro leaves, for garnish
> 
> What To Do:
> 
> Preheat oven to 350 degrees F. Coat a large, nonstick skillet with cooking spray.
> 
> In a medium bowl, combine chicken, garlic and chili powder. Add to skillet and cook over medium-high heat for 4-6 minutes, or until chicken is cooked through and no longer pink, stirring frequently. Remove chicken from skillet; set aside.
> 
> Add oil to hot skillet. Add onion and pepper; cook over medium heat about 5 minutes or until tender, stirring occasionally. Stir in spinach.
> 
> Coat a 2-qt. baking dish with cooking spray. Spread about 1/2 cup salsa in bottom of dish. Top with half the tortilla pieces, half of chicken mixture, and half of vegetable mixture. Pour half of remaining salsa over vegetables and top with half the cheese. Repeat layers once, except cheese.
> 
> Bake, covered, for 30-35 minutes, or until heated through. Sprinkle with remaining cheese. Let stand for 5 minutes before serving. Garnish with cherry tomatoes, chopped avocado, and fresh cilantro.
> 
> Nutritional InformationServings Per Recipe: 8 - Calories 224 - Calories from Fat 105 - Total Fat 12g - Protein 16g - Cholesterol 44mg - Sodium 601mg - Total Carbohydrates Dietary Fiber 4.1g Sugars 3.3g
> 
> http://www.everydaydiabeticrecipes.com/Casseroles/Southwestern-Chicken-Casserole/ml/1/?utm_source=ppl-newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=everydaydiabeticrecipes20141015#ZehZWtGORPspOZyY.99
> 
> Another bright sunny day yet the temperature stays below 70°. The sun is bright enough that it does take the chill off the house which is nice. Hickory is snoozing here on the bed  survivor kitty is curled up on the couch  tip kitty is outside  not sure where Sophia kitty is  they do live the life of riley. By the way  how many of you remember the life of riley  think it starred bill Backus  not sure on that though. Never missed it  right of there I love lucy. Daddy even watched that one with me.
> 
> Heidi and Gary off to Toledo tomorrow to celebrate 16 years of wedded bliss. She said she didnt know where they were going to stay or what they were going to do  they were just glad to get out of dodge without any children. She said she was going to try not to call to check up on the children since that is the time when they start whining about when are you coming home?. She went grocery shopping this morning so all of us would have something to eat over the weekend. Not much variety for me between instant breakfast, yogurt, instant potatoes and soup  probably tomato. Think my tummy is starting to go down  yeah.
> 
> And of course to continue  we have another chicken recipe. But this one is really off the cuff  Im anxious to have someone try this and tell me what you think.
> 
> Scampi Style Chicken Recipe
> 
> © 2014 Peggy Trowbridge Filippone, licensed to About.com, Inc.
> 
> Scampi is normally a shrimp dish, but as with many dishes these days, cooks are stretching the meaning. Chicken takes the place of shrimp in this flavorful scampi-style entree. It's a less expensive option for families, and it works quite well with pasta. I suggest having your ingredients measured and ready to go before you begin. This goes together fast!
> 
> Yield: 4 servings
> 
> Ingredients
> 
> 2 large chicken breasts
> 1/2 teaspoon (about) poultry seasoning Salt and lemon pepper to taste
> 1 cup (about) all-purpose flour
> 1/4 cup (4 Tablespoons or 1/2 stick) butter, divided use
> 1/3 cup minced sweet onion
> 1 large clove garlic, pressed
> 1 cup sweet white wine
> 2 large lemons, divided use
> 2 cups heavy cream
> 1/2 teaspoon dried red pepper flakes, optional
> 1/4 cup sliced green onions (scallions), green tops included
> 1/2 pound cooked pasta (spaghetti, linguine, or your favorite)
> 
> Preparation
> 
> Cut the chicken breasts into bite-sized chunks. Season with poultry seasoning, salt, and pepper. Dredge the seasoned chicken in flour, shaking off any excess.
> 
> Place a large, deep, heavy skillet over medium-high heat. When pan is hot, add 3 tablespoons of the butter in the skillet and swirl to coat the pan. Brown the chicken chunks on all sides. Chicken steps in for shrimp in this scampi-style pasta dish. It's a hearty dish the entire family will love. Remove to a platter and keep warm.
> 
> Reduce heat to medium. Add the remaining 1 tablespoon of butter and the minced sweet onion to the same skillet. Gently saute until onions are softened, then add pressed garlic. Saute, stirring constantly, for 1 minute. Stir in the white wine, juice of 1 of the lemons (reserve the other lemon for garnish), and optional red pepper flakes. Cook until liquid has reduced by half, scraping up any browned bits into the mixture. Continue to stir while adding heavy cream. Cook until reduced by half again and thickened.
> 
> Return the browned chicken to the pan and cook until heated through. Serve over cooked pasta. Garnish with green onions and lemon wedges.
> Yield: 4 servings as an entree or 2 generous servings as a full meal.
> 
> Notes: I recommend a hard-anodized skillet to get a good sear and flavor from the fond (browned bits) in the sauce. A non-stick skillet may take longer to reduce the sauce in the end.
> 
> Chopped chives or parsley may be substituted for the green onion garnish.
> 
> Chicken broth may be substituted for the white wine, but it will take longer for it to reduce and the sauce will be thinner.
> 
> http://homecooking.about.com/od/chickenrecipes/r/Scampi-Style-Chicken-Recipe.htm?nl=1
> 
> Along with fall my mind always thinks of soup  and chili is one of my favorite soups  with or without beans although I do prefer beans  I even throw in a can of corn every so often. I have friends that always throw in a chocolate bar  I havent been brave enough to try that yet.
> 
> PUMPKIN CHILI
> 4 SERVINGS
> 
> INGREDIENTS
> 
> 1 yellow onion, chopped
> 2 tablespoons olive oil
> 3 large garlic cloves, minced
> 1 chipotle pepper in adobo sauce, minced + 2 teaspoons adobo sauce
> 4 hatch chile peppers (roasted/seeded/chopped) OR 4 ounce can diced green chiles
> 1/2 jalapeno pepper, seeded & chopped (optional step: roasted)
> 1 teaspoon Mexican oregano (or regular is OK)
> 1 pinch brown sugar
> 2 teaspoons ancho chile powder
> 2 teaspoons cumin (freshly ground is best)
> 1 tablespoon tomato paste
> 1 bottle pumpkin beer (or regular ale)
> 1 15 ounce can black beans
> 1 15 ounce can fire roasted diced tomatoes
> 1 15 ounce can red kidney beans
> 1 cup canned pumpkin
> 1 cinnamon stick
> salt/pepper, to taste
> 
> Directions
> 
> Saute the onion in a little olive oil until soft and beginning to turn translucent (3-4 minutes). Add the garlic and cook another minute.
> 
> Add in the peppers, spices, and tomato paste and cook a couple minutes longer.
> 
> Dump in a bottle of the pumpkin beer and bring to a simmer. Cook for 4-5 minutes.
> 
> Stir in the beans, tomatoes, and pumpkin. Add one cinnamon stick. Cover and cook for about 15 minutes. Remove cinnamon stick and cook an additional 30-40 minutes.
> 
> Ladle into bowls and garnish with cilantro, shredded cheese and a dollop of sour cream (try adding a little adobo sauce to make it chipotle flavored). To keep it vegan, simply omit the sour cream and cheese (or use a vegan substitute).
> http://www.tablespoon.com/recipes/pumpkin-chili/73d459d4-15bc-414b-903f-fe717e8e424d/
> 
> SLOW COOKER THREE BEAN AND TURKEY CHILI
> 
> SERVINGS 6
> 
> 1 can (25 to 28 oz) crushed tomatoes
> 2 cans (15 oz each) chili beans in sauce
> 1 can (15 oz) Progresso black beans, undrained
> 1 can (15 oz) Progresso cannellini beans, undrained
> 1 1/2 to 2 cups leftover chopped cooked turkey
> 2 to 3 tablespoons chili powder
> 1 can (16.3 oz) Pillsbury Grands! refrigerated golden corn biscuits (8 biscuits)
> Sour cream and shredded cheddar cheese, if desired
> 
> Directions
> 
> Spray 4- to 5-quart slow cooker with cooking spray. Mix all ingredients except biscuits in slow cooker.
> 
> Cover; cook on Low heat setting 2 to 3 hours, stirring occasionally, until chili is hot.
> 
> Meanwhile, bake biscuits as directed on can. Serve biscuits with chili. Top chili with sour cream and shredded cheddar cheese, if desired.
> 
> NUTRITION INFORMATION PER SERVING - Serving Size: 1 Serving  Calories 600 - Calories from Fat 110
> Cholesterol 35mg  Sodium 1840mg - Total Carbohydrate 93g - Dietary Fiber 18g
> Sugars 10g  Protein 31g
> 
> http://www.tablespoon.com/recipes/slow-cooker-three-bean-and-turkey-chili/f05c20fc-d7e6-42b3-86c6-d8327599c96e
> 
> Right now with everyone cleaning up their gardens for the winter I bet a lot of you have extra squash on hand. These two butternut squash recipes would taste so good  especially if the wind was howling around the house (like it is here right now) and you were all snug and warm with either of these two recipes on your plate.
> 
> BUTTERNUT SQUASH TART WITH FRIED SAGE
> 
> Makes 8 servings
> 
> Chile-infused honey is a great foil for the rich and salty flavors of this tart. Serve any leftover honey over biscuits or fried chicken.
> Ingredients
> 
> 1 sheet of frozen puff pastry, thawed (from a 17.3-ounce package)
> 1 large egg beaten with 1 teaspoon water
> 12 1/8"-thick rounds peeled butternut squash
> kosher salt
> 1/4 cup honey
> 1 thinly sliced Fresno, jalapeño, or red Thai chile
> 3 tablespoons olive oil
> 12 fresh sage leaves
> 1/4 cup shaved Parmesan
> black pepper
> 
> Preparation
> 
> Preheat oven to 375°F. Line a large rimmed baking sheet with parchment paper. Gently roll out 1 sheet of frozen puff pastry, thawed (from a 17.3-ounce package) on a lightly floured surface to a 10" square (just enough to even out). Transfer to prepared sheet.
> 
> Brush pastry with 1 large egg beaten with 1 teaspoon water. Arrange twelve 1/8"-thick rounds peeled butternut squash (cut from squash's neck) over pastry, overlapping as needed and leaving a 1/2" border. Place another sheet of parchment paper over squash. Set another large rimmed baking sheet over the tart. (This will weigh down the pastry dough and steam the squash slices.)
> 
> Bake until bottom of pastry begins to brown and top begins to puff, about 10 minutes.
> 
> Remove top baking sheet and discard top sheet of parchment paper. Brush squash slices with 1 tablespoon olive oil and season with kosher salt. Return tart, uncovered, to oven and bake until pastry is deep golden brown and cooked through, 2530 minutes longer.
> 
> Meanwhile, combine 1/4 cup honey, 1 thinly sliced Fresno, jalapeño, or red Thai chile, and 2 tablespoons water in a small saucepan. Bring to a boil over medium heat (add another thinly sliced chile if more heat is desired). Boil until thickened slightly and syrupy, about 6 minutes.
> 
> Line a plate with paper towels. Heat 2 tablespoons olive oil in a small skillet until just beginning to smoke. Add 12 fresh sage leaves; fry until crisp, about 30 seconds. Transfer to paper towels to drain.
> 
> Slice tart. Arrange 1/4 cup shaved Parmesan on top; drizzle with chile-infused honey. Garnish with fried sage leaves and a few grinds of black pepper.
> 
> http://www.epicurious.com/recipes/food/views/Butternut-Squash-Tart-with-Fried-Sage-51117300?mbid=nl_100714_Daily_rotd&CNDID=&spMailingID=7179959&spUserID=NDIxMDc5MDE3OTgS1&spJobID=540620572&spReportId=NTQwNjIwNTcyS0
> 
> Maple Roasted Butternut Squash
> Skinnytaste.com
> 
> Servings: 4  Size: 3/4 cup  Old Points: 1  Points+: 3 pt
> Calories: 104  Fat: 2 g  Carb: 23 g  Fiber: 4 g  Protein: 1 g  Sugar: 7 g
> Sodium: 7 mg  Cholest: 0 mg
> 
> Ingredients:
> 
> 1 1/4 lbs butternut squash, peeled and diced 3/4-inch
> 1/2 tbsp olive oil or coconut oil
> 2 1/2 tbsp pure maple syrup
> kosher salt and freshly ground black pepper
> 
> Directions:
> Preheat the oven to 400°F.
> 
> In a large bowl, toss the butternut squash with oil, maple, salt and fresh ground pepper.
> Place in a baking dish, cover with foil and roast in the center of the oven for 25 minutes. Remove foil, turn the squash and bake an addition 15 minutes, or until fork tender (time will vary depending on the size you cut the squash).
> 
> Makes 3 cups.
> 
> http://www.skinnytaste.com/2014/10/maple-roasted-butternut-squash.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+weightwatcherspointsrecipes+%28Skinnytaste%29
> 
> Do you know how hard it is to find salad recipes  I guess the bloggers dont eat salad during the winter. But I did find this one and I think it is a dandy.
> 
> ARUGULA SALAD WITH PICKLED BEETS AND PRESERVED LEMON VINIAGRETTE
> 
> Makes 4 servings
> Ingredients
> 
> For the pickled beets:
> 
> 1 large red beet (6 ounces), scrubbed
> 1 large yellow beet (6 ounces), scrubbed
> 1 cup rice-wine vinegar
> 1 cup granulated sugar
> 
> For the spiced pistachios:
> 
> 1 egg white
> 1/2 cup shelled raw pistachios
> 1/2 tablespoon Creole or Cajun seasoning
> 
> For the preserved-lemon vinaigrette:
> 
> 1 tablespoon minced preserved lemon
> 6 tablespoons extra-virgin olive oil
> 2 tablespoons lemon juice
> 1/4 teaspoon red pepper flakes
> 1 sprig fresh thyme, leaves finely chopped
> 1 pinch salt
> 
> For the salad:
> 
> 5 ounces (8 cups) arugula
> 2 tablespoons good-quality aged balsamic vinegar
> Freshly ground black pepper, for serving
> 
> Preparation
> 
> Make the pickled beets:
> 
> Place each beet in its own small pot, cover with water, and simmer until a paring knife can easily pierce the beets, about 30 minutes. Cool beets, peel, and slice into thin half-moons. Reserve each beet in a separate bowl to ensure that the red beet slices don't stain the yellow ones. Meanwhile, combine the vinegar, sugar, and 1 cup water in a small pot. Bring to a boil, remove from heat, and divide the hot brine among the beets; let sit at room temperature until pickled, 3 to 4 hours.
> 
> Make the pistachios:
> 
> Preheat the oven to 300°F. In a small mixing bowl, whip the egg white until frothy, then add the pistachios and spices, toss to coat, and spread on a parchment lined baking sheet. Bake until golden and fragrant, 15 minutes. Nuts will crisp as they cool.
> 
> Make the preserved lemon vinaigrette:
> 
> In a medium bowl, whisk together all the ingredients until combined.
> Assemble the salad:
> 
> Arrange the pickled beets on a serving platter. Toss the arugula in the preserved-lemon vinaigrette and place on top of the beets. Sprinkle with the spiced pistachios, drizzle with balsamic, and top with fresh black pepper. Serve immediately.
> 
> http://www.epicurious.com/recipes/food/views/Arugula-Salad-with-Pickled-Beets-and-Preserved-Lemon-Viniagrette-51251620?mbid=nl_100914_Daily_rotd&CNDID=&spMailingID=7183384&spUserID=NDIxMDc5MDE3OTgS1&spJobID=540748868&spReportId=NTQwNzQ4ODY4S0
> 
> Harvest Apple Blue Cheese Salad
> The perfect fall salad chock full of fresh apples, caramelized almonds, blue cheese crumbles, red grapes and topped with an apple cider maple dressing. The perfect lunch or side dish.
> 
> Yield: 2 entrees, 4 sides
> 
> Ingredients:
> 
> 1 bag butter lettuce
> 1 cup washed red grapes
> 2/3 cup blue cheese crumbles
> 1 large fuji apple, sliced
> 1/2 cup caramelized almonds, recipe below
> 
> for the dressing:
> 
> 1 large clove garlic or 2 small, grated
> 1/2 teaspoon salt
> 2 tablespoons maple syrup (the real stuff is best, but the fake syrup can be added, you might just need a little more)
> 3/4 teaspoon dried tarragon
> 1/4 cup apple cider vinegar (white distilled or white wine vinegar)
> 1/2 cup light olive oil
> more salt & pepper to taste
> 
> Directions:
> 
> Place all ingredients for the salad into a large bowl.
> 
> Measure out all ingredients for salad dressing into a small jar with tight-fitting lid. Screw on lid and shake. Pour desired amount of dressing onto salad and toss. Serve immediately.
> 
> http://www.laurenslatest.com/harvest-apple-blue-cheese-salad/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+laurenslatest%2FyMlk+%28Lauren%27s+Latest%29
> 
> Caramelized Almonds
> 
> Caramelized almonds make a great snack or a crunchy salad topping.
> 
> Ingredients:
> 
> 1 cup
> Ingredients
> 2 tablespoons Land O Lakes® Butter
> 1 cup slivered almonds
> 6 tablespoons sugar
> 
> Directions
> 
> Melt butter in 10-inch skillet until sizzling; add almonds and 4 tablespoons sugar. Cook over medium heat, stirring constantly, 4-5 minutes or until sugar melts and nuts are golden brown. (Watch closely to prevent burning.) Remove from heat; stir in remaining 2 tablespoons sugar.
> 
> Quickly spread onto waxed paper; cool completely. Break clusters of nuts into pieces. Store in container with tight-fitting lid.
> 
> Tip - Almonds brown quickly even after cooking if left in skillet. Therefore, it is important to cool them immediately on waxed paper.
> 
> Two Tablespoons - Calories: 140 - Fat: 10g - Cholesterol: 10mg - Sodium: 25mg - Carbohydrates: 12g - Dietary Fiber: 2g - Protein: 3g
> 
> http://www.landolakes.com/recipe/2781/caramelized-almonds
> 
> Now I think this recipe would go well with one of carens coffees she shares with us every morning. It would also make a nice lunch but think I would need something more substantial with it.
> 
> Baked Pears with Walnuts and Honey
> 
> Baked pears with cinnamon, honey and walnuts  it doesn't get simpler that this!
> 
> Skinnytaste.com
> 
> Servings: 4  Serving Size: 1/2 pear  Old Points: 2  Weight Watchers Points+: 3
> Calories: 110.5  Fat: 5 g  Carb: 17 g  Fiber: 3 g  Protein: 1.5 g  Sugar: 12 g
> Cholesterol: 0 mg  Sodium: 0 mg
> 
> Ingredients:
> 
> 2 large ripe pears
> 1/4 tsp ground cinnamon
> 2 tsp honey
> 1/4 cup crushed walnuts
> (optional) yogurt or frozen yogurt
> 
> Directions:
> 
> Preheat the oven to 350°F. Cut the pears in half and place on a baking sheet (I cut a sliver off the other end so they sat upright). Using a measuring spoon or melon baller, scoop out the seeds.
> 
> Sprinkle with cinnamon, top with walnuts and drizzle 1/2 teaspoon honey over each one. Bake in the oven 30 minutes. Remove, let cool and enjoy
> 
> http://www.skinnytaste.com/2014/10/baked-pears-with-walnuts-and-honey.html?
> 
> I think Riley was William Bendix.
> 
> utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+weightwatcherspointsrecipes+%28Skinnytaste%29
> 
> I hope you all have fun plans for the weekend  I dont think there will be a car here so I will kind of be stuck right here  which is not a bad thing. If I dont soon finish emptying the dishwasher and then refill it with what is in the sink (I will be lucky if it all fits in one load) the sink is going to get up and leave and take all my dishes with it. You would think with a dishwasher I would always have a clean sink and countertop  sadly  tis not true. The dishes really never make it into the cupboards  its like a tape loop  around and around  dishwasher -> sink -> dishwasher -> and all over again.
> 
> Hickory is crashed out here on the floor beside me  maybe I will join her  but I will be on the bed. lol
> 
> Sam


----------



## mjs

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, thank you. Southwestern casserole and pumpkin chili definitely on menu this week. Will substitute veggie broth for beer.
> Got smartalachy and trotted off to get electric blanket. Tried Marshall's, they didn't have any. Really? You would think that would be basic item this time of year. So went to K-Mart. Bought nice one but just that and while in store some troll pulled my energy plug. Oh well, baby steps. In bed but happy.
> Machriste, hugs. Be gentle with yourself.
> Betty, you might try sublingual vit. B, also general physical from GP. As for sinusitis, I use Hylands homeopathic Hay fever tabs. Work instanter.


I think you mean B12.


----------



## pammie1234

Happy Anniversary to Heidi and Gary. It is so nice that they will be able to get away by themselves. I'm sure they don't have much "alone" time!

Sam, don't overdo. You need to take care of yourself. I know you are not a fan of soft food, but my suggestion is to drink milk shakes! I'd give anything if that was on my diet!


----------



## sassafras123

mjs said:


> I think you mean B12.


Thank you, exactly. Also I take D3 daily as Dr. Said I'm low. It's good for neuropathy. Don't ask me how living on a desert and walking every day doesn't give me enough.


----------



## Poledra65

Hi Sam and all, finally got caught up on last weeks, more or less. lol
Some interesting looking recipes there Sam, I'll have to go back and read them through more thoroughly. 
Got my Aunt her flu shot this morning, so she's good to go for this year, did the grocery shopping and dinner is done.  Now I can sit and relax and get caught up on what you all have said tonight.


----------



## Poledra65

Happy anniversary to Heidi and Gary!! 
Hope they have a great time.


----------



## Poledra65

Margaret, I think you summed that all up very well. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

LOL! Buster is running around the house with a big red ball in his mouth, David said he looked like a pig with an apple in his mouth. lol
I weighed Ryssa this morning, she's up to 5lb, 2oz/ 2.27kg.


----------



## gagesmom

Phew all the laundry is washed, dried, folded and put away.
Garbage and recycling has gone at and the dishes are done. Also the sweeping and vaccuming are done. Will clean the bathroom and wash the floors tomorrow before work. Then Monday off will really be off. A sit and knit day. :thumbup: 

I am tired and I get t sleep in tomorrow as I am only working 4pm to 8pm. :lol: :lol: 

Off to bed will check in tomorrow.

Sam I like the link for the witch hat.

Happy Anniversary to Heidi and Gary. :-D


----------



## mjs

sassafras123 said:


> Thank you, exactly. Also I take D3 daily as Dr. Said I'm low. It's good for neuropathy. Don't ask me how living on a desert and walking every day doesn't give me enough.


I take a lot of D and I think it has a number of benefits. Wise use of supplements is a very good thing I think.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Ohio Joy.....NanaCaren made th dishcloths.



jheiens said:


> Can someone tell me (again) just who made the dishcloths shared at KAP? I've forgotten and wanted to say thank you again and to say that I've been using the rectangular one I chose and love it. Thank you so much.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## Gweniepooh

Just a quick reminder (I'm guilty too so reminding myself also) that if commenting on only a snippet of a long post it helps us all if you delete what isn't vital....i.e. when thanking Sam for his wonderful recipes and that is all you can delete MOST of the post you are relying to and it keeps us from getting split at the end of the week because we have so many pages. Like I said...reminding myself too.  Love & Peace to everyone.


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> Just a quick reminder (I'm guilty too so reminding myself also) that if commenting on only a snippet of a long post it helps us all if you delete what isn't vital....i.e. when thanking Sam for his wonderful recipes and that is all you can delete MOST of the post you are relying to and it keeps us from getting split at the end of the week because we have so many pages. Like I said...reminding myself too.  Love & Peace to everyone.


And saves developing a repetitive stress injury on your scrolling finger!


----------



## iamsam

and you are so right - thanks for the correction. --- sam


----------



## iamsam

Heidi bought me some instant breakfast which I will mix with ice cream once I get some - I am having one now with whole milk. --- sam



pammie1234 said:


> Happy Anniversary to Heidi and Gary. It is so nice that they will be able to get away by themselves. I'm sure they don't have much "alone" time!
> 
> Sam, don't overdo. You need to take care of yourself. I know you are not a fan of soft food, but my suggestion is to drink milk shakes! I'd give anything if that was on my diet!


----------



## sassafras123

Sam, I do hope you get better soon. But agree, milkshakes on diet and ice cream hard to sympathise with. Wish Heidi and Gary Happy Anniversary.


----------



## Gweniepooh

I have become hooked on some of the British TV shows available on Netflix. My favorites,which I've exhausted all episodes, have been Downton Abbey (of course), The Bomb Girls, and The Midwives. Can anyone recommend anything else along these lines that I might find on Netflix?


----------



## Gweniepooh

Sam when I was going through radiation treatments for throat cancer I lived off of banana splits and ice cream/milkshakes. Anything other than the bananas burned my throat and the ice cream would just slide down with cooling relief. Down side I gained a lot of weight which at the time my docs were thrilled because they were concerned I'd lose weight and have to have a feeding tube. Thank God I missed that experience.


thewren said:


> Heidi bought me some instant breakfast which I will mix with ice cream once I get some - I am having one now with whole milk. --- sam


----------



## sassafras123

Gwen, glad you dodged the feeding tube bullet.


----------



## Gweniepooh

How are you feeling this evening Sassafras?


----------



## Lurker 2

If anyone is interested, I've just had confirmation that I have a room for the two nights and a ride to the Lodge- it is further up Elizabeth St. So not long and I will be on my way home. Hopefully to meet up with my long absent husband.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Well it seems very quiet here so I'll go knit some more and browse the boob tube and/or netflix. TYL


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> Well it seems very quiet here so I'll go knit some more and browse the boob tube and/or netflix. TYL


Have fun!


----------



## Bonnie7591

Lurker 2 said:


> If anyone is interested, I've just had confirmation that I have a room for the two nights and a ride to the Lodge- it is further up Elizabeth St. So not long and I will be on my way home. Hopefully to meet up with my long absent husband.


That's great you got a place. Have you had news of Fale?


----------



## Bonnie7591

Gweniepooh said:


> Well it seems very quiet here so I'll go knit some more and browse the boob tube and/or netflix. TYL


Maybe I'm a little warped but I've been watching the Dexter series on Netflix.
I watched the Midwife a while ago, enjoyed it. I'm not sure bt I think the Bomb Girls is a Canadian show.
I finished my poncho last night have to get it blocked, maybe tomorrow.
Tonight I started boot cuffs, I usually don't buy patterns but did buy this one.
http://www.knitpicks.com/patterns/Aurora_Boot_Cuffs__D12754220.html

Went to the card making this afternoon, did 2 Chrstmas cards & a Birthday card & had a good visit with friends.


----------



## Lurker 2

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's great you got a place. Have you had news of Fale?


No, nothing from New Zealand, as yet.


----------



## pammie1234

Bonnie7591 said:


> Maybe I'm a little warped but I've been watching the Dexter series on Netflix.
> I watched the Midwife a while ago, enjoyed it. I'm not sure bt I think the Bomb Girls is a Canadian show.
> I finished my poncho last night have to get it blocked, maybe tomorrow.
> Tonight I started boot cuffs, I usually don't buy patterns but did buy this one.
> http://www.knitpicks.com/patterns/Aurora_Boot_Cuffs__D12754220.html
> 
> Went to the card making this afternoon, did 2 Chrstmas cards & a Birthday card & had a good visit with friends.


I like those also. I may have to buy the pattern. But first I will show them to my DD to see if she wants them. I have learned not to get her something unless she says she likes it!


----------



## iamsam

I loved dexter - but now I cannot get it - actually - I think it is over. but I would definitely watch it again. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Maybe I'm a little warped but I've been watching the Dexter series on Netflix.
> I watched the Midwife a while ago, enjoyed it. I'm not sure bt I think the Bomb Girls is a Canadian show.
> I finished my poncho last night have to get it blocked, maybe tomorrow.
> Tonight I started boot cuffs, I usually don't buy patterns but did buy this one.
> http://www.knitpicks.com/patterns/Aurora_Boot_Cuffs__D12754220.html
> 
> Went to the card making this afternoon, did 2 Chrstmas cards & a Birthday card & had a good visit with friends.


----------



## sassafras123

Gwen, thank you for asking. Feel like a hypochondriac. Starting taking my temp as cheeks flushed. Ridiculously it ranges from 98.7 to 96.6. Honest to goodness I better not watch any t.v. medical shows or i'll "get" the disease of the week! Have no patience with myself. Can't sleep and been up since 3:30 a.m.Yucky.


----------



## TNS

Darowil, I think the summary catchup of the high and lowlights of the previous week is excellent. Great idea, and thanks for doing it.


----------



## darowil

Gweniepooh said:


> Just a quick reminder (I'm guilty too so reminding myself also) that if commenting on only a snippet of a long post it helps us all if you delete what isn't vital....i.e. when thanking Sam for his wonderful recipes and that is all you can delete MOST of the post you are relying to and it keeps us from getting split at the end of the week because we have so many pages. Like I said...reminding myself too.  Love & Peace to everyone.


Actually it doesn't help avoid splitting- each page is 15 posts long no matter how long the posts if I remember rightly from counting a number a while ago. But it does make it easier to find what you are referring to and saves heaps of scrolling.
Just checked- each of the 4 full pages are 15 posts- 3 have at least one large post- Sams or a copy of it but page 4 has only small ones and is still 15 posts. Therefore we are split after 1500 posts (well actually 1485 I guess as the split occurs after page 99).


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> If anyone is interested, I've just had confirmation that I have a room for the two nights and a ride to the Lodge- it is further up Elizabeth St. So not long and I will be on my way home. Hopefully to meet up with my long absent husband.


What a relief to know that you do have somewhere for the last couple of nights.


----------



## Cashmeregma

darowil said:


> Im trying something new for a few weeks. Spoke to Sam about it before I went away. I will try doing a quick summary of the big issues that turn up during the week. Need to see how well I manage it- Ive been keeping a list this week, but sometimes forget to add things. A couple of improvements since I wrote this before heading of to bed last night which is good news.
> But so often people have missed out on some of the previous weeks news and are lost at the beginning of the next week. That I thought a summary could be helpful- and also for those who are new to the TP
> So we have *Julie*- the Hearing seems to have gone well but due to uncertainly as to where Fale will be living a decision has been postponed for 3 months. An ongoing issue of guardianship for her husband
> During the week four of us had deaths, a friend of Heathers *(Busy Worker Bee*) Mother suffered a major brain bleed; a good friend of *Carens* passed away; a cousin of *Cashmer*a has died (she has gone to the funeral so prayers for safe travel home will be welcome) and *Spiders* MIL also passed away.
> *Strawberry4u* was able to join us after a few tough months- welcome back.
> *Sam* has recovered well from having 7 teeth removed- but is not looking forward to a couple of months of soft food. And he is getting very sick of the plaster, less than 2 weeks now and it will be removed.
> *Puplovers* DH applied for a new nursing job.
> *Knsas g-mas* friend had a hip replacement done and then her femur broke a couple of days after the original surgery. After surgery for the femur yesterday she was very confused and appeared to have heart problems as well. Seems more settled other than a fast heart beat now.
> *Caren* is away for the weekend- at Punkin Chunkin (or whatever it is called). They have a catapult type machine that is going to try to throw a pumpkin a long distance, competing with others. She is looking forward to this years as they are taking the young kids as well.
> And the daughter of a friend of *Kate*s who is about 20 weeks pregnant had an ultrasound that showed a possible problem with the baby-heart OK but will be checking out kidneys in about 6 weeks.
> *Sassafrass* -colitis playing up, responding well


Thank you so much. Really appreciated that. Makes it possible for those who only visit once in a while to keep up and for those of us who are away, nice to catch up.


----------



## darowil

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you so much. Really appreciated that. Makes it possible for those who only visit once in a while to keep up and for those of us who are away, nice to catch up.


And welcome back- how did things go for you. Did you buy the gift you were thinking of getting?


----------



## Cashmeregma

Found out some nice things about my cousin that I didn't know. This article sums it up:
http://www.torontosun.com/2014/10/13/paramedic-was-a-true-life-saver?token=4e51492c14fb2001989586b750c5aac2&utm_source=addThis&utm_medium=addthis_button_more&utm_campaign=Paramedic%20was%20a%20true%20life-saver%20%7C%20Toronto%20&%20GTA%20%7C%20News%20%7C%20Toronto%20Sun

I knew his team had participated in competitions as when the US and Canada competed his team came in 2nd, but had no idea that he was the person who innovated much of what they do and trained the people. I only knew his big smile and handshake and could tell how much he missed me and enjoyed seeing me. I saw him last, 2 yrs. ago at our one uncle's funeral. They had the Honor Guard there with a kilt and bagpipe player and they ushered the casket in and then ushered it out and a ceremony putting it in the hearse. Quite emotional. The funeral home was filled with paramedics that my cousin had trained and worked with and even the current and retired Commissioners. I had no idea how respected and loved he was. So glad I went. Our uncle, a minister, held the service and is son, also a minister and Dean's cousin, officiated the burial, which was about 1-2 hrs. away. It was a family reunion and although there were tears during the service, there was laughter and I must say, the time following a funeral for us is usually not sad, and I'm glad as my cousin wouldn't want it that way.

Had been 5 days since I saw DH as our paths were crossing as he returned from Julliard to the school as I was already on my way to Canada. So nice to be home. I went to Niagara on the Lake on my way home and got a Christmas present for my DIL from the Irish Shop there since I didn't get her sweater knit. I think it was a good price considering their prices are high, but the sweater cost less than the yarn I bought to knit the sweater, that I am determined someday to do. At the back of the shop is an Irish Tea Cafe and I had brunch there.

Had some of the best fish and chips at a Scottish restaurant in Burlington named the Thistle. The halibut was what I had and the best I have ever had. They had haggis on the menu but I was not tempted to try that. Mashed peas, or were they called mushed? Not fancy but great.

Hope I can get back to sleep now. Think it is unsettling to have now lost 3 cousins and to know my days with my aunts and uncles are numbered as they near their 90's or my one aunt, who is like a mother, nears her 100's. I know how lucky I am to have and her so long. She still looks in her 60's and loves to be told that too.


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> What a relief to know that you do have somewhere for the last couple of nights.


I have been so very fortunate, in all the help I have been given!


----------



## Cashmeregma

darowil said:


> And welcome back- how did things go for you. Did you buy the gift you were thinking of getting?


Yes, and I didn't have any trouble coming back at all. When she asked I just told her I bought a Christmas present and the value and she passed me through. YAY!! Wish I had thought to ask her how much is allowed, but totally forgot. I'm sure the store would have known too but never thought to ask. :roll:

Had a number for the border to ask questions but it must have been off the hook.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Bonnie7591 said:


> Maybe I'm a little warped but I've been watching the Dexter series on Netflix.
> I watched the Midwife a while ago, enjoyed it. I'm not sure bt I think the Bomb Girls is a Canadian show.
> I finished my poncho last night have to get it blocked, maybe tomorrow.
> Tonight I started boot cuffs, I usually don't buy patterns but did buy this one.
> http://www.knitpicks.com/patterns/Aurora_Boot_Cuffs__D12754220.html
> 
> Went to the card making this afternoon, did 2 Chrstmas cards & a Birthday card & had a good visit with friends.


Lovely pattern. Can't wait to see the poncho.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Julie, not caught up but glad to see that you have a place to stay!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2

That is good Daralene! As I had hoped mostly positives!


----------



## TNS

Lurker 2 said:


> And saves developing a repetitive stress injury on your scrolling finger!


 :thumbup:

Lovely cloud patterns at sunrise today, but now the rain clouds are gathering so we are in for a wet morning (day?)


----------



## Cashmeregma

sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, thank you for asking. Feel like a hypochondriac. Starting taking my temp as cheeks flushed. Ridiculously it ranges from 98.7 to 96.6. Honest to goodness I better not watch any t.v. medical shows or i'll "get" the disease of the week! Have no patience with myself. Can't sleep and been up since 3:30 a.m.Yucky.


So sorry you are not feeling well. Hope you were able to get some sleep. That helps. Tonight is my night awake but I feel ok.


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> Julie, not caught up but glad to see that you have a place to stay!!!!


My guess is you may go to my postings?


----------



## Lurker 2

TNS said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> Lovely cloud patterns at sunrise today, but now the rain clouds are gathering so we are in for a wet morning (day?)


At the angle I have my monitor, on my knee, these are seriously spectacular images. Thanks ,Lin!


----------



## TNS

Lurker 2 said:


> If anyone is interested, I've just had confirmation that I have a room for the two nights and a ride to the Lodge- it is further up Elizabeth St. So not long and I will be on my way home. Hopefully to meet up with my long absent husband.


Of course we are interested!! Here's hoping you have a comfortable journey and get to see Fale. Hugs.


----------



## Cashmeregma

TNS said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> Lovely cloud patterns at sunrise today, but now the rain clouds are gathering so we are in for a wet morning (day?)


Great photos.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> My guess is you may go to my postings?


That would be a good idea. Shorten the search time for sure. :wink:


----------



## Lurker 2

TNS said:


> Of course we are interested!! Here's hoping you have a comfortable journey and get to see Fale. Hugs.


My reaction was a large sigh- who knows with our Lupe?
Thanks for the travelling wishes- tomorrow will be Meeting and settling in to the new 'digs' . And I will attempt to contact Vivien again- she also has been away in NZ (working), due back tomorrow evening. The plan is we may meet up for lunch.


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> That would be a good idea. Shorten the search time for sure. :wink:


I do hope you manage to get some sleep at some point!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> I do hope you manage to get some sleep at some point!


I see they are shutting the forum down in 5 min. for 15 min., so that should help. Julie, you sure are getting a lot of knitting done. Marvelous. I see where you had a day with less hip pain. That is wonderful to hear. :wink:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> My reaction was a large sigh- who knows with our Lupe?
> Thanks for the travelling wishes- tomorrow will be Meeting and settling in to the new 'digs' . And I will attempt to contact Vivien again- she also has been away in NZ (working), due back tomorrow evening. The plan is we may meet up for lunch.


Shame you had to move after being all settled in for so long, however, great that you have a place to move to. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Rookie, you sure have had a time with that endodontist. Hope you won't be in too much pain but you have been in pain since before the KAP. Hope this gets you out of it.

Sassafras, so sorry you have been having problems again. I will try and look at your posts to find out more. Big Hugs.


----------



## Bulldog

SAM, The recipes are wonderful. I am definitely trying the Southwestern Chicken. Seems we eat a lot of chicken, hamburger, minute steaks, occacionally pork chops, occasionally ribs, & roast. I am so glad Hiedi and Gary are taking time for each other. It is so important in any relationship
JOY, I am so sorry you are not feeling well. I am on B12 shots once a month but will look for hay fever tabs. Thank you for the info., 
DARALENE, So glad you made it home safely. Rest now. Funerals have a way of draining us.
JUNE, your pictures were wonderful as always. I so enjoy them. I loved the swan.
JULIE, So glad all your plans for returning home have been worked out.. Traveling mercies for you.,
MELODY, Enjoy your day off, sweetie.
MARGARET, What a thoughtful and brilliant idea. There are times life gets in the way and we cant keep up so this will be a blessing to us all.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sam, hope your soft food pleases you and thank you so much for your recipes. Several intriguing ones that I really want to try. Need to go back and print some out. Thinking of the pumpkin and squash ones right now.

Hope Heidi and Gary have a lovely anniversary. Just being away together alone will be quite a treat. 

What is happening with the water in Toledo. Is it ok now???


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> I see they are shutting the forum down in 5 min. for 15 min., so that should help. Julie, you sure are getting a lot of knitting done. Marvelous. I see where you had a day with less hip pain. That is wonderful to hear. :wink:


Looks like you did get to sleep- I sure hope so!


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> Shame you had to move after being all settled in for so long, however, great that you have a place to move to. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


People have been so kind!


----------



## Lurker 2

Bulldog said:


> ...
> JOY, I am so sorry you are not feeling well...
> DARALENE, So glad you made it home safely. Rest now. Funerals have a way of draining us.
> ...
> JULIE, So glad all your plans for returning home have been worked out.. Traveling mercies for you.,
> MELODY, Enjoy your day off, sweetie.
> ...


Seconding the above thoughts.

And thank you for your good wishes!


----------



## darowil

TNS said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> Lovely cloud patterns at sunrise today, but now the rain clouds are gathering so we are in for a wet morning (day?)


What a stunning sunrise


----------



## nicho

Hello everyone from Denise in Sydney. It has been a couple of weeks since I have joined in, but I have popped in occasionally to skim read. Just have not had the time to comment. Thanks Margaret for the summary. It is a great idea for people like me who get way behind and miss a lot by skim reading. Thanks again, hope you manage to keep it up.
I have spoken to Julie a few times, so have been kept informed of the Tribunal outcome and what she has been up to. Glad you have accommodation organised for the last few nights Julie. Hope you got to see some of Sydney's sights today.
While I was tidying up today, I came across the yarn I bought at the down under KAP. Have not found anywhere to stash it yet! But thought you might like to see the photos. Healing wishes to all who need them and hugs all round. Take good care and happy knitting!
Denise


----------



## nicho

Don't remember posting the pic of the goodie bag from the KAP. What a lovely surprise. Thanks to those who contributed to make the weekend even more special.


----------



## sassafras123

Darlene, what a lovely article on your cousin. I'm glad you got your present. I hope this finds you sleeping and you get some time with your DH this week. Hugs.
I still can't sleep but as has been said, I'm retired, so can play catchup tomorrow.
Julie, glad you have new accommodations.
Rookie, hope you are pain free soon.


----------



## Normaedern

Darowil, your news summary is great :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern

Lovely recipes, Sam. Thank you for a wonderful start :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern

Lovely recipes, Sam. Thank you for a wonderful start :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern

jknappva said:


> Some pictures from my sister's Random 5 Friday blog!
> Junek


Those are lovely photos. The petunias look grand even this late in the season.


----------



## Normaedern

Lurker 2 said:


> If anyone is interested, I've just had confirmation that I have a room for the two nights and a ride to the Lodge- it is further up Elizabeth St. So not long and I will be on my way home. Hopefully to meet up with my long absent husband.


That is great news! A place to rest your weary head and any other bits!!


----------



## Normaedern

TNS said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> Lovely cloud patterns at sunrise today, but now the rain clouds are gathering so we are in for a wet morning (day?)


More lovely photos. I do like a good sunrise.


----------



## Normaedern

nicho, those goodies look so much fun. Thank you for sharing


----------



## KateB

Jheines - I for one don't need to see a spreadsheet of the squares, but it would be nice to see some more pictures of the afghans...hint, hint to those who have them! :lol:


----------



## KateB

Lurker 2 said:


> If anyone is interested, I've just had confirmation that I have a room for the two nights and a ride to the Lodge- it is further up Elizabeth St. So not long and I will be on my way home. Hopefully to meet up with my long absent husband.


Good news Julie....and of course we're interested! :roll: :lol:


----------



## busyworkerbee

Hi all.

Interesting recipes there Sam. 

I am, as usual, busy, busy, busy. Today, I spent selling raffle tickets for RSL Christmas raffle. Had fun watching the kiddy photographers over the way taking all their pics.

New job not yet started as sister is waiting for more stock to arrive before opening this store. I will enjoy working there, as I can be creative with stock and displays. 

Best part is 2 nights freedom from the seniors (sometimes DM gets a little demanding on my time - gets jealous of me doing for others and not her) on a holiday island. I am not complaining, okay maybe a little, but sometime DM gets very bitter and nasty and I do not want to be around her when she is like that.

The cat that we adopted (told real estate she is a foster until kittens old enough to go to new homes)is a lovely loving rag doll cat, who is near delivery and gets very uncomfortable. Only wish we could tell how long she has to go without expense of vet. Afraid I only like going near vets when necessary.

Tomorrow is market day. Some weeks are better than others and DM is starting to come on board with spending more time at market. She want 1/3 of the money from this, but not spend the time there helping. DM is not happy I won't share when she doesn't come down to market. I think that is only fair as I am the one who sets up and usually the only one to pull down. A positive is, after discussion with DSF, roof of portable pergola is staying on framework from now on.

We have added crochet top fridge towels to our stock. Will be keeping track of which ones sell so DM gets 3 of 5 dollars for each one she has made and 1 out of 5 dollars for each one I make from her supplies.

Gradually changing over to handmade stock as excess shop stock depletes. Also have pulled all winter gear and only putting out summer gear (which includes summer weight scarves) and more hand crafted stuff. 1 item I find is selling is my coffee candles. I have 6 ready, not sure they will go as color not fully right. May have to remelt and add more brown as still slightly murky grey. 

I haven't told the seniors, but if this shop works out, I will be moving over to the island permanently. Have been checking the rentals and some I can afford.

Will try and keep up with all the news.

Hugs and energy to all. Hope everyone is well and safe. 

Julie, take care with your remaining trip and flight home.

Comfort and angel hugs to any who have had a loss, whether friend, family or pet.


----------



## KateB

Gweniepooh said:


> Well it seems very quiet here so I'll go knit some more and browse the boob tube and/or netflix. TYL


Another language thing here....this is what we mean by a boob tube!


----------



## angelam

Good morning all. Thanks to Sam for a great opening as always, lots of yummy recipes to trawl through. I hope your ice cream diet doesn't become too boring Sam, maybe after a while when the gums are healed a bit, something like chilli or any ground meat recipe might provide a change of taste. Congratulations to Gary and Heidi on their anniversary. I hope they have a good weekend away.
Thanks to Darowil for the synopsis. I think it's a marvellous idea. Thank you for giving up your time to do it.
Ohio Joy - I for one would love to see the spreadsheet on the Afghans, but only if it doesn't take up too much of Rookie's time. Rookie - you're a star for taking it on.
Cashmeregma - that was a lovely newspaper article about your cousin. He was a good man. I remember Niagara on the Lake, such a pretty little town, pleased you got your gift. Glad you're safely home after all your driving.
TNS, beautiful cloud pictures. It's very dull and overcast here at the moment. Not particularly cold but no sign of the sun. But at least we are still having above average temps, I have a feeling there may be something horrid around the corner!
Nicho I love the pictures of your haul from Golbourn. Bet that Alpaca yarn is soooo soft. The colours on the hand dyed yarn are beautiful - just my colours. 
Well I'm off to try and do something productive today. Have to go to the supermarket first or I'll starve to death. Then, if the weather stays dry, I intend to get out in the garden and plant some spring flowers and bulbs. I also need to block my jacket which I have finished knitting at long last. My least favourite part of the whole process! Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## KateB

Cashmeregma said:


> Had some of the best fish and chips at a Scottish restaurant in Burlington named the Thistle. The halibut was what I had and the best I have ever had. They had haggis on the menu but I was not tempted to try that. Mashed peas, or were they called mushed? Not fancy but great.


Mushy peas are usually served with vinegar, very tasty. I'm glad your cousin's funeral went off ok.


----------



## KateB

nicho said:


> Hello everyone from Denise in Sydney. It has been a couple of weeks since I have joined in, but I have popped in occasionally to skim read. Just have not had the time to comment. Thanks Margaret for the summary. It is a great idea for people like me who get way behind and miss a lot by skim reading. Thanks again, hope you manage to keep it up.
> I have spoken to Julie a few times, so have been kept informed of the Tribunal outcome and what she has been up to. Glad you have accommodation organised for the last few nights Julie. Hope you got to see some of Sydney's sights today.
> While I was tidying up today, I came across the yarn I bought at the down under KAP. Have not found anywhere to stash it yet! But thought you might like to see the photos. Healing wishes to all who need them and hugs all round. Take good care and happy knitting!
> Denise


Great colours in your yarn and I love those buttons!


----------



## darowil

sassafras123 said:


> I still can't sleep but as has been said, I'm retired, so can play catchup tomorrow.


That could well be the cost of feeling well again! Prednisilone(sp) often does this!


----------



## darowil

KateB said:


> Another language thing here....this is what we mean by a boob tube!


I almost made some comment as well like why she was staring at boob tubes!


----------



## KateB

Thought this sounded good.....

Baked Potato Casserole
(makes 16 servings)

Ingredients

8 medium-size potatoes, peeled and chopped into 1-inch chunks
1 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon pepper
2 cups shredded cheddar cheese (divided)
6 slices of bacon, cooked and chopped
1 small onion, chopped
1/2 cup sour cream
Green onions or parsley for garnish
Directions

Preheat the oven to 350 degrees F.
Put the chopped potatoes into a large saucepan and cover with water. Bring to a boil and cook them over medium-high heat for about 15-20 minutes, or until they are tender. Then, drain the potatoes. (You could also bake the potatoes in the oven and then cut them into chunks.)
Put the potatoes back in the saucepan and toss with the bacon.
In a separate bowl, mix the salt, pepper, 1 1/2 cups of cheese, sour cream, and onion. Then, add this mixture to the saucepan with the potatoes and toss thoroughly.
Grease a 2.5- to 3-quart casserole dish with cooking spray, and then spoon the mixture into the dish.
Bake for 20 to 25 minutes, then top the dish with the remaining cheese and garnish and let it bake for another 3-5 minutes, or until the cheese has melted.
Enjoy!
(Recipe adapted from Very Best Baking)


----------



## darowil

nicho said:


> Hello everyone from Denise in Sydney. It has been a couple of weeks since I have joined in, but I have popped in occasionally to skim read. Just have not had the time to comment. Thanks Margaret for the summary. It is a great idea for people like me who get way behind and miss a lot by skim reading. Thanks again, hope you manage to keep it up.
> I have spoken to Julie a few times, so have been kept informed of the Tribunal outcome and what she has been up to. Glad you have accommodation organised for the last few nights Julie. Hope you got to see some of Sydney's sights today.
> While I was tidying up today, I came across the yarn I bought at the down under KAP. Have not found anywhere to stash it yet! But thought you might like to see the photos. Healing wishes to all who need them and hugs all round. Take good care and happy knitting!
> Denise


They really are lvoely aren't why. I am currently working on the remeneant I got from Bendigo- haven't worked any of the other yarns yet.
Showed photos today of my Wangaretta haul to a couple of hte Adelaide KPers- they fancy a road trip next year visiting Bendigo, Wa. One of them loves flowers- goes on garden tours in the UK and Europe so she would love to go to Floriade. So maybe same time next year?
And I've justtransferred my photos from the camera onto my computer so here come more photos from my trip- all from before the KAP. Includes some photos so no need to ask what Floriade is. A flaoer festival in Canberra held at his time each year (well I think its every year!). These are from the same area as the Platypuses so even when I didn't see a platypus I saw plenty of pretty birds (and noisy, the cockatoos in particular squawk loudly).


----------



## Lurker 2

nicho said:


> Hello everyone from Denise in Sydney. It has been a couple of weeks since I have joined in, but I have popped in occasionally to skim read. Just have not had the time to comment. Thanks Margaret for the summary. It is a great idea for people like me who get way behind and miss a lot by skim reading. Thanks again, hope you manage to keep it up.
> I have spoken to Julie a few times, so have been kept informed of the Tribunal outcome and what she has been up to. Glad you have accommodation organised for the last few nights Julie. Hope you got to see some of Sydney's sights today.
> While I was tidying up today, I came across the yarn I bought at the down under KAP. Have not found anywhere to stash it yet! But thought you might like to see the photos. Healing wishes to all who need them and hugs all round. Take good care and happy knitting!
> Denise


That is odd! I have titles and no photos of the first posting, But I can see the photo in the second!

Edit: much later- the photos were just VERY slow to post.


----------



## angelam

darowil said:


> They really are lvoely aren't why. I am currently working on the remeneant I got from Bendigo- haven't worked any of the other yarns yet.
> Showed photos today of my Wangaretta haul to a couple of hte Adelaide KPers- they fancy a road trip next year visiting Bendigo, Wa. One of them loves flowers- goes on garden tours in the UK and Europe so she would love to go to Floriade. So maybe same time next year?
> And I've justtransferred my photos from the camera onto my computer so here come more photos from my trip- all from before the KAP. Includes some photos so no need to ask what Floriade is. A flaoer festival in Canberra held at his time each year (well I think its every year!). These are from the same area as the Platypuses so even when I didn't see a platypus I saw plenty of pretty birds (and noisy, the cockatoos in particular squawk loudly).


Beautiful birds whatever they are called!
Oops! Pictures of Floriade came up after I'd posted. Spectacular flower display.


----------



## Lurker 2

sassafras123 said:


> Darlene, what a lovely article on your cousin. I'm glad you got your present. I hope this finds you sleeping and you get some time with your DH this week. Hugs.
> I still can't sleep but as has been said, I'm retired, so can play catchup tomorrow.
> Julie, glad you have new accommodations.
> Rookie, hope you are pain free soon.


I know all about the 'I can't sleep'! Catch up is a constant thing for me- amazing what 20 -30 minutes resting can achieve!
I am glad the recent health scare was not some horrible new issue- sorry about it being a horrible old issue- hoping things are settling down!
I am glad I have somewhere to stay, too. My elderly Friend has been beyond generous and kind to me- as well as escorting me to the Tribunal, helping me out with this as well.
I got out to an ATM so have enough cash to get to the airport. Hopefully will connect with Vivien tomorrow evening, when she gets back from NZ.


----------



## darowil

angelam said:


> Beautiful birds whatever they are called!
> Oops! Pictures of Floriade came up after I'd posted. Spectacular flower display.


Still coming as well


----------



## sugarsugar

Hi everyone, just marking my place at the tea table.  I have actually caught up on last week, but didnt have time to post much. 

Now to start at the start of this one.....


----------



## Lurker 2

Normaedern said:


> That is great news! A place to rest your weary head and any other bits!!


I will have to negotiate about 8 steps, they assured David that they had a hand rail- so that ought to be OK. the really neat thing is that it is only just up the road, so I know my way around the local shops, and it is only fractionally further to walk to Central Station on Monday.


----------



## sassafras123

Well I'm still up. Tried laying in dark for an hour, did rest, didn't sleep.
Julie, glad your accommodations are close.


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> Good news Julie....and of course we're interested! :roll: :lol:


It is a big relief- and it was a good thing I did not go out for long-because organising it took several emails through the day. I won't get much sightseeing in tomorrow- but there is always Monday!
I have to check out by 10 a.m., Tuesday so I will just go straight to the Airport - the flight is due out about 12 -30 local time. But because I am going East it will be around 5-30 p.m., NZ time by arrival.
The Ligaliga family knows to expect me!


----------



## Normaedern

*darowil* Those are wonderful photos. The birds look so exotic and the flower displays are so pretty.


----------



## Normaedern

Lurker 2 said:


> I will have to negotiate about 8 steps, they assured David that they had a hand rail- so that ought to be OK. the really neat thing is that it is only just up the road, so I know my way around the local shops, and it is only fractionally further to walk to Central Station on Monday.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## darowil

Normaedern said:


> *darowil* Those are wonderful photos. The birds look so exotic and the flower displays are so pretty.


And yet for us these type of birds are not unusual- we have anumber of lorikeets. So while they are beautiful they are not exotic to us. And the lovley looking sulpahr crested are unpopular they are so noisy and they are very destructive


----------



## Lurker 2

I haven't told the seniors, but if this shop works out, I will be moving over to the island permanently. Have been checking the rentals and some I can afford.

Will try and keep up with all the news.

Hugs and energy to all. Hope everyone is well and safe. 

Julie, take care with your remaining trip and flight home.

All of which sounds positive, Heather!
Be good if you do end up on the island!
I will try to be sensible! Have been looking at NZ weather- it still seems rather wet and wintery!


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> Another language thing here....this is what we mean by a boob tube!


Us too! I had been biting my tongue on that one!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> Thought this sounded good.....
> 
> Baked Potato Casserole
> (makes 16 servings)
> 
> Ingredients
> 
> 8 medium-size potatoes, peeled and chopped into 1-inch chunks
> 1 teaspoon salt
> 1/2 teaspoon pepper
> 2 cups shredded cheddar cheese (divided)
> 6 slices of bacon, cooked and chopped
> 1 small onion, chopped
> 1/2 cup sour cream
> Green onions or parsley for garnish
> Directions
> 
> Preheat the oven to 350 degrees F.
> Put the chopped potatoes into a large saucepan and cover with water. Bring to a boil and cook them over medium-high heat for about 15-20 minutes, or until they are tender. Then, drain the potatoes. (You could also bake the potatoes in the oven and then cut them into chunks.)
> Put the potatoes back in the saucepan and toss with the bacon.
> In a separate bowl, mix the salt, pepper, 1 1/2 cups of cheese, sour cream, and onion. Then, add this mixture to the saucepan with the potatoes and toss thoroughly.
> Grease a 2.5- to 3-quart casserole dish with cooking spray, and then spoon the mixture into the dish.
> Bake for 20 to 25 minutes, then top the dish with the remaining cheese and garnish and let it bake for another 3-5 minutes, or until the cheese has melted.
> Enjoy!
> (Recipe adapted from Very Best Baking)


Good one Kate! Think I am a starter for this!


----------



## jheiens

Thanks, Gwen, for the info re Caren's having made the dishcloths. I'll send her PM to make certain she hears it from me.

Ohio Joy


----------



## nittergma

I agree.


Lurker 2 said:


> Hi Margaret!- your synopsis is a really good idea- well done!


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> Good one Kate! Think I am a starter for this!


Thought I had seen all the posts but not seen this one! Looking back I see it was straight before my photos- probably went through at the same time and I missed it.


----------



## Lurker 2

sassafras123 said:


> Well I'm still up. Tried laying in dark for an hour, did rest, didn't sleep.
> Julie, glad your accommodations are close.


I am sitting up waiting till it is time to take the pain meds- Pointless trying to sleep only to have the alarm wake me!
Sorry you could not sleep hope you are rested well!
I am glad- particularly for walking down to the station on Monday- by which time I think the good weather will have returned (I hope)


----------



## jknappva

Cashmeregma said:


> Found out some nice things about my cousin that I didn't know. This article sums it up:
> http://www.torontosun.com/2014/10/13/paramedic-was-a-true-life-saver?token=4e51492c14fb2001989586b750c5aac2&utm_source=addThis&utm_medium=addthis_button_more&utm_campaign=Paramedic%20was%20a%20true%20life-saver%20%7C%20Toronto%20&%20GTA%20%7C%20News%20%7C%20Toronto%20Sun
> 
> I knew his team had participated in competitions as when the US and Canada competed his team came in 2nd, but had no idea that he was the person who innovated much of what they do and trained the people. I only knew his big smile and handshake and could tell how much he missed me and enjoyed seeing me. I saw him last, 2 yrs. ago at our one uncle's funeral. They had the Honor Guard there with a kilt and bagpipe player and they ushered the casket in and then ushered it out and a ceremony putting it in the hearse. Quite emotional. The funeral home was filled with paramedics that my cousin had trained and worked with and even the current and retired Commissioners. I had no idea how respected and loved he was. So glad I went. Our uncle, a minister, held the service and is son, also a minister and Dean's cousin, officiated the burial, which was about 1-2 hrs. away. It was a family reunion and although there were tears during the service, there was laughter and I must say, the time following a funeral for us is usually not sad, and I'm glad as my cousin wouldn't want it that way.
> 
> Had been 5 days since I saw DH as our paths were crossing as he returned from Julliard to the school as I was already on my way to Canada. So nice to be home. I went to Niagara on the Lake on my way home and got a Christmas present for my DIL from the Irish Shop there since I didn't get her sweater knit. I think it was a good price considering their prices are high, but the sweater cost less than the yarn I bought to knit the sweater, that I am determined someday to do. At the back of the shop is an Irish Tea Cafe and I had brunch there.
> 
> Had some of the best fish and chips at a Scottish restaurant in Burlington named the Thistle. The halibut was what I had and the best I have ever had. They had haggis on the menu but I was not tempted to try that. Mashed peas, or were they called mushed? Not fancy but great.
> 
> Hope I can get back to sleep now. Think it is unsettling to have now lost 3 cousins and to know my days with my aunts and uncles are numbered as they near their 90's or my one aunt, who is like a mother, nears her 100's. I know how lucky I am to have and her so long. She still looks in her 60's and loves to be told that too.


Your cousin is to be admired. He made his time on earth special to so many people. I know he will be missed by 
many.
I'm so glad you have such wonderful memories to keep him alive in your heart.
Enjoy your reunion with your DH and enjoy being at home!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

TNS said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> Lovely cloud patterns at sunrise today, but now the rain clouds are gathering so we are in for a wet morning (day?)


Beautiful skies. Thank you for sharing that lovely sight.
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> Thought I had seen all the posts but not seen this one! Looking back I see it was straight before my photos- probably went through at the same time and I missed it.


It happens!


----------



## darowil

Thanks everyone for the positive comments on my summaries-I will keep them going, at least until I go to NZ (and then when I return if they have worked for the first few weeks).
And now I think I might head of to bed as it is 1030. See you all tomorrow sometime.


----------



## jknappva

KateB said:


> Another language thing here....this is what we mean by a boob tube!


Would have never connected "boob tube" with clothing.. I've only heard it referring to tv...and there are more and more idiotic programs this coming season!!
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2

Margaret! Great to see Floriade even if second hand! I would never have survived the heat and the crowds that day- it was bad enough in the breeze at the old Bus Depot Market, while you and Denise went on round. Also good to see the pics of the buttons etc., I was very worried that day that I was spending money I had not budgeted for.
Have finally heard back from the Alpaca Shop about my scuffs- the Merino pelts had taken an extra two weeks to arrive They have promised to get on to the order soon as!


----------



## RookieRetiree

June...I've seen it referred to the type of clothing that was in the photo also, but since it's gotten cold here, I didn't even think about the connection--plus, I think those have thankfully disappeared from most bodies around here. Boob (as in daft in the head) tube definitely describes some of the recent TV programming.



jknappva said:


> Would have never connected "boob tube" with clothing.. I've only heard it referring to tv...and there are more and more idiotic programs this coming season!!
> Junek


----------



## jknappva

darowil said:


> They really are lvoely aren't why. I am currently working on the remeneant I got from Bendigo- haven't worked any of the other yarns yet.
> Showed photos today of my Wangaretta haul to a couple of hte Adelaide KPers- they fancy a road trip next year visiting Bendigo, Wa. One of them loves flowers- goes on garden tours in the UK and Europe so she would love to go to Floriade. So maybe same time next year?
> And I've justtransferred my photos from the camera onto my computer so here come more photos from my trip- all from before the KAP. Includes some photos so no need to ask what Floriade is. A flaoer festival in Canberra held at his time each year (well I think its every year!). These are from the same area as the Platypuses so even when I didn't see a platypus I saw plenty of pretty birds (and noisy, the cockatoos in particular squawk loudly).


The pictures are spectacular!! Thank you so much for sharing. The tropical birds are all so colorful!
Junek


----------



## Normaedern

Lurker 2 said:


> Us too! I had been biting my tongue on that one!!!!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: ..and me!


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> Thanks everyone for the positive comments on my summaries-I will keep them going, at least until I go to NZ (and then when I return if they have worked for the first few weeks).
> And now I think I might head of to bed as it is 1030. See you all tomorrow sometime.


Perhaps I could fill in while you are over our way!

Are you going to drop by my part of the world- Maybe even a meal?


----------



## Lurker 2

Lurker 2 wrote:
Us too! I had been biting my tongue on that one!!!!!

..and me![quote, Normaedern]

:XD: :XD: :wink:


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Gweniepooh said:


> I have become hooked on some of the British TV shows available on Netflix. My favorites,which I've exhausted all episodes, have been Downton Abbey (of course), The Bomb Girls, and The Midwives. Can anyone recommend anything else along these lines that I might find on Netflix?


I don't know if it is "along these lines" but Connie has watched 2 of the three you listed and she loves Doc Martin (or something similar). It is more of a comedy about a doctor in small-town Britain.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Lurker 2 said:


> If anyone is interested, I've just had confirmation that I have a room for the two nights and a ride to the Lodge- it is further up Elizabeth St. So not long and I will be on my way home. Hopefully to meet up with my long absent husband.


So glad you got the lodging-- now hope your luck holds and you get to see Fale.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, thank you for asking. Feel like a hypochondriac. Starting taking my temp as cheeks flushed. Ridiculously it ranges from 98.7 to 96.6. Honest to goodness I better not watch any t.v. medical shows or i'll "get" the disease of the week! Have no patience with myself. Can't sleep and been up since 3:30 a.m.Yucky.


Oh, dear, thought you were doing so well. Did you maybe over-do? Get better fast.


----------



## Lurker 2

Kansas g-ma said:


> So glad you got the lodging-- now hope your luck holds and you get to see Fale.


Me too!


----------



## Kansas g-ma

TNS said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> Lovely cloud patterns at sunrise today, but now the rain clouds are gathering so we are in for a wet morning (day?)


How lovely-- hope the rain doesn't interfere with plans. We could use more rain, several days of it, slow and drizzly.


----------



## Kathleendoris

Phew! I have just caught up with this TP, so now I am going to backtrack and look through the last 24 hours or so of the previous one. Then, time to do some knitting! 

Thank you for the summary, Margaret. Are you volunteering to do this every week? If not, maybe we should get a rota going. I tend to fall behind, then try to catch up by reading backwards, but I often miss important developments. Having a summary of key happenings is certainly useful.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Busy Worker Bee:

Well, I had that almost shortened down to what I wanted to comment on, had a phone call, came back and hit wrong button! Your fridge towels should sell well. We have 2 gals making them for Crafty Seniors, one like yours and one who uses the whole towel and a potholder as the top.

What is a coffee candle?

There was more, can't remember.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

KateB said:


> Thought this sounded good.....
> 
> Baked Potato Casserole
> (makes 16 servings) quote]
> 
> Now that sounds good and should be easy to cut down to a size I can use. TYSM for posting.


----------



## KateB

Fabulous photos Darowil!


----------



## KateB

Lurker 2 said:


> Good one Kate! Think I am a starter for this!


I thought it looked tasty and they said you could basically put in anything you would normally put on your baked potato.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

darowil said:


> One of them loves flowers- goes on garden tours in the UK and Europe so she would love to go to Floriade. So maybe same time next year?.


Loved the pix-- no wonder the friend wants to go next year! One of my friends/former teacher has been to some big shows in Europe and brings his pix back on a tablet and has them clicking through so we can see. Lovely.


----------



## Patches39

thewren said:


> calling all you cat lovers. --- sam
> 
> http://beauty.about.com/od/fragrance/r/catlitter.htm?utm_source=cn_nl&utm_medium=email&utm_term=About%20Today%20Channel%20Newsletter&utm_campaign=todaysl&utm_content=20141017


 :shock: don't think so.


----------



## KateB

(Re boob tubes)

Lurker 2 wrote:
Us too! I had been biting my tongue on that one!!!!!

..and me![quote, Normaedern]

Whereas I couldn't keep my big mouth shut.....now where have I heard that before?.... :lol:


----------



## patocenizo

Good morning Sam! Congratulations to Heidi and Gary, and here is wishing them more, many more years of wedded bliss!! Oh my goodness, those recipes are mouth watering, love all the pumpkin goodies as well. DH and I have joined a group from the local university U.C.I. and we are doing a walking architectural tour of downtown Los Angeles that begins by meeting inside the ( Irvine) local train station at 8:30 am and returns from the Central station at 4:40 pm so we should be home tired and hungry at about 6:30 so you can imagine that all those wonderful recipes would be devoured asap!!! Thanks again for hosting this weeks Tea Party and so glad to have you back.


----------



## KateB

thewren said:


> calling all you cat lovers. --- sam
> 
> http://beauty.about.com/od/fragrance/r/catlitter.htm?utm_source=cn_nl&utm_medium=email&utm_term=About%20Today%20Channel%20Newsletter&utm_campaign=todaysl&utm_content=20141017


Eeew! :shock:


----------



## Patches39

Poledra65 said:


> Happy anniversary to Heidi and Gary!!
> Hope they have a great time.


Me too


----------



## Pup lover

Hi all, things have been very busy around here. DH is still looking for a job, no bites so far. I have been having some tests done have two cysts on my left kidney and two cysts on my right ovary. Have to have more tests for right ovary in about 6 to 8 weeks to see whats happening then will re-evaluate. Kidney watch and meet with a specialist at some point. Trying not to miss any more work than I absolutely have to. Have not been able to keep up at all with you all here. You are all in my thoughts daily. Got my rings back wore them 12 hours and the stone fell out again! Found it this time, of course I find it on their dime, not mine. Took it back and complained to the manager. Very apologetic and will call me as soon as it is done. She was also going to talk to the manager of the place that does their repair work. Kays Jewlers, have always been happy with them, till now. Need to get some housework done, of course.... Then knitting and watching a movie.

Somebody please pm me or email if there is something I should really know about

Love you all
prayers and hugs


----------



## Gweniepooh

Thanks Bonnie I'll check it out. Last night I started watching Monarch of the Glenn. So far enjoying it though not historical theme it is set in Scotland and has caught my interest.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Maybe I'm a little warped but I've been watching the Dexter series on Netflix.
> I watched the Midwife a while ago, enjoyed it. I'm not sure bt I think the Bomb Girls is a Canadian show.
> I finished my poncho last night have to get it blocked, maybe tomorrow.
> Tonight I started boot cuffs, I usually don't buy patterns but did buy this one.
> http://www.knitpicks.com/patterns/Aurora_Boot_Cuffs__D12754220.html
> 
> Went to the card making this afternoon, did 2 Chrstmas cards & a Birthday card & had a good visit with friends.


----------



## Gweniepooh

No, you are not a hypochondriac. Just health conscience which is good. My one DD's temp always registers low and over time we adjusted to knowing when to be concerned. My other DD always runs a temp of 99 during allergy season for her. It used to drive me nts when the school would call saying she had to go home because she had a temp of 99. It took forever to convince them she wasn't sick.


sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, thank you for asking. Feel like a hypochondriac. Starting taking my temp as cheeks flushed. Ridiculously it ranges from 98.7 to 96.6. Honest to goodness I better not watch any t.v. medical shows or i'll "get" the disease of the week! Have no patience with myself. Can't sleep and been up since 3:30 a.m.Yucky.


----------



## pammie1234

It is never a good thing to feel bad, hurt, or not sleep. I hope everyone is doing what needs to be done in order to feel better. It is a cool, crisp day in the Dallas area. We had a few days in the 70's, but lately it has been back to summer temps. 

I hope everyone has a good and productive day. That includes myself. I have really been lazy lately. I wish the cleaning fairy would come to my house! 

Be back later.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Thank you for setting me straight on that. really thought otherwise. Good to know. You always seem on top of things Margaret and I appreciate it. 


darowil said:


> Actually it doesn't help avoid splitting- each page is 15 posts long no matter how long the posts if I remember rightly from counting a number a while ago. But it does make it easier to find what you are referring to and saves heaps of scrolling.
> Just checked- each of the 4 full pages are 15 posts- 3 have at least one large post- Sams or a copy of it but page 4 has only small ones and is still 15 posts. Therefore we are split after 1500 posts (well actually 1485 I guess as the split occurs after page 99).


----------



## Gweniepooh

Those are lovely pictures of the sky.



TNS said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> Lovely cloud patterns at sunrise today, but now the rain clouds are gathering so we are in for a wet morning (day?)


----------



## Gweniepooh

Love the yarns Nicho. The buttons are cute too. What will you use the buttons on?


nicho said:


> Hello everyone from Denise in Sydney. It has been a couple of weeks since I have joined in, but I have popped in occasionally to skim read. Just have not had the time to comment. Thanks Margaret for the summary. It is a great idea for people like me who get way behind and miss a lot by skim reading. Thanks again, hope you manage to keep it up.
> I have spoken to Julie a few times, so have been kept informed of the Tribunal outcome and what she has been up to. Glad you have accommodation organised for the last few nights Julie. Hope you got to see some of Sydney's sights today.
> While I was tidying up today, I came across the yarn I bought at the down under KAP. Have not found anywhere to stash it yet! But thought you might like to see the photos. Healing wishes to all who need them and hugs all round. Take good care and happy knitting!
> Denise


----------



## Gweniepooh

LOL! What I meant was the television....LOL. We call that (the picture) a tube top.


KateB said:


> Another language thing here....this is what we mean by a boob tube!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Every time I read about mushy peas I think of when I was a child. I used to smash my English peas (small round green peas) up before I ate them; it would irritate my mom because she said I was playing with my food. How are your mushy peas made? Or is it the same?


KateB said:


> Mushy peas are usually served with vinegar, very tasty. I'm glad your cousin's funeral went off ok.


----------



## Gweniepooh

What magnificent flowers! So glad you included the ariel views....just spectacular!


darowil said:


> They really are lvoely aren't why. I am currently working on the remeneant I got from Bendigo- haven't worked any of the other yarns yet.
> Showed photos today of my Wangaretta haul to a couple of hte Adelaide KPers- they fancy a road trip next year visiting Bendigo, Wa. One of them loves flowers- goes on garden tours in the UK and Europe so she would love to go to Floriade. So maybe same time next year?
> And I've justtransferred my photos from the camera onto my computer so here come more photos from my trip- all from before the KAP. Includes some photos so no need to ask what Floriade is. A flaoer festival in Canberra held at his time each year (well I think its every year!). These are from the same area as the Platypuses so even when I didn't see a platypus I saw plenty of pretty birds (and noisy, the cockatoos in particular squawk loudly).


----------



## jknappva

Pup lover said:


> Hi all, things have been very busy around here. DH is still looking for a job, no bites so far. I have been having some tests done have two cysts on my left kidney and two cysts on my right ovary. Have to have more tests for right ovary in about 6 to 8 weeks to see whats happening then will re-evaluate. Kidney watch and meet with a specialist at some point. Trying not to miss any more work than I absolutely have to. Have not been able to keep up at all with you all here. You are all in my thoughts daily. Got my rings back wore them 12 hours and the stone fell out again! Found it this time, of course I find it on their dime, not mine. Took it back and complained to the manager. Very apologetic and will call me as soon as it is done. She was also going to talk to the manager of the place that does their repair work. Kays Jewlers, have always been happy with them, till now. Need to get some housework done, of course.... Then knitting and watching a movie.
> 
> Somebody please pm me or email if there is something I should really know about
> 
> Love you all
> prayers and hugs


I'll add you for healing and your DH for a new job to my prayers. Hoping the cysts can be removed quickly and painlessly!
Junek


----------



## Patches39

Lurker 2 said:


> If anyone is interested, I've just had confirmation that I have a room for the two nights and a ride to the Lodge- it is further up Elizabeth St. So not long and I will be on my way home. Hopefully to meet up with my long absent husband.


So happy for you, things are working out. :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh

I'll check out Doc Martin too. How is Connie doing now? She is the person with the hip replacement issue that had to have a rod replaced isn't she?


Kansas g-ma said:


> I don't know if it is "along these lines" but Connie has watched 2 of the three you listed and she loves Doc Martin (or something similar). It is more of a comedy about a doctor in small-town Britain.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Well if the cleaning Fairy does show up at your house would you please send her/him to mine next? LOL Started the craft room late yesterday afternoon and it seems the more I do the more there is to do.  LOL


pammie1234 said:


> It is never a good thing to feel bad, hurt, or not sleep. I hope everyone is doing what needs to be done in order to feel better. It is a cool, crisp day in the Dallas area. We had a few days in the 70's, but lately it has been back to summer temps.
> 
> I hope everyone has a good and productive day. That includes myself. I have really been lazy lately. I wish the cleaning fairy would come to my house!
> 
> Be back later.


----------



## RookieRetiree

It's what we're getting and it's really tough on those of us who get headaches from barometric changes...but it's good for the ground---if only we could ship some of it off to CA and other spots that are so parched.



Kansas g-ma said:


> How lovely-- hope the rain doesn't interfere with plans. We could use more rain, several days of it, slow and drizzly.


----------



## Patches39

Cashmeregma said:


> Found out some nice things about my cousin that I didn't know. This article sums it up:
> http://www.torontosun.com/2014/10/13/paramedic-was-a-true-life-saver?token=4e51492c14fb2001989586b750c5aac2&utm_source=addThis&utm_medium=addthis_button_more&utm_campaign=Paramedic%20was%20a%20true%20life-saver%20%7C%20Toronto%20&%20GTA%20%7C%20News%20%7C%20Toronto%20Sun
> 
> I knew his team had participated in competitions as when the US and Canada competed his team came in 2nd, but had no idea that he was the person who innovated much of what they do and trained the people. I only knew his big smile and handshake and could tell how much he missed me and enjoyed seeing me. I saw him last, 2 yrs. ago at our one uncle's funeral. They had the Honor Guard there with a kilt and bagpipe player and they ushered the casket in and then ushered it out and a ceremony putting it in the hearse. Quite emotional. The funeral home was filled with paramedics that my cousin had trained and worked with and even the current and retired Commissioners. I had no idea how respected and loved he was. So glad I went. Our uncle, a minister, held the service and is son, also a minister and Dean's cousin, officiated the burial, which was about 1-2 hrs. away. It was a family reunion and although there were tears during the service, there was laughter and I must say, the time following a funeral for us is usually not sad, and I'm glad as my cousin wouldn't want it that way.
> 
> Had been 5 days since I saw DH as our paths were crossing as he returned from Julliard to the school as I was already on my way to Canada. So nice to be home. I went to Niagara on the Lake on my way home and got a Christmas present for my DIL from the Irish Shop there since I didn't get her sweater knit. I think it was a good price considering their prices are high, but the sweater cost less than the yarn I bought to knit the sweater, that I am determined someday to do. At the back of the shop is an Irish Tea Cafe and I had brunch there.
> 
> Had some of the best fish and chips at a Scottish restaurant in Burlington named the Thistle. The halibut was what I had and the best I have ever had. They had haggis on the menu but I was not tempted to try that. Mashed peas, or were they called mushed? Not fancy but great.
> 
> Hope I can get back to sleep now. Think it is unsettling to have now lost 3 cousins and to know my days with my aunts and uncles are numbered as they near their 90's or my one aunt, who is like a mother, nears her 100's. I know how lucky I am to have and her so long. She still looks in her 60's and loves to be told that too.


Rest well, aunts are special people too, what a blessing to have her so long.


----------



## agnescr

Gweniepooh said:


> I have become hooked on some of the British TV shows available on Netflix. My favorites,which I've exhausted all episodes, have been Downton Abbey (of course), The Bomb Girls, and The Midwives. Can anyone recommend anything else along these lines that I might find on Netflix?


the paradise ,Sherlock,the tudors


----------



## patocenizo

Keeping prayers going your way that the tests find everything okay and that your DH finds a job soon. My DH and I are now retired, I worked for 43 years and finally had enough!


Pup lover said:


> Hi all, things have been very busy around here. DH is still looking for a job, no bites so far. I have been having some tests done have two cysts on my left kidney and two cysts on my right ovary. Have to have more tests for right ovary in about 6 to 8 weeks to see whats happening then will re-evaluate. Kidney watch and meet with a specialist at some point. Trying not to miss any more work than I absolutely have to. Have not been able to keep up at all with you all here. You are all in my thoughts daily. Got my rings back wore them 12 hours and the stone fell out again! Found it this time, of course I find it on their dime, not mine. Took it back and complained to the manager. Very apologetic and will call me as soon as it is done. She was also going to talk to the manager of the place that does their repair work. Kays Jewlers, have always been happy with them, till now. Need to get some housework done, of course.... Then knitting and watching a movie.
> 
> Somebody please pm me or email if there is something I should really know about
> 
> Love you all
> prayers and hugs


----------



## agnescr

Lurker 2 said:


> If anyone is interested, I've just had confirmation that I have a room for the two nights and a ride to the Lodge- it is further up Elizabeth St. So not long and I will be on my way home. Hopefully to meet up with my long absent husband.


Thats great Julie :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39

TNS said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> Lovely cloud patterns at sunrise today, but now the rain clouds are gathering so we are in for a wet morning (day?)


Awesome :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> If anyone is interested, I've just had confirmation that I have a room for the two nights and a ride to the Lodge- it is further up Elizabeth St. So not long and I will be on my way home. Hopefully to meet up with my long absent husband.


Fantastic!! Hopefully you'll get to meet up with Vivian and have a good visit.


----------



## RookieRetiree

We were serve mushy peas with the fish 'n chips in London and loved them...like our frozen peas lightly steamed and then a little squashed (potato masher) on the plate (I figured it was so they wouldn't roll around when the servers were taking the plates to the tables.) My brother said some were actually more blended or mashed..ours were just smashed a bit. We had malt vinegar to use on the fish 'm chips and used it on the peas also.

We were served mushy peas on the side of an order of smothered baked potato (also seemed too be quite popular as a lunch dish).


----------



## Cashmeregma

Nicho, great photos and so nice to see your stash and the gift bag. 

Thanks Sassafrass. I just thought my cousin was part of the team. Had no idea he was in charge. Shows he was humble too. My Canadian relatives knew because they did a huge article on him with a picture and told all about him when he retired in the Toronto paper.


----------



## Lurker 2

Kathleendoris said:


> Phew! I have just caught up with this TP, so now I am going to backtrack and look through the last 24 hours or so of the previous one. Then, time to do some knitting!
> 
> Thank you for the summary, Margaret. Are you volunteering to do this every week? If not, maybe we should get a rota going. I tend to fall behind, then try to catch up by reading backwards, but I often miss important developments. Having a summary of key happenings is certainly useful.


It would really help, too, if like me you rely on your memory, when we have been asked to pray for people.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Love the photos of the flowers (from the ferris feel is great) and birds. Also love the yarn and the buttons. Collecting buttons has become my new addiction and since I've seen the crocheted buttons, I'm really on the look out for new ones.


----------



## Poledra65

Cashmeregma said:


> Found out some nice things about my cousin that I didn't know. This article sums it up:
> http://www.torontosun.com/2014/10/13/paramedic-was-a-true-life-saver?token=4e51492c14fb2001989586b750c5aac2&utm_source=addThis&utm_medium=addthis_button_more&utm_campaign=Paramedic%20was%20a%20true%20life-saver%20%7C%20Toronto%20&%20GTA%20%7C%20News%20%7C%20Toronto%20Sun
> 
> I knew his team had participated in competitions as when the US and Canada competed his team came in 2nd, but had no idea that he was the person who innovated much of what they do and trained the people. I only knew his big smile and handshake and could tell how much he missed me and enjoyed seeing me. I saw him last, 2 yrs. ago at our one uncle's funeral. They had the Honor Guard there with a kilt and bagpipe player and they ushered the casket in and then ushered it out and a ceremony putting it in the hearse. Quite emotional. The funeral home was filled with paramedics that my cousin had trained and worked with and even the current and retired Commissioners. I had no idea how respected and loved he was. So glad I went. Our uncle, a minister, held the service and is son, also a minister and Dean's cousin, officiated the burial, which was about 1-2 hrs. away. It was a family reunion and although there were tears during the service, there was laughter and I must say, the time following a funeral for us is usually not sad, and I'm glad as my cousin wouldn't want it that way.
> 
> Had been 5 days since I saw DH as our paths were crossing as he returned from Julliard to the school as I was already on my way to Canada. So nice to be home. I went to Niagara on the Lake on my way home and got a Christmas present for my DIL from the Irish Shop there since I didn't get her sweater knit. I think it was a good price considering their prices are high, but the sweater cost less than the yarn I bought to knit the sweater, that I am determined someday to do. At the back of the shop is an Irish Tea Cafe and I had brunch there.
> 
> Had some of the best fish and chips at a Scottish restaurant in Burlington named the Thistle. The halibut was what I had and the best I have ever had. They had haggis on the menu but I was not tempted to try that. Mashed peas, or were they called mushed? Not fancy but great.
> 
> Hope I can get back to sleep now. Think it is unsettling to have now lost 3 cousins and to know my days with my aunts and uncles are numbered as they near their 90's or my one aunt, who is like a mother, nears her 100's. I know how lucky I am to have and her so long. She still looks in her 60's and loves to be told that too.


So glad that you had a safe trip and a primarily positive trip and visit with the family, considering the circumstances.


----------



## Poledra65

TNS said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> Lovely cloud patterns at sunrise today, but now the rain clouds are gathering so we are in for a wet morning (day?)


Just beautiful.


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> I thought it looked tasty and they said you could basically put in anything you would normally put on your baked potato.


 :thumbup: excellent!


----------



## Patches39

nicho said:


> Hello everyone from Denise in Sydney. It has been a couple of weeks since I have joined in, but I have popped in occasionally to skim read. Just have not had the time to comment. Thanks Margaret for the summary. It is a great idea for people like me who get way behind and miss a lot by skim reading. Thanks again, hope you manage to keep it up.
> I have spoken to Julie a few times, so have been kept informed of the Tribunal outcome and what she has been up to. Glad you have accommodation organised for the last few nights Julie. Hope you got to see some of Sydney's sights today.
> While I was tidying up today, I came across the yarn I bought at the down under KAP. Have not found anywhere to stash it yet! But thought you might like to see the photos. Healing wishes to all who need them and hugs all round. Take good care and happy knitting!
> Denise


Lovely, really like the buttons :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree

Cashmeregma - so glad you made it home safely. Funerals are tough, but they can also be inspirational on how we lead the rest of our lives. Your cousin was a great person and wonderful human being.

PupLover - so sorry too hear of your latest news. Hope DH finds a job soon and that you have less pressure/stress on you. Praying that the tests all come out well and that you are feeling better soon.


----------



## Bonnie7591

thewren said:


> I loved dexter - but now I cannot get it - actually - I think it is over. but I would definitely watch it again. --- sam


I'm sure it's over but all the seasons are on Netflix & I had only seen a few of the shows before so started watching from the beginning.


----------



## Patches39

nicho said:


> Don't remember posting the pic of the goodie bag from the KAP. What a lovely surprise. Thanks to those who contributed to make the weekend even more special.


Great goodie bag Lovely, art work, :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> (Re boob tubes)
> 
> Lurker 2 wrote:
> Us too! I had been biting my tongue on that one!!!!!
> 
> ..and me![quote, Normaedern]
> 
> Whereas I couldn't keep my big mouth shut.....now where have I heard that before?.... :lol:


Love you, Kate!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Busyworkerbee...Shame it is so difficult with DM when you are trying to do good by her. Totally understand and hope you can have more time away with the shop and eventually move there. You spoke of an island, where is this and name of the island and I will try and look it up on Google maps. Hope so much this works out for you so you can move. That way you can visit and have a nice time with parents and leave.


----------



## Cashmeregma

RookieRetiree said:


> We were serve mushy peas with the fish 'n chips in London and loved them...like our frozen peas lightly steamed and then a little squashed (potato masher) on the plate (I figured it was so they wouldn't roll around when the servers were taking the plates to the tables.) My brother said some were actually more blended or mashed..ours were just smashed a bit. We had malt vinegar to use on the fish 'm chips and used it on the peas also.
> 
> We were served mushy peas on the side of an order of smothered baked potato (also seemed too be quite popular as a lunch dish).


I was shocked that my aunt doesn't use malt vinegar on her fish. She used the tartar sauce. I'm sure she grew up using malt vinegar. I love the fish with malt vinegar. I grew up on pea soup. I think part of the mushed peas must be the difference in texture when eating them. I would like them I'm sure.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> Love you, Kate!


Re: Boob tube: Boobs mean the same thing here. I've not heard the tv called the boob tube but imagine it means non-thinking, (relate it to the photo that Kate posted) and I will leave you to figure out how they relate that to sitting and watching the tv. :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Lurker 2

Pup lover said:


> Hi all, things have been very busy around here. DH is still looking for a job, no bites so far. I have been having some tests done have two cysts on my left kidney and two cysts on my right ovary. Have to have more tests for right ovary in about 6 to 8 weeks to see whats happening then will re-evaluate. Kidney watch and meet with a specialist at some point. Trying not to miss any more work than I absolutely have to. Have not been able to keep up at all with you all here. You are all in my thoughts daily. Got my rings back wore them 12 hours and the stone fell out again! Found it this time, of course I find it on their dime, not mine. Took it back and complained to the manager. Very apologetic and will call me as soon as it is done. She was also going to talk to the manager of the place that does their repair work. Kays Jewlers, have always been happy with them, till now. Need to get some housework done, of course.... Then knitting and watching a movie.
> 
> Somebody please pm me or email if there is something I should really know about
> 
> Love you all
> prayers and hugs


And prayers for you too, Dawn.


----------



## Patches39

darowil said:


> They really are lvoely aren't why. I am currently working on the remeneant I got from Bendigo- haven't worked any of the other yarns yet.
> Showed photos today of my Wangaretta haul to a couple of hte Adelaide KPers- they fancy a road trip next year visiting Bendigo, Wa. One of them loves flowers- goes on garden tours in the UK and Europe so she would love to go to Floriade. So maybe same time next year?
> And I've justtransferred my photos from the camera onto my computer so here come more photos from my trip- all from before the KAP. Includes some photos so no need to ask what Floriade is. A flaoer festival in Canberra held at his time each year (well I think its every year!). These are from the same area as the Platypuses so even when I didn't see a platypus I saw plenty of pretty birds (and noisy, the cockatoos in particular squawk loudly).


Awesome, great eye candy, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Pup lover said:


> Somebody please pm me or email if there is something I should really know about


Did you see Darowil's recap on pg 1 of this KTP?


----------



## pammie1234

I really liked Dexter also, but the last couple of seasons were not as good. Same thing for True Blood. Started out so interesting, but then went too far. I love the CSIs and NCISs. I guess sometimes it is best to stop when you are ahead. I'm trying to catch up on my recorded shows. Also, knitting on pacer's cowl. I need to start several other projects, but need to straighten out the craft room first. Things are all over the place. Gwen, I'll send the CF over when my house is clean!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Pup lover wrote:
Hi all, things have been very busy around here. DH is still looking for a job, no bites so far. I have been having some tests done have two cysts on my left kidney and two cysts on my right ovary. Have to have more tests for right ovary in about 6 to 8 weeks to see whats happening then will re-evaluate. Kidney watch and meet with a specialist at some point. Trying not to miss any more work than I absolutely have to. Have not been able to keep up at all with you all here. You are all in my thoughts daily. Got my rings back wore them 12 hours and the stone fell out again! Found it this time, of course I find it on their dime, not mine. Took it back and complained to the manager. Very apologetic and will call me as soon as it is done. She was also going to talk to the manager of the place that does their repair work. Kays Jewlers, have always been happy with them, till now. Need to get some housework done, of course.... Then knitting and watching a movie.

Somebody please pm me or email if there is something I should really know about

Love you all
prayers and hugs


So sorry to hear DH has no bites for a job yet. I wonder if the cysts are part of the reason you have had trouble. I hope they can sort all of this out and get you in good shape. Will hold you in my prayers and healing wishes sent your way.

Thank goodness you found your diamond. I lost mine once for a lengthy period of time as we lived in a farm house and the diamond had gone down between the wide wool planks on the floor. Truly amazing when you lose it and find it again. My goodness, to have it just repaired and be lost again. Not good at all. Hope they do a better job this time. Hugs and keep us posted.


----------



## Lurker 2

Patches39 said:


> So happy for you, things are working out. :thumbup:


It is a good feeling when they do! Thanks, Jessie!


----------



## TNS

Gweniepooh said:


> Every time I read about mushy peas I think of when I was a child. I used to smash my English peas (small round green peas) up before I ate them; it would irritate my mom because she said I was playing with my food. How are your mushy peas made? Or is it the same?


Classic Mushy Peas are made from dried 'marrow fat' peas (big full sized peas that have ripened more in the pods than petit pois) which you have to soak overnight before boiling. (They used to come in a cardboard box with a soaking tablet or two, probably bicarbonate? We were told this destroyed the vitamins although it helped them soak rapidly, in an hour or two.) They are then boiled in plain water until getting soft, add a little salt and simmer until they easily fall apart. Some people also add a pinch of sugar, then drain (save) the excess water and mash SOME of the peas with a fork or potato masher, adding back cooking water if they look too dry. 
More modern recipes add herbs eg thyme and garlic when cooking the peas, but the original mushy peas are only seasoned with a little salt and pinch of sugar. Traditional with fish and chips, or sometimes fish pies, sausages ,black pudding etc


----------



## Poledra65

nicho said:


> Don't remember posting the pic of the goodie bag from the KAP. What a lovely surprise. Thanks to those who contributed to make the weekend even more special.


Oooh, great goodies!!!


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Gweniepooh said:


> I'll check out Doc Martin too. How is Connie doing now? She is the person with the hip replacement issue that had to have a rod replaced isn't she?


She called this morning to tell me they were moving her from the Surgical Center into the big hospital because they can't get her heart rate down to normal. Not at all sure that the heart rate indicates, but at least she sounded good and more normal.


----------



## Poledra65

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Interesting recipes there Sam.
> 
> I am, as usual, busy, busy, busy. Today, I spent selling raffle tickets for RSL Christmas raffle. Had fun watching the kiddy photographers over the way taking all their pics.
> 
> New job not yet started as sister is waiting for more stock to arrive before opening this store. I will enjoy working there, as I can be creative with stock and displays.
> 
> Best part is 2 nights freedom from the seniors (sometimes DM gets a little demanding on my time - gets jealous of me doing for others and not her) on a holiday island. I am not complaining, okay maybe a little, but sometime DM gets very bitter and nasty and I do not want to be around her when she is like that.
> 
> The cat that we adopted (told real estate she is a foster until kittens old enough to go to new homes)is a lovely loving rag doll cat, who is near delivery and gets very uncomfortable. Only wish we could tell how long she has to go without expense of vet. Afraid I only like going near vets when necessary.
> 
> Tomorrow is market day. Some weeks are better than others and DM is starting to come on board with spending more time at market. She want 1/3 of the money from this, but not spend the time there helping. DM is not happy I won't share when she doesn't come down to market. I think that is only fair as I am the one who sets up and usually the only one to pull down. A positive is, after discussion with DSF, roof of portable pergola is staying on framework from now on.
> 
> We have added crochet top fridge towels to our stock. Will be keeping track of which ones sell so DM gets 3 of 5 dollars for each one she has made and 1 out of 5 dollars for each one I make from her supplies.
> 
> Gradually changing over to handmade stock as excess shop stock depletes. Also have pulled all winter gear and only putting out summer gear (which includes summer weight scarves) and more hand crafted stuff. 1 item I find is selling is my coffee candles. I have 6 ready, not sure they will go as color not fully right. May have to remelt and add more brown as still slightly murky grey.
> 
> I haven't told the seniors, but if this shop works out, I will be moving over to the island permanently. Have been checking the rentals and some I can afford.
> 
> Will try and keep up with all the news.
> 
> Hugs and energy to all. Hope everyone is well and safe.
> 
> Julie, take care with your remaining trip and flight home.
> 
> Comfort and angel hugs to any who have had a loss, whether friend, family or pet.


I do hope that the shop takes off really well for you. It sounds like the shop and a move would be fantastic for you. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

darowil said:


> They really are lvoely aren't why. I am currently working on the remeneant I got from Bendigo- haven't worked any of the other yarns yet.
> Showed photos today of my Wangaretta haul to a couple of hte Adelaide KPers- they fancy a road trip next year visiting Bendigo, Wa. One of them loves flowers- goes on garden tours in the UK and Europe so she would love to go to Floriade. So maybe same time next year?
> And I've justtransferred my photos from the camera onto my computer so here come more photos from my trip- all from before the KAP. Includes some photos so no need to ask what Floriade is. A flaoer festival in Canberra held at his time each year (well I think its every year!). These are from the same area as the Platypuses so even when I didn't see a platypus I saw plenty of pretty birds (and noisy, the cockatoos in particular squawk loudly).


Beautiful!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> I'll check out Doc Martin too. How is Connie doing now? She is the person with the hip replacement issue that had to have a rod replaced isn't she?


A British program I've always enjoyed is 'Silent Witness'. Not sure if it would be available. I like a good 'who dunnit'!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Thank you everyone for your special thoughts and prayers. My traveling was great too. Not a single problem there and back.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> A British program I've always enjoyed is 'Silent Witness'. Not sure if it would be available. I like a good 'who dunnit'!


Oh I love a good who dunnit' also. I'll look this up.


----------



## Lurker 2

agnescr said:


> Thats great Julie :thumbup:


Thanks, Agnes! Have you conquered the headache problem?


----------



## Bonnie7591

That sounds great & even something my fussy DH would eat!


KateB said:


> Thought this sounded good.....
> 
> Baked Potato Casserole
> (makes 16 servings)
> 
> Ingredients
> 
> 8 medium-size potatoes, peeled and chopped into 1-inch chunks
> 1 teaspoon salt
> 1/2 teaspoon pepper
> 2 cups shredded cheddar cheese (divided)
> 6 slices of bacon, cooked and chopped
> 1 small onion, chopped
> 1/2 cup sour cream
> Green onions or parsley for garnish
> Directions
> 
> Preheat the oven to 350 degrees F.
> Put the chopped potatoes into a large saucepan and cover with water. Bring to a boil and cook them over medium-high heat for about 15-20 minutes, or until they are tender. Then, drain the potatoes. (You could also bake the potatoes in the oven and then cut them into chunks.)
> Put the potatoes back in the saucepan and toss with the bacon.
> In a separate bowl, mix the salt, pepper, 1 1/2 cups of cheese, sour cream, and onion. Then, add this mixture to the saucepan with the potatoes and toss thoroughly.
> Grease a 2.5- to 3-quart casserole dish with cooking spray, and then spoon the mixture into the dish.
> Bake for 20 to 25 minutes, then top the dish with the remaining cheese and garnish and let it bake for another 3-5 minutes, or until the cheese has melted.
> Enjoy!
> (Recipe adapted from Very Best Baking)


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Fantastic!! Hopefully you'll get to meet up with Vivian and have a good visit.


Indeed so do I- we have been friends since she was heavily pregnant with her fourth, who lives in Sydney also. Along with two more of her GK's.


----------



## Bonnie7591

What great pictures. I thoughtFloriade was a typo & you were wanting a trip to Florida. Those birds are pretty spectacular, make what we have here look so plain. 


darowil said:


> They really are lvoely aren't why. I am currently working on the remeneant I got from Bendigo- haven't worked any of the other yarns yet.
> Showed photos today of my Wangaretta haul to a couple of hte Adelaide KPers- they fancy a road trip next year visiting Bendigo, Wa. One of them loves flowers- goes on garden tours in the UK and Europe so she would love to go to Floriade. So maybe same time next year?
> And I've justtransferred my photos from the camera onto my computer so here come more photos from my trip- all from before the KAP. Includes some photos so no need to ask what Floriade is. A flaoer festival in Canberra held at his time each year (well I think its every year!). These are from the same area as the Platypuses so even when I didn't see a platypus I saw plenty of pretty birds (and noisy, the cockatoos in particular squawk loudly).


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh I love a good who dunnit' also. I'll look this up.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591

Denise, thanks for the pictures, those buttons are so cute, are they expensive there? Fancy ones like that are stupidly expensive here, I saw some 4 buttons for $9, more than I paid for the yarn to knit a baby sweater. I did get some at Fabricland a while ago when notions were 50% off but they were still $5

Daralene, what a nice article a out your cousin. I'm glad your travels went well & you got to do the shopping you wanted, with our dollar so low, 88 cents it said on the news last night, you maybe got a bargain? Funerals are always sad affairs but it is also nice to meet up with relatives you may not have seen for a while. Seems we only get together at weddings & funerals.
Desert Joy, hope you got some more sleep & are feeling better today, maybe you just overdid it yesterday?


----------



## RookieRetiree

Keeping her in my prayers...so many things can happen with the anesthetics and invasive surgeries. Hope she gets better soon.



Kansas g-ma said:


> She called this morning to tell me they were moving her from the Surgical Center into the big hospital because they can't get her heart rate down to normal. Not at all sure that the heart rate indicates, but at least she sounded good and more normal.


----------



## Gweniepooh

thank you Agnes. I'll note them also. I just finished watching another episode of Monarch of the Glen and so love listening to the accent. Of course I don't know where it is filmed but the countryside is breathtaking.


agnescr said:


> the paradise ,Sherlock,the tudors


----------



## Patches39

Off to get busy, cleaning talk later :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

Gwen I am just darning in the ends for what will definitely always be known as my Sydney cowl, bought, made and finished in Sydney. I will be well on the way to completing the two others, by the time I leave. Although the purple one which I will eventually be able to show you is perhaps more accurately a Goulburn cowl!


----------



## gagesmom

Good morning all.

Great photos and happy to hear that all things are well.

Have to look through my boxes of stuff that I have knit and put away for craft sales to find a manly bib to give to my nephew for their baby boy.

I am going to be sharing a table with my bestie at a craft sale on Nov 15th. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh

I'll look for it too. Don't recall seeing it on netflix but that doesn't mean it isn't there.



Lurker 2 said:


> A British program I've always enjoyed is 'Silent Witness'. Not sure if it would be available. I like a good 'who dunnit'!


----------



## Lurker 2

gagesmom said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> Great photos and happy to hear that all things are well.
> 
> Have to look through my boxes of stuff that I have knit and put away for craft sales to find a manly bib to give to my nephew for their baby boy.
> 
> I am going to be sharing a table with my bestie at a craft sale on Nov 15th. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


And we WANT a photo of that table, when it is set up, Melody!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Can't wait to see it Julie. I'm on triangle 5 of the new wingspan I began last night. I am using a size US 10 needle for this one and it is a bit larger. I guess my knitting has improved and/or have more confidence since Sam did the workshop; was so frustrated then when trying to make this easy pattern but am flying with it now. It gives me confidence to go back and try the Traveling Vine scarf you taught. I so loved that pattern and was so frustrated with it at the time too. funny what a year or so's practice will do for one's confidence.

Glad you found housing for the next few days. Know you will be glad to get back home though and see Ringo.



Lurker 2 said:


> Gwen I am just darning in the ends for what will definitely always be known as my Sydney cowl, bought, made and finished in Sydney. I will be well on the way to completing the two others, by the time I leave. Although the purple one which I will eventually be able to show you is perhaps more accurately a Goulburn cowl!


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> I'll look for it too. Don't recall seeing it on netflix but that doesn't mean it isn't there.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh

Well here it is almost 11:30 a.m. and I'm still not dressed. I AM going to work on my craft room a bit today so I best get off my duff, dress, and get busy. Will chat with all you dear friends later. Peace, love, & hugs to all. TTYL


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> Can't wait to see it Julie. I'm on triangle 5 of the new wingspan I began last night. I am using a size US 10 needle for this one and it is a bit larger. I guess my knitting has improved and/or have more confidence since Sam did the workshop; was so frustrated then when trying to make this easy pattern but am flying with it now. It gives me confidence to go back and try the Traveling Vine scarf you taught. I so loved that pattern and was so frustrated with it at the time too. funny what a year or so's practice will do for one's confidence.
> 
> Glad you found housing for the next few days. Know you will be glad to get back home though and see Ringo.


re: the Travelling Vine don't forget it makes a good wash cloth in cotton- so you don't waste good yarn getting the pattern to 'flow'.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Have you seen the bibs that look like a shirt and tie? I'll see if I can find the pattern:

http://cherylsknitting.blogspot.com/2010/11/manly-bib.html



gagesmom said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> Great photos and happy to hear that all things are well.
> 
> Have to look through my boxes of stuff that I have knit and put away for craft sales to find a manly bib to give to my nephew for their baby boy.
> 
> I am going to be sharing a table with my bestie at a craft sale on Nov 15th. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## angelam

Gweniepooh said:


> Well if the cleaning Fairy does show up at your house would you please send her/him to mine next? LOL Started the craft room late yesterday afternoon and it seems the more I do the more there is to do. LOL


Then on to me please. If the Cleaning Fairy does show up I think we can give him/her fulltime work!


----------



## Bonnie7591

Gweniepooh said:


> No, you are not a hypochondriac. Just health conscience which is good. My one DD's temp always registers low and over time we adjusted to knowing when to be concerned. My other DD always runs a temp of 99 during allergy season for her. It used to drive me nts when the school would call saying she had to go home because she had a temp of 99. It took forever to convince them she wasn't sick.


When I went to college, they taught us that "normal range" was what 95% of people were. My temperature is always 35.6/96, I had a terrible time convincing the doctor I had an infection after my hysterectomy a few years ago.


----------



## KateB

Gweniepooh said:


> Every time I read about mushy peas I think of when I was a child. I used to smash my English peas (small round green peas) up before I ate them; it would irritate my mom because she said I was playing with my food. How are your mushy peas made? Or is it the same?


They are basically just mashed peas, usually marrowfat peas. I found some recipes, but none of them included vinegar and I always thought that was an ingredient?


----------



## KateB

Gweniepooh said:


> thank you Agnes. I'll note them also. I just finished watching another episode of Monarch of the Glen and so love listening to the accent. Of course I don't know where it is filmed but the countryside is breathtaking.


It was filmed on the Ardverikie Estate in the Highlands of Scotland. This map shows you where that is.
If you look across to the coast to the left of the word Glasgow you will see 2 small islands. If you look very closely at the coast (still on the mainland) just to the north of them you might see me waving to you!


----------



## jknappva

gagesmom said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> Great photos and happy to hear that all things are well.
> 
> Have to look through my boxes of stuff that I have knit and put away for craft sales to find a manly bib to give to my nephew for their baby boy.
> 
> I am going to be sharing a table with my bestie at a craft sale on Nov 15th. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


I thought you made a blanket for the shower or is this an add on?


----------



## gagesmom

an add on. 


jknappva said:


> I thought you made a blanket for the shower or is this an add on?


----------



## gagesmom

I have made several of the manly bibs in the past and packed them away for craft sales. Thought I would throw one in with the blanket.


----------



## gagesmom

Greg and I heard from our friends Crystal and JJ today. I am so sad and heart broken for these two. In the last week or so Crystal has lost her Uncle and her Mom, and then JJ lost a good friend and another good friend passed at the end of summer. Greg and I both knew the two friends that have passed on. So sad. Greg is on the verge of tears since I told him this morning of this friends passing away. Sometimes you just wish you could do more for the ones grieving but then you know you are doing something by just being there. RIP Dougie.


----------



## TNS

angelam said:


> Then on to me please. If the Cleaning Fairy does show up I think we can give him/her fulltime work!


We need to put on our lab coats and get cloning the Cleaning Fairy as I could employ at least two, full time and I'm sure we need more! And one to clean the garden would suit us well....


----------



## Bonnie7591

Puplover, I hope your cyst turn out to be nothing serious. Have you been having lots of pain? I know from experience ovarian cysts can be nasty.
Hope your DH finds a job he likes soon.


----------



## sassafras123

PulLover, hope your cysts not anything serious. Hugs. 
Finally slept around 7a.m. up at 9:30a.m. but will probably nap later.


----------



## Bonnie7591

KateB said:


> It was filmed on the Ardverikie Estate in the Highlands of Scotland. This map shows you where that is.
> If you look across to the coast to the left of the word Glasgow you will see 2 small islands. If you look very closely at the coast (still on the mainland) just to the north of them you might see me waving to you!


I'll have to check out Monarch of the Glen, Canadian Netflix has much fewer choices than the US one so don't know if we get it.

Busyworkerbee, I hope the new store works out well, would be nice for you to have your own place again.

As for the cleaning fairy, I need on the list too.since the outside work is nearly wrapped up, I need to start washing walls & curtains. 
I think this afternoon I will dig the last of the carrots as I have the GKs 3 days next week.


----------



## machriste

Gweniepooh said:


> I have become hooked on some of the British TV shows available on Netflix. Can anyone recommend anything else along these lines that I might find on Netflix?


An old one that I just loved is The Vicar of Dibley. Talk about ROFLMAO!!!!


----------



## machriste

Bonnie7591 said:


> Tonight I started boot cuffs, I usually don't buy patterns but did buy this one.
> http://www.knitpicks.com/patterns/Aurora_Boot_Cuffs__D12754220.html
> 
> Love the boot cuffs!!


----------



## gottastch

HELLO EVERYBODY!!!!!! I thought I'd better come back and see what you all are up to. I've missed you all and hope to be a better contributor/friend! 

A quick update: Dear son and dearest daughter-in-law lost two babies early on in the pregnancies and it was devasting for all of us. They were doing fertility treatments and she could just tell that things weren't right, before the losses occurred. They decided to take a break from the treatments and what do you suppose happened, all on its own? YUP...I'm gonna be a grandma come April, 2015!!!!!!!!! I'm excited beyond words and we have all been cautiously optimistic. After dearest DIL got through her first trimester, we all breathed easier and she's have minimal morning sickness and no pains, to speak of. All looks good thus far. An ultrasound will reveal the sex of the baby (only to me) and I will get busy punching out either blue or pink snowflakes. A good friend of theirs is going to take photos as I dump the box of snowflakes over their heads to catch their reaction when they find out the sex of their baby. Sounds like such fun and those kids these days have such wonderful ideas. I've been going crazy looking for/making monthly pregnancy gifts for her, as well as plotting and scheming the other gifts I will make for the baby   

Dear father-in-law had a knee replacement and is doing well. The pain pills after surgery made for some comical conversations. He told us that "one night" he was back aboard ship (from his Navy days) and couldn't understand why, after being retired from the service since 1973 that they'd want an old fart like him back aboard ship - LOL. Another night he was hungry for bing cherries and they didn't have any at the hospital so he had to go pick some. He doesn't know where he went to find them to pick but still, he was sure he picked them (they were actually a gift from some friends who came to see him) - LOL. He is done with his rehab now and all seems to be well.

I'm nursing an injured knee. People in our neighborhood are still shooting off fireworks...just 2 or 3 or 4 a night. They have finally stopped but last month, DH and I were sitting in our spots, on the couch, with kitty Cocoa sitting on the floor between us. The fireworks started and she shot straight up in the air (she is deathly afraid of that noise) and she was trying to get into my lap but ended up landing flat on my knee and bent it the wrong way (I had my feet up on the coffee table...naughty, naughty). I waited a week and went to the doctor. She was afraid the meniscus was torn so 1-2-3 I had an MRI which thankfully revealed just trauma around the knee cap with lots of swelling. All I can really do is stay off it, as much as I can, and ice it. I have some of dear son's elastic knee braces and they do help but they always seem to work there way down so I'm constantly pulling on it, when I wear it. 

Dear son had the vein in his leg stripped - finally. He has been fiddling with it since 2011! He did not have to have surgery but had a same day procedure where they made an incision behind his knee and ran a little wire up the vein all the way up to his groin. The vein was badly varicose so had lots of "kinks" in it along the way. They gave him pain shots, as they went, all the way 'up there.' He's never had any kind of surgery or procedure of any kind so this was quite the experience for him! Once they got all the way up to the groin, they started slowly pulling the little wire back out, cauterizing the vein as they pulled it back out. A few stitches behind the knee and he was done. After two weeks he had the stitches removed and just had some injections in the lower part of his leg, to dissolve the lower part of that vein. Since the vein is closer to the surface, in the lower leg, they could treat it that way. All is fine there now too and he is happy this whole thing is behind him. He is still managing the jewelry store and D-DIL is still loving her job doing hair. She is already receiving some cute gifts from her clients. She is just beaming and is even more beautiful than she was before, if that can be possible 

I think that covers the BIG things that have occurred. I still have the dumb phone that works sometimes and doesn't work other times. DH says it is good enough...grrrrrrr. 

Cousin Mark Sanders, aka Mr. Explosive, is racing his nitro funny car at Auto Club Famoso Raceway in Bakersfield, California this weekend. It was a huge field of 30 cars yesterday, to start things off. He came in #1 in the first qualifying with his time being 5.724 seconds at 245 mph. I don't know much about this racing stuff so am not sure what the distance is...quarter mile maybe? Anyway, round #2 is today and his class starts racing at 1:00 Pacific, 3:00 Central, 4:00 Eastern times today. If you are so inclined, you can even watch it on www.bangshift.com. It is kinda fun. You can't believe the rumble that goes through your whole body, during the burn-outs, when you are right there...crazy. They race as a family and their 21-year old son is the crew chief. Super exciting, if you are into that kind of thing 

Anyway, I'm glad to be back and look forward to catching up with you all


----------



## angelam

TNS said:


> We need to put on our lab coats and get cloning the Cleaning Fairy as I could employ at least two, full time and I'm sure we need more! And one to clean the garden would suit us well....


Ooh yes please. A gardening fairy as well!


----------



## Kansas g-ma

gagesmom said:


> Greg and I heard from our friends Crystal and JJ today. I am so sad and heart broken for these two. In the last week or so Crystal has lost her Uncle and her Mom, and then JJ lost a good friend and another good friend passed at the end of summer. Greg and I both knew the two friends that have passed on. So sad. Greg is on the verge of tears since I told him this morning of this friends passing away. Sometimes you just wish you could do more for the ones grieving but then you know you are doing something by just being there. RIP Dougie.


Oh, how very sad-- give Greg a big hug from me.


----------



## machriste

darowil said:


> And I've justtransferred my photos from the camera onto my computer so here come more photos from my trip
> 
> Great pics!!! Loved the flowers.
> 
> Welcome back Gottastch!


----------



## Kansas g-ma

machriste said:


> An old one that I just loved is The Vicar of Dibley. Talk about ROFLMAO!!!!


Thanks for the suggestion-- Brit comedy is usually very good. I think I may have access to Netflix with my Amazon Prime, might have to start using it.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

gottastch said:


> I'm gonna be a grandma come April, 2015!!!!!!!!! I'm excited beyond words and we have all been cautiously optimistic.
> He is done with his rehab now and all seems to be well.
> 
> I'm nursing an injured knee. I have some of dear son's elastic knee braces and they do help but they always seem to work there way down so I'm constantly pulling on it, when I wear it.


Don't remember seeing your name but it is a pleasure to meet you. Congrats on the expected arrival and prayers that things go smoothly.

Loved the FIL stories-- I've never had that much surgery but have friends who have done interesting things while on heavy pain stuff.

You could use a "garter belt" like us oldies used to wear-- that would hold up your knee brace! Take care of that-- it can be very painful and takes time to heal.


----------



## Normaedern

Lurker 2 said:


> Love you, Kate!


Seconded :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## gottastch

Kansas g-ma said:


> Don't remember seeing your name but it is a pleasure to meet you. Congrats on the expected arrival and prayers that things go smoothly.
> 
> Loved the FIL stories-- I've never had that much surgery but have friends who have done interesting things while on heavy pain stuff.
> 
> You could use a "garter belt" like us oldies used to wear-- that would hold up your knee brace! Take care of that-- it can be very painful and takes time to heal.


Hello Kansas g-ma; great to meet you too!!! Thanks for the good wishes, we are certainly excited! You know, I thought about rigging up some kind of something for that brace but can you imagine the length of those elastic things to get all the way down to my knee?  I don't wear it often, just if I know we are going someplace that will require lots of walking; it just makes me feel safer, I think


----------



## KateB

gagesmom said:


> Greg and I heard from our friends Crystal and JJ today. I am so sad and heart broken for these two. In the last week or so Crystal has lost her Uncle and her Mom, and then JJ lost a good friend and another good friend passed at the end of summer. Greg and I both knew the two friends that have passed on. So sad. Greg is on the verge of tears since I told him this morning of this friends passing away. Sometimes you just wish you could do more for the ones grieving but then you know you are doing something by just being there. RIP Dougie.


So sorry to hear this sad news.


----------



## Lurker 2

gagesmom said:


> Greg and I heard from our friends Crystal and JJ today. I am so sad and heart broken for these two. In the last week or so Crystal has lost her Uncle and her Mom, and then JJ lost a good friend and another good friend passed at the end of summer. Greg and I both knew the two friends that have passed on. So sad. Greg is on the verge of tears since I told him this morning of this friends passing away. Sometimes you just wish you could do more for the ones grieving but then you know you are doing something by just being there. RIP Dougie.


Sometimes life is very tough. Sorry to hear that Greg is taking it so hard. Hugs for you all.


----------



## Lurker 2

machriste said:


> An old one that I just loved is The Vicar of Dibley. Talk about ROFLMAO!!!!


Then there is 'Miranda'...


----------



## KateB

Gottastch - Lovely to see you back with us and delighted to hear about your soon-to-be Grannyhood! Hope the knee improves soon, just keep resting and icing.


----------



## gottastch

machriste said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> And I've justtransferred my photos from the camera onto my computer so here come more photos from my trip
> 
> Great pics!!! Loved the flowers.
> 
> Welcome back Gottastch!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you
Click to expand...


----------



## gottastch

KateB said:


> Gottastch - Lovely to see you back with us and delighted to hear about your soon-to-be Grannyhood! Hope the knee improves soon, just keep resting and icing.


Thanks, Kate


----------



## Normaedern

Gagesmom, All those sad losses. Prayer and hugs for you all.


----------



## Normaedern

Gottastitch, it is lovely to meet you. I bet everyone is so excited about the baby. :thumbup:


----------



## gottastch

Normaedern said:


> Gottastitch, it is lovely to meet you. I bet everyone is so excited about the baby. :thumbup:


Great to meet you too, Norma! I kind of over-did things for dear niece's baby so I will really have to do something super-stupendous for dearest daughter-in-law. Am I up for the challenge? You Betcha!


----------



## Lurker 2

so great to have you back with us, Kathy (gottastch)
Kansas gma you must remember that you've only been here a short time- you probably don't remember Zoe, or Carol's Gifts, Dave and so many others that us hoary oldies miss!


----------



## gottastch

Gotta run for a while...see ya later


----------



## Sorlenna

Gweniepooh said:


> No, you are not a hypochondriac. Just health conscience which is good. My one DD's temp always registers low and over time we adjusted to knowing when to be concerned. My other DD always runs a temp of 99 during allergy season for her. It used to drive me nts when the school would call saying she had to go home because she had a temp of 99. It took forever to convince them she wasn't sick.


Around 99.5 was my husband's normal body temperature--took a while to get that to register with his docs as well. In winter it was great--like having my own personal space heater in the bed, LOL, but summer, not so much!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Glad to see you back!!!! I'm so excited about your new grandbaby's imminent arrival. So happy for the couple--I know how devastating the loss of pregnancies is...here's praying for a very healthy baby and Mom.



gottastch said:


> Anyway, I'm glad to be back and look forward to catching up with you all


----------



## Lurker 2

gottastch said:


> Great to meet you too, Norma! I kind of over-did things for dear niece's baby so I will really have to do something super-stupendous for dearest daughter-in-law. Am I up for the challenge? You Betcha!


Knowing you, and your skills. you will be!
so sorry DH thinks your phone is adequate, I for one certainly don't!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RookieRetiree

GagesMom and Greg...so sorry to hear of so many losses of friends in your life. Grief is very personal and can sure take it's toll. Prayers going out to you and to the families.


----------



## Sorlenna

Daralene, your cousin's accomplishments are wonderful and impressive! 

PupLover, sending positive thoughts for you and DH.

Julie, glad your accommodations are sorted and that you are feeling less stressed. I'm sure Ringo will be over the moon when you get back, and sending all luck for contact with Fale.

Busyworkerbee, sounds exciting--moving and getting things going with the shop.

Have to dash again, but thinking of all and sending hugs & blessings and healing for those in need.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Has anyone else gotten into the series "Scorpion"...it's about a group of misfit geniuses who help with Homeland Security issues. I really like it -- check it out if you have it in your area.

I'll be checking in on some of the other shows mentioned---I'm finishing up the 4th episode of Downton Abbey today on SimplyJune.org...I'm just not as into it as I used to be; maybe the more modern times aren't as interesting?!

I do like Person of Interest, Elementary, Good Wife, Revenge, Blue Bloods, Chicago Fire and Chicago PD.


----------



## gagesmom

Thank you all for your hugs and prayers. Greg is so sad but won't cry. I can't help it, crying my eyes out over here. God has just taken more Angels to watch over us all.

Will check in later on after work.


----------



## nittergma

Your chili sounds good Joy. I like the idea of different under flavors 
I wouldn't mind seeing the spread sheet I thing the quilt owners would like to have one too.


jheiens said:


> Sam, I always put beans (white or kidney) in my chili and always use ground turkey for the meat. After I've added the spicier seasonings, I add cocoa and cinnamon to taste for an under-flavor that my family really likes along with the chili powder, cumin, garlic, oregano, etc. Good job on the opening, Sam.
> 
> Margaret, the summary is a great idea and well done.
> 
> Sassafras, so glad you are/were feeling better--until the shopping trip.
> 
> June, the pictures are so lovely. Thanks for posting.
> 
> Congratulations to Heidi and Gary on their anniversary.
> 
> Can someone tell me (again) just who made the dishcloths shared at KAP? I've forgotten and wanted to say thank you again and to say that I've been using the rectangular one I chose and love it. Thank you so much.
> 
> I'm about to find the light at the end of my tunnel of everything that got set aside while working on the afghans. Before I try to work out the mess I made of my charts of the afghan squares, do you all seriously want to see the spreadsheets that Rookie has offered to make of the afghans/squares?
> 
> Hugs to all and may you all rest well and feel great tomorrow.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorlenna said:


> Daralene, your cousin's accomplishments are wonderful and impressive!
> 
> PupLover, sending positive thoughts for you and DH.
> 
> Julie, glad your accommodations are sorted and that you are feeling less stressed. I'm sure Ringo will be over the moon when you get back, and sending all luck for contact with Fale.
> 
> Busyworkerbee, sounds exciting--moving and getting things going with the shop.
> 
> Have to dash again, but thinking of all and sending hugs & blessings and healing for those in need.


It is quite exciting to think of being reunited with (hopefully) both my 'boys' - Ringo probably thinks kennels are a forever thing- I am glad I will go out myself to fetch him. Just one fly in the ointment, the blasted landlord has not sanctioned doing the painting that was needed, while I was away- not my fault his other property is costing- apparently it's balcony collapsed!


----------



## Sorlenna

_Person of Interest_ is one I've watched from the beginning, but I wasn't impressed with the first episode of _Scorpion_ (could not suspend my disbelief that far). I don't watch much TV, though. Right now, DD and I are anxiously waiting for _Grimm_ to come back on--they really left us hanging!

Melody, love & light to you and Greg during this hard time.

Kathy, congrats on your impending grandma-hood! Woot Woot!

I think I've forgotten something I wanted to say...stupid CRAFT. Well, know you're all here in my heart, all the time.

I'm working on another sock and waiting to see if he wants to go out shopping.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Yes! Yes! I see you Kate!!! LOL Honestly the area shown in the series makes me want to visit. So beautiful. I am really enjoying watching the show.


KateB said:


> It was filmed on the Ardverikie Estate in the Highlands of Scotland. This map shows you where that is.
> If you look across to the coast to the left of the word Glasgow you will see 2 small islands. If you look very closely at the coast (still on the mainland) just to the north of them you might see me waving to you!


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> Yes! Yes! I see you Kate!!! LOL Honestly the area shown in the series makes me want to visit. So beautiful. I am really enjoying watching the show.


You can see, Gwen, why I can still get homesick for the land of my birth!?


----------



## Gweniepooh

I read the exert about that one and it did sound like it would be funny.


machriste said:


> An old one that I just loved is The Vicar of Dibley. Talk about ROFLMAO!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> I read the exert about that one and it did sound like it would be funny.


Forgotten the name of the female lead, but just about anything she does is up for a belly laugh! Was married to Lenny Henry who is another comedian worth checking out (Dawn French is the name)


----------



## Gweniepooh

*Kathy (gotastch) * it is so wonderful to see you back! How exciting that you will be a grandma come April! I know that is going to be one truly loved baby. Will keep your DDIL in prayer through the remainder of her pregnancy. Sorry to hear of son's surgery but so glad all went well with that too. And silly cat...who would have though it could injure your knee in such a way. Will pray that it heals quickly too.
Again, WELCOME back to the tea party!


gottastch said:


> HELLO EVERYBODY!!!!!! I thought I'd better come back and see what you all are up to. I've missed you all and hope to be a better contributor/friend!
> 
> Anyway, I'm glad to be back and look forward to catching up with you all


----------



## Gweniepooh

Oh my....a gwennie.....haven't done one of those in ages....LOL


----------



## RookieRetiree

It's not a hardship for me to put the spreadsheet together. We may need to play one of those tile puzzles and move squares around on the spreadsheet..but that's easy once the information has been typed in to the basic format.



nittergma said:


> Your chili sounds good Joy. I like the idea of different under flavors
> I wouldn't mind seeing the spread sheet I thing the quilt owners would like to have one too.


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> It's not a hardship for me to put the spreadsheet together. We may need to play one of those tile puzzles and move squares around on the spreadsheet..but that's easy once the information has been typed in to the basic format.


I for one am very grateful that you are doing this, Rookie! I would like to know where my five ended up, and with whom, but neither did I want to create a nuisance!


----------



## cmaliza

Bonnie7591 said:


> :thumbup:Great idea for those who can't get the whole thing read.
> 
> Happy anniversary Heidi & Gary.


~~~ditto ditto ditto! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## flyty1n

angelam said:


> Then on to me please. If the Cleaning Fairy does show up I think we can give him/her fulltime work!


I came home from a late day yesterday and found that the cleaning fairy had been to my home and yard. The lawn was mowed, errant rose ends had been trimmed, and when I drove into the garage, I was amazed. It was so neat and clean that I first thought I had gone into someone else's garage. This same set of fairies came to my home a month ago and straightened out my Tuff garden shed. I don't want to loan them out as they are precious to me.. and yesterday's is my "baby" sister. Today the Garagedoorman is to come and fix the box that opens the garage door as it has been very sticky as of late.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Lurker 2 said:


> so great to have you back with us, Kathy (gottastch)
> Kansas gma you must remember that you've only been here a short time- you probably don't remember Zoe, or Carol's Gifts, Dave and so many others that us hoary oldies miss!


As usual, you are right-- and how lovely to know this place is prized enough for people to want to come back when they can!


----------



## Lurker 2

Kansas g-ma said:


> As usual, you are right-- and how lovely to know this place is prized enough for people to want to come back when they can!


By no means infallible dear Kansas!


----------



## Kansas g-ma

RookieRetiree said:


> Has anyone else gotten into the series "Scorpion"...it's about a group of misfit geniuses who help with Homeland Security issues. I really like it -- check it out if you have it in your area.


I love Scorpion-- saw so much of the misfit stuff when teaching. Also like Blacklist. Liked Elementary but was having so much trouble (bad hearing even with aids) and closed captioning was NOT accurate that I just gave up. I very seldom had trouble telling what my foreign students were saying, think I have lost some of that now. I will watch any mystery/thriller type show but don't need them to show bloody details. Criminal Minds is one of my very favorites.


----------



## pammie1234

flytyin, you are so lucky to have your own personal cleaning fairy! Sure wish I did!

Congratulations gottastch! I am so happy for you. I know you will be a great GM!

Melody and Greg, so sorry for the loss.


----------



## Normaedern

flyty1n said:


> I came home from a late day yesterday and found that the cleaning fairy had been to my home and yard. The lawn was mowed, errant rose ends had been trimmed, and when I drove into the garage, I was amazed. It was so neat and clean that I first thought I had gone into someone else's garage. This same set of fairies came to my home a month ago


Wonderful :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi

Good afternoon from Halifax, Nova Scotia. This is our last full day, the weather has been wonderful and we have found some yarn and fabric shops here.
caren the bag I stole from you is full to bursting with my purple stash, thank you xxx
we have had a great time and made so many great friends. Even found some knitters on the coach tour who we hope will join KP.
our flight doesn't leave until nearly midnight tomorrow, so we hope to have time to take the ferry across the water and have a final look around Halifax. 
I'll start posting some pictures when I get back and on my computer, hugs to all
Londy and Purple


----------



## Normaedern

Purple and Londy Lovely to see you, both. I can't wait for the pictures. I am glad you have had a wonderful time


----------



## iamsam

when you have had a scare like you had I would think one would react the same way - i'm just very glad it was just a scare. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, thank you for asking. Feel like a hypochondriac. Starting taking my temp as cheeks flushed. Ridiculously it ranges from 98.7 to 96.6. Honest to goodness I better not watch any t.v. medical shows or i'll "get" the disease of the week! Have no patience with myself. Can't sleep and been up since 3:30 a.m.Yucky.


----------



## Lurker 2

Gotta sign out for sometime. Need to pack the power supply, and I don't know if the new digs has WIFI or any internet!
Purplefi and London Girl will be home before me, it seems!
As this is mostly your Saturday/Sunday it is going to take an age catching up when I do get back on line!
So I am instituting a group hug!
{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{[all of us}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## jknappva

gagesmom said:


> Greg and I heard from our friends Crystal and JJ today. I am so sad and heart broken for these two. In the last week or so Crystal has lost her Uncle and her Mom, and then JJ lost a good friend and another good friend passed at the end of summer. Greg and I both knew the two friends that have passed on. So sad. Greg is on the verge of tears since I told him this morning of this friends passing away. Sometimes you just wish you could do more for the ones grieving but then you know you are doing something by just being there. RIP Dougie.


I'm so sorry to hear this, Mel. My condolences to you, Greg and your friends. I pray that all of you will be comforted.
Hugs, 
Junek


----------



## iamsam

that was quite a tribute daralene - i'm so glad you have good memories of him - it helps with the sadness. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Found out some nice things about my cousin that I didn't know. This article sums it up:
> http://www.torontosun.com/2014/10/13/paramedic-was-a-true-life-saver?token=4e51492c14fb2001989586b750c5aac2&utm_source=addThis&utm_medium=addthis_button_more&utm_campaign=Paramedic%20was%20a%20true%20life-saver%20%7C%20Toronto%20&%20GTA%20%7C%20News%20%7C%20Toronto%20Sun
> 
> I knew his team had participated in competitions as when the US and Canada competed his team came in 2nd, but had no idea that he was the person who innovated much of what they do and trained the people. I only knew his big smile and handshake and could tell how much he missed me and enjoyed seeing me. I saw him last, 2 yrs. ago at our one uncle's funeral. They had the Honor Guard there with a kilt and bagpipe player and they ushered the casket in and then ushered it out and a ceremony putting it in the hearse. Quite emotional. The funeral home was filled with paramedics that my cousin had trained and worked with and even the current and retired Commissioners. I had no idea how respected and loved he was. So glad I went. Our uncle, a minister, held the service and is son, also a minister and Dean's cousin, officiated the burial, which was about 1-2 hrs. away. It was a family reunion and although there were tears during the service, there was laughter and I must say, the time following a funeral for us is usually not sad, and I'm glad as my cousin wouldn't want it that way.
> 
> Had been 5 days since I saw DH as our paths were crossing as he returned from Julliard to the school as I was already on my way to Canada. So nice to be home. I went to Niagara on the Lake on my way home and got a Christmas present for my DIL from the Irish Shop there since I didn't get her sweater knit. I think it was a good price considering their prices are high, but the sweater cost less than the yarn I bought to knit the sweater, that I am determined someday to do. At the back of the shop is an Irish Tea Cafe and I had brunch there.
> 
> Had some of the best fish and chips at a Scottish restaurant in Burlington named the Thistle. The halibut was what I had and the best I have ever had. They had haggis on the menu but I was not tempted to try that. Mashed peas, or were they called mushed? Not fancy but great.
> 
> Hope I can get back to sleep now. Think it is unsettling to have now lost 3 cousins and to know my days with my aunts and uncles are numbered as they near their 90's or my one aunt, who is like a mother, nears her 100's. I know how lucky I am to have and her so long. She still looks in her 60's and loves to be told that too.


----------



## iamsam

well deserved help Julie. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I have been so very fortunate, in all the help I have been given!


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> well deserved help Julie. --- sam


Thanks Sam- bye bye for now- as explained in previous post!


----------



## Kathleendoris

I hadn't intended to post any more tonight, just to read and catch up, but I was so excited to read Gottasch's post that I just had to come on and say how happy I am for you and for the parents-to-be. I sincerely hope all the bad stuff is in the past and the pregnancy wiill be quite straightforward. You are going to have such fun, knitting all those special little things! Not to mention the sheer joy of holding that little one in a few months time. Pink, blue, who cares? It's a BABY!


----------



## iamsam

I am very late today - laziness - I just didn't feel like getting out of bed. a very grey day - drizzly - yucky - so I laid there and petted hickory - which she loved - and dozed.

just before they left Heidi brought me breakfast in bed. I was so surprised. she said she knew I would probably not go over so she brought it to me. nice hot oatmeal and hot coffee. I am truly blessed.

Phyllis is next door - don't know how long she is going to stay - she will take the two little boys with her and alexis will keep Bentley. 

need to rustle up something to eat - I am feeling a little eleveno'clockish. --- sam


----------



## jknappva

Kathy, so good to hear from you finally. So glad to hear things have worked out for the expectant parents. I know you all are delighted!!
Sounds like things are starting to go well with your family after surgery and injuries!!
My cat is so laid back that noise very seldom has her even raising her head. Although a few weeks ago the Air Force pilots were having night training...one flew over so low, she actually raised her head and looked around!! Silly cat!
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva

RookieRetiree said:


> Has anyone else gotten into the series "Scorpion"...it's about a group of misfit geniuses who help with Homeland Security issues. I really like it -- check it out if you have it in your area.
> 
> I'll be checking in on some of the other shows mentioned---I'm finishing up the 4th episode of Downton Abbey today on SimplyJune.org...I'm just not as into it as I used to be; maybe the more modern times aren't as interesting?!
> 
> I do like Person of Interest, Elementary, Good Wife, Revenge, Blue Bloods, Chicago Fire and Chicago PD.[/quo
> 
> Scorpion is on my have-to-watch list as are all of the NCIS shows. And, of course, never miss The Big Bang Theory. And Elementary is back on the last of the month!!
> Junek


----------



## iamsam

stunning pictures - thanks for sharing. --- sam



TNS said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> Lovely cloud patterns at sunrise today, but now the rain clouds are gathering so we are in for a wet morning (day?)


----------



## iamsam

I've never known them to do that - did you get a message? maybe they were just cleaning things up. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> I see they are shutting the forum down in 5 min. for 15 min., so that should help. Julie, you sure are getting a lot of knitting done. Marvelous. I see where you had a day with less hip pain. That is wonderful to hear. :wink:


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from Halifax, Nova Scotia. This is our last full day, the weather has been wonderful and we have found some yarn and fabric shops here.
> caren the bag I stole from you is full to bursting with my purple stash, thank you xxx
> we have had a great time and made so many great friends. Even found some knitters on the coach tour who we hope will join KP.
> our flight doesn't leave until nearly midnight tomorrow, so we hope to have time to take the ferry across the water and have a final look around Halifax.
> I'll start posting some pictures when I get back and on my computer, hugs to all
> Londy and Purple


 Even though you've had a great holiday, I know you both will be glad to be home and sleeping in your own bed!!
Looking forward to seeing pictures!!
Junek


----------



## iamsam

have not heard too much more - of course there are committees and committees and more committees studying the problem but don't think anyone has come up with a solution. one of the problems is the run off from the farmers using manure on their fields. but so far they haven't turned off the water as they did earlier this summer. glad we have a well. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> What is happening with the water in Toledo. Is it ok now???


----------



## gottastch

RookieRetiree said:


> Glad to see you back!!!! I'm so excited about your new grandbaby's imminent arrival. So happy for the couple--I know how devastating the loss of pregnancies is...here's praying for a very healthy baby and Mom.


Awww, thanks so much Rookie! Everything just feels so "right" this time


----------



## gottastch

Sorlenna said:


> Kathy, congrats on your impending grandma-hood! Woot Woot!


Thank you sooooo much!


----------



## gottastch

Gweniepooh said:


> *Kathy (gotastch) * it is so wonderful to see you back! How exciting that you will be a grandma come April! I know that is going to be one truly loved baby. Will keep your DDIL in prayer through the remainder of her pregnancy. Sorry to hear of son's surgery but so glad all went well with that too. And silly cat...who would have though it could injure your knee in such a way. Will pray that it heals quickly too.
> Again, WELCOME back to the tea party!


Thanks so much, Gwen...great to be back    I am looking forward to seeing photos from KAP. I thought a lot about all of you when I saw the date come and go on my calendar. I'm sure lots of fun was had by all.


----------



## gottastch

Kansas g-ma said:


> As usual, you are right-- and how lovely to know this place is prized enough for people to want to come back when they can!


----------



## iamsam

which island is that? it sounds as though you would be better off living on the island. sam



busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Interesting recipes there Sam.
> 
> I am, as usual, busy, busy, busy. Today, I spent selling raffle tickets for RSL Christmas raffle. Had fun watching the kiddy photographers over the way taking all their pics.
> 
> New job not yet started as sister is waiting for more stock to arrive before opening this store. I will enjoy working there, as I can be creative with stock and displays.
> 
> Best part is 2 nights freedom from the seniors (sometimes DM gets a little demanding on my time - gets jealous of me doing for others and not her) on a holiday island. I am not complaining, okay maybe a little, but sometime DM gets very bitter and nasty and I do not want to be around her when she is like that.
> 
> The cat that we adopted (told real estate she is a foster until kittens old enough to go to new homes)is a lovely loving rag doll cat, who is near delivery and gets very uncomfortable. Only wish we could tell how long she has to go without expense of vet. Afraid I only like going near vets when necessary.
> 
> Tomorrow is market day. Some weeks are better than others and DM is starting to come on board with spending more time at market. She want 1/3 of the money from this, but not spend the time there helping. DM is not happy I won't share when she doesn't come down to market. I think that is only fair as I am the one who sets up and usually the only one to pull down. A positive is, after discussion with DSF, roof of portable pergola is staying on framework from now on.
> 
> We have added crochet top fridge towels to our stock. Will be keeping track of which ones sell so DM gets 3 of 5 dollars for each one she has made and 1 out of 5 dollars for each one I make from her supplies.
> 
> Gradually changing over to handmade stock as excess shop stock depletes. Also have pulled all winter gear and only putting out summer gear (which includes summer weight scarves) and more hand crafted stuff. 1 item I find is selling is my coffee candles. I have 6 ready, not sure they will go as color not fully right. May have to remelt and add more brown as still slightly murky grey.
> 
> I haven't told the seniors, but if this shop works out, I will be moving over to the island permanently. Have been checking the rentals and some I can afford.
> 
> Will try and keep up with all the news.
> 
> Hugs and energy to all. Hope everyone is well and safe.
> 
> Julie, take care with your remaining trip and flight home.
> 
> Comfort and angel hugs to any who have had a loss, whether friend, family or pet.


----------



## gottastch

jknappva said:


> Kathy, so good to hear from you finally./quote]
> 
> Hi June Bug


----------



## iamsam

that is too funny. --- sam



KateB said:


> Another language thing here....this is what we mean by a boob tube!


----------



## gottastch

pammie1234 said:


> Congratulations gottastch! I am so happy for you. I know you will be a great GM!


Thank you so much, Pammie!!!


----------



## gottastch

Kathleendoris said:


> I hadn't intended to post any more tonight, just to read and catch up, but I was so excited to read Gottasch's post that I just had to come on and say how happy I am for you and for the parents-to-be. I sincerely hope all the bad stuff is in the past and the pregnancy wiill be quite straightforward. You are going to have such fun, knitting all those special little things! Not to mention the sheer joy of holding that little one in a few months time. Pink, blue, who cares? It's a BABY!


You are quite right about that, Kathleendoris! Doesn't matter the sex of the baby to me. It even sounds like I will get to help maybe with daycare a day or two a week...what fun!!!!


----------



## iamsam

may we see a picture of your jacket? please --- sam



angelam said:


> Good morning all. Thanks to Sam for a great opening as always, lots of yummy recipes to trawl through. I hope your ice cream diet doesn't become too boring Sam, maybe after a while when the gums are healed a bit, something like chilli or any ground meat recipe might provide a change of taste. Congratulations to Gary and Heidi on their anniversary. I hope they have a good weekend away.
> Thanks to Darowil for the synopsis. I think it's a marvellous idea. Thank you for giving up your time to do it.
> Ohio Joy - I for one would love to see the spreadsheet on the Afghans, but only if it doesn't take up too much of Rookie's time. Rookie - you're a star for taking it on.
> Cashmeregma - that was a lovely newspaper article about your cousin. He was a good man. I remember Niagara on the Lake, such a pretty little town, pleased you got your gift. Glad you're safely home after all your driving.
> TNS, beautiful cloud pictures. It's very dull and overcast here at the moment. Not particularly cold but no sign of the sun. But at least we are still having above average temps, I have a feeling there may be something horrid around the corner!
> Nicho I love the pictures of your haul from Golbourn. Bet that Alpaca yarn is soooo soft. The colours on the hand dyed yarn are beautiful - just my colours.
> Well I'm off to try and do something productive today. Have to go to the supermarket first or I'll starve to death. Then, if the weather stays dry, I intend to get out in the garden and plant some spring flowers and bulbs. I also need to block my jacket which I have finished knitting at long last. My least favourite part of the whole process! Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## Bonnie7591

Kathy, good to hear from you & congrats on the coming baby, so exciting especially when they have been waiting a while. Sorry your knee is giving you grief but hopefully it will be back to normal soon.

I also like the NCIS shows, Blacklist & Criminal Minds, my DH diesnt like any of them so thank goodness for DVR or I'd never watch anything but the History, Smithsonian or News channels.
I have not heard of Scorpion, not even in adverts.

Melody, so sorry you have lost so many friends recently, seems too much all at once & obviously they must be young folks.

We are having another beautiful day here, I have been out in the yard for a couple of hours with only a short sleeved shirt. 
Pulled e last of the beets, they are roasting right now & will be turned into Hoeyed beets when done.
I have the 2nd 5 gallon pail of carrots in my washer, I hose off most of the dirt in the wheel barrel, then throw them in the washer to be scrubbed, then a quick bath in bleach water, rinse & lay out to dry. There are still lots more in the garden but I think this should be enough, I hope. I'm sure Max, the horse will enjoy the rest as the GKs are coming from Mon. To Wed so we will have to walk to the pasture at least once each day to visit him


----------



## iamsam

that sounds yummy kate - thanks for sharing --- sam



KateB said:


> Thought this sounded good.....
> 
> Baked Potato Casserole


----------



## Bonnie7591

Sam, I've never heard the term " eleven o'clock ish? Is that an Ohio saying?


thewren said:


> I am very late today - laziness - I just didn't feel like getting out of bed. a very grey day - drizzly - yucky - so I laid there and petted hickory - which she loved - and dozed.
> 
> just before they left Heidi brought me breakfast in bed. I was so surprised. she said she knew I would probably not go over so she brought it to me. nice hot oatmeal and hot coffee. I am truly blessed.
> 
> Phyllis is next door - don't know how long she is going to stay - she will take the two little boys with her and alexis will keep Bentley.
> 
> need to rustle up something to eat - I am feeling a little eleveno'clockish. --- sam


----------



## iamsam

those are lovely darowil - the globe is great - and what beautiful birds - especially the red ones. thanks so much for sharing. --- sam



darowil said:


> They really are lvoely aren't why. I am currently working on the remeneant I got from Bendigo- haven't worked any of the other yarns yet.
> Showed photos today of my Wangaretta haul to a couple of hte Adelaide KPers- they fancy a road trip next year visiting Bendigo, Wa. One of them loves flowers- goes on garden tours in the UK and Europe so she would love to go to Floriade. So maybe same time next year?
> And I've justtransferred my photos from the camera onto my computer so here come more photos from my trip- all from before the KAP. Includes some photos so no need to ask what Floriade is. A flaoer festival in Canberra held at his time each year (well I think its every year!). These are from the same area as the Platypuses so even when I didn't see a platypus I saw plenty of pretty birds (and noisy, the cockatoos in particular squawk loudly).


----------



## Cashmeregma

Cashmeregma wrote:
Oh I love a good who dunnit' also. I'll look this up.



Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup:


Netflix doesn't have it now and Amazon has the DVD for sale, non USA format and season one might be for the US. Have to check with DH but I think our player that does USA and European is just for VCH and not DVD.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Bonnie7591 said:


> Denise, thanks for the pictures, those buttons are so cute, are they expensive there? Fancy ones like that are stupidly expensive here, I saw some 4 buttons for $9, more than I paid for the yarn to knit a baby sweater. I did get some at Fabricland a while ago when notions were 50% off but they were still $5
> 
> Daralene, what a nice article a out your cousin. I'm glad your travels went well & you got to do the shopping you wanted, with our dollar so low, 88 cents it said on the news last night, you maybe got a bargain? Funerals are always sad affairs but it is also nice to meet up with relatives you may not have seen for a while. Seems we only get together at weddings & funerals.
> Desert Joy, hope you got some more sleep & are feeling better today, maybe you just overdid it yesterday?


No bargain that I could see. I paid par, which to me meant equal at the restaurant and paid $18 more in American money for the gift, so was surprised on the way home when I heard them saying what the dollar rate was. Maybe I just understood things wrong. Glad you liked the article on my cousin, especially since it is in Canada. Quite far from you, but then you do get to Toronto now.


----------



## NanaCaren

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, I've never heard the term " eleven o'clock ish? Is that an Ohio saying?


I use o'clock ish all the time that means sort of close too.!


----------



## purl2diva

It has been a gray and gloomy week here and cold today. There are still a lot of beautifully colored trees that have held on to their leaves so they made so e delightful bright spots amidst the gray.

We drove past Lake Michigan and there were BIG waves coming over the breakwaters. Looked more like an ocean than a lake.

Melody -sorry to hear about the loss of friends.

Kathy -good to see you back. Looking forward to seeing the gifts you make for the baby.

Julie -glad you found new accommodations. Hope that you will be reunited with Fale soon.


----------



## Cashmeregma

gagesmom said:


> Greg and I heard from our friends Crystal and JJ today. I am so sad and heart broken for these two. In the last week or so Crystal has lost her Uncle and her Mom, and then JJ lost a good friend and another good friend passed at the end of summer. Greg and I both knew the two friends that have passed on. So sad. Greg is on the verge of tears since I told him this morning of this friends passing away. Sometimes you just wish you could do more for the ones grieving but then you know you are doing something by just being there. RIP Dougie.


So sorry to hear this. That is losing way too many so close together. Sympathy to your friends and to you and Greg.


----------



## Cashmeregma

KateB said:


> They are basically just mashed peas, usually marrowfat peas. I found some recipes, but none of them included vinegar and I always thought that was an ingredient?


And if they were served with the fried fish, perhaps they did have vinegar on them.


----------



## sassafras123

Mellie, hugs for you and Greg.
Kathy, welcome back. So exciting to hear you will be a grandma. Hope knee heals quickly.
Sam, bless you. I think you are right and I never thought of that.
Took another three hour nap and feel better. But hadn't be doing much today.
Josephine and Londy girl, looking forward to your pics.
Kansas, how are you feeling?


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gottastch, so wonderful to hear the great news about the expected baby after the tragedy of two lost. Sorry to hear about that and know it was terrible to go through, but now some joy in your lives.

Take it easy on the knee and so good to hear from you.


----------



## Designer1234

Gweniepooh said:


> Just a quick reminder (I'm guilty too so reminding myself also) that if commenting on only a snippet of a long post it helps us all if you delete what isn't vital....i.e. when thanking Sam for his wonderful recipes and that is all you can delete MOST of the post you are relying to and it keeps us from getting split at the end of the week because we have so many pages. Like I said...reminding myself too.  Love & Peace to everyone.


I agree - if you copy the whl0e first message, we will be split far too soon. Thanks Gwennie -- I thought of suggesting that too.


----------



## gottastch

Thanks for the welcome back...so good to see you all!


----------



## Designer1234

Hi everyone! We have had two lovely days in our new 'home town'. Pat's brother and wife drove up from Victoria for lunch and we had a great visit we drove out to Genoa Bay and then they headed back home. It is so good for both the brothers to live close to each other. They had a great visit, discussing different yachts in the bay, and just visiting. I get along really well with my sil who is not very well and I know his brother is glad we are close by. 

Today we walked through the farmer's market which is held every Saturday morning all year round and there was lots of produce and crafts as well as different wines being sold. We didn't buy much but I got to know a couple of the vendors. I saw that there is an alpaca farm close to here so we will take a side trip.

After the farmer's market we drove out to Crofton and then Chemainus where my cousins mural is. This time we also went into OLD TOWN and there are 3 blocks of wonderful little stores and we did visit a few. We are going back next week on a nice day and really check them out. We want to know the nicest places in this area to take our friends who have promised to visit us. We stopped and had an ice cream cone. I walked better than I have for 6 or 7 years. We finally (the two of us)decided that the 'attacks' of weakness I have been having for years was because of my BP meds. My doctor insisted I keep on taking 2 per day, and I havecut back to one every other day. The difference is like a miracle. Pat takes my bp twice a day and I am dealing with it as we go along. The new doctor we found here said that obviously with Pat having his paramedic EMS as a Supervisor and me knowing what IO was feeling to be careful, but our feelings made a lot of sense. I feel better than I have for years. We have slept and recoveredfrom the move and I was able to walk all through town today instead of being exhausted. It makes me a bit angry as I kept asking two different doctors if I could reduce my Prinivil, they both agreed that as I have been on it for years and years I should not do so. I have cut back very slowly and it is like day and night - no collapsing and heading into emergency which was the reason for all my tests as he thought it was my heart. I know now that we have to be our own advocate. I trust Pat more than any doctor I might see 3 or 4 times a year. 

This is such a good move for us. (That is one thing you can add to your list Darowil, which by the way was really handy. We survived our move, we are settled and we are happy. 

Talk to you all later.


----------



## jheiens

Bonnie7591 said:


> When I went to college, they taught us that "normal range" was what 95% of people were. My temperature is always 35.6/96, I had a terrible time convincing the doctor I had an infection after my hysterectomy a few years ago.


I apparently carry a blood calcium level of 9+ to 10+, depending on the tests used to measure it. My endocrinologist always insisted that I was on the verge of something or other--parathyroid problems or a return of the CA, at least--but my oncologist told him that I always carried such readings. In his words, that's why the Bell curve looks as it does. Those ''normal'' readings only cover that middle percentage. The rest of us are either above or below that''normal.'' Same thing must apply to body temps, too.

Ohio Joy


----------



## iamsam

Bonnie7591 wrote:
Sam, I've never heard the term " eleven o'clock ish? Is that an Ohio saying?

actuslly it is a direct quote from pooh bear in the 40 acre woods - means it is time to get the honey pot out. --- sam


----------



## Kansas g-ma

jknappva said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone else gotten into the series "Scorpion"...it's about a group of misfit geniuses who help with Homeland Security issues. I really like it -- check it out if you have it in your area.
> 
> I'll be checking in on some of the other shows mentioned---I'm finishing up the 4th episode of Downton Abbey today on SimplyJune.org...I'm just not as into it as I used to be; maybe the more modern times aren't as interesting?!
> 
> I do like Person of Interest, Elementary, Good Wife, Revenge, Blue Bloods, Chicago Fire and Chicago PD.[/quo
> 
> Scorpion is on my have-to-watch list as are all of the NCIS shows. And, of course, never miss The Big Bang Theory. And Elementary is back on the last of the month!!
> Junek
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, yes, forgot NCIS and Big Bang!
Click to expand...


----------



## Kansas g-ma

sassafras123 said:


> Mellie, hugs for you and Greg.
> Kathy, welcome back. So exciting to hear you will be a grandma. Hope knee heals quickly.
> Sam, bless you. I think you are right and I never thought of that.
> Took another three hour nap and feel better. But hadn't be doing much today.
> Josephine and Londy girl, looking forward to your pics.
> Kansas, how are you feeling?


I'm doing fine (well, except for ankle I smashed into an outdoor light, it is tender but not broken, etc) and Connie might be doing better. Her sis called to say they might have gotten the heart rate down where it should be. Right now I wish my serger would work right but you do what you can.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Designer1234 said:


> Today we walked through the farmer's market. I know now that we have to be our own advocate. I trust Pat more than any doctor I might see 3 or 4 times a year. .


You may have a real gem of wisdom there. Many doctors are just all too willing to slap on another prescription. So glad you are feeling better and able to walk!


----------



## RookieRetiree

I know I feel better when I keep taking my BP and take the meds accordingly (with Dr.s' okay). Some days I need one whole one and other days, just 1/2. I don't get light-headed anymore and seem to be sleeping better also. It's all in my attempt to get off of them completely and have been logging the rates twice a day. Without that, the Dr. really has nothing to go on and would be very reluctant to make any changes. I agree---we have to be the bosses of our ourselves (and those we love)!



Kansas g-ma said:


> You may have a real gem of wisdom there. Many doctors are just all too willing to slap on another prescription. So glad you are feeling better and able to walk!


----------



## 81brighteyes

For Darowil: 
It was so thoughtful of you to write a synopsis of the previous week's Tea Party. I never read to the end of it and when people start commenting about some of the events, I'm sure that I am not the only one who is at a loss. I think what you did was a wonderful idea and thank you for bringing us up to date.


----------



## Karena

Sam,
Still no rain in So Calif. Not really getting into the Halloween spirit yet. Few red and yellow leaves. 
Get out the cream cheese, pumpkin bread up next. Great recipes.
Thanks. 
Karena


----------



## Lurker 2

Karena said:


> Sam,
> Still no rain in So Calif. Not really getting into the Halloween spirit yet. Few red and yellow leaves.
> Get out the cream cheese, pumpkin bread up next. Great recipes.
> Thanks.
> Karena


Oh and belated Happy Birthday!

I'm outta here- before my battery completely discharges!


----------



## flyty1n

Kansas g-ma said:


> Right now I wish my serger would work right but you do what you can.


My sister, who was a serger/sewing machine troubleshooter for years, always told me that before I gave up on my serger, I was to completely unthread it. Then, opening the inside door, there is usually a diagram with numbers on it of which of the hooks and needles should be thread in which order and a diagram of exactly how that was to be done. I'd then thread it in the exact order following the diagram and it would usually work wonderfully again. She said that the order was very important, and not to wimp out and just leave the ones threaded that were already threaded. I don't know if you've done that, but perhaps if you haven't, it would be worth a try.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

flyty1n said:


> My sister, who was a serger/sewing machine troubleshooter for years, always told me that before I gave up on my serger, I was to completely unthread it. Then, opening the inside door, there is usually a diagram with numbers on it of which of the hooks and needles should be thread in which order and a diagram of exactly how that was to be done. I'd then thread it in the exact order following the diagram and it would usually work wonderfully again. She said that the order was very important, and not to wimp out and just leave the ones threaded that were already threaded. I don't know if you've done that, but perhaps if you haven't, it would be worth a try.


Oh, yeah, have had this serger for years, it is past its prime. I put in new needles, took tension back to 0 on all and worked and worked, decided it was better to just multiple-zigzag what I needed done and it will do. Not what I wanted, but I'm tired of messing. It has been acting up for some time, can get it working one minute and then not. Need to just dump it.


----------



## jknappva

gottastch said:


> jknappva said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kathy, so good to hear from you finally./quote]
> 
> Hi June Bug
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!!! I used to be June Bug a lot more often when I was younger. My boss of almost 20 yrs. would sometimes call me that!! Always take it as a compliment.
> I'm excited for you...a grandbaby!!! Praying everything goes well
> Junek
Click to expand...


----------



## flyty1n

Kansas g-ma said:


> Oh, yeah, have had this serger for years, it is past its prime. I put in new needles, took tension back to 0 on all and worked and worked, decided it was better to just multiple-zigzag what I needed done and it will do. Not what I wanted, but I'm tired of messing. It has been acting up for some time, can get it working one minute and then not. Need to just dump it.


I'm sure you have already lubed it as well. Wish you lived next door to me and we'd take it over to my sister who lives just around the corner.


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> I use o'clock ish all the time that means sort of close too.!


How goes the Punkin Chunkin, Caren? I've missed morning coffee with you!
Junek


----------



## iamsam

really kate - you make it with clean litter. --- sam



KateB said:


> Eeew! :shock:


----------



## Kansas g-ma

flyty1n said:


> I'm sure you have already lubed it as well. Wish you lived next door to me and we'd take it over to my sister who lives just around the corner.


Oh, yeah, the first thing I did, also blew out the fuzz, etc. Would love to meet sis, always learn more stuff. I can usually adjust most anything on a sewing machine or serger (OK, not the electronic ones, won't touch them) because of a class I had years ago. This one is just past it but I hate to give it up! Worst part is I have another serger, just not familiar with it and don't want to spend time messing with it. I appreciate your attempts to help! That's what this site does really well.


----------



## Designer1234

I watched the Doc Martin show last night. I understand it is the first one in the new series. I nearly laughed my head off. He and the mother of his child got married, and seemed really happy. The story line was hilarious and I was laughing so loud in my room that Pat came in to see what was happening. If you get a chance to watch it this week please do. It was sooo funny. I haven't watched all of them but this one won me over. Hilarious! I do love the English comedies. So much better than ours in North America although I have to admit we have some pretty good Canadian shows which are now shown in the States. Heartland, and some of the others I can't remember which ones. will have to look them up.


----------



## sassafras123

Karena, I'm hoping we get an el nino this winter.
Incidentally, didn't get out and about on recent Tripp to Napa to see earthquake damage. But Al said First Street was open again.


----------



## Poledra65

darowil said:


> And yet for us these type of birds are not unusual- we have anumber of lorikeets. So while they are beautiful they are not exotic to us. And the lovley looking sulpahr crested are unpopular they are so noisy and they are very destructive


They are destructive as pets too, if you put the cage too close to the wall or window sill, ask me how I know, Goffins can do a lot of damage too. :roll:


----------



## Bonnie7591

I just got an email with this link to some interesting slow cooker recipes.

http://www.answers.com/article/1204627/13-things-you-never-knew-you-could-make-in-a-crock-pot?param4=fb-demo&param1=food&param2=813711


----------



## cmaliza

Lurker 2 said:


> I have been so very fortunate, in all the help I have been given!


~~~Let us all count or blessings, and say thanks for the things/situations/people we appreciate and enjoy. "Tis the season.....coming into my favorite time of year. People become more reflective, gentle, and generous.


----------



## Pup lover

Thank you all for the prayers and hugs. Bonnie yes i have been having pain on and off for months the last 6-8 and has been constant and worse and since i have insurance again went to the Dr. I have had the water filed ovarian cysts before and yes they are painful spent a day in the emergency room cause i thought it was appendix. That was 20 years ago though. I have been having a lot of back pain and some abdomen pain. They are just going to keep an eye on them all for awhile. I have my check up with the oncologist next month though i have thought about calling his office and letting him know what's going on just in case.

Prayers and hugs for everyone dealing with the loss of loved ones and friends. Darowil really appreciated your recap of events very helpful for those of us who just can't keep up.

Julie, prayers that all works out in January and that you get to see Fale, hopefully before then!

DH and i have been marathon watching Breaking Bad it is interesting. Scarey and sad the way drugs take over and ruin lives.


----------



## Pup lover

Kathy!!! So happy to see you back, congrats on the grandchild!!


----------



## Pup lover

DH and i both like scorpion and how to get away with murder



RookieRetiree said:


> Has anyone else gotten into the series "Scorpion"...it's about a group of misfit geniuses who help with Homeland Security issues. I really like it -- check it out if you have it in your area.
> 
> I'll be checking in on some of the other shows mentioned---I'm finishing up the 4th episode of Downton Abbey today on SimplyJune.org...I'm just not as into it as I used to be; maybe the more modern times aren't as interesting?!
> 
> I do like Person of Interest, Elementary, Good Wife, Revenge, Blue Bloods, Chicago Fire and Chicago PD.


----------



## Pup lover

[quote=Bonnie7591

I also like the NCIS shows, Blacklist & Criminal Minds, my DH diesnt like any of them so thank goodness for DVR or I'd never watch anything but the History, Smithsonian or News channels.
I have not heard of Scorpion, not even in adverts.

I can relate Bonnie. We could watch tv together and stick our DHs in another room and they would get along fine!! DH does like the Blacklist James Spader is wonderful as well as the girl who plays his daughter


----------



## cmaliza

nicho said:


> Hello everyone from Denise in Sydney. It has been a couple of weeks since I have joined in, but I have popped in occasionally to skim read. Just have not had the time to comment. Thanks Margaret for the summary. It is a great idea for people like me who get way behind and miss a lot by skim reading. Thanks again, hope you manage to keep it up.
> I have spoken to Julie a few times, so have been kept informed of the Tribunal outcome and what she has been up to. Glad you have accommodation organised for the last few nights Julie. Hope you got to see some of Sydney's sights today.
> While I was tidying up today, I came across the yarn I bought at the down under KAP. Have not found anywhere to stash it yet! But thought you might like to see the photos. Healing wishes to all who need them and hugs all round. Take good care and happy knitting!
> Denise


~~~Lovely yearn! mmmmmmmmmm! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Pup lover

RookieRetiree said:


> I know I feel better when I keep taking my BP and take the meds accordingly (with Dr.s' okay). Some days I need one whole one and other days, just 1/2. I don't get light-headed anymore and seem to be sleeping better also. It's all in my attempt to get off of them completely and have been logging the rates twice a day. Without that, the Dr. really has nothing to go on and would be very reluctant to make any changes. I agree---we have to be the bosses of our ourselves (and those we love)!


So true!!!


----------



## jheiens

Pup lover said:


> I have been having a lot of back pain and some abdomen pain. They are just going to keep an eye on them all for awhile. I have my check up with the oncologist next month though i have thought about calling his office and letting him know what's going on just in case.


Darlin', why wait and take a chance, given what you've been through?

Surely, it's better to check it out and find it to be nothing terribly bad, health-wise, than to find out too late that if you'd checked earlier, it could have been dealt with more positively?

Hugs, Ohio Joy


----------



## cmaliza

KateB said:


> Another language thing here....this is what we mean by a boob tube!


~~~~Ahhhhh...language! What a treat! :XD: :XD:


----------



## cmaliza

darowil said:


> They really are lvoely aren't why. I am currently working on the remeneant I got from Bendigo- haven't worked any of the other yarns yet.
> Showed photos today of my Wangaretta haul to a couple of hte Adelaide KPers- they fancy a road trip next year visiting Bendigo, Wa. One of them loves flowers- goes on garden tours in the UK and Europe so she would love to go to Floriade. So maybe same time next year?
> And I've justtransferred my photos from the camera onto my computer so here come more photos from my trip- all from before the KAP. Includes some photos so no need to ask what Floriade is. A flaoer festival in Canberra held at his time each year (well I think its every year!). These are from the same area as the Platypuses so even when I didn't see a platypus I saw plenty of pretty birds (and noisy, the cockatoos in particular squawk loudly).


~~~What a treat of photos! Fantastic! Thanks! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Pup lover

jheiens said:


> Darlin', why wait and take a chance, given what you've been through?
> 
> Surely, it's better to check it out and find it to be nothing terribly bad, health-wise, than to find out too late that if you'd checked earlier, it could have been dealt with more positively?
> 
> Hugs, Ohio Joy


Thanks Joy, yes that's why I will be calling his office Monday and seeing what he says and will see if I can get in to the kidney specialist on the 31st which is a day off of school so don't have to miss work. Hugs back to you {{{Joy}}}


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Pup lover said:


> Thank you all for the prayers and hugs. Bonnie yes i have been having pain on and off for months the last 6-8 and has been constant and worse and since i have insurance again went to the Dr. I have had the water filed ovarian cysts before and yes they are painful spent a day in the emergency room cause i thought it was appendix. That was 20 years ago though. I have been having a lot of back pain and some abdomen pain. They .


I'm no expert but I think you really should call the oncologist immediately.


----------



## Poledra65

Gottastch, 

CONGRATULATIONS!!!! To you and the parents, how wonderful. Isn't if crazy how when you stop trying, it seems to happen like there was never a problem? 
Hope your knee heals quickly and without any lasting after effects.


----------



## Poledra65

Melody, so sorry about the loss of your and Gregs friends and the family members of your other friends. 
Hugs.


----------



## sassafras123

PulLover, would you let your DH postpone doctors visit? Just saying. We are not always good about self care.
Kansas, hope your ankle better soon. Hopeful your friend is showing improvements.


----------



## cmaliza

KateB said:


> It was filmed on the Ardverikie Estate in the Highlands of Scotland. This map shows you where that is.
> If you look across to the coast to the left of the word Glasgow you will see 2 small islands. If you look very closely at the coast (still on the mainland) just to the north of them you might see me waving to you!


~~~Waving back attcha'!
What a lot of islands you have! I never realized that! Thanks for the map. :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza

gagesmom said:


> Greg and I heard from our friends Crystal and JJ today. I am so sad and heart broken for these two. In the last week or so Crystal has lost her Uncle and her Mom, and then JJ lost a good friend and another good friend passed at the end of summer. Greg and I both knew the two friends that have passed on. So sad. Greg is on the verge of tears since I told him this morning of this friends passing away. Sometimes you just wish you could do more for the ones grieving but then you know you are doing something by just being there. RIP Dougie.


~~~Our hearts to you, too.


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> Gotta sign out for sometime. Need to pack the power supply, and I don't know if the new digs has WIFI or any internet!
> Purplefi and London Girl will be home before me, it seems!
> As this is mostly your Saturday/Sunday it is going to take an age catching up when I do get back on line!
> So I am instituting a group hug!
> {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{[all of us}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


Hope you are able to get back on before heading back home, but if not, have a safe trip and see you when you get home. 
HUGS back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! And to everyone else too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2

Pup lover said:


> Thank you all for the prayers and hugs. Bonnie yes i have been having pain on and off for months the last 6-8 and has been constant and worse and since i have insurance again went to the Dr. I have had the water filed ovarian cysts before and yes they are painful spent a day in the emergency room cause i thought it was appendix. That was 20 years ago though. I have been having a lot of back pain and some abdomen pain. They are just going to keep an eye on them all for awhile. I have my check up with the oncologist next month though i have thought about calling his office and letting him know what's going on just in case.
> 
> Prayers and hugs for everyone dealing with the loss of loved ones and friends. Darowil really appreciated your recap of events very helpful for those of us who just can't keep up.
> 
> Julie, prayers that all works out in January and that you get to see Fale, hopefully before then!
> 
> DH and i have been marathon watching Breaking Bad it is interesting. Scarey and sad the way drugs take over and ruin lives.


I am sorry to hear you've been in so much pain for so long. Do take care. 
I am in my new digs- me the two suitcases the laptop and stroller. And connected to the WIFI- so I will be able to download some of my photos. I have all but finished my Sydney cowl- just need to locate the crochet hooks I bought to weave in the ends where I joined the yarn.
I need to go out to find food- they don't do meals, just tea and coffee.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Hope you are able to get back on before heading back home, but if not, have a safe trip and see you when you get home.
> HUGS back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! And to everyone else too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I am back online! So that is great! Need to go out and get some lunch.


----------



## cmaliza

machriste said:


> An old one that I just loved is The Vicar of Dibley. Talk about ROFLMAO!!!!


~~~ :XD: :XD: Oh YES.....a VERY funny series! Way too few episodes for me!


----------



## cmaliza

gottastch said:


> HELLO EVERYBODY!!!!!! I thought I'd better come back and see what you all are up to. I've missed you all and hope to be a better contributor/friend!
> 
> A quick update: Dear son and dearest daughter-in-law lost two babies early on in the pregnancies and it was devasting for all of us. They were doing fertility treatments and she could just tell that things weren't right, before the losses occurred. They decided to take a break from the treatments and what do you suppose happened, all on its own? YUP...I'm gonna be a grandma come April, 2015!!!!!!!!! I'm excited beyond words and we have all been cautiously optimistic. After dearest DIL got through her first trimester, we all breathed easier and she's have minimal morning sickness and no pains, to speak of. All looks good thus far. An ultrasound will reveal the sex of the baby (only to me) and I will get busy punching out either blue or pink snowflakes. A good friend of theirs is going to take photos as I dump the box of snowflakes over their heads to catch their reaction when they find out the sex of their baby. Sounds like such fun and those kids these days have such wonderful ideas. I've been going crazy looking for/making monthly pregnancy gifts for her, as well as plotting and scheming the other gifts I will make for the baby
> 
> Dear father-in-law had a knee replacement and is doing well. The pain pills after surgery made for some comical conversations. He told us that "one night" he was back aboard ship (from his Navy days) and couldn't understand why, after being retired from the service since 1973 that they'd want an old fart like him back aboard ship - LOL. Another night he was hungry for bing cherries and they didn't have any at the hospital so he had to go pick some. He doesn't know where he went to find them to pick but still, he was sure he picked them (they were actually a gift from some friends who came to see him) - LOL. He is done with his rehab now and all seems to be well.
> 
> I'm nursing an injured knee. People in our neighborhood are still shooting off fireworks...just 2 or 3 or 4 a night. They have finally stopped but last month, DH and I were sitting in our spots, on the couch, with kitty Cocoa sitting on the floor between us. The fireworks started and she shot straight up in the air (she is deathly afraid of that noise) and she was trying to get into my lap but ended up landing flat on my knee and bent it the wrong way (I had my feet up on the coffee table...naughty, naughty). I waited a week and went to the doctor. She was afraid the meniscus was torn so 1-2-3 I had an MRI which thankfully revealed just trauma around the knee cap with lots of swelling. All I can really do is stay off it, as much as I can, and ice it. I have some of dear son's elastic knee braces and they do help but they always seem to work there way down so I'm constantly pulling on it, when I wear it.
> 
> Dear son had the vein in his leg stripped - finally. He has been fiddling with it since 2011! He did not have to have surgery but had a same day procedure where they made an incision behind his knee and ran a little wire up the vein all the way up to his groin. The vein was badly varicose so had lots of "kinks" in it along the way. They gave him pain shots, as they went, all the way 'up there.' He's never had any kind of surgery or procedure of any kind so this was quite the experience for him! Once they got all the way up to the groin, they started slowly pulling the little wire back out, cauterizing the vein as they pulled it back out. A few stitches behind the knee and he was done. After two weeks he had the stitches removed and just had some injections in the lower part of his leg, to dissolve the lower part of that vein. Since the vein is closer to the surface, in the lower leg, they could treat it that way. All is fine there now too and he is happy this whole thing is behind him. He is still managing the jewelry store and D-DIL is still loving her job doing hair. She is already receiving some cute gifts from her clients. She is just beaming and is even more beautiful than she was before, if that can be possible
> 
> I think that covers the BIG things that have occurred. I still have the dumb phone that works sometimes and doesn't work other times. DH says it is good enough...grrrrrrr.
> 
> Cousin Mark Sanders, aka Mr. Explosive, is racing his nitro funny car at Auto Club Famoso Raceway in Bakersfield, California this weekend. It was a huge field of 30 cars yesterday, to start things off. He came in #1 in the first qualifying with his time being 5.724 seconds at 245 mph. I don't know much about this racing stuff so am not sure what the distance is...quarter mile maybe? Anyway, round #2 is today and his class starts racing at 1:00 Pacific, 3:00 Central, 4:00 Eastern times today. If you are so inclined, you can even watch it on www.bangshift.com. It is kinda fun. You can't believe the rumble that goes through your whole body, during the burn-outs, when you are right there...crazy. They race as a family and their 21-year old son is the crew chief. Super exciting, if you are into that kind of thing
> 
> Anyway, I'm glad to be back and look forward to catching up with you all


~~~Welcome back! We missed you this summer when we were in St. Paul. Hope to be back there in the next 3-4 months.

Congrats on the up-coming g'mahood! It has to be very exhilarating. Sorry about the earlier losses. Life is full of all kinds of experiences for us to absorb. Blessings on the new parents!


----------



## cmaliza

gagesmom said:


> Thank you all for your hugs and prayers. Greg is so sad but won't cry. I can't help it, crying my eyes out over here. God has just taken more Angels to watch over us all.
> 
> Will check in later on after work.


~~~Comforting hugs to you and all of the families. Just give him hugs...that will help both of you.


----------



## cmaliza

flyty1n said:


> I came home from a late day yesterday and found that the cleaning fairy had been to my home and yard. The lawn was mowed, errant rose ends had been trimmed, and when I drove into the garage, I was amazed. It was so neat and clean that I first thought I had gone into someone else's garage. This same set of fairies came to my home a month ago and straightened out my Tuff garden shed. I don't want to loan them out as they are precious to me.. and yesterday's is my "baby" sister. Today the Garagedoorman is to come and fix the box that opens the garage door as it has been very sticky as of late.


~~~Lucky, lucky you! Enjoy the visits! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

Some images from our journey from Canberra to Goulburn

We stopped in Gundaroo for a bite to eat, and something to drink. A picturesque settlement which is well preserved.


----------



## Spider

Trying to catch up with you all, you are all so far ahead of me. So went to the last page and now have posted to mark my spot. 
Thanks for all the condolences, we got through the funeral yesterday and it was a very nice service. So many of our friends attended and came from all over. We have had company stay and some come and go so tonight we are very tired. Tomorrow my family comes for a birthday dinner for my sister so that will be nice. Then we are hoping for just some normal days so we can go back to our house and get more painting done and be ready for the big holidays coming up.
Will read backwards now and see what I have missed, have a feeling it has been a lot. Also want to start doing some knitting again. Finished a project my antique store boss asked me to do and will deliver that this coming weekend. Hope all are well and that life has been kind and gentle. Hugs to all.


----------



## Poledra65

Great pictures Julie, thanks for sharing.


----------



## cmaliza

Normaedern said:


> Purple and Londy Lovely to see you, both. I can't wait for the pictures. I am glad you have had a wonderful time


~~~Ditto! What a treat to meet you both...and glad you have had a wonderful time. Hope you avoid all the bad weather! Safe journey home! :thumbup:


----------



## jheiens

It's now nearly 10:45pm and I'm getting sleepy. I've finished my tasks and also a library book. Now getting ready for bed.

I came upstairs to change the bed linens in my craft/computer room and vacuum the carpet about mid-morning. Ended up deciding to rearrange the furniture pieces (including the computer table and the yarn stash) and the TV and sitting area. Don came in and offered to help me. While we were moving various large and small pieces about, DD1 and SIL came in, needing one of us to accompany one of them to the bank which was about to close for the weekend.

SIL stayed to help me move stuff and DD went with her dad to the bank. Somehow the quilt frame seems too ''much'' for the space available, but it's been in here for several years and never felt this way. However, the TV has been moved from the spot it sat in for the last 14 years; and I was so-o-o-o-o ready to look at it somewhere else in the room. 

Yarns are mostly stashed in the NW corner of the room--kinda, sorta insulating that corner of the room anyway. I've hung a different set of drapes (have no idea where they came from) but the tag says Martha Stewart and dry clean only. I assure you, I didn't buy them!! ""Dry clean only'' for crying out loud!!! Not in my lexicon. But they are working for now.

I did get the room re-organized and finished prep for Bible study tomorrow. And got the major ingredient for hot and sour soup for Sunday night's supper. It will be a first attempt but the soup is a favorite when Don and I get a chance to go to our favorite Chinese restaurant.

Hope the night is restful for those wanting to sleep and that the sun is delightful for those out and about. If you are attending Meeting or church services, I pray they are a blessing to you.

See you tomorrow.

Ohio Joy


----------



## cmaliza

Lurker 2 said:


> Gotta sign out for sometime. Need to pack the power supply, and I don't know if the new digs has WIFI or any internet!
> Purplefi and London Girl will be home before me, it seems!
> As this is mostly your Saturday/Sunday it is going to take an age catching up when I do get back on line!
> So I am instituting a group hug!
> {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{[all of us}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


~~~Thank you....I'm in! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, I've never heard the term " eleven o'clock ish? Is that an Ohio saying?


~~~I think it is British...having to do with a mid-day tea-break? Isn't there a term....."elevenses"? Around 11 AM?


----------



## Poledra65

jheiens said:


> It's now nearly 10:45pm and I'm getting sleepy. I've finished my tasks and also a library book. Now getting ready for bed.
> 
> I came upstairs to change the bed linens in my craft/computer room and vacuum the carpet about mid-morning. Ended up deciding to rearrange the furniture pieces (including the computer table and the yarn stash) and the TV and sitting area. Don came in and offered to help me. While we were moving various large and small pieces about, DD1 and SIL came in, needing one of us to accompany one of them to the bank which was about to close for the weekend.
> 
> SIL stayed to help me move stuff and DD went with her dad to the bank. Somehow the quilt frame seems too ''much'' for the space available, but it's been in here for several years and never felt this way. However, the TV has been moved from the spot it sat in for the last 14 years; and I was so-o-o-o-o ready to look at it somewhere else in the room.
> 
> Yarns are mostly stashed in the NW corner of the room--kinda, sorta insulating that corner of the room anyway. I've hung a different set of drapes (have no idea where they came from) but the tag says Martha Stewart and dry clean only. I assure you, I didn't buy them!! ""Dry clean only'' for crying out loud!!! Not in my lexicon. But they are working for now.
> 
> I did get the room re-organized and finished prep for Bible study tomorrow. And got the major ingredient for hot and sour soup for Sunday night's supper. It will be a first attempt but the soup is a favorite when Don and I get a chance to go to our favorite Chinese restaurant.
> 
> Hope the night is restful for those wanting to sleep and that the sun is delightful for those out and about. If you are attending Meeting or church services, I pray they are a blessing to you.
> 
> See you tomorrow.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Wow, you were busy. Interesting how that happens, when you start moving things around and they suddenly don't all fit, I've had that happen a few times. 
Ooh, be sure to let us know how your Hot and sour soup turns out, that's DHs favorite soup and I was going to look for a recipe but if yours turns out good, I'll just bum yours from you. 
night.


----------



## cmaliza

Cashmeregma said:


> No bargain that I could see. I paid par, which to me meant equal at the restaurant and paid $18 more in American money for the gift, so was surprised on the way home when I heard them saying what the dollar rate was. Maybe I just understood things wrong. Glad you liked the article on my cousin, especially since it is in Canada. Quite far from you, but then you do get to Toronto now.


~~~Cashmeregma....it was a very nice article about your cousin. Thanks for sharing. You should be proud of him....be glad he was part of your family. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza

Designer1234 said:


> Hi everyone! We have had two lovely days in our new 'home town'. Pat's brother and wife drove up from Victoria for lunch and we had a great visit we drove out to Genoa Bay and then they headed back home. It is so good for both the brothers to live close to each other. They had a great visit, discussing different yachts in the bay, and just visiting. I get along really well with my sil who is not very well and I know his brother is glad we are close by.
> 
> Today we walked through the farmer's market which is held every Saturday morning all year round and there was lots of produce and crafts as well as different wines being sold. We didn't buy much but I got to know a couple of the vendors. I saw that there is an alpaca farm close to here so we will take a side trip.
> 
> After the farmer's market we drove out to Crofton and then Chemainus where my cousins mural is. This time we also went into OLD TOWN and there are 3 blocks of wonderful little stores and we did visit a few. We are going back next week on a nice day and really check them out. We want to know the nicest places in this area to take our friends who have promised to visit us. We stopped and had an ice cream cone. I walked better than I have for 6 or 7 years. We finally (the two of us)decided that the 'attacks' of weakness I have been having for years was because of my BP meds. My doctor insisted I keep on taking 2 per day, and I havecut back to one every other day. The difference is like a miracle. Pat takes my bp twice a day and I am dealing with it as we go along. The new doctor we found here said that obviously with Pat having his paramedic EMS as a Supervisor and me knowing what IO was feeling to be careful, but our feelings made a lot of sense. I feel better than I have for years. We have slept and recoveredfrom the move and I was able to walk all through town today instead of being exhausted. It makes me a bit angry as I kept asking two different doctors if I could reduce my Prinivil, they both agreed that as I have been on it for years and years I should not do so. I have cut back very slowly and it is like day and night - no collapsing and heading into emergency which was the reason for all my tests as he thought it was my heart. I know now that we have to be our own advocate. I trust Pat more than any doctor I might see 3 or 4 times a year.
> 
> This is such a good move for us. (That is one thing you can add to your list Darowil, which by the way was really handy. We survived our move, we are settled and we are happy.
> 
> Talk to you all later.


~~~This move sounds like the best ever! All kinds of good news from you! I am so delighted for you and Pat. You deserve all the goodness that can come your way. Soak it up! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza

thewren said:


> Bonnie7591 wrote:
> Sam, I've never heard the term " eleven o'clock ish? Is that an Ohio saying?
> 
> actuslly it is a direct quote from pooh bear in the 40 acre woods - means it is time to get the honey pot out. --- sam


~~~ :XD: :XD: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza

81brighteyes said:


> For Darowil:
> It was so thoughtful of you to write a synopsis of the previous week's Tea Party. I never read to the end of it and when people start commenting about some of the events, I'm sure that I am not the only one who is at a loss. I think what you did was a wonderful idea and thank you for bringing us up to date.


~~~Here! Here! I SO agree.....thanks so much for your energies!


----------



## cmaliza

Lurker 2 said:


> Some images from our journey from Canberra to Goulburn
> 
> We stopped in Gundaroo for a bite to eat, and something to drink. A picturesque settlement which is well preserved.


~~~~ooooo....more KAP pictures! Yea! Love them. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Pup lover

The word weeks was missing from my last post ..... about the last 6-8 weeks not months sorry


----------



## pammie1234

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I think it is British...having to do with a mid-day tea-break? Isn't there a term....."elevenses"? Around 11 AM?


We used the terms, tenes, thevenses, onesies, etc. when we played Jacks. BTW I was the Jacks Champion at Camp Fire Camp (like Girl Scouts) in 4th grade! Probably couldn't do it now! I played Jacks for hours at a time.


----------



## pammie1234

I know that no one has ever done this (ha ha) but I just did the same row twice on pacer's cowl. Of course I had to tink that row. It was just a shame that I didn't discover that I was doing the same row until the very last repeat! I thought I was keeping track so well!

Joy, so glad that you got your room rearranged. My mom loved to change things. She even had a summer bed set and a winter one. My DS takes after her. I never get tired of things being the way they are. Of course, some rooms tend to be able to be changed, my house isn't like that in several rooms. I did rearrange my bedroom last year. It will stay this way for a while!


----------



## gagesmom

hi all just caught up and it is just past midnight. Off to bed as I work 7am to 3pm tomorrow then the baby shower at 3pm to ???


----------



## cmaliza

~~~Well, caught up again...but it is the same lottery..."for how long?" Darowil, really liked your summary!
Spent the day catching up, so didn't do any of the tasks on my list. Tomorrow? DH has planned for workman to come and start fixing the hole in DD's ceiling...FINALLY! We have had no leaks for several months, so we feel safe in plugging the gaping hole in the ceiling! YEA! It's only been since last winter!

I'm seriously trying to figure out how to organize my stash...it is "almost" out of control HA! So much yarn...so many projects! SO little time!

Glad to see Gottastch back....really excited about future g'ma status....I have my fingers crossed!

Loads of peaceful wishes for all...comforting energies, safe journies, satisfying meals...enjoy life and it's treasures....Carol il/oh


----------



## darowil

RookieRetiree said:


> June...I've seen it referred to the type of clothing that was in the photo also, but since it's gotten cold here, I didn't even think about the connection--plus, I think those have thankfully disappeared from most bodies around here. Boob (as in daft in the head) tube definitely describes some of the recent TV programming.


Now that is a meaning of boob that we don't have! And I'm not going to go round using it either for that as it really only has the one meanian there (it's just slang term not a rude term and so is used frequently). It is actually more acceptable to say boobs than breasts.


----------



## margewhaples

Havent posted for quite some time and have missed the tp due to excessively hot spell. No air conditioning except in the bedroom and no ability to use computer from there. Thanks for the lovely pictures. Prayers for those grieving or ill.
Welcome back Gotastich with such good news too. Sorry to hear Sam with so many probs at present Praying for you too. Thanks to those who keep the tp going. Missed the KAL. Will try for the next one at least on SKype. Not doing much productive at this point. Will follow later. Marlark.


----------



## Lurker 2

margewhaples said:


> Havent posted for quite some time and have missed the tp due to excessively hot spell. No air conditioning except in the bedroom and no ability to use computer from there. Thanks for the lovely pictures. Prayers for those grieving or ill.
> Welcome back Gotastich with such good news too. Sorry to hear Sam with so many probs at present Praying for you too. Thanks to those who keep the tp going. Missed the KAL. Will try for the next one at least on SKype. Not doing much productive at this point. Will follow later. Marlark.


So glad to see you Marge- 
At least it was only the heat keeping you from us


----------



## Bonnie7591

Cashmeregma said:


> No bargain that I could see. I paid par, which to me meant equal at the restaurant and paid $18 more in American money for the gift, so was surprised on the way home when I heard them saying what the dollar rate was. Maybe I just understood things wrong. Glad you liked the article on my cousin, especially since it is in Canada. Quite far from you, but then you do get to Toronto now.


I think someone was slightly crooked or dumb if they made you pay more American dollars than the Canadian price, should have been at least 10% less. I would call the store & complain.


----------



## Lurker 2

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Well, caught up again...but it is the same lottery..."for how long?" Darowil, really liked your summary!
> Spent the day catching up, so didn't do any of the tasks on my list. Tomorrow? DH has planned for workman to come and start fixing the hole in DD's ceiling...FINALLY! We have had no leaks for several months, so we feel safe in plugging the gaping hole in the ceiling! YEA! It's only been since last winter!
> 
> I'm seriously trying to figure out how to organize my stash...it is "almost" out of control HA! So much yarn...so many projects! SO little time!
> 
> Glad to see Gottastch back....really excited about future g'ma status....I have my fingers crossed!
> 
> Loads of peaceful wishes for all...comforting energies, safe journies, satisfying meals...enjoy life and it's treasures....Carol il/oh


And so different from our Autumn! we get very little colour.


----------



## Bonnie7591

I would certainly call your oncologist & see if you can go sooner. I didn't realize you had had cancer, with that history you shouldn't wait, always better safe than sorry.



Pup lover said:


> Thank you all for the prayers and hugs. Bonnie yes i have been having pain on and off for months the last 6-8 and has been constant and worse and since i have insurance again went to the Dr. I have had the water filed ovarian cysts before and yes they are painful spent a day in the emergency room cause i thought it was appendix. That was 20 years ago though. I have been having a lot of back pain and some abdomen pain. They are just going to keep an eye on them all for awhile. I have my check up with the oncologist next month though i have thought about calling his office and letting him know what's going on just in case.
> 
> Prayers and hugs for everyone dealing with the loss of loved ones and friends. Darowil really appreciated your recap of events very helpful for those of us who just can't keep up.
> 
> Julie, prayers that all works out in January and that you get to see Fale, hopefully before then!
> 
> DH and i have been marathon watching Breaking Bad it is interesting. Scarey and sad the way drugs take over and ruin lives.


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> Perhaps I could fill in while you are over our way!
> 
> Are you going to drop by my part of the world- Maybe even a meal?


Just been PMing Kate who has also offered to help out- and suggested that she would keep track of photos for me and send me the info each week to include it. And I will add the additional recipe pages in as well. If Kate can't so any of the weeks I am away we will get onto you. Though what about your other visitors.
So to all those who have apprcieated the summary it will be kept going even while I am away.

And yes Julie we intend coming to see you. Once we have more idea of dates we will let you know. But it will be late November by the time we get to Auckland. Last stop before flying out on the 1st Decemebr.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Purple and London --- look familiar? I think you got to see way more of the Ohio and Indiana farmland than originally intended!!



cmaliza said:


> ~~~Well, caught up again...but it is the same lottery..."for how long?" Darowil, really liked your summary!
> Spent the day catching up, so didn't do any of the tasks on my list. Tomorrow? DH has planned for workman to come and start fixing the hole in DD's ceiling...FINALLY! We have had no leaks for several months, so we feel safe in plugging the gaping hole in the ceiling! YEA! It's only been since last winter!
> 
> I'm seriously trying to figure out how to organize my stash...it is "almost" out of control HA! So much yarn...so many projects! SO little time!
> 
> Glad to see Gottastch back....really excited about future g'ma status....I have my fingers crossed!
> 
> Loads of peaceful wishes for all...comforting energies, safe journies, satisfying meals...enjoy life and it's treasures....Carol il/oh


----------



## RookieRetiree

Marge -- have missed you. So good to see you posting.



margewhaples said:


> Havent posted for quite some time and have missed the tp due to excessively hot spell. No air conditioning except in the bedroom and no ability to use computer from there. Thanks for the lovely pictures. Prayers for those grieving or ill.
> Welcome back Gotastich with such good news too. Sorry to hear Sam with so many probs at present Praying for you too. Thanks to those who keep the tp going. Missed the KAL. Will try for the next one at least on SKype. Not doing much productive at this point. Will follow later. Marlark.


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> Just been PMing Kate who has also offered to help out- and suggested that she would keep track of photos for me and send me the info each week to include it. And I will add the additional recipe pages in as well. If Kate can't so any of the weeks I am away we will get onto you. Though what about your other visitors.
> So to all those who have apprcieated the summary it will be kept going even while I am away.
> 
> And yes Julie we intend coming to see you. Once we have more idea of dates we will let you know. But it will be late November by the time we get to Auckland. Last stop before flying out on the 1st Decemebr.


That sounds fine, back up suits me. I think you have my phone number- but we have email too! Meal sounds a starter- there is three of you, with Maryanne?


----------



## Bonnie7591

Carol & Julie, thanks for posting more great pictures always so nice t see different places.
Our leaves get lvely color like that but only stay a few days after they change color.
Julie, glad you are settled into your new accommodations & have wifi.

Marge, good to see you back & glad you weren't sick, we were beginning t wonder about that.

Ohio Joy, sounds like you had a busy day, don't overdo it. I need to get some cleaning dne in my craft room, now that the yard/garden work is finally done no more excuses. Maybe I should think about moving it downstairs when DS#2 moves out, he has a much larger bedroom.
Well, time for bed, night all


----------



## darowil

Pup lover said:


> Hi all, things have been very busy around here. DH is still looking for a job, no bites so far. I have been having some tests done have two cysts on my left kidney and two cysts on my right ovary. Have to have more tests for right ovary in about 6 to 8 weeks to see whats happening then will re-evaluate. Kidney watch and meet with a specialist at some point. Trying not to miss any more work than I absolutely have to. Have not been able to keep up at all with you all here. You are all in my thoughts daily. Got my rings back wore them 12 hours and the stone fell out again! Found it this time, of course I find it on their dime, not mine. Took it back and complained to the manager. Very apologetic and will call me as soon as it is done. She was also going to talk to the manager of the place that does their repair work. Kays Jewlers, have always been happy with them, till now. Need to get some housework done, of course.... Then knitting and watching a movie.
> 
> Somebody please pm me or email if there is something I should really know about
> 
> Love you all
> prayers and hugs


Have sent my summary to you in a PM.


----------



## Lurker 2

Sydney yarn photos, did not take a shot of the yarn I bought Elaine to say thank you for having me stay.


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> It would really help, too, if like me you rely on your memory, when we have been asked to pray for people.


Finding it really useful for praying as I have put it into the computer (and need to do so less likely to forget) and therefore more likely to remember.


----------



## darowil

RookieRetiree said:


> Love the photos of the flowers (from the ferris feel is great) and birds. Also love the yarn and the buttons. Collecting buttons has become my new addiction and since I've seen the crocheted buttons, I'm really on the look out for new ones.


The neck warmer I posted last week (well I think I did!) had knitted buttons on it. Not sure though that they willl work well, but they look really good.
Simply cast on 15 stitches then cast them off. Roll the piece up and use one end to push thorugh the whole roll a couple of times and then other end to sew it to the item. One of our Adelaide KPers did it. It is on You tube- first one that came up when I googled it.


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> Finding it really useful for praying as I have put it into the computer (and need to do so less likely to forget) and therefore more likely to remember.


 :thumbup:


----------



## darowil

Bonnie7591 said:


> What great pictures. I thoughtFloriade was a typo & you were wanting a trip to Florida. Those birds are pretty spectacular, make what we have here look so plain.


It took me a long time to get the pronunication right and at one point tried saying Florida. Marynnne couldnt understand why her mother was having so much trouble and still didn't see what I meant when I pointed out that it was a lot like Florida. Did finally get it sorted out- and even the spelling right (well I htink it is right!).


----------



## darowil

Bonnie7591 said:


> Denise, thanks for the pictures, those buttons are so cute, are they expensive there? Fancy ones like that are stupidly expensive here, I saw some 4 buttons for $9, more than I paid for the yarn to knit a baby sweater. I did get some at Fabricland a while ago when notions were 50% off but they were still $5


The reason Denise and I bought so many was because they were very cheap compared to what we would normally pay for buttons- and especially such nice and original ones.


----------



## darowil

gottastch said:


> HELLO EVERYBODY!!!!!! I thought I'd better come back and see what you all are up to. I've missed you all and hope to be a better contributor/friend!
> 
> /quote]
> 
> Welcome back. sound slike a very busy time ahs been had by you while you have been MIA. And congratulations on the upcoming grandchild.


----------



## darowil

RookieRetiree said:


> It's not a hardship for me to put the spreadsheet together. We may need to play one of those tile puzzles and move squares around on the spreadsheet..but that's easy once the information has been typed in to the basic format.


If it really isn't hard it woul dbe lovely. Sounds like hard work to me though!


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> Gotta sign out for sometime. Need to pack the power supply, and I don't know if the new digs has WIFI or any internet!
> Purplefi and London Girl will be home before me, it seems!
> As this is mostly your Saturday/Sunday it is going to take an age catching up when I do get back on line!
> So I am instituting a group hug!
> {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{[all of us}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


They have been very busy while I was away. Almost 20 new pages for me to get through. But getting there. I should be crocheting as I have something I must finish, but this has taken me rather a long time.
If you don't get back on I hope the trip back went well- and if you do get back goes well. Not long now till you are home again.


----------



## darowil

thewren said:


> I've never known them to do that - did you get a message? maybe they were just cleaning things up. --- sam


Except of course that terrible day when they went of line for a long time and none of us knew what was happening. A terrible day for amny of us as we realised we wouldn't have any way of contacting our KTP friends. Have a lot more contacts now.


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> They have been very busy while I was away. Almost 20 new pages for me to get through. But getting there. I should be crocheting as I have something I must finish, but this has taken me rather a long time.
> If you don't get back on I hope the trip back went well- and if you do get back goes well. Not long now till you are home again.


yes! I am back online- and able to post photos- so I have been having fun!


----------



## darowil

thewren said:


> Bonnie7591 wrote:
> Sam, I've never heard the term " eleven o'clock ish? Is that an Ohio saying?
> 
> actuslly it is a direct quote from pooh bear in the 40 acre woods - means it is time to get the honey pot out. --- sam


Honey ? or maybe Peanut butter? Both would be good.


----------



## darowil

Pup lover said:


> Thank you all for the prayers and hugs. Bonnie yes i have been having pain on and off for months the last 6-8 and has been constant and worse and since i have insurance again went to the Dr. I have had the water filed ovarian cysts before and yes they are painful spent a day in the emergency room cause i thought it was appendix. That was 20 years ago though. I have been having a lot of back pain and some abdomen pain. They are just going to keep an eye on them all for awhile. I have my check up with the oncologist next month though i have thought about calling his office and letting him know what's going on just in case.
> 
> Prayers and hugs for everyone dealing with the loss of loved ones and friends. Darowil really appreciated your recap of events very helpful for those of us who just can't keep up.
> 
> Julie, prayers that all works out in January and that you get to see Fale, hopefully before then!
> 
> DH and i have been marathon watching Breaking Bad it is interesting. Scarey and sad the way drugs take over and ruin lives.


I would check with him just to be sure. Most likely they are right but your oncologist will know if it could be connected. But of course it could well be unrelated but wise to check.

See you are going to do so on Monday



Pup lover said:


> The word weeks was missing from my last post ..... about the last 6-8 weeks not months sorry


Thats much better- 6-8 months sounded crazy to be not sure yet what was going on.


----------



## darowil

Spider said:


> Trying to catch up with you all, you are all so far ahead of me. So went to the last page and now have posted to mark my spot.
> Thanks for all the condolences, we got through the funeral yesterday and it was a very nice service. So many of our friends attended and came from all over. We have had company stay and some come and go so tonight we are very tired. Tomorrow my family comes for a birthday dinner for my sister so that will be nice. Then we are hoping for just some normal days so we can go back to our house and get more painting done and be ready for the big holidays coming up.
> Will read backwards now and see what I have missed, have a feeling it has been a lot. Also want to start doing some knitting again. Finished a project my antique store boss asked me to do and will deliver that this coming weekend. Hope all are well and that life has been kind and gentle. Hugs to all.


It will be nice to have family time tomorrow- and your family will make a nice break I'm sure from the stress of DHs family- no matter how well you get on with peoaple and 'enjoy' the time with them it is still draining in these circumstances.

If you haven't found it go to page 1 where I have posted a summary of last week.


----------



## darowil

pammie1234 said:


> I know that no one has ever done this (ha ha) but I just did the same row twice on pacer's cowl. Of course I had to tink that row. It was just a shame that I didn't discover that I was doing the same row until the very last repeat! I thought I was keeping track so well!
> 
> Joy, so glad that you got your room rearranged. My mom loved to change things. She even had a summer bed set and a winter one. My DS takes after her. I never get tired of things being the way they are. Of course, some rooms tend to be able to be changed, my house isn't like that in several rooms. I did rearrange my bedroom last year. It will stay this way for a while!


My grandmother used to change rooms round. Mum has said that they woul dgo to school or work and come back and Grandma had moved all the furniture etc and they would be informed that they now had a different room. Never did work out how she moved all the furniture around.


----------



## darowil

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Well, caught up again...but it is the same lottery..."for how long?" Darowil, really liked your summary!
> Spent the day catching up, so didn't do any of the tasks on my list. Tomorrow? DH has planned for workman to come and start fixing the hole in DD's ceiling...FINALLY! We have had no leaks for several months, so we feel safe in plugging the gaping hole in the ceiling! YEA! It's only been since last winter!
> 
> I'm seriously trying to figure out how to organize my stash...it is "almost" out of control HA! So much yarn...so many projects! SO little time!
> 
> Glad to see Gottastch back....really excited about future g'ma status....I have my fingers crossed!
> 
> Loads of peaceful wishes for all...comforting energies, safe journies, satisfying meals...enjoy life and it's treasures....Carol il/oh


The autumn colours really are lovely. We get a little biit here but not much so so nice to see various photos


----------



## darowil

margewhaples said:


> Havent posted for quite some time and have missed the tp due to excessively hot spell. No air conditioning except in the bedroom and no ability to use computer from there. Thanks for the lovely pictures. Prayers for those grieving or ill.
> Welcome back Gotastich with such good news too. Sorry to hear Sam with so many probs at present Praying for you too. Thanks to those who keep the tp going. Missed the KAL. Will try for the next one at least on SKype. Not doing much productive at this point. Will follow later. Marlark.


Good that you are able to get back on again. I assume the hot weather will soon go.
We are heading into it and being reminded that is close with warm to hot days for the next week.


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> That sounds fine, back up suits me. I think you have my phone number- but we have email too! Meal sounds a starter- there is three of you, with Maryanne?


3 is correct.


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> Sydney yarn photos, did not take a shot of the yarn I bought Elaine to say thank you for having me stay.


Some lovely looking yarn and the knitted itmes are looking good. Nice to have a full Sydney item- both bought and knitted there- as a reminder. The cowl in Meliss'a yarn looks lovely. Did you follow a pattern or make it up as you go? Itlooks like the type I am looking for to knit for others at Christmas.

Well made it to the end- now to organise tea I think as I am hungry an dit is 5. More sensible than eating something now and have David ask 5 minutes after I finish when is tea?


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> Some lovely looking yarn and the knitted itmes are looking good. Nice to have a full Sydney item- both bought and knitted there- as a reminder. The cowl in Meliss'a yarn looks lovely. Did you follow a pattern or make it up as you go? Itlooks like the type I am looking for to knit for others at Christmas.


All of them are in my frequent method of cast on and go for it! I did do a count for the cable.
The purple one is ridges of stocking stitch, achieved with a wrap and turn, so I avoided having to purl. then the shallower ridges of 'oblique open work' which I have adjusted for circular needles. The original is in my 1,300 dictionary of stitches (Mon Tricot).


----------



## iamsam

when he is done at your house pammie - please send him my way. --- sam



pammie1234 said:


> It is never a good thing to feel bad, hurt, or not sleep. I hope everyone is doing what needs to be done in order to feel better. It is a cool, crisp day in the Dallas area. We had a few days in the 70's, but lately it has been back to summer temps.
> 
> I hope everyone has a good and productive day. That includes myself. I have really been lazy lately. I wish the cleaning fairy would come to my house!
> 
> Be back later.


----------



## iamsam

me first -me first. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Well if the cleaning Fairy does show up at your house would you please send her/him to mine next? LOL Started the craft room late yesterday afternoon and it seems the more I do the more there is to do. LOL


----------



## iamsam

I loved that show - hasn't been on here for a long time. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> A British program I've always enjoyed is 'Silent Witness'. Not sure if it would be available. I like a good 'who dunnit'!


----------



## iamsam

what's the difference - sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Gwen I am just darning in the ends for what will definitely always be known as my Sydney cowl, bought, made and finished in Sydney. I will be well on the way to completing the two others, by the time I leave. Although the purple one which I will eventually be able to show you is perhaps more accurately a Goulburn cowl!


----------



## busyworkerbee

Thanks Margaret for that run down of last week.

I had missed some of that news as I missed last 50+ pages.


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> what's the difference - sam


Simply that I did most of the knitting in two different places!


----------



## angelam

jheiens said:


> Darlin', why wait and take a chance, given what you've been through?
> 
> Surely, it's better to check it out and find it to be nothing terribly bad, health-wise, than to find out too late that if you'd checked earlier, it could have been dealt with more positively?
> 
> Hugs, Ohio Joy


Ditto. I agree wholeheartedly with that advice. x


----------



## TNS

Bonnie7591 said:


> I just got an email with this link to some interesting slow cooker recipes.
> 
> http://www.answers.com/article/1204627/13-things-you-never-knew-you-could-make-in-a-crock-pot?param4=fb-demo¶m1=food¶m2=813711


Thanks! Bacon jam is something I've discovered through KTP and now I have a slow cooker recipe, must try it out.


----------



## darowil

Back from tea. Lamb chops with vegies including cheesy (green) beans courtesy of Sam last week. They were very nice Sam.
I've got flying bunnies and alpacas in the room. As well as my frog which is framed I have a rabbit and the aplaca card on a shelf. Turned on the fan for the first time this season and the bunny and alpaca went flying. Guess they will need a new home where I won't see them as much.


----------



## TNS

Lurker 2 said:


> Some images from our journey from Canberra to Goulburn
> 
> We stopped in Gundaroo for a bite to eat, and something to drink. A picturesque settlement which is well preserved.


Lovely and v. interesting. Thank you.


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> Simply that I did most of the knitting in two different places!


And got the yarn in 2 different places as well- Goulburn and Sydney didn't you?


----------



## TNS

Lurker 2 said:


> So glad to see you Marge-
> At least it was only the heat keeping you from us


Yes, great to hear from you. We were getting a bit concerned....


----------



## darowil

TNS said:


> Thanks! Bacon jam is something I've discovered through KTP and now I have a slow cooker recipe, must try it out.


Some of these look really good, but th eproblem is where to keep the link! NOrmally I put things under whichever course etc they fit in- but this has some of everything just about. Mind you as long as I am going low carb none suit!


----------



## TNS

Lurker 2 said:


> Sydney yarn photos, did not take a shot of the yarn I bought Elaine to say thank you for having me stay.


What a special collection of yarns and knitting. Just love the colours and textures.


----------



## Lurker 2

TNS said:


> Lovely and v. interesting. Thank you.


There is rather a lot more to come! Just have not decided whether to put it on the main forum or not!


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> And got the yarn in 2 different places as well- Goulburn and Sydney didn't you?


True! Except I have been thinking of your yarn as Adelaide!


----------



## Normaedern

Julie {{{{{{{{{{{hugs}}}}}}}}}}}} for you and everyone. I will look forward to seeing you here soon.


----------



## Lurker 2

TNS said:


> What a special collection of yarns and knitting. Just love the colours and textures.


Pity I have no record of the yarn I bought in Canberra that was lovely too- but I gave it as a gift!


----------



## Lurker 2

Normaedern said:


> Julie {{{{{{{{{{{hugs}}}}}}}}}}}} for you and everyone. I will look forward to seeing you here soon.


Thanks Norma- I have been busy already- have the new Dr Who on the telly, got the purple cowl cast off! Not sure where I packed my needles! (wool needles)


----------



## Normaedern

jknappva said:


> Scorpion is on my have-to-watch list as are all of the NCIS shows. And, of course, never miss The Big Bang Theory. And Elementary is back on the last of the month!!
> Junek


Thanks for this. I like some of the other shows you mention so I searched to see if it is avaliable in the UK and it starts on Thursday so I shall record it and try it.


----------



## Normaedern

*Shirley* that sounds really a lovely time you had. The area you are in sounds wonderful. Good news on the health front, too.


----------



## Normaedern

Lurker 2 said:


> Some images from our journey from Canberra to Goulburn
> 
> We stopped in Gundaroo for a bite to eat, and something to drink. A picturesque settlement which is well preserved.


Glad you are still with us. Great photos :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I think it is British...having to do with a mid-day tea-break? Isn't there a term....."elevenses"? Around 11 AM?


 :thumbup: :thumbup: except in this house it is 10 o'clock as we get up early


----------



## Lurker 2

Normaedern said:


> Glad you are still with us. Great photos :thumbup:


What is great is I have no data cap! I had to have grainwaves for lunch and tea- the 4 square over the road has a very limited selection, I'll be out early- driven out by hunger!


----------



## Normaedern

*cmaliza* thank you for the wonderful photos. Those colours are wonderful.


----------



## busyworkerbee

RookieRetiree said:


> June...I've seen it referred to the type of clothing that was in the photo also, but since it's gotten cold here, I didn't even think about the connection--plus, I think those have thankfully disappeared from most bodies around here. Boob (as in daft in the head) tube definitely describes some of the recent TV programming.


This certainly describes a new "reality" show on here called 'The Big Adventure'. Pretty boy host and 12 skinny pretty competitors. Will be interesting to see how some of them go. Not impressed by what I have seen so far. some of the competitors seem to have very thin skins and fragile egos. Personally, would prefer to have more normal figures and at least 1 obviously padded person.

Umm, just read this back. Note 1 - I am tireder than I thought, if I seem a little off with this show, it is mainly because I have been up since 2am and not meaning to be rude in any way. Also, am so over this type of show. However, I also think some of the competitors look like they have anorexia, which I can't stand.

Note 2 - I know genuine anorexics have major issues, I have no problem with them, we even have an ultra skinny build in my family. I simply cannot stand those who are not suffering a genuine issue, but are starving themselves in an effort to fit in. Never works and we are meant to have a certain level of muscle mass and fat layer. We will be watching one niece carefully as she enters high school, as she could easily fall into long term issues. Fortunately, this niece, as she gets older and learns more about her body, is giving it the protein it needs to give her the energy she needs to do what she wants to.

If that sounded rambling, I am very tired and should get to bed. Night all


----------



## Normaedern

Lurker 2 said:


> And so different from our Autumn! we get very little colour.


We don't here in my part of Wales as the wind takes the leaves first. That is why I love seeing the trees.


----------



## Normaedern

Lurker 2 said:


> Sydney yarn photos, did not take a shot of the yarn I bought Elaine to say thank you for having me stay.


Great. Lovely cowls. You have been busy :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

Normaedern said:


> We don't here in my part of Wales as the wind takes the leaves first. That is why I love seeing the trees.


The natives are evergreen, and we are not cold enough for the exotics to colour, apart from Gingko Biloba.


----------



## Lurker 2

Normaedern said:


> Great. Lovely cowls. You have been busy :thumbup:


I am happy with them! just can't remember where I put my yarn needles! so I can't finish them!


----------



## busyworkerbee

Kansas g-ma said:


> Busy Worker Bee:
> 
> Well, I had that almost shortened down to what I wanted to comment on, had a phone call, came back and hit wrong button! Your fridge towels should sell well. We have 2 gals making them for Crafty Seniors, one like yours and one who uses the whole towel and a potholder as the top.
> 
> What is a coffee candle?
> 
> There was more, can't remember.


A coffee candle is a coffee scented, light brown colored soy wax container candle.

We had mainly double thickness fridge towels and had requests for single layer fridge towels and full tea towels.
Will be doing more of each. Personally, I prefer double thickness as I tend to use them as oven tray lifters to protect my hands.

The other main news was about possible new job. It is in a new store my sister is opening. Further details are being withheld so as not to jinx this chance. Full details will be posted once job starts.


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> True! Except I have been thinking of your yarn as Adelaide!


Well it came from Adelaide- both in the sense of being hand painted there and bought there but you recieved it in Goulburn.


----------



## KateB

Lurker 2 said:


> So glad to see you Marge-
> At least it was only the heat keeping you from us


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> Well it came from Adelaide- both in the sense of being hand painted there and bought there but you recieved it in Goulburn.


So I guess I takes my pick!


----------



## KateB

Lurker 2 said:


> Sydney yarn photos, did not take a shot of the yarn I bought Elaine to say thank you for having me stay.


 These look lovely, you have been busy!


----------



## KateB

darowil said:


> Back from tea. Lamb chops with vegies including cheesy (green) beans courtesy of Sam last week. They were very nice Sam.
> I've got flying bunnies and alpacas in the room. As well as my frog which is framed I have a rabbit and the aplaca card on a shelf. Turned on the fan for the first time this season and the bunny and alpaca went flying. Guess they will need a new home where I won't see them as much.


Love the visual that conjures up! :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> These look lovely, you have been busy!


Better I knit than yell and scream in frustration!
It helps when I am angry.


----------



## darowil

KateB said:


> Love the visual that conjures up! :lol:


Well the rabbit being a rabbit seems to have found a dark place to hide itself. But the alpaca is back in place behaving himself.
And it is cooling down outside (well it feels it at 19C). But in for some hot weather th enext couple of days- 34 tomorrow and then 36 which is mid to high 90s. Summers on its way unfortunately


----------



## Normaedern

Lurker 2 said:


> Better I knit than yell and scream in frustration!
> It helps when I am angry.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Let us all count or blessings, and say thanks for the things/situations/people we appreciate and enjoy. "Tis the season.....coming into my favorite time of year. People become more reflective, gentle, and generous.


I'm in. Love the idea :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree

I used Excel worksheets for all my projects when I was working -- I got to be quite a whiz at doing some things - I even developed a program in Access where I could pull excel files with data into the program and write different reports to pull the data into more usable information/reports. I started out as a data analyst before going into management so think this project will be fun (dust off some of the formerly used brain cells) and quite a legacy to have to stay with the quilts and with the KAP group.



darowil said:


> If it really isn't hard it woul dbe lovely. Sounds like hard work to me though!


----------



## RookieRetiree

My sister used to do that when she was able - she even did the dining room with the heavy chairs, table and hutch...still don't know how she did it. She used to repaint and wallpaper on a whim also. She doesn't so much now that she's in her mid-70's, but she's always got on home decorating project going. She's a great sewer and has pillows, shams, curtains, drapes, table coverings, chair slipcovers, or something or other going through a makeover. About once a year, I get everything cleaned out and rearranged and then it's set until the next year. Now it's time to do some major updating with fresh paint and carpets and maybe even furniture if in the budget next year. I do like doing it, but find it so disruptive to things I like to do more (like knit, crochet, cook & bake). I think I should open up my sewing machine and see if it still works and doo some things. Gwen's embroidery looks like such fun and the Serger machine sounds like a Godsend for certain projects.



darowil said:


> My grandmother used to change rooms round. Mum has said that they woul dgo to school or work and come back and Grandma had moved all the furniture etc and they would be informed that they now had a different room. Never did work out how she moved all the furniture around.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Poledra65 said:


> Wow, you were busy. Interesting how that happens, when you start moving things around and they suddenly don't all fit, I've had that happen a few times.
> Ooh, be sure to let us know how your Hot and sour soup turns out, that's DHs favorite soup and I was going to look for a recipe but if yours turns out good, I'll just bum yours from you.
> night.


Ditto on this-- esp the soup, love that stuff. If I made my own I might be able to control the sodium.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Just woke up to a rainy, overcast 39f - 4c today. Took a few photos of my trees that are turning later than others from my kitchen window since it is raining. Thought I saw a black bear through the trees way back at the neighbors but with binoculars found that it is a big black van, most of which doesn't show through the trees. :XD: :XD: :XD: No need to warn anybody, thank goodness. We would normally only get brown bears and then really only one and have never seen one here. Poor things must come up from the Alleghany's and the southern tier.

Here is a photo from the Irish Tea Room menu and pastry case. A few names I'm not familiar with. I figured, rather than getting an incorrect explanation from the internet I would let someone who knows explain what Banoffee pie is. From what I read it is bananas, whipped cream, and toffee, with the addition of chocolate sometimes, which changes the name to Port monei.(sp?)


----------



## Kansas g-ma

cmaliza said:


> ~~~~ooooo....more KAP pictures! Yea! Love them. :thumbup: :thumbup:


Oh, yes, someplace I'll never see so pix are great!


----------



## RookieRetiree

TNS said:


> Thanks! Bacon jam is something I've discovered through KTP and now I have a slow cooker recipe, must try it out.


I love both bacon and onion jam (marmalade) and cook it slowly on the stove so the slow cooker would be a great option. I love it warmed up and added on top of a piece of French bread that's been spread with a soft cheese. I made onion marmalade and the recipe says it will store for 6 months so people are getting that for Christmas. I use that in anything I'd put grilled onions. It's great on sandwiches (especially panninis) but also in soups and stews.

I found some maple flavored bacon very cheaply and that's going to get made up into jam to have as snacks over the holidays...we're already planning our Thanksgiving holiday.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

pammie1234 said:


> We used the terms, tenes, thevenses, onesies, etc. when we played Jacks. BTW I was the Jacks Champion at Camp Fire Camp (like Girl Scouts) in 4th grade! Probably couldn't do it now! I played Jacks for hours at a time.


Congrats on the Jack Championship! I'd never heard of "jacks" (country school) until I came to town for 7th grade. Was awful at that and never did jump rope. Country played softball (bad eyesight) and Red Rover (too slight). Give me a book and a sewing machine!

I'm with you, Pammie, on moving furniture. Once it is how I like it, never moves.


----------



## RookieRetiree

What a lovely sight - freshly mowed grass (last time for the summer?) and beautiful trees. I was noticing yesterday that our trees were at their peak and beginning to wane...going to mostly browns now. My drive along and across the river was lovely--lush trees all around. I'll see if I can get a photo today while we're out.

I'm curious that the pastry case has labels in French and the tea room had the menu in English (US $'s too?) -- lovely items to choose from. Quiche of the day would probably be my choice -- I love them!



Cashmeregma said:


> Just woke up to a rainy, overcast 39f - 4c today. Took a few photos of my trees that are turning later than others from my kitchen window since it is raining. Thought I saw a black bear through the trees way back at the neighbors but with binoculars found that it is a big black van, most of which doesn't show through the trees. :XD: :XD: :XD: No need to warn anybody, thank goodness. We would normally only get brown bears and then really only one and have never seen one here. Poor things must come up from the Alleghany's and the southern tier.
> 
> Here is a photo from the Irish Tea Room menu and pastry case. A few names I'm not familiar with. I figured, rather than getting an incorrect explanation from the internet I would let someone who knows explain what Banoffee pie is. From what I read it is bananas, whipped cream, and toffee, with the addition of chocolate sometimes, which changes the name to Port monei.(sp?)


----------



## Patches39

Lurker 2 said:


> Sydney yarn photos, did not take a shot of the yarn I bought Elaine to say thank you for having me stay.


Lovely yarn and nice colors too.
As always you work is awesome and I really like the colors. :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree

Julie - glad you're settled in and in the knitting bug....great projects.


----------



## jknappva

Spider said:


> Trying to catch up with you all, you are all so far ahead of me. So went to the last page and now have posted to mark my spot.
> Thanks for all the condolences, we got through the funeral yesterday and it was a very nice service. So many of our friends attended and came from all over. We have had company stay and some come and go so tonight we are very tired. Tomorrow my family comes for a birthday dinner for my sister so that will be nice. Then we are hoping for just some normal days so we can go back to our house and get more painting done and be ready for the big holidays coming up.
> Will read backwards now and see what I have missed, have a feeling it has been a lot. Also want to start doing some knitting again. Finished a project my antique store boss asked me to do and will deliver that this coming weekend. Hope all are well and that life has been kind and gentle. Hugs to all.


I'm glad you have a pleasant birthday celebration to look forward to after the sadness of past days.
I hope you're feeling better. Please don't wear yourself out. The house work will always be there!!
Hugs, 
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> Well the rabbit being a rabbit seems to have found a dark place to hide itself. But the alpaca is back in place behaving himself.
> And it is cooling down outside (well it feels it at 19C). But in for some hot weather th enext couple of days- 34 tomorrow and then 36 which is mid to high 90s. Summers on its way unfortunately


Good thing I leave Tuesday! Have not seen Sydney forecast.


----------



## jknappva

pammie1234 said:


> We used the terms, tenes, thevenses, onesies, etc. when we played Jacks. BTW I was the Jacks Champion at Camp Fire Camp (like Girl Scouts) in 4th grade! Probably couldn't do it now! I played Jacks for hours at a time.


My sister did, too!! She loved playing Jacks and Pick-Up-Sticks. Anyone remember those, we never hear of those these days!
Junek


----------



## Kansas g-ma

TNS said:


> Thanks! Bacon jam is something I've discovered through KTP and now I have a slow cooker recipe, must try it out.


Bacon jam is on my Nov to-do list. And the ginger rhubarb jam-- TY to whoever sent the recipe. Combined it with the Surejel one and try to take a jar when Center has biscuits for lunch. The gals love it and so do I.


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> I used Excel worksheets for all my projects when I was working -- I got to be quite a whiz at doing some things - I even developed a program in Access where I could pull excel files with data into the program and write different reports to pull the data into more usable information/reports. I started out as a data analyst before going into management so think this project will be fun (dust off some of the formerly used brain cells) and quite a legacy to have to stay with the quilts and with the KAP group.


Personally, I am very grateful you are doing this!


----------



## sassafras123

Napped on and off yesterday and slept last night so feeling human. I probably will just putter today. 
Did read Gerald Durrell book I bought at library book sale in Napa.


----------



## jknappva

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Well, caught up again...but it is the same lottery..."for how long?" Darowil, really liked your summary!
> Spent the day catching up, so didn't do any of the tasks on my list. Tomorrow? DH has planned for workman to come and start fixing the hole in DD's ceiling...FINALLY! We have had no leaks for several months, so we feel safe in plugging the gaping hole in the ceiling! YEA! It's only been since last winter!
> 
> I'm seriously trying to figure out how to organize my stash...it is "almost" out of control HA! So much yarn...so many projects! SO
> 
> Glad to see Gottastch back....really excited about future g'ma status....I have my fingers crossed!
> 
> Loads of peaceful wishes for all...comforting energies, safe journies, satisfying meals...enjoy life and it's treasures....Carol il/oh


Thanks for the pictures of the colorful trees. Our leaves won't be changing for a couple more weeks. We're supposed to have a minor nor'easter the middle of the week. I hope the winds don't strip the leaves before they turn.
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> Just woke up to a rainy, overcast 39f - 4c today. Took a few photos of my trees that are turning later than others from my kitchen window since it is raining. Thought I saw a black bear through the trees way back at the neighbors but with binoculars found that it is a big black van, most of which doesn't show through the trees. :XD: :XD: :XD: No need to warn anybody, thank goodness. We would normally only get brown bears and then really only one and have never seen one here. Poor things must come up from the Alleghany's and the southern tier.
> 
> Here is a photo from the Irish Tea Room menu and pastry case. A few names I'm not familiar with. I figured, rather than getting an incorrect explanation from the internet I would let someone who knows explain what Banoffee pie is. From what I read it is bananas, whipped cream, and toffee, with the addition of chocolate sometimes, which changes the name to Port monei.(sp?)


You have quite a lot of land!- who cuts the grass? or does someone come in? Salmon fishcake sounds nice! And I love the colours of the trees.


----------



## jknappva

margewhaples said:


> Havent posted for quite some time and have missed the tp due to excessively hot spell. No air conditioning except in the bedroom and no ability to use computer from there. Thanks for the lovely pictures. Prayers for those grieving or ill.
> Welcome back Gotastich with such good news too. Sorry to hear Sam with so many probs at present Praying for you too. Thanks to those who keep the tp going. Missed the KAL. Will try for the next one at least on SKype. Not doing much productive at this point. Will follow later. Marlark.


Glad to hear you're all right. We were getting worried. Take care and stay cool. Perhaps the weather will cool off soon.
Junek


----------



## Normaedern

Cashmeregma, those goodies look delicious. The views are lovely. Thank you for posting.


----------



## Lurker 2

Patches39 said:


> Lovely yarn and nice colors too.
> As always you work is awesome and I really like the colors. :thumbup:


I seem to be in to green at the moment, just love it. Ah but the camera does not show my mistakes!


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> Julie - glad you're settled in and in the knitting bug....great projects.


Exactly what I need for chill mornings! Nuisance that I've packed away my wool needles! Or I would be inflicting some 'selfies' on you all- the purple one does two or three winds- I quite like snug!


----------



## Kansas g-ma

RookieRetiree said:


> Julie - glad you're settled in and in the knitting bug....great projects.


Oh, yes, the cowls are lovely! And the yarn looks so pretty.


----------



## Lurker 2

Kansas g-ma said:


> Oh, yes, the cowls are lovely! And the yarn looks so pretty.


Thanks Kansas!


----------



## Lurker 2

Daralene! I see you have a partial Solar Eclipse coming 23rd.


----------



## jknappva

Normaedern said:


> Thanks for this. I like some of the other shows you mention so I searched to see if it is avaliable in the UK and it starts on Thursday so I shall record it and try it.


Is it Scorpion that you're recording? I've enjoyed it so far!! Hope it's successful. So often the shows I like are canceled after a couple of months!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Cashmeregma said:


> Just woke up to a rainy, overcast 39f - 4c today. Took a few photos of my trees that are turning later than others from my kitchen window since it is raining. Thought I saw a black bear through the trees way back at the neighbors but with binoculars found that it is a big black van, most of which doesn't show through the trees. :XD: :XD: :XD: No need to warn anybody, thank goodness. We would normally only get brown bears and then really only one and have never seen one here. Poor things must come up from the Alleghany's and the southern tier.
> 
> Here is a photo from the Irish Tea Room menu and pastry case. A few names I'm not familiar with. I figured, rather than getting an incorrect explanation from the internet I would let someone who knows explain what Banoffee pie is. From what I read it is bananas, whipped cream, and toffee, with the addition of chocolate sometimes, which changes the name to Port monei.(sp?)


Everything looks delicious!!
Please post a picture of your back deck when it's sunny. From what I could see, it's a lovely view!
Junek


----------



## flyty1n

I loved the yarn and cowls, beautiul and amazing to me that you can just make up the pattern as you go along Julie and Gagesmom. I find that outstanding.
Beautiful October weather here and I am enjoying the color on the mountains. I took pictures yesterday, but have not yet discovered how to post them even though I read the instructions. Can't find where it says browse after I write the message. Where do you find that? Thanks.


----------



## flyty1n

I loved the yarn and cowls, beautiul and amazing to me that you can just make up the pattern as you go along Julie and Gagesmom. I find that outstanding.
Beautiful October weather here and I am enjoying the color on the mountains. I took pictures yesterday, so note the redness on the mountains. These are the scrub oak and mountain maples. If I can get this to work, I'll add a picture of the colorful new quilt my sister made for me. As Shirley pointed out, color gives me joy. I'll also add a picture of Molly in the tomatoes which she loves.


----------



## RookieRetiree

I love the view of the mountains - certainly not something that we see here in Illinois. Glad you found out how to post the photo.



flyty1n said:


> I loved the yarn and cowls, beautiul and amazing to me that you can just make up the pattern as you go along Julie and Gagesmom. I find that outstanding.
> Beautiful October weather here and I am enjoying the color on the mountains. I took pictures yesterday, so note the redness on the mountains. These are the scrub oak and mountain maples. If I can get this to work, I'll add a picture of the colorful new quilt my sister made for me. As Shirley pointed out, color gives me joy. I'll also add a picture of Molly in the tomatoes which she loves.


----------



## mjs

RookieRetiree said:


> Has anyone else gotten into the series "Scorpion"...it's about a group of misfit geniuses who help with Homeland Security issues. I really like it -- check it out if you have it in your area.
> 
> I'll be checking in on some of the other shows mentioned---I'm finishing up the 4th episode of Downton Abbey today on SimplyJune.org...I'm just not as into it as I used to be; maybe the more modern times aren't as interesting?!
> 
> I do like Person of Interest, Elementary, Good Wife, Revenge, Blue Bloods, Chicago Fire and Chicago PD.


I think Scorpion is quite a good program. And Good wife was actually somewhat funny last week. I think Blue bloods has been especially good this year.


----------



## Cashmeregma

RookieRetiree said:


> What a lovely sight - freshly mowed grass (last time for the summer?) and beautiful trees. I was noticing yesterday that our trees were at their peak and beginning to wane...going to mostly browns now. My drive along and across the river was lovely--lush trees all around. I'll see if I can get a photo today while we're out.
> 
> I'm curious that the pastry case has labels in French and the tea room had the menu in English (US $'s too?) -- lovely items to choose from. Quiche of the day would probably be my choice -- I love them!


The dollars are Canadian dollar prices. They use the same terms and symbols, but it was the Canadian price. I didn't see the French in the pastry picture. Are you seeing the term Banoffee as French? I will check that out:
Banoffi Pie is an English dessert pie made from bananas, cream and toffee from boiled condensed milk (or dulce de leche), either on a pastry base or one made from crumbled biscuits and butter. Some versions of the recipe also include chocolate, coffee or both.
Its name is a portmanteau constructed from the words "banana" and "toffee".[1]
Portmanteau sure sounds French.

I'm sure some of our KP friends from across the pond will help us out. The above info is just from Wikipedia, which may or may not be accurate.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Just to add that the Canadians are pretty nice about accepting American money near the border. You may not get the exchange rate but at least they will accept it. They can't really use the change, so I only gave them bills. You will likely get your change back in Canadian, which is fine. You do best to exchange it at a place designated for changing money or a bank, but if you haven't changed it you can at least eat or buy something. With a larger purchase, you would want the to use a card or have the Canadian dollars. Also, be careful with the Canadian change as their $2 is a coin, not a quarter. They didn't give any rate exchange at the Tea Shop but I figured if they made a little extra on my salmon cake and coffee it would just be a little extra for the lovely waitress.

I was delighted with the surprise that the Canadian toll now accepted my American EZ Pass, which allows me to go through an automatic toll instead of waiting in a long line to pay.


----------



## KateB

Cashmeregma - I found this recipe for Banoffee Pie which is very similar to how I made it, but I didn't even make the flan base, I bought one! 

Banoffee Pie for Cheats.

Here's what youll need:

A round cake tin with removable base (preferably fluted but I used round as I didnt have one)
2 x bananas
1 x tin of Nestles Carnation Caramel
300ml of fresh cream
300ml of melted butter
1 x packet of digestive biscuits (alternatively, you could also use ginger flavoured digestives for a little added flavour)
A chocolate of your choosing for decoration i.e. a flake, mars bar, maltesers, or just shaved chocolate (optional)

How to make the goodness:

1. First step is to crush the digestive biscuits into crumbs. This could be done in a food processor if you have one but I did not. Instead, I placed a handful of broken biscuits in some baking paper and wrapped them safely before smashing them with a rolling pin. Once the biscuits are in a crumb like matter, place them in a bowl. Repeat with entire packet of digestives.
2. Melt the butter and add to the bowl of crushed biscuits. Mix well and ensure to combine all of the butter. Once it is mixed use a spoon or your hands to mould the buttery biscuits on the base and sides of the cake tin. It can be as thick or as thin as you like but I recommend the base being at least a centimetre thick, at least. Place in the fridge for an hour.
3. Once the base has set, pour the caramel into the cake tin and smooth around evenly. Place in the fridge for another half hour to an hour.
4. Prior to getting your base out of the fridge whip your cream. For a little extra sweetness, you could add a teaspoon of sugar or vanilla essence to the mixture. Also, cut your bananas into slices. They can be as thick or as thin as you like.
5. Take the base out of the fridge and line the caramel with banana slices. Once that is done, spread or dollop the cream on top of the bananas. This can be as neat or as messy as you like but ensure all of the pie is covered.


----------



## mjs

jheiens said:


> I apparently carry a blood calcium level of 9+ to 10+, depending on the tests used to measure it. My endocrinologist always insisted that I was on the verge of something or other--parathyroid problems or a return of the CA, at least--but my oncologist told him that I always carried such readings. In his words, that's why the Bell curve looks as it does. Those ''normal'' readings only cover that middle percentage. The rest of us are either above or below that''normal.'' Same thing must apply to body temps, too.
> 
> Ohio Joy[/quote
> 
> I think they have only recently come to admit that a normal temperature may have quite a range. I also wonder if there may be some differences between men and women.


----------



## mjs

Kansas g-ma said:


> Oh, yes, forgot NCIS and Big Bang!


Madam secretary is a good new program.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> You have quite a lot of land!- who cuts the grass? or does someone come in? Salmon fishcake sounds nice! And I love the colours of the trees.


We have to have someone cut it and they zip through on this huge machine. It takes quite a bit of the monthly budget. Bill wanted to do it but he is never home enough and when he is, he is in his office writing, editing, or on the piano practicing. Actually there is much more too, like grading papers, talking with students, listening to music, which is a pleasure, but to find what he wants to use for concerts etc. One would think our house would be full of music, but unless he is on the piano, I have to have the house quiet so he can concentrate, so I use headphones a lot when he is home. I went off on a tangent there.:XD: :XD: :XD: My only gripe is that they never close the gate when they are done cutting, which is a problem if we have our dear little Roland.

The salmon cake was made with potato in it and I had lemon with it. So lovely and the few leaves of lettuce for decoration served as a lovely meal.

Glad you liked the colors of the trees. Even prettier in person and I was thinking you would like them and how I wished you could see them in person. We could both sit on the deck with a pillow to cushion us from the cold and quickly drink a hot cuppa' cider or coffee, and I do have your brand. Take in the lovely brisk autumn air and then get back inside to a fire in the fireplace.


----------



## Cashmeregma

mjs said:


> Madam secretary is a good new program.


Oh yes, I want to see that. I have to wait till it is on Amazon Prime or Netflix.


----------



## Cashmeregma

mjs said:


> jheiens said:
> 
> 
> 
> I apparently carry a blood calcium level of 9+ to 10+, depending on the tests used to measure it. My endocrinologist always insisted that I was on the verge of something or other--parathyroid problems or a return of the CA, at least--but my oncologist told him that I always carried such readings. In his words, that's why the Bell curve looks as it does. Those ''normal'' readings only cover that middle percentage. The rest of us are either above or below that''normal.'' Same thing must apply to body temps, too.
> 
> Ohio Joy[/quote
> 
> I think they have only recently come to admit that a normal temperature may have quite a range. I also wonder if there may be some differences between men and women.
> 
> 
> 
> ______________________
> Those with rheumatoid arthritis often have an elevated temperature too.
Click to expand...


----------



## Poledra65

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Well, caught up again...but it is the same lottery..."for how long?" Darowil, really liked your summary!
> Spent the day catching up, so didn't do any of the tasks on my list. Tomorrow? DH has planned for workman to come and start fixing the hole in DD's ceiling...FINALLY! We have had no leaks for several months, so we feel safe in plugging the gaping hole in the ceiling! YEA! It's only been since last winter!
> 
> I'm seriously trying to figure out how to organize my stash...it is "almost" out of control HA! So much yarn...so many projects! SO little time!
> 
> Glad to see Gottastch back....really excited about future g'ma status....I have my fingers crossed!
> 
> Loads of peaceful wishes for all...comforting energies, safe journies, satisfying meals...enjoy life and it's treasures....Carol il/oh


Yay, on getting the ceiling hole fixed. Hope that you don't have anymore leaks.


----------



## Cashmeregma

KateB said:


> Cashmeregma - I found this recipe for Banoffee Pie which is very similar to how I made it, but I didn't even make the flan base, I bought one!
> 
> Banoffee Pie for Cheats.
> 
> How lovely of you to share that with us Kate. I didn't sample any but thought the folks on here would enjoy seeing that.
> 
> Did you like it?
> Well, what's not to like. :wink:


----------



## Poledra65

margewhaples said:


> Havent posted for quite some time and have missed the tp due to excessively hot spell. No air conditioning except in the bedroom and no ability to use computer from there. Thanks for the lovely pictures. Prayers for those grieving or ill.
> Welcome back Gotastich with such good news too. Sorry to hear Sam with so many probs at present Praying for you too. Thanks to those who keep the tp going. Missed the KAL. Will try for the next one at least on SKype. Not doing much productive at this point. Will follow later. Marlark.


Welcome back, glad it was just heat and not an ailment that kept you from us.


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> Sydney yarn photos, did not take a shot of the yarn I bought Elaine to say thank you for having me stay.


Oooh, great yarns and lovely cowls. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

Kansas g-ma said:


> Ditto on this-- esp the soup, love that stuff. If I made my own I might be able to control the sodium.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

flyty1n said:


> I loved the yarn and cowls, beautiul and amazing to me that you can just make up the pattern as you go along Julie and Gagesmom. I find that outstanding.
> Beautiful October weather here and I am enjoying the color on the mountains. I took pictures yesterday, so note the redness on the mountains. These are the scrub oak and mountain maples. If I can get this to work, I'll add a picture of the colorful new quilt my sister made for me. As Shirley pointed out, color gives me joy. I'll also add a picture of Molly in the tomatoes which she loves.


Lovely scenery.


----------



## Poledra65

Cashmeregma said:


> Just to add that the Canadians are pretty nice about accepting American money near the border. You may not get the exchange rate but at least they will accept it. They can't really use the change, so you will likely get your change back in Canadian, which is fine. You do best to exchange it at a place designated for changing money or a bank, but if you haven't changed it you can at least eat or buy something. With a larger purchase, you would want the to use a card or have the Canadian dollars. Also, be careful with the Canadian change as their $2 is a coin, not a quarter. They didn't give any rate exchange at the Tea Shop but I figured if they made a little extra on my salmon cake and coffee it would just be a little extra for the lovely waitress.
> 
> I was delighted with the surprise that the Canadian toll now accepted my American EZ Pass, which allows me to go through an automatic toll instead of waiting in a long line to pay.


In Alaska, we always used and saw Canadian coins, it was so weird to move to Texas and not be able to use them the way we did in Alaska. In Tok, when I was living there, we took Canadian dollars too, had to know the exchange rate, but it wasn't too hard.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

flyty1n said:


> I loved the yarn and cowls, beautiul and amazing to me that you can just make up the pattern as you go along Julie and Gagesmom. I find that outstanding.
> Beautiful October weather here and I am enjoying the color on the mountains. I took pictures yesterday, so note the redness on the mountains. These are the scrub oak and mountain maples. If I can get this to work, I'll add a picture of the colorful new quilt my sister made for me. As Shirley pointed out, color gives me joy. I'll also add a picture of Molly in the tomatoes which she loves.


Does Molly eat the tomatoes? One of my daughter's dogs did-- some I hadn't picked because I wanted seeds!! The quilt is beautiful. Love the colors. Also the pix of mountains. Eastern KS has some good hills but no mountains.


----------



## Cashmeregma

flyty1n said:


> I loved the yarn and cowls, beautiul and amazing to me that you can just make up the pattern as you go along Julie and Gagesmom. I find that outstanding.
> Beautiful October weather here and I am enjoying the color on the mountains. I took pictures yesterday, so note the redness on the mountains. These are the scrub oak and mountain maples. If I can get this to work, I'll add a picture of the colorful new quilt my sister made for me. As Shirley pointed out, color gives me joy. I'll also add a picture of Molly in the tomatoes which she loves.


I love those photos. The beauty of the mountains is always so breathtaking. So powerful and feel sacred to me. Your quilt will be like having a hug all around you from your sister. What a lovely & beautiful gift. Last, but not least, the sweet dog in the tomatoes. Just precious.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Cashmeregma said:


> Its name is a portmanteau constructed from the words "banana" and "toffee".[1]
> Portmanteau sure sounds French.


The things I learn on here. From reading, I thought "portmanteau" was a briefcase (it is) but now know another definition is a combining of two words.


----------



## mjs

sassafras123 said:


> Napped on and off yesterday and slept last night so feeling human. I probably will just putter today.
> Did read Gerald Durrell book I bought at library book sale in Napa.


I love those Durrell books. But what a sad man.


----------



## mjs

Cashmeregma said:


> The dollars are Canadian dollar prices. They use the same terms and symbols, but it was the Canadian price. I didn't see the French in the pastry picture. Are you seeing the term Banoffee as French? I will check that out:
> Banoffi Pie is an English dessert pie made from bananas, cream and toffee from boiled condensed milk (or dulce de leche), either on a pastry base or one made from crumbled biscuits and butter. Some versions of the recipe also include chocolate, coffee or both.
> Its name is a portmanteau constructed from the words "banana" and "toffee".[1]
> Portmanteau sure sounds French.
> 
> I'm sure some of our KP friends from across the pond will help us out. The above info is just from Wikipedia, which may or may not be accurate.


And I just saw a banoffee cheesecake recipe.


----------



## Lurker 2

flyty1n said:


> I loved the yarn and cowls, beautiul and amazing to me that you can just make up the pattern as you go along Julie and Gagesmom. I find that outstanding.
> Beautiful October weather here and I am enjoying the color on the mountains. I took pictures yesterday, but have not yet discovered how to post them even though I read the instructions. Can't find where it says browse after I write the message. Where do you find that? Thanks.


You have to go below the box- (and there is none for 'quick reply') where it says File/picture attachments look to the right- and there is the box reading 'browse' click on that and off you go!
I hope soon to be able to read charts- I just need to be free of this personal mess, then one can be really creative!


----------



## Poledra65

KateB said:


> Cashmeregma - I found this recipe for Banoffee Pie which is very similar to how I made it, but I didn't even make the flan base, I bought one!
> 
> Banoffee Pie for Cheats.
> 
> Here's what youll need:
> 
> A round cake tin with removable base (preferably fluted but I used round as I didnt have one)
> 2 x bananas
> 1 x tin of Nestles Carnation Caramel
> 300ml of fresh cream
> 300ml of melted butter
> 1 x packet of digestive biscuits (alternatively, you could also use ginger flavoured digestives for a little added flavour)
> A chocolate of your choosing for decoration i.e. a flake, mars bar, maltesers, or just shaved chocolate (optional)
> 
> How to make the goodness:
> 
> 1. First step is to crush the digestive biscuits into crumbs. This could be done in a food processor if you have one but I did not. Instead, I placed a handful of broken biscuits in some baking paper and wrapped them safely before smashing them with a rolling pin. Once the biscuits are in a crumb like matter, place them in a bowl. Repeat with entire packet of digestives.
> 2. Melt the butter and add to the bowl of crushed biscuits. Mix well and ensure to combine all of the butter. Once it is mixed use a spoon or your hands to mould the buttery biscuits on the base and sides of the cake tin. It can be as thick or as thin as you like but I recommend the base being at least a centimetre thick, at least. Place in the fridge for an hour.
> 3. Once the base has set, pour the caramel into the cake tin and smooth around evenly. Place in the fridge for another half hour to an hour.
> 4. Prior to getting your base out of the fridge whip your cream. For a little extra sweetness, you could add a teaspoon of sugar or vanilla essence to the mixture. Also, cut your bananas into slices. They can be as thick or as thin as you like.
> 5. Take the base out of the fridge and line the caramel with banana slices. Once that is done, spread or dollop the cream on top of the bananas. This can be as neat or as messy as you like but ensure all of the pie is covered.


I'm saving that for trying, looks sweet, but oh so good. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Poledra65 said:


> In Alaska, we always used and saw Canadian coins, it was so weird to move to Texas and not be able to use them the way we did in Alaska. In Tok, when I was living there, we took Canadian dollars too, had to know the exchange rate, but it wasn't too hard.


Thanks for that information. I didn't realize that about Alaska. Yes, it is amazing how things change from state to state. I was surprised that they didn't give the exchange in the Irish Tea Shop as that was the first that has happened.

It took a man and myself to figure out how to use the machines for parking there. They are new and he had been there for quite a while; his wife already shopping. I asked if he was having trouble, not knowing if I could help or not, but I was able to help as he was pushing on the symbols on the screen, which were only there to show the color of the button below that you needed to push. Mind you I helped him, but would probably have been doing the same thing were I the one doing it. Observing and helping gives one a different perspective. So if you ever go to Niagara on the Lake and you get a good parking spot, beware, somewhere there is a machine that you need to find and pay to put the receipt on your dashboard. I had a spot with no sign to tell me but knew from a ticket my BFF and I got on a trip there previously to window shop and go to the live theater there. You can use a credit card to park but not a debit card.

Added info: You you can get a special pass, NEXUS, that lets you cross without a passport and you can get in a special line that normally has less traffic to go through customs. People who work across the border find it quite convenient. I imagine in order to get a Nexus pass you go through all the paperwork to prove what the passport would prove or even show your passport to get it. I can't get one because I am Canadian living in the States. When I inquired, I needed to be an American citizen.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Cashmeregma said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cashmeregma - I found this recipe for Banoffee Pie which is very similar to how I made it, but I didn't even make the flan base, I bought one!
> 
> How lovely of you to share that with us Kate. Well, what's not to like. :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, yes, probably never make it but WILL know to eat it if we are ever where it is offered! TY, Kate and Cashmere.
Click to expand...


----------



## tami_ohio

darowil said:


> Im trying something new for a few weeks. Spoke to Sam about it before I went away. I will try doing a quick summary of the big issues that turn up during the week. Need to see how well I manage it- Ive been keeping a list this week, but sometimes forget to add things. A couple of improvements since I wrote this before heading of to bed last night which is good news.
> But so often people have missed out on some of the previous weeks news and are lost at the beginning of the next week. That I thought a summary could be helpful- and also for those who are new to the TP
> So we have *Julie*- the Hearing seems to have gone well but due to uncertainly as to where Fale will be living a decision has been postponed for 3 months. An ongoing issue of guardianship for her husband
> During the week four of us had deaths, a friend of Heathers *(Busy Worker Bee*) Mother suffered a major brain bleed; a good friend of *Carens* passed away; a cousin of *Cashmer*a has died (she has gone to the funeral so prayers for safe travel home will be welcome) and *Spiders* MIL also passed away.
> *Strawberry4u* was able to join us after a few tough months- welcome back.
> *Sam* has recovered well from having 7 teeth removed- but is not looking forward to a couple of months of soft food. And he is getting very sick of the plaster, less than 2 weeks now and it will be removed.
> *Puplovers* DH applied for a new nursing job.
> *Knsas g-mas* friend had a hip replacement done and then her femur broke a couple of days after the original surgery. After surgery for the femur yesterday she was very confused and appeared to have heart problems as well. Seems more settled other than a fast heart beat now.
> *Caren* is away for the weekend- at Punkin Chunkin (or whatever it is called). They have a catapult type machine that is going to try to throw a pumpkin a long distance, competing with others. She is looking forward to this years as they are taking the young kids as well.
> And the daughter of a friend of *Kate*s who is about 20 weeks pregnant had an ultrasound that showed a possible problem with the baby-heart OK but will be checking out kidneys in about 6 weeks.
> *Sassafrass* -colitis playing up, responding well


Thank you! I missed all but the first page last week, and if there was anything after page 99 of the week before. The summary was just what I needed!

All of you are always in my prayers, and I will add more for those with losses and illnesses.

We arrived home last evening just before dusk. The RV is in the driveway to be unloaded, cleaned and winterized for the winter. It seems so sad to do because you know cold weather is here and we won't be able to use it until spring. But we had a great two weeks after KAP! The weather in Michigan was damp and chilly but the lighthouses and lakes were beautiful. And we went back and visited our friends for a few more days before coming home. I am missing everyone I met at KAP. It was such a wonderful time spent together!

Well, M just sent the garage door up, so I guess it's time to get busy. Hugs and prayers. 
Tami


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> I love the view of the mountains - certainly not something that we see here in Illinois. Glad you found out how to post the photo.


As I discovered AFTER I had posted a reply!
Glad to see the new svelte waistline on Molly.
And Judy's quilt is really colourful- a treasure!
Thanks for sharing these Flyty1n
(and I know I have your user name spelt wrong!)


----------



## Poledra65

Good morning my lovelies, I'm caught up and think I'll knit on Stevielands Glennallen for a bit before DH gets up, I'm going to start the second repeat of chart 2, yay!! And I remembered the hard way to use lifelines. 
Have a great day all, will check in later.


----------



## Lurker 2

mjs said:


> I think Scorpion is quite a good program. And Good wife was actually somewhat funny last week. I think Blue bloods has been especially good this year.


Not one of these programs have I actually watched- not at all sure they are broadcasting them in NZ.


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> We have to have someone cut it and they zip through on this huge machine. It takes quite a bit of the monthly budget. Bill wanted to do it but he is never home enough and when he is, he is in his office writing, editing, or on the piano practicing. Actually there is much more too, like grading papers, talking with students, listening to music, which is a pleasure, but to find what he wants to use for concerts etc. One would think our house would be full of music, but unless he is on the piano, I have to have the house quiet so he can concentrate, so I use headphones a lot when he is home. I went off on a tangent there.:XD: :XD: :XD: My only gripe is that they never close the gate when they are done cutting, which is a problem if we have our dear little Roland.
> 
> The salmon cake was made with potato in it and I had lemon with it. So lovely and the few leaves of lettuce for decoration served as a lovely meal.
> 
> Glad you liked the colors of the trees. Even prettier in person and I was thinking you would like them and how I wished you could see them in person. We could both sit on the deck with a pillow to cushion us from the cold and quickly drink a hot cuppa' cider or coffee, and I do have your brand. Take in the lovely brisk autumn air and then get back inside to a fire in the fireplace.


If Fale does divorce me- maybe I'll find a 'sugar daddy'?! On Fale's income and given present circumstances we just have to dream that one!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> Daralene! I see you have a partial Solar Eclipse coming 23rd.


Yes, I didn't order the special glasses. Perhaps I can get some around here or more than likely watch it on Slooh as they have telescopes in various places so capture it even if it is overcast here. Thanks for the reminder. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Oooh, great yarns and lovely cowls. :thumbup: :thumbup:


And the plan today is to shop for some more!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> If Fale does divorce me- maybe I'll find a 'sugar daddy'?! On Fale's income and given present circumstances we just have to dream that one!


I've always been a dreamer. We didn't have money when I was growing up but we used to dream. We would go to open houses and pretend we were living there. Poor DH never could understand that side of me and I didn't understand why he didn't understand. :lol:


----------



## sassafras123

Flyty, what a beautiful quilt.


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> Yes, I didn't order the special glasses. Perhaps I can get some around here or more than likely watch it on Slooh as they have telescopes in various places so capture it even if it is overcast here. Thanks for the reminder. :thumbup:


You used to be able to use a piece of exposed negative- but you never see that in these digital days. Which reminds me we never did hear back from Doogie- hope his studies are going well!


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> I've always been a dreamer. We didn't have money when I was growing up but we used to dream. We would go to open houses and pretend we were living there. Poor DH never could understand that side of me and I didn't understand why he didn't understand. :lol:


Takes all sorts, doesn't it?!
I've always dreamed from maps!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Kansas g-ma said:


> The things I learn on here. From reading, I thought "portmanteau" was a briefcase (it is) but now know another definition is a combining of two words.


Portefeuille is a briefcase and same word is used for wallet.

Porte-monnaie is a purse.

Porte-documente is also briefcase.

My goodness you are helping me learn a lot. Had dh get out his French dictionary for me. Now if I only had a good memory so I could remember this.:wink:


----------



## angelam

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from Halifax, Nova Scotia. This is our last full day, the weather has been wonderful and we have found some yarn and fabric shops here.
> caren the bag I stole from you is full to bursting with my purple stash, thank you xxx
> we have had a great time and made so many great friends. Even found some knitters on the coach tour who we hope will join KP.
> our flight doesn't leave until nearly midnight tomorrow, so we hope to have time to take the ferry across the water and have a final look around Halifax.
> I'll start posting some pictures when I get back and on my computer, hugs to all
> Londy and Purple


Have a safe journey home. See you soon! xx


----------



## angelam

gottastch said:


> HELLO EVERYBODY!!!!!! I thought I'd better come back and see what you all are up to. I've missed you all and hope to be a better contributor/friend!
> 
> A quick update: Dear son and dearest daughter-in-law lost two babies early on in the pregnancies and it was devasting for all of us. They were doing fertility treatments and she could just tell that things weren't right, before the losses occurred. They decided to take a break from the treatments and what do you suppose happened, all on its own? YUP...I'm gonna be a grandma come April, 2015!!!!!!!!! I'm excited beyond words and we have all been cautiously optimistic. After dearest DIL got through her first trimester, we all breathed easier and she's have minimal morning sickness and no pains, to speak of. All looks good thus far. An ultrasound will reveal the sex of the baby (only to me) and I will get busy punching out either blue or pink snowflakes. A good friend of theirs is going to take photos as I dump the box of snowflakes over their heads to catch their reaction when they find out the sex of their baby. Sounds like such fun and those kids these days have such wonderful ideas. I've been going crazy looking for/making monthly pregnancy gifts for her, as well as plotting and scheming the other gifts I will make for the baby
> 
> Dear father-in-law had a knee replacement and is doing well. The pain pills after surgery made for some comical conversations. He told us that "one night" he was back aboard ship (from his Navy days) and couldn't understand why, after being retired from the service since 1973 that they'd want an old fart like him back aboard ship - LOL. Another night he was hungry for bing cherries and they didn't have any at the hospital so he had to go pick some. He doesn't know where he went to find them to pick but still, he was sure he picked them (they were actually a gift from some friends who came to see him) - LOL. He is done with his rehab now and all seems to be well.
> 
> I'm nursing an injured knee. People in our neighborhood are still shooting off fireworks...just 2 or 3 or 4 a night. They have finally stopped but last month, DH and I were sitting in our spots, on the couch, with kitty Cocoa sitting on the floor between us. The fireworks started and she shot straight up in the air (she is deathly afraid of that noise) and she was trying to get into my lap but ended up landing flat on my knee and bent it the wrong way (I had my feet up on the coffee table...naughty, naughty). I waited a week and went to the doctor. She was afraid the meniscus was torn so 1-2-3 I had an MRI which thankfully revealed just trauma around the knee cap with lots of swelling. All I can really do is stay off it, as much as I can, and ice it. I have some of dear son's elastic knee braces and they do help but they always seem to work there way down so I'm constantly pulling on it, when I wear it.
> 
> Dear son had the vein in his leg stripped - finally. He has been fiddling with it since 2011! He did not have to have surgery but had a same day procedure where they made an incision behind his knee and ran a little wire up the vein all the way up to his groin. The vein was badly varicose so had lots of "kinks" in it along the way. They gave him pain shots, as they went, all the way 'up there.' He's never had any kind of surgery or procedure of any kind so this was quite the experience for him! Once they got all the way up to the groin, they started slowly pulling the little wire back out, cauterizing the vein as they pulled it back out. A few stitches behind the knee and he was done. After two weeks he had the stitches removed and just had some injections in the lower part of his leg, to dissolve the lower part of that vein. Since the vein is closer to the surface, in the lower leg, they could treat it that way. All is fine there now too and he is happy this whole thing is behind him. He is still managing the jewelry store and D-DIL is still loving her job doing hair. She is already receiving some cute gifts from her clients. She is just beaming and is even more beautiful than she was before, if that can be possible
> 
> I think that covers the BIG things that have occurred. I still have the dumb phone that works sometimes and doesn't work other times. DH says it is good enough...grrrrrrr.
> 
> Cousin Mark Sanders, aka Mr. Explosive, is racing his nitro funny car at Auto Club Famoso Raceway in Bakersfield, California this weekend. It was a huge field of 30 cars yesterday, to start things off. He came in #1 in the first qualifying with his time being 5.724 seconds at 245 mph. I don't know much about this racing stuff so am not sure what the distance is...quarter mile maybe? Anyway, round #2 is today and his class starts racing at 1:00 Pacific, 3:00 Central, 4:00 Eastern times today. If you are so inclined, you can even watch it on www.bangshift.com. It is kinda fun. You can't believe the rumble that goes through your whole body, during the burn-outs, when you are right there...crazy. They race as a family and their 21-year old son is the crew chief. Super exciting, if you are into that kind of thing
> 
> Anyway, I'm glad to be back and look forward to catching up with you all


Gottastch, great to see you back. Congratulations on the forthcoming grandbaby. Isn't it strange how often you hear of couples going through so many cycles of IVF and heartbreak and as soon as they decide to have a break and maybe relax.........it all happens naturally! No wonder you're so excited. Take care of your injured knee - use it as an excuse to sit and knit!


----------



## NanaCaren

Good morning from Great Bend where it is over cast and a balmy 2.7c/37f at 10:50. Got home about 1:29am. grabbed a little nap before Seth woke up. Will have a cat nap late on after he has gone home. Will post pics later on. 

Today's coffee enjoy. 

healing energy to all in need and HUGS to all.


----------



## Lurker 2

angelam said:


> Gottastch, great to see you back. Congratulations on the forthcoming grandbaby. Isn't it strange how often you hear of couples going through so many cycles of IVF and heartbreak and as soon as they decide to have a break and maybe relax.........it all happens naturally! No wonder you're so excited. Take care of your injured knee - use it as an excuse to sit and knit!


Kathy has been working wonders with her tatting while she has been absent over the summer! Not for nothing her user name!


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where it is over cast and a balmy 2.7c/37f at 10:50. Got home about 1:29am. grabbed a little nap before Seth woke up. Will have a cat nap late on after he has gone home. Will post pics later on.
> 
> Today's coffee enjoy.
> 
> healing energy to all in need and HUGS to all.


Souvenirs?!


----------



## RookieRetiree

I'm right there with you!! We used to flip over the pages in the Sears and Montgomery Ward's catalogs of things we'd dream to have. My one girlfriend in H.s. and I defined "rich" as being able to get store bought clothes (as we both made our own skirts, blouses and dresses) -- we met up at one of the class reunions with our DH's and neither of them understood either.



Cashmeregma said:


> I've always been a dreamer. We didn't have money when I was growing up but we used to dream. We would go to open houses and pretend we were living there. Poor DH never could understand that side of me and I didn't understand why he didn't understand. :lol:


----------



## KateB

Cashmeregma said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cashmeregma - I found this recipe for Banoffee Pie which is very similar to how I made it, but I didn't even make the flan base, I bought one!
> 
> Banoffee Pie for Cheats.
> 
> How lovely of you to share that with us Kate. I didn't sample any but thought the folks on here would enjoy seeing that.
> 
> Did you like it?
> Well, what's not to like. :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I'm not a big fan of bananas, although I adore the toffee, so I made it as individual little pies and didn't put banana in mine! (Or in a few spares for later.  :lol: )
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> Actually, I'm not a big fan of bananas, although I adore the toffee, so I made it as individual little pies and didn't put banana in mine! (Or in a few spares for later.  :lol: )


That is odd- I am not really a fan of the banana either- and consequently the Banofie pie does not hold much temptation for me.


----------



## angelam

thewren said:


> may we see a picture of your jacket? please --- sam


As soon as it's sewn together - promise.


----------



## KateB

mjs said:


> I love those Durrell books. But what a sad man.


I've been to his zoo in Jersey and would love to go back. His was one of the first zoos to advocate conservation and also breeding animals to be returned to the wild.


----------



## flyty1n

Kansas g-ma said:


> Does Molly eat the tomatoes? One of my daughter's dogs did-- some I hadn't picked because I wanted seeds!!


Yes, she loves the little yellow tomatoes, just like eating sugar and not what a diabetic dog needs. However, so far we are able to keep her blood sugar at 106 and her weight is now down to 58 pounds..good for her, but we are hoping for a bit more weight loss, which won't happen if she keeps eating tomatoes.


----------



## flyty1n

Perhaps a better mountain picture


----------



## angelam

Designer1234 said:


> Hi everyone! We have had two lovely days in our new 'home town'. Pat's brother and wife drove up from Victoria for lunch and we had a great visit we drove out to Genoa Bay and then they headed back home. It is so good for both the brothers to live close to each other. They had a great visit, discussing different yachts in the bay, and just visiting. I get along really well with my sil who is not very well and I know his brother is glad we are close by.
> 
> Today we walked through the farmer's market which is held every Saturday morning all year round and there was lots of produce and crafts as well as different wines being sold. We didn't buy much but I got to know a couple of the vendors. I saw that there is an alpaca farm close to here so we will take a side trip.
> 
> After the farmer's market we drove out to Crofton and then Chemainus where my cousins mural is. This time we also went into OLD TOWN and there are 3 blocks of wonderful little stores and we did visit a few. We are going back next week on a nice day and really check them out. We want to know the nicest places in this area to take our friends who have promised to visit us. We stopped and had an ice cream cone. I walked better than I have for 6 or 7 years. We finally (the two of us)decided that the 'attacks' of weakness I have been having for years was because of my BP meds. My doctor insisted I keep on taking 2 per day, and I havecut back to one every other day. The difference is like a miracle. Pat takes my bp twice a day and I am dealing with it as we go along. The new doctor we found here said that obviously with Pat having his paramedic EMS as a Supervisor and me knowing what IO was feeling to be careful, but our feelings made a lot of sense. I feel better than I have for years. We have slept and recoveredfrom the move and I was able to walk all through town today instead of being exhausted. It makes me a bit angry as I kept asking two different doctors if I could reduce my Prinivil, they both agreed that as I have been on it for years and years I should not do so. I have cut back very slowly and it is like day and night - no collapsing and heading into emergency which was the reason for all my tests as he thought it was my heart. I know now that we have to be our own advocate. I trust Pat more than any doctor I might see 3 or 4 times a year.
> 
> This is such a good move for us. (That is one thing you can add to your list Darowil, which by the way was really handy. We survived our move, we are settled and we are happy.
> 
> Talk to you all later.


Shirley it's lovely to hear how happy you are in your new home. You can hear the excitement in your voice as you describe what you are doing and where you have been. Enjoy your travels while you explore your new surroundings. I know you will have all the best yarn shops sussed out very quickly!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Lovely purchases Julie. The cowls are all lovely but I especially love the Sydney cowl (and not because of the name!) The color way on it is beautiful. Would love that yarn.


Lurker 2 said:


> Sydney yarn photos, did not take a shot of the yarn I bought Elaine to say thank you for having me stay.


----------



## jknappva

flyty1n said:


> I loved the yarn and cowls, beautiul and amazing to me that you can just make up the pattern as you go along Julie and Gagesmom. I find that outstanding.
> Beautiful October weather here and I am enjoying the color on the mountains. I took pictures yesterday, so note the redness on the mountains. These are the scrub oak and mountain maples. If I can get this to work, I'll add a picture of the colorful new quilt my sister made for me. As Shirley pointed out, color gives me joy. I'll also add a picture of Molly in the tomatoes which she loves.


Beautiful scenery. And that quilt is a work of art....I can see why it gives you joy!!
Molly looks so cute in the tomatoes...does she eat them? The dog we used to have would eat any people food except peas and olives!!
Junek


----------



## NanaCaren

KateB said:


> Cashmeregma - I found this recipe for Banoffee Pie which is very similar to how I made it, but I didn't even make the flan base, I bought one!
> 
> That looks so good right now and I have digestive biscuits in the cupboard too. I bet my bunch would love it.


----------



## angelam

darowil said:


> Well the rabbit being a rabbit seems to have found a dark place to hide itself. But the alpaca is back in place behaving himself.
> And it is cooling down outside (well it feels it at 19C). But in for some hot weather th enext couple of days- 34 tomorrow and then 36 which is mid to high 90s. Summers on its way unfortunately


I'll swap places with you! I don't like the darker evenings that we are now getting, although the temperatures are not too bad yet.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

flyty1n said:


> Yes, she loves the little yellow tomatoes, just like eating sugar and not what a diabetic dog needs. However, so far we are able to keep her blood sugar at 106 and her weight is now down to 58 pounds..good for her, but we are hoping for a bit more weight loss, which won't happen if she keeps eating tomatoes.


Each year I plant a few yellow mini-pear tomatoes for a friend. She can eat a snack bag full in the time I walk from her table to the drinking fountain and get a glass of water and come back!! She would fight your dog for those!!


----------



## KateB

Thought I would show you the 2 Poppets (another great Gypsycream pattern) I have knitted before they go to their new homes...Jake the Pirate is for Luke and Polly is for my GN Imogen, who'll be 3 soon.


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where it is over cast and a balmy 2.7c/37f at 10:50. Got home about 1:29am. grabbed a little nap before Seth woke up. Will have a cat nap late on after he has gone home. Will post pics later on.
> 
> Today's coffee enjoy.
> 
> healing energy to all in need and HUGS to all.


Good Morning, Caren. And I see you and the Jack O Lantern are drinking coffee and watching racing!!
How was Punkin Chunkin?
Junek


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> Souvenirs?!


Yes that are, but not for me for a friend in England will get them when I am there.


----------



## jknappva

flyty1n said:


> Perhaps a better mountain picture


Beautiful!
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh

Thank you Rookie. I love rearranging the house. Have always wanted to move our bedroom into where the guest room is but DH insists that it wouldn't be a close to the bathroom. DH is such a dingbat there.....it would be exactly the same distance, just a different bathroom. I've switch rooms around but will leave them as is now. Just rearranging the furniture in rooms


RookieRetiree said:


> My sister used to do that when she was able - she even did the dining room with the heavy chairs, table and hutch...still don't know how she did it. She used to repaint and wallpaper on a whim also. She doesn't so much now that she's in her mid-70's, but she's always got on home decorating project going. She's a great sewer and has pillows, shams, curtains, drapes, table coverings, chair slipcovers, or something or other going through a makeover. About once a year, I get everything cleaned out and rearranged and then it's set until the next year. Now it's time to do some major updating with fresh paint and carpets and maybe even furniture if in the budget next year. I do like doing it, but find it so disruptive to things I like to do more (like knit, crochet, cook & bake). I think I should open up my sewing machine and see if it still works and doo some things. Gwen's embroidery looks like such fun and the Serger machine sounds like a Godsend for certain projects.


----------



## jknappva

KateB said:


> Thought I would show you the 2 Poppets (another great Gypsycream pattern) I have knitted before they go to their new homes...Jake the Pirate is for Luke and Polly is for my GN Imogen, who'll be 3 soon.


They are really cute!! I know they'll be loved.
Junek


----------



## angelam

flyty1n said:


> I loved the yarn and cowls, beautiul and amazing to me that you can just make up the pattern as you go along Julie and Gagesmom. I find that outstanding.
> Beautiful October weather here and I am enjoying the color on the mountains. I took pictures yesterday, so note the redness on the mountains. These are the scrub oak and mountain maples. If I can get this to work, I'll add a picture of the colorful new quilt my sister made for me. As Shirley pointed out, color gives me joy. I'll also add a picture of Molly in the tomatoes which she loves.


Lovely pictures. I'm so glad you found the browse button!


----------



## Lurker 2

flyty1n said:


> Perhaps a better mountain picture


I know you are already at altitude- what is the height of the peaks of those mountains around you?


----------



## Gweniepooh

Got to strike while the iron is hot....DH is ready to put another light up in my craft room....Marking my spot on page 32 to pickup reading again. TTYL


----------



## NanaCaren

jknappva said:


> Good Morning, Caren. And I see you and the Jack O Lantern are drinking coffee and watching racing!!
> How was Punkin Chunkin?
> Junek


good morning June! OH, how I missed my races. The wifi was horrible there if and when there was any. How ever there was perfect reception in the potty. 
Punkin Chunkin was good and it was tiring. I am exhausted. We did not win at all, the arm broke not once but twice. :-( :-(


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> Lovely purchases Julie. The cowls are all lovely but I especially love the Sydney cowl (and not because of the name!) The color way on it is beautiful. Would love that yarn.


I will see what I can do!


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> Thought I would show you the 2 Poppets (another great Gypsycream pattern) I have knitted before they go to their new homes...Jake the Pirate is for Luke and Polly is for my GN Imogen, who'll be 3 soon.


Kate, they are both superb! lucky Luke and Imogen- I am going to have to waive my policy of not paying for patterns and have a closer look at what Gypsycream is selling!


----------



## Bonnie7591

Poledra65 said:


> In Alaska, we always used and saw Canadian coins, it was so weird to move to Texas and not be able to use them the way we did in Alaska. In Tok, when I was living there, we took Canadian dollars too, had to know the exchange rate, but it wasn't too hard.


Here if we have American change it just goes in with all the rest & is accepted but once when in the US, (I usually empty my change & put it in my suitcase when we travel) I had missed a Canadian dime & handed it to a cashier, you would have thought I gave her a piece of manure, she threw it back at me & told me they didn't except that :roll: , I wasn't trying to cheat her, but she sure made me feel like I was, wasn't impressed.

US dollars are accepted here but most place wouldn't give as much as if exchanged at a bank. When we travel, I get cash from an ATM,that way other than the $2 or 3 for using the ATM you get the actual exchange rate of the day, just have to remember to tell the bank you are travelling.


----------



## angelam

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where it is over cast and a balmy 2.7c/37f at 10:50. Got home about 1:29am. grabbed a little nap before Seth woke up. Will have a cat nap late on after he has gone home. Will post pics later on.
> 
> Today's coffee enjoy.
> 
> healing energy to all in need and HUGS to all.


Welcome home Caren. How did you get on at Punkin Chunkin? Now to start preparing for your next adventure! Be sure to let us know your dates so that we can get the Welcome Mat out! Are you planning to stay in the London area or will you be travelling around?


----------



## Lurker 2

Bonnie7591 said:


> Here if we have American change it just goes in with all the rest & is accepted but once when in the US, (I usually empty my change & put it in my suitcase when we travel) I had missed a Canadian dime & handed it to a cashier, you would have thought I gave her a piece of manure, she threw it back at me & told me they didn't except that :roll: , I wasn't trying to cheat her, but she sure made me feel like I was, wasn't impressed.
> 
> US dollars are accepted here but most place wouldn't give as much as if exchanged at a bank. When we travel, I get cash from an ATM,that way other than the $2 or 3 for using the ATM you get the actual exchange rate of the day, just have to remember to tell the bank you are travelling.


Which I think was partly what caused my initial dilemma- I had not actually said to the bank 'I am travelling now' also I did not know to withdraw on 'credit'. All my transactions
have cost that extra $2 - 3 .
Aussie dollars are not welcome in NZ even though the exchange rate is in their favour.


----------



## Pup lover

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you Rookie. I love rearranging the house. Have always wanted to move our bedroom into where the guest room is but DH insists that it wouldn't be a close to the bathroom. DH is such a dingbat there.....it would be exactly the same distance, just a different bathroom. I've switch rooms around but will leave them as is now. Just rearranging the furniture in rooms


In our old house i rearranged every 6 months, living room and our bedroom. Here i still do our bedroom but the living room is to small with two doors and 5 Windows so to hard to try and rearrange. I miss being able to do it DH doesn't miss it at all


----------



## Pup lover

KateB said:


> Thought I would show you the 2 Poppets (another great Gypsycream pattern) I have knitted before they go to their new homes...Jake the Pirate is for Luke and Polly is for my GN Imogen, who'll be 3 soon.


Love your poppets


----------



## Pup lover

Julie love the green cowl with all the cables. All your cowls yarns are lovely.


----------



## angelam

flyty1n said:


> Perhaps a better mountain picture


That is breathtaking. Love the bright blue sky!


----------



## Lurker 2

I was really cold! Forgot I had put the air-conditioning on. I was able to sleep at Friends' House, despite the noise- here it is quiet and that is keeping me awake!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I am looking forward to my expedition today- I will meet Vivien at 1 pm., at the Bondi Junction exit for Town Hall Station- the plan is to go out to get some breakfast and make my way over to York St early and have a good look at both yarn shops.


----------



## Lurker 2

Pup lover said:


> Julie love the green cowl with all the cables. All your cowls yarns are lovely.


That is a large part of today's mission to get more yarn for it- I want it deeper than it is with the one ball!
It is so nice shopping at new places!


----------



## Bonnie7591

Julie, your yarn & cowls are lovely. What will you do with the other yarn?

Flytn1, great pictures, I love colorful quilts, as you said, color makes me happy. I have an I Spy baby quilt started for a baby gift, (36 bright, random patches) I need to get finished up. One of the relatives had a 2nd boy so I thought I would do something different.

Daralene, what a lovely yard you have. My DH has commented in our travels about the nice big lots people have in the US, it seems here in the cities the houses are squished as tight as they can get them. Makes for lots of yard work but looks so nice.
I'm surprised after all these years of marriage you have not got your Aerican citizenship does that not affect things like old age pension & medical benefits?


----------



## flyty1n

Love the darling poppets.


----------



## Lurker 2

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, your yarn & cowls are lovely. What will you do with the other yarn?
> 
> Flytn1, great pictures, I love colorful quilts, as you said, color makes me happy. I have an I Spy baby quilt started for a baby gift, (36 bright, random patches) I need to get finished up. One of the relatives had a 2nd boy so I thought I would do something different.
> 
> Daralene, what a lovely yard you have. My DH has commented in our travels about the nice big lots people have in the US, it seems here in the cities the houses are squished as tight as they can get them. Makes for lots of yard work but looks so nice.
> I'm surprised after all these years of marriage you have not got your Aerican citizenship does that not affect things like old age pension & medical benefits?


The big bundle of twelve balls of cotton yarn is to make a summer weight Guernsey- I will have to start from scratch and swatch it- and do the math- but I will use the templates I have from the Workshop as the basis of my design.


----------



## flyty1n

Springville is just west of the Wasatch mountain range, the highest peak is Mt. Nebo which tops out at 11,928 feet, and I work with the second highest mountain, Mount Timpanogos, out the window, beautiful view, at 11,725 feet. The other mountains are in the 8000-11000 foot range. People hike a trail up the Timpanogos mountain over the top and into Heber valley which sits on the east side of the Wasatch range.


----------



## Lurker 2

flyty1n said:


> Springville is just west of the Wasatch mountain range, the highest peak is Mt. Nebo which tops out at 11,928 feet, and I work with the second highest mountain, Mount Timpanogos, out the window, beautiful view, at 11,725 feet. The other mountains are in the 8000-11000 foot range. People hike a trail up the Timpanogos mountain over the top and into Heber valley which sits on the east side of the Wasatch range.


So only just a little less than our Alps in the South Island.

Very few folk live at that sort of altitude in NZ, except the Station Holders and their crew of Musterers and other Station Hands- I will have to look out some photos of our High Country!


----------



## RookieRetiree

The sword looks great...love them both.



KateB said:


> Thought I would show you the 2 Poppets (another great Gypsycream pattern) I have knitted before they go to their new homes...Jake the Pirate is for Luke and Polly is for my GN Imogen, who'll be 3 soon.


----------



## Cashmeregma

KateB said:


> Thought I would show you the 2 Poppets (another great Gypsycream pattern) I have knitted before they go to their new homes...Jake the Pirate is for Luke and Polly is for my GN Imogen, who'll be 3 soon.


Poppets are adorable but can't believe Luke will be 3! :shock:


----------



## NanaCaren

angelam said:


> Welcome home Caren. How did you get on at Punkin Chunkin? Now to start preparing for your next adventure! Be sure to let us know your dates so that we can get the Welcome Mat out! Are you planning to stay in the London area or will you be travelling around?


Thank you. We didn't do very well at all.  Had fun, which is what the whole thing is about. The kids all had tons of fun too. 
We will be in London from 10th -14th of November. Still as couple last minute things to get ready and I'm ready to go.


----------



## KateB

Lurker 2 said:


> Kate, they are both superb! lucky Luke and Imogen- I am going to have to waive my policy of not paying for patterns and have a closer look at what Gypsycream is selling!


The Poppets pattern wasn't dear (£3 something) but DH nearly had a fit as I had to print out 38 pages! I thought that was good value! :lol: Pat is very good at giving you loads of instructions and pictures for making up the toys, where many patterns just say, "Sew up and stuff"!


----------



## Kathleendoris

Lurker 2 said:


> That is odd- I am not really a fan of the banana either- and consequently the Banofie pie does not hold much temptation for me.


Bananas are one of the few fruits that I really like, and add that to a toffee/caramel sauce, and I am in heaven. I do tend to go for a biscuit base, rather than the pastry case that Kate's recipe uses, and I have never come across the pre- caramelised condensed milk in that recipe, but it easy enough to make it from an ordinary can of condensed milk!

I suppose without the banana, it would be an Offee Pie!


----------



## KateB

Cashmeregma said:


> Poppets are adorable but can't believe Luke will be 3! :shock:


He won't, he'll be 2 in November. My Gneice Imogen'll be 3!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Designer1234 said:


> I watched the Doc Martin show last night. I understand it is the first one in the new series. I nearly laughed my head off. He and the mother of his child got married, and seemed really happy. The story line was hilarious and I was laughing so loud in my room that Pat came in to see what was happening. If you get a chance to watch it this week please do. It was sooo funny. I haven't watched all of them but this one won me over. Hilarious! I do love the English comedies. So much better than ours in North America although I have to admit we have some pretty good Canadian shows which are now shown in the States. Heartland, and some of the others I can't remember which ones. will have to look them up.


I love Doc Martin. Will be looking for the new season.


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> The Poppets pattern wasn't dear (£3 something) but DH nearly had a fit as I had to print out 38 pages! I thought that was good value! :lol: Pat is very good at giving you loads of instructions and pictures for making up the toys, where many patterns just say, "Sew up and stuff"!


That does rather add to the cost- I'll have to keep that in mind- but I know a certain young man who would love a Jake the Pirate!!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2

Kathleendoris said:


> Bananas are one of the few fruits that I really like, and add that to a toffee/caramel sauce, and I am in heaven. I do tend to go for a biscuit base, rather than the pastry case that Kate's recipe uses, and I have never come across the pre- caramelised condensed milk in that recipe, but it easy enough to make it from an ordinary can of condensed milk!
> 
> I suppose without the banana, it would be an Offee Pie!


Good one, Chris!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nittergma

There is no way I'll keep up this week, I'll try though. I see references to new yarn Julie, I hope there will be pictures of it in progress!


----------



## pammie1234

Lurker 2 said:


> That does rather add to the cost- I'll have to keep that in mind- but I know a certain young man who would love a Jake the Pirate!!!!!!


I bought the pattern, but haven't printed it out. I didn't realize how many pages it was. I want to start one, but not sure when that will happen. I have some other things to get done first.

Have a safe trip home, Julie!


----------



## Lurker 2

nittergma said:


> There is no way I'll keep up this week, I'll try though. I see references to new yarn Julie, I hope there will be pictures of it in progress!


already posted dear Nittergma- if you search my postings that might be a quicker way to find them
otherwise PM me your email and I'll send them to you that way!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Designer, So wonderful that you are having such a great time in your new home and feeling so much better. Your experience with the BP medications confirms that I am doing the right thing trying to control it as much as I can with diet and I know you do too. Glad that taking less is working for you!!! It is great quality of life that we want for you and I know this winter will be so much easier on you. That is so wonderful that you are near Pat's brother and his wife and you get along with her. A real plus. How great that you have a Farmer's Market all year. I would absolutely love that.

The best thing of all is that you are feeling and walking better than you have in years. Didn't realize your DH was so experienced with medicine and that is such a plus.
Big Hugs and just so great to hear all is going so well.


----------



## Lurker 2

pammie1234 said:


> I bought the pattern, but haven't printed it out. I didn't realize how many pages it was. I want to start one, but not sure when that will happen. I have some other things to get done first.
> 
> Have a safe trip home, Julie!


I think it would take about a quarter my usual usage on a cartridge!
I certainly hope it will be a safe trip- the weather in NZ has been a bit stormy, although I have not checked for tomorrow!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Kathleendoris wrote:
Bananas are one of the few fruits that I really like, and add that to a toffee/caramel sauce, and I am in heaven. I do tend to go for a biscuit base, rather than the pastry case that Kate's recipe uses, and I have never come across the pre- caramelised condensed milk in that recipe, but it easy enough to make it from an ordinary can of condensed milk!

I suppose without the banana, it would be an Offee Pie!
_______________________________

Love it. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Kathleendoris

Bonnie7591 said:


> Here if we have American change it just goes in with all the rest & is accepted but once when in the US, (I usually empty my change & put it in my suitcase when we travel) I had missed a Canadian dime & handed it to a cashier, you would have thought I gave her a piece of manure, she threw it back at me & told me they didn't except that :roll: , I wasn't trying to cheat her, but she sure made me feel like I was, wasn't impressed.
> 
> US dollars are accepted here but most place wouldn't give as much as if exchanged at a bank. When we travel, I get cash from an ATM,that way other than the $2 or 3 for using the ATM you get the actual exchange rate of the day, just have to remember to tell the bank you are travelling.


Before Ireland went on to the Euro, Irish coins looked very like British ones, and would occasionally turn up in change. Once, when my daughters were quite young, the smallest one was given an Irish coin in her change. Her older sister was not happy. She went up to the assistant who had served them, and said, very politely, "Excuse me, do you accept Irish coins?". "No, we do not!", was the reply. "Well, why have you just given one to my sister?". She was only about 10 at the time, so I was actually very impressed by the way she handled the situation!

We do sometimes have problems with Scottish bank notes, which are different from the standard British issue. They are perfectly legal tender, but shops are often very suspicious, nevertheless.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> If Fale does divorce me- maybe I'll find a 'sugar daddy'?! On Fale's income and given present circumstances we just have to dream that one!


At least that would turn a negative into a positive, but I'm sure you prefer the dream. :wink:


----------



## Cashmeregma

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from Halifax, Nova Scotia. This is our last full day, the weather has been wonderful and we have found some yarn and fabric shops here.
> caren the bag I stole from you is full to bursting with my purple stash, thank you xxx
> we have had a great time and made so many great friends. Even found some knitters on the coach tour who we hope will join KP.
> our flight doesn't leave until nearly midnight tomorrow, so we hope to have time to take the ferry across the water and have a final look around Halifax.
> I'll start posting some pictures when I get back and on my computer, hugs to all
> Londy and Purple


Purple and Londy, so glad your trip was so special. Have a safe trip home and take some time to recover. Sure looking forward to seeing some photos!!!! It was just so special for us to see you both and I know you got to see sooooo many friends from Connections, KTP, and probably KP too. Again, safe traveling.


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> At least that would turn a negative into a positive, but I'm sure you prefer the dream. :wink:


mmmmmm, dreams it is I hope, my dear!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Kathleendoris said:


> Before Ireland went on to the Euro, Irish coins looked very like British ones, and would occasionally turn up in change. Once, when my daughters were quite young, the smallest one was given an Irish coin in her change. Her older sister was not happy. She went up to the assistant who had served them, and said, very politely, "Excuse me, do you accept Irish coins?". "No, we do not!", was the reply. "Well, why have you just given one to my sister?". She was only about 10 at the time, so I was actually very impressed by the way she handled the situation!
> 
> We do sometimes have problems with Scottish bank notes, which are different from the standard British issue. They are perfectly legal tender, but shops are often very suspicious, nevertheless.


For travelers, the Euro is so wonderful. I remember when we did so much traveling with work while living abroad, the money was such a problem. Sometimes the money we had saved for our next trip was no longer in use in the country when we went back. The Euro made it so much easier. Not sure that the countries all agree it is best though.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> mmmmmm, dreams it is I hope, my dear!


Fingers, legs, and eyes crossed that it turns out well even before the tribunal happens again.

But hope it is soon or I might not get my eyes back to normal. :XD:


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> Fingers, legs, and eyes crossed that it turns out well even before the tribunal happens again.
> 
> But hope it is soon or I might not get my eyes back to normal. :XD:


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :thumbup:


----------



## Kathleendoris

Cashmeregma said:


> For travelers, the Euro is so wonderful. I remember when we did so much traveling with work while living abroad, the money was such a problem. Sometimes the money we had saved for our next trip was no longer in use in the country when we went back. The Euro made it so much easier. Not sure that the countries all agree it is best though.


No, it hasn't been a blessing for everyone. But as someone who regularly travels in Europe, often crossing several borders in the course of one trip, I, too, find it wonderful! I remember once when we were on holiday in Belgium, crossing over into Germany and deciding to have a look around the town. Then, when we tried to park, there was the awful realisation that we had no suitable coins for the parking machine. That visit came to an abrupt end. Now, of course, there would be no problem at all. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern

jknappva said:


> Is it Scorpion that you're recording? I've enjoyed it so far!! Hope it's successful. So often the shows I like are canceled after a couple of months!
> Junek


Sorry, yes it is Scorpion I found. I find they cancel ones I like too. We must be not the common viewer.
:thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Kathleendoris said:


> No, it hasn't been a blessing for everyone. But as someone who regularly travels in Europe, often crossing several borders in the course of one trip, I, too, find it wonderful! I remember once when we were on holiday in Belgium, crossing over into Germany and deciding to have a look around the town. Then, when we tried to park, there was the awful realisation that we had no suitable coins for the parking machine. That visit came to an abrupt end. Now, of course, there would be no problem at all. :thumbup: :thumbup:


And if I was still in Germany we could have met up and I would have supplied the German coins for parking. :wink: But alas, only dreaming like Julie and I do.


----------



## flyty1n

Lurker 2 said:


> I certainly hope it will be a safe trip- the weather in NZ has been a bit stormy, although I have not checked for tomorrow!


Off to choir practice followed by church. I, too, hope the weather will be great and you will have a very smooth flight. Let us know when you get that Ringo home.


----------



## Normaedern

*flyty1n* I love your photos. The mountaims are beautiful. The quilt is so colourful and great work. Cute dog, too.


----------



## Lurker 2

flyty1n said:


> Off to choir practice followed by church. I, too, hope the weather will be great and you will have a very smooth flight. Let us know when you get that Ringo home.


I will indeed! It is going to be so interesting to see how he reacts this time- when he and I have done so much more bonding!


----------



## machriste

Beautiful yarns! I love the Sydny cowl!!!


----------



## Lurker 2

machriste said:


> Beautiful yarns! I love the Sydny cowl!!!


It is a beautiful blend of colours!


----------



## Railyn

I have been reading and not commenting for the past week or more. I didn't run fast enough and caught a cold. I haven't been very sick, just no energy. DH now has the cold. Ugh! I am feeling OK but the cough is hanging on.
Went to the oncologist last week and from all appearances, I am cancer-free. Will be doing some more testing in November. This is about you 1 year follow-up. This is all routine. I have to go to 2 different oncologist as they look at different things. I have one for kidney cancer and one for thyroid. I tried to put them together but both said 'no' as did my primary care. Thankfully we havd good insurance so the tests and visits are covered.
My prayers include each of you and I have been enjoying the tales and pictures of your travels. Have to be happy with armchair travel these days so keep the pictures coming. 
Happy Knitting, Marilyn


----------



## iamsam

what is the island clear to the northeast - does anyone live on it? --- sam



KateB said:


> It was filmed on the Ardverikie Estate in the Highlands of Scotland. This map shows you where that is.
> If you look across to the coast to the left of the word Glasgow you will see 2 small islands. If you look very closely at the coast (still on the mainland) just to the north of them you might see me waving to you!


----------



## RookieRetiree

That's great news....I've finally (after 8 years) been able to leave the oncologist (after the Nov. appointment) to just be at the GP's office & tests. My primary care said it was up to me as he could order the same tests as the oncologist does...and if something shows up, he'd send me back to her. I'm not sure how she'll take the news---probably feels that only she can do the cancer stuff---but I think the primary care will do just fine.

It's a great feeling to go from follow-up to routine screening...all the best to you.


Railyn said:


> I have been reading and not commenting for the past week or more. I didn't run fast enough and caught a cold. I haven't been very sick, just no energy. DH now has the cold. Ugh! I am feeling OK but the cough is hanging on.
> Went to the oncologist last week and from all appearances, I am cancer-free. Will be doing some more testing in November. This is about you 1 year follow-up. This is all routine. I have to go to 2 different oncologist as they look at different things. I have one for kidney cancer and one for thyroid. I tried to put them together but both said 'no' as did my primary care. Thankfully we havd good insurance so the tests and visits are covered.
> My prayers include each of you and I have been enjoying the tales and pictures of your travels. Have to be happy with armchair travel these days so keep the pictures coming.
> Happy Knitting, Marilyn


----------



## Kathleendoris

Cashmeregma said:


> And if I was still in Germany we could have met up and I would have supplied the German coins for parking. :wink: But alas, only dreaming like Julie and I do.


Me, too! Wouldn't it be great!


----------



## Designer1234

Cashmeregma said:


> Designer, So wonderful that you are having such a great time in your new home and feeling so much better. Your experience with the BP medications confirms that I am doing the right thing trying to control it as much as I can with diet and I know you do too. Glad that taking less is working for you!!! It is great quality of life that we want for you and I know this winter will be so much easier on you. That is so wonderful that you are near Pat's brother and his wife and you get along with her. A real plus. How great that you have a Farmer's Market all year. I would absolutely love that.The best thing of all is that you are feeling and walking better than you have in years. Didn't realize your DH was so experienced with medicine and that is such a plus.
> Big Hugs and just so great to hear all is going so well.


He was a supervisor with EMS (paramedic) same job exactly as your cousin. He retired in l999 and we went south for l0 years, he has always kept an eye on my bp and we have thought for sometime that it was causing me the light headedness and weakness as my bp would drop really low. We have been working on it since we got the results about my heart (no major problem) and yesterday, after a few days rest from the moving which was physically difficult and and stressful I was able to walk farther than I have for years with no weakness, no feeling that I was light headed, no dreadful weariness. It is starting to pay off ,that was the case even though we both have colds which was passed on from our gd when we stayed there. If our coughs don't start to improve we will go to the doctor on Monday.

When I read all the great things about your cousin, it reminded me of Pat's retirement party - he is so highly thought of and you can be proud of your cousin. It is a very satisfying, difficult but wonderful job. I will never forget the day he came home beaming from ear to ear - he had delivered his first baby and even though there were a scary moments it was a complete success. When our children were born, Fathers had no involvement so it was wonderful for him. He enjoyed being a shift supervisor and the 'boys' still keep in touch with him.

It has been handy for him to have that experience since he retired. It has been used quite often over the years since then in different situations.

----


----------



## agnescr

Poledra65 said:


> In Alaska, we always used and saw Canadian coins, it was so weird to move to Texas and not be able to use them the way we did in Alaska. In Tok, when I was living there, we took Canadian dollars too, had to know the exchange rate, but it wasn't too hard.


S

Should try it here.only the Borders area accepts Scottish notes the rest of England wont accept them though they are pound sterling and legal tender,have walked out of many a shop leaving shopping unpaid for when they say they wont accept my money


----------



## Normaedern

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where it is over cast and a balmy 2.7c/37f at 10:50. Got home about 1:29am. grabbed a little nap before Seth woke up. Will have a cat nap late on after he has gone home. Will post pics later on.
> 
> Today's coffee enjoy.
> 
> healing energy to all in need and HUGS to all.


Love your photo :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern

flyty1n said:


> Perhaps a better mountain picture


Grand scenery :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

agnescr said:


> S
> 
> Should try it here.only the Borders area accepts Scottish notes the rest of England wont accept them though they are pound sterling and legal tender,have walked out of many a shop leaving shopping unpaid for when they say they wont accept my money


I spent so little time in England , and then only in York, that I did not run into this problem. I had to have Euros for Germany, and £ for Britain. (2011)


----------



## Normaedern

KateB said:


> Thought I would show you the 2 Poppets (another great Gypsycream pattern) I have knitted before they go to their new homes...Jake the Pirate is for Luke and Polly is for my GN Imogen, who'll be 3 soon.


Those are so cute. I am sure they will be loved for a long time.


----------



## Designer1234

Lurker 2 said:


> Kate, they are both superb! lucky Luke and Imogen- I am going to have to waive my policy of not paying for patterns and have a closer look at what Gypsycream is selling!


Gypsy cream is going to do another class for us next spring. We had nearly 200 people sign up for her panda class. I really think she is very special.

I have two girls from the lace party signed up for January classes. Toni is going to teach her own design lace scarf on the 5th and Tamarque is going to teach her design of a baby sweater which is outstanding too. I hope to teach on of my sweaters sometime in the new year. I am not over booking and won't give my life up again for the workshops but do feel it is important to carry them on.

Julie I wish you a safe trip home. I will close your workshop tomorrow as posted. It should be okay now.


----------



## Kathleendoris

agnescr said:


> S
> 
> Should try it here.only the Borders area accepts Scottish notes the rest of England wont accept them though they are pound sterling and legal tender,have walked out of many a shop leaving shopping unpaid for when they say they wont accept my money


They certainly should accept it! As you say, it is legal tender. On the odd occasion that I have had Scottish notes in my purse, usually after a holiday North of the border, I have experienced reluctance in shops, but never downright refusal to accept them. Perhaps you need to be more assertive here, because you certainly have right, and the law, on your side.


----------



## Kathleendoris

Designer1234 said:


> Gypsy cream is going to do another class for us next spring. We had nearly 200 people sign up for her panda class. I really think she is very special.
> 
> I have two girls from the lace party signed up for January classes. Toni is going to teach her own design lace scarf on the 5th and Tamarque is going to teach her design of a baby sweater which is outstanding too. I hope to teach on of my sweaters sometime in the new year. I am not over booking and won't give my life up again for the workshops but do feel it is important to carry them on.
> 
> Julie I wish you a safe trip home. I will close your workshop tomorrow as posted. It should be okay now.


That is good news, Shirley. I have missed the workshops, but I, for one, would not be sorry if they were more spread out, for the simple reason that there were always more classes on offer than I ever had time to benefit from. Fewer might mean that I actually participated more! The forthcoming workshops sound very interesting, and I think you can count me 'in' for most of them! Keep up the good work! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234

angelam said:


> Shirley it's lovely to hear how happy you are in your new home. You can hear the excitement in your voice as you describe what you are doing and where you have been. Enjoy your travels while you explore your new surroundings. I know you will have all the best yarn shops sussed out very quickly!


one of our KP members has a shop close by and I have already dropped in there. I am not buying anything as I already got rid of half my yarn before I came here and still have lots and lots. I am not going to allow myself to get carried away like I did in Calgary. I also am hoping now that we are here - to start doing some landscapes again. I brought my machine and have the urge. there is a fabricland here so will start collect fat quarters which are the main things I use. I am not sure how my shoulder will do with a sewing machine but won't know until I try.

It is sunny here to day -- and Haley and our son are coming for 'coffee'. Mom is in Germany flying. I worry about the ebola but nothing I can do.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Designer, I found the new series of Doc Martin and it is indeed wonderful. The old ones made me laugh too so if you can get them you will love them. There actually is a prequel movie to the series and Doc Martin is a totally different character. Makes for a lot more humor with him the way he is now. I'll be busy today knitting and laughing with the new series to watch.


----------



## Cashmeregma

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Well, caught up again...but it is the same lottery..."for how long?" Darowil, really liked your summary!
> Spent the day catching up, so didn't do any of the tasks on my list. Tomorrow? DH has planned for workman to come and start fixing the hole in DD's ceiling...FINALLY! We have had no leaks for several months, so we feel safe in plugging the gaping hole in the ceiling! YEA! It's only been since last winter!
> 
> I'm seriously trying to figure out how to organize my stash...it is "almost" out of control HA! So much yarn...so many projects! SO little time!
> 
> Glad to see Gottastch back....really excited about future g'ma status....I have my fingers crossed!
> 
> Loads of peaceful wishes for all...comforting energies, safe journies, satisfying meals...enjoy life and it's treasures....Carol il/oh


Lovely photos, so beautiful in the Fall.


----------



## Designer1234

Cashmeregma said:


> I've always been a dreamer. We didn't have money when I was growing up but we used to dream. We would go to open houses and pretend we were living there. Poor DH never could understand that side of me and I didn't understand why he didn't understand. :lol:


We both did the same -- still do sometimes but don't wish we lived in those places - wished it when we were first married though. We love to explore all over the place - up side roads and into small towns. looking for antique shops but rarely buying anything. I am a dreamer too Daralene -- always have been - always looking for something new to see or do. same kind of home life too when we were children. Sisters of the spirit I think. lucky me.


----------



## Cashmeregma

For those searching for Julie's yarn & cowl photos, it is here at the bottom of the page:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-293133-27.html

Wow, do I love that yarn and that cabled cowl is gorgeous!!!


----------



## tami_ohio

Kansas g-ma said:


> Congrats to Heidi and Gary-- hope they have a good time on their trip. The recipes sound great-- may have to try the Mex chick recipe, need one in a couple weeks for potluck.


Happy anniversary to Gary and Heidi!

Gwen sounds like you had a great time shopping and got some fantastic bargains along with getting so much accomplished!

I have about as much done on the RV as I'm going to do today. M is getting the antifreeze put in the lines now, so he will pretty much be done with it for the winter. I have on cabinet over the sink to go thru and make sure I have everything that can't stay over the winter is out. I need to bring in my bead totes and a few other things yet but that has to wait until I can run the slide out again. Had to close it so M could get his stuff done. He needs good weather to do it. What I have left to do doesn't really matter. But I would like to take the dyson out and do one last good vacuuming while it's in the driveway so I don't have to take it way out back. All the dirty clothes are downstairs and the first load is in the washer. It would be good if the weather stayed nice so I can get it all washed and put back what stays out there! Think I'm going to go mop the kitchen before I talk myself out of it.

Tami


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> good morning June! OH, how I missed my races. The wifi was horrible there if and when there was any. How ever there was perfect reception in the potty.
> Punkin Chunkin was good and it was tiring. I am exhausted. We did not win at all, the arm broke not once but twice. :-( :-(


Oh, phooey!! I know everyone was disappointed. And knowing you, you won't rest but will stay busy. I hope you enjoyed it even if it was exhausting.
WiFi can't be depended on in a lot of places.
Glad you're home safe and sound. I saw on the Weather Channel, you had a possibility of snow showers! If true, I know you're happy!
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2

Designer1234 said:


> Gypsy cream is going to do another class for us next spring. We had nearly 200 people sign up for her panda class. I really think she is very special.
> 
> I have two girls from the lace party signed up for January classes. Toni is going to teach her own design lace scarf on the 5th and Tamarque is going to teach her design of a baby sweater which is outstanding too. I hope to teach on of my sweaters sometime in the new year. I am not over booking and won't give my life up again for the workshops but do feel it is important to carry them on.
> 
> Julie I wish you a safe trip home. I will close your workshop tomorrow as posted. It should be okay now.


That is what I was expecting, Shirley- there have been no further posts after my farewell one, I had just been concerned if anyone still had questions, but obviously not!
I think you are wise to take the Workshops at a slower pace.
You must really be loving having your new improved workroom.


----------



## jknappva

flyty1n said:


> Springville is just west of the Wasatch mountain range, the highest peak is Mt. Nebo which tops out at 11,928 feet, and I work with the second highest mountain, Mount Timpanogos, out the window, beautiful view, at 11,725 feet. The other mountains are in the 8000-11000 foot range. People hike a trail up the Timpanogos mountain over the top and into Heber valley which sits on the east side of the Wasatch range.


I discovered years ago when I visited a friend in Colorado, I get altitude sickness...extremely unpleasant. Guess that's what happens when you live almost all your life in the flat coastal area!
Junek


----------



## tami_ohio

Lurker 2 said:


> If anyone is interested, I've just had confirmation that I have a room for the two nights and a ride to the Lodge- it is further up Elizabeth St. So not long and I will be on my way home. Hopefully to meet up with my long absent husband.


Yay! I need to go back and read last week to see how things went for you. Keeping you both in my prayers!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Designer1234 said:


> We both did the same -- still do sometimes but don't wish we lived in those places - wished it when we were first married though. We love to explore all over the place - up side roads and into small towns. looking for antique shops but rarely buying anything. I am a dreamer too Daralene -- always have been - always looking for something new to see or do. same kind of home life too when we were children. Sisters of the spirit I think. lucky me.


Yes, I no longer go to open houses wishing I lived there. If anything, I now am just so thankful. I love exploring and taking different roads. Sometimes I end up where I think I will and other times I end up on a windy road and quite far from where I thought I was headed, but always a lovely adventure and find new and wonderful things.

Thought you all might enjoy that while I was up for the funeral, my cousin and her husband, both ministers, were called while we were driving to my other cousin's funeral to hold a funeral for a First Nation family who had a death about 2 - 10 hrs. north of where we were in Cochrane, Ont. After the funeral, the burial would be it would be 2 hrs. further north than what they had already driven, in Moosonee, Ontario. There was a train that would take them and the person who had died there as there are no roads to get there. That would be quite the experience and landscape. It turned out another pastor, who is also a First Nation Indian would be going there, so they didn't have to go.

For the Canadians on here, I was in Scarborough for my cousin's funeral and we had to go through Toronto rush hour from St. Catharine's to get there. Thanks to the lane for car pooling, which we had done since I didn't drive separate, but went with them, we made it on time. If I lived up there and had to travel like that, it would definitely save all kinds of time to car pool.


----------



## martina

I seem to have picked up a bug while I was away and have no energy but lots of aches and pains,So my prayers and best wishes toall and I will post when I have more energy.


----------



## Lurker 2

Designer1234 said:


> one of our KP members has a shop close by and I have already dropped in there. I am not buying anything as I already got rid of half my yarn before I came here and still have lots and lots. I am not going to allow myself to get carried away like I did in Calgary. I also am hoping now that we are here - to start doing some landscapes again. I brought my machine and have the urge. there is a fabricland here so will start collect fat quarters which are the main things I use. I am not sure how my shoulder will do with a sewing machine but won't know until I try.
> 
> It is sunny here to day -- and Haleamy and our son are coming for 'coffee'. Mom is in Germany flying. I worry about the ebola but nothing I can do.


I think Ebola is something we are all going to have to come to terms with eventually. We travel so far by air these days, and so much has been contaminated. My reading at present is a book about the Plague (Black Death) in England.
I am glad you are thinking of using your sewing machine again- I bombarded Bronwen with your quilts when you first started showing them to us. 
It is good that you are finding your way round the 'Island'.


----------



## Cashmeregma

So sorry you are sick. Hope you feel better soon. Healing wishes on Angels' wings.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

KateB said:


> Thought I would show you the 2 Poppets (another great Gypsycream pattern) I have knitted before they go to their new homes...Jake the Pirate is for Luke and Polly is for my GN Imogen, who'll be 3 soon.


I'd been wondering what Poppets were-- these are darling.


----------



## jknappva

Normaedern said:


> Sorry, yes it is Scorpion I found. I find they cancel ones I like too. We must be not the common viewer.
> :thumbup:


Probably because we're intelligent!!
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma

Designer, that is so positive that you are feeling the urge to sew again. Hope you don't have any problems, but it is so good to hear that. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva

Railyn said:


> I have been reading and not commenting for the past week or more. I didn't run fast enough and caught a cold. I haven't been very sick, just no energy. DH now has the cold. Ugh! I am feeling OK but the cough is hanging on.
> Went to the oncologist last week and from all appearances, I am cancer-free. Will be doing some more testing in November. This is about you 1 year follow-up. This is all routine. I have to go to 2 different oncologist as they look at different things. I have one for kidney cancer and one for thyroid. I tried to put them together but both said 'no' as did my primary care. Thankfully we havd good insurance so the tests and visits are covered.
> My prayers include each of you and I have been enjoying the tales and pictures of your travels. Have to be happy with armchair travel these days so keep the pictures coming.
> Happy Knitting, Marilyn


Wonderful news about the tests results but so sorry you ran so fast you caught that cold. Persistent coughs are really tiring!
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma

Happy Anniversary Gary and Heidi.

Such a happy and attractive couple with the most wonderful family, and...they are so lucky to have Sam in their family.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Railyn, so sorry you caught a miserable cold. On the other hand, wonderful news that you are cancer free. An answer to our prayers for you.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> I think Ebola is something we are all going to have to come to terms with eventually. We travel so far by air these days, and so much has been contaminated. My reading at present is a book about the Plague (Black Death) in England.
> I am glad you are thinking of using your sewing machine again- I bombarded Bronwen with your quilts when you first started showing them to us.
> It is good that you are finding your way round the 'Island'.


A very scary thing indeed. Sadly, I don't feel it's being handled well. On that note, off to knit and laugh at Doc Martin and his escapades.


----------



## Lurker 2

tami_ohio said:


> Yay! I need to go back and read last week to see how things went for you. Keeping you both in my prayers!


Have you discovered the routé of searching a person's posts, if it is something specific you are looking for, Tami?. 
I am truly grateful for how so many on the Tea Party have kept on praying for us both. Maybe I will have some answers soon! I get home too late Tuesday, to accomplish anything with Fofoa. Wednesday I collect Ringo in the a.m., and p.m., have promised the doctor I will do my blood test, I need also to go see the doctor sometime soon after getting back, I am running out of my meds. Then I need to get backup from my Samoan friends, preferably male and of large build! and go round to the last known address. Just incase Lupe has decided to stay on in New Zealand.


----------



## jknappva

martina said:


> I seem to have picked up a bug while I was away and have no energy but lots of aches and pains,So my prayers and best wishes toall and I will post when I have more energy.


Praying that whatever you picked up while you were away soon leaves so you can enjoy remembering your time away and shape those memories with us.
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> A very scary thing indeed. Sadly, I don't feel it's being handled well. On that note, off to knit and laugh at Doc Martin and his escapades.


He is a brilliant actor- so non-photogenic- and he really exploits that!


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> Praying that whatever you picked up while you were away soon leaves so you can enjoy remembering your time away and shape those memories with us.
> Junek


I have obviously missed this post from Martina- I had emailed her because I was worrying


----------



## Kathleendoris

martina said:


> I seem to have picked up a bug while I was away and have no energy but lots of aches and pains,So my prayers and best wishes toall and I will post when I have more energy.


Best wishes to you, too, Martina, and I hope that you will soon feel much stronger. These bugs really do knock us back, don't they?


----------



## Kathleendoris

jknappva said:


> I discovered years ago when I visited a friend in Colorado, I get altitude sickness...extremely unpleasant. Guess that's what happens when you live almost all your life in the flat coastal area!
> Junek


Yes, I've lived most of my life in a 'flat coastal area', and don't take well to mountains either. I don't think I could put it as strongly as altitude sickness, although I really don't care for heights. With me it is more that I miss the big skies and the long views: sometimes, I just want to move those mountains out of the way, so I can see what is on the other side! :roll: But some of those mountain areas are very beautiful, there is no denying that! :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

Kathleendoris said:


> Yes, I've lived most of my life in a 'flat coastal area', and don't take well to mountains either. I don't think I could put it as strongly as altitude sickness, although I really don't care for heights. With me it is more that I miss the big skies and the long views: sometimes, I just want to move those mountains out of the way, so I can see what is on the other side! :roll: But some of those mountain areas are very beautiful, there is no denying that! :thumbup:


I am a bit the opposite- If I have no mountains I get motion sickness. This happened to me when leaving Scotland for the last trip we made to England and Wales before coming to NZ. However it happens it is most unpleasant. I have never known sea sickness though, and I have been in some very rough seas- once on a 29 footer, when I had to take the helm, while my brother (Alastair ) was up the mast manually getting the sails down, because the winds were already too strong. That WAS scary. The two friends Alastair has brought with him, had been drinking, and he could not trust them to hold the boat as he needed. I was very fit at the time- holding down a full-time job as a postie, and doing my Bachelor of Fine Arts Degree, otherwise I am sure I could never have done what I did for so long as I did. I slept 24 hours after.


----------



## Kathleendoris

KateB said:


> Thought I would show you the 2 Poppets (another great Gypsycream pattern) I have knitted before they go to their new homes...Jake the Pirate is for Luke and Polly is for my GN Imogen, who'll be 3 soon.


Kate, did you make the 'pirate' details up yourself? I looked at Gypsycream's pattern, but could not see the pirate there. I am tempted to try this for my grandson, Henry, who is already 2, and has a pirate-themed bedroom. I am thinking just now along the lines of 'Tom the Cabin Boy' from Pugwash! I don't think it would be too difficult to adapt the basic pattern to this. What do you think?


----------



## gottastch

Thank you all again for the very warm welcome back! DH has his "head in the TV," with all the football games on today. He and dear son have a fantasy football team together and each has a team on their own, in different leagues. It is very much fun for them and it has brought them a lot closer, chatting about strategy (don't know a thing about it) and they seem to really enjoy it...good for them!

I'm watching dear cousin race in California (isn't the internet a wonderful thing?) and watched his last pass...he is in the final pair now - .001 of a second is the difference between his last pass and his opponent's last pass...crazy fast. The whole family is involved and they all work so hard all for about a minute worth of burn-out of the tires and then lining up and finally the race  I don't get it but then they think I'm weird with my obsession with all things string  To each their own, right?   

I saw a post on Facebook that I want to try about folding over the tops of fallen leaves and then rolling them tightly around and around each other, to form a rose. As you keep adding more and more leaves, you leave a little more of the leaf top out so by the time you are done, the whole leaf and top is exposed. I dug around in my stuff and found some old florist's tape. My hope is to maybe be able to make a few small bouquets to put on the Thanksgiving table. Here is the link:

http://sistersknowbest.com/2014/10/11/nicole-dukes-easy-free-diy-fall-decoration/

Seems it will be my turn this year to host our Thanksgiving - ugh! I hate all the prep work for only about 20 minutes (including the prayer of thankfulness) of sparking forks and knives with no one speaking - LOL...guess that means the food is good so once every other year I shouldn't complain. Overnight company will mean I have to see if any little spiders have taken up residence behind the furniture downstairs and in the bedroom downstairs...better get started now!!!!!!!


----------



## pammie1234

So many things going on! I am wishing all of the travelers a safe journey home with some rest to follow.

I'm still working on pacer's cowl. I think I am getting better with the 2-handed knitting, but can definitely tell that my tension isn't consistent. I'm trying not to tighten my carries, but it does look like some are a little tight. I'm hoping that blocking will help.

Shirley, I will check out the future workshops. I'm glad that you are cutting the number. It will help me to actually complete some of them!

I made 6 Can Soup last night and added 1/2 tsp of the Ta-atar spice from Rookie. It was very good. I could possibly have added a little more, but I didn't want to overwhelm the flavors.

Almost time for the Cowboys game so I'm going to eat something and then watch/nap! I stayed up way too late!


----------



## gottastch

Just had a "happy accident" in the kitchen. DH requested conqueso (sp?) dip. I usually use 1 lb. of Velveeta (processed cheese block) with 1, 10-oz. can of mild Rotel tomatoes (with green chilies). I microwave it on 50% power for 10 minutes...works slick...nice and easy heating. Today, I mindlessly reached into the cupboard and instead of the Rotel tomatoes, I grabbed a can of mild enchilada sauce instead. I didn't realize it until the can was open and since I didn't want to waste it, I put that in the bowl with the lb. of Velveeta and added a small can of green chilies. DH is almost purring, he thinks it is so good - who knew?


----------



## Lurker 2

gottastch said:


> Just had a "happy accident" in the kitchen. DH requested conqueso (sp?) dip. I usually use 1 lb. of Velveeta (processed cheese block) with 1, 10-oz. can of mild Rotel tomatoes (with green chilies). I microwave it on 50% power for 10 minutes...works slick...nice and easy heating. Today, I mindlessly reached into the cupboard and instead of the Rotel tomatoes, I grabbed a can of mild enchilada sauce instead. I didn't realize it until the can was open and since I didn't want to waste it, I put that in the bowl with the lb. of Velveeta and added a small can of green chilies. DH is almost purring, he thinks it is so good - who knew?


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumbup: :XD:


----------



## pammie1234

Beautiful pics of the fall trees. I love the colors. We have very few trees that change colors and they are not the vibrant ones I see in the pics. We do have some trees that lose their leaves, but we mainly have evergreens.

Love the beautiful yarns you bought, Julie. Your cowls are beautiful.


----------



## Lurker 2

pammie1234 said:


> Beautiful pics of the fall trees. I love the colors. We have very few trees that change colors and they are not the vibrant ones I see in the pics. We do have some trees that lose their leaves, but we mainly have evergreens.
> 
> Love the beautiful yarns you bought, Julie. Your cowls are beautiful.


And what is more I need the Sydney cowl today- it is chilly and blowing nearly a gale!


----------



## sassafras123

Don't you just love when that happens?


----------



## agnescr

Cashmeregma said:


> For those searching for Julie's yarn & cowl photos, it is here at the bottom of the page:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-293133-27.html
> 
> Wow, do I love that yarn and that cabled cowl is gorgeous!!!


have to agree ...all beautiful x


----------



## Lurker 2

agnescr said:


> have to agree ...all beautiful x


Thank you so much!


----------



## tami_ohio

Cashmeregma said:


> Yes, and I didn't have any trouble coming back at all. When she asked I just told her I bought a Christmas present and the value and she passed me through. YAY!! Wish I had thought to ask her how much is allowed, but totally forgot. I'm sure the store would have known too but never thought to ask. :roll:
> 
> Had a number for the border to ask questions but it must have been off the hook.


I am sorry for your loss.

Your passport will give you an idea of what is allowed, tho it may have changed a little since you got the passport. That is what we go by.

Second half of the kitchen is mopped, now just have to wait for it to dry and move things again to get to the hall and bathroom floors. Then I think I am going to quit for the day except for laundry! I'm pooped!


----------



## tami_ohio

TNS said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> Lovely cloud patterns at sunrise today, but now the rain clouds are gathering so we are in for a wet morning (day?)


Beautiful!


----------



## tami_ohio

darowil said:


> I almost made some comment as well like why she was staring at boob tubes!


Lol! That is what we call a tube top. Here a boob tube is the television.


----------



## tami_ohio

KateB said:


> Thought this sounded good.....
> 
> Baked Potato Casserole
> (makes 16 servings)
> 
> Ingredients
> 
> 8 medium-size potatoes, peeled and chopped into 1-inch chunks
> 1 teaspoon salt
> 1/2 teaspoon pepper
> 2 cups shredded cheddar cheese (divided)
> 6 slices of bacon, cooked and chopped
> 1 small onion, chopped
> 1/2 cup sour cream
> Green onions or parsley for garnish
> Directions
> 
> Preheat the oven to 350 degrees F.
> Put the chopped potatoes into a large saucepan and cover with water. Bring to a boil and cook them over medium-high heat for about 15-20 minutes, or until they are tender. Then, drain the potatoes. (You could also bake the potatoes in the oven and then cut them into chunks.)
> Put the potatoes back in the saucepan and toss with the bacon.
> In a separate bowl, mix the salt, pepper, 1 1/2 cups of cheese, sour cream, and onion. Then, add this mixture to the saucepan with the potatoes and toss thoroughly.
> Grease a 2.5- to 3-quart casserole dish with cooking spray, and then spoon the mixture into the dish.
> Bake for 20 to 25 minutes, then top the dish with the remaining cheese and garnish and let it bake for another 3-5 minutes, or until the cheese has melted.
> Enjoy!
> (Recipe adapted from Very Best Baking)


that sounds good!


----------



## Aran

Just a quick note to say that Barack O'Kitty is still way too skinny but seems to be doing much better otherwise. He's eating pretty good so hopefully, he'll get a bit bigger soon.

I have a big prayer request. My friend Marie Cotton is dying. She's in her 80's so it's not as if her life is being cut short. Still, it was a terrible shock when I learned that hospice had been called. Her husband's name is Wendell Cotton, and they've been married a really long time (at least 50 years). They've been members of my Quaker Meeting a very long time as well. Marie used to knit quite a lot & has been an avid reader & collector of prayers, poetry, and spiritual things.

Here is a song I sang as vocal ministry during Quaker Meeting today. I suspect that the words & music are original, Please tell me they are not.

Walk with me.
Talk with me.
Together we will be
One in love.
One in grief.
One in suffering.
One in peace.

Walk with me.
Talk with me.
Together we will be
Fed and clothed.
Blest and cursed.

Walk with me.
Talk with me.
Together we will be
One in love.
One in grief.
One in suffering.
One in peace.


----------



## tami_ohio

angelam said:


> Then on to me please. If the Cleaning Fairy does show up I think we can give him/her fulltime work!


And then to me please! I sure could use her/his help!


----------



## gottastch

Aran said:


> Just a quick note to say that Barack O'Kitty is still way too skinny but seems to be doing much better otherwise. He's eating pretty good so hopefully, he'll get a bit bigger soon.
> 
> I have a big prayer request. My friend Marie Cotton is dying. She's in her 80's so it's not as if her life is being cut short. Still, it was a terrible shock when I learned that hospice had been called.
> 
> Prayers for your friend, Marie, and also for Barack O'Kitty!!


----------



## TNS

flyty1n said:


> Perhaps a better mountain picture


This and the previous ones are lovely. Liked the quilt too.


----------



## sassafras123

Aran, prayers for Marie.


----------



## KateB

Lurker 2 said:


> That does rather add to the cost- I'll have to keep that in mind- but I know a certain young man who would love a Jake the Pirate!!!!!!


Jake was my adaptation of the pattern, he's not really one of the Poppets, although the other one is. I'm sure with your expertise you could easily design him too.


----------



## KateB

Kathleendoris said:


> Before Ireland went on to the Euro, Irish coins looked very like British ones, and would occasionally turn up in change. Once, when my daughters were quite young, the smallest one was given an Irish coin in her change. Her older sister was not happy. She went up to the assistant who had served them, and said, very politely, "Excuse me, do you accept Irish coins?". "No, we do not!", was the reply. "Well, why have you just given one to my sister?". She was only about 10 at the time, so I was actually very impressed by the way she handled the situation!
> 
> We do sometimes have problems with Scottish bank notes, which are different from the standard British issue. They are perfectly legal tender, but shops are often very suspicious, nevertheless.


Actually (& don't tell too many people :lol: ) but, technically, they are not legal tender even in Scotland! This came from the Committee of Scottish Bankers website.....
The legal position with regard to Scottish Banknotes is as follows:
Scottish Banknotes are legal currency  i.e. they are approved by the UK Parliament. However, Scottish Bank notes are not Legal Tender, not even in Scotland. In fact, no banknote whatsoever (including Bank of England notes!) qualifies for the term 'legal tender' north of the border and the Scottish economy seems to manage without that legal protection.


----------



## tami_ohio

gagesmom said:


> Thank you all for your hugs and prayers. Greg is so sad but won't cry. I can't help it, crying my eyes out over here. God has just taken more Angels to watch over us all.
> 
> Will check in later on after work.


I am sorry for your losses. I will keep you both in my prayers. Just keep letting Greg know you love him. He will work thru it I his own way.


----------



## KateB

Lurker 2 said:


> already posted dear Nittergma- if you search my postings that might be a quicker way to find them
> otherwise PM me your email and I'll send them to you that way!


Nittergma - Lurker's photos are on page 27.


----------



## KateB

Cashmeregma said:


> Fingers, legs, and eyes crossed that it turns out well even before the tribunal happens again.
> 
> But hope it is soon or I might not get my eyes back to normal. :XD:


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## jknappva

Kathleendoris said:


> Yes, I've lived most of my life in a 'flat coastal area', and don't take well to mountains either. I don't think I could put it as strongly as altitude sickness, although I really don't care for heights. With me it is more that I miss the big skies and the long views: sometimes, I just want to move those mountains out of the way, so I can see what is on the other side! :roll: But some of those mountain areas are very beautiful, there is no denying that! :thumbup:


Unfortunately, the spell in bad of altitude sickness was definitely physical!! But I do know what you mean about missing the wide open vistas.
Junek


----------



## KateB

Railyn said:


> I have been reading and not commenting for the past week or more. I didn't run fast enough and caught a cold. I haven't been very sick, just no energy. DH now has the cold. Ugh! I am feeling OK but the cough is hanging on.
> Went to the oncologist last week and from all appearances, I am cancer-free. Will be doing some more testing in November. This is about you 1 year follow-up. This is all routine. I have to go to 2 different oncologist as they look at different things. I have one for kidney cancer and one for thyroid. I tried to put them together but both said 'no' as did my primary care. Thankfully we havd good insurance so the tests and visits are covered.
> My prayers include each of you and I have been enjoying the tales and pictures of your travels. Have to be happy with armchair travel these days so keep the pictures coming.
> Happy Knitting, Marilyn


Great news Marilyn!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva

jknappva said:


> Praying that whatever you picked up while you were away soon leaves so you can enjoy remembering your time away and shape those memories with us.
> Junek


Oops!! Should have been "share". Smart-a** tablet!
Junek


----------



## Patches39

Cashmeregma said:


> Just woke up to a rainy, overcast 39f - 4c today. Took a few photos of my trees that are turning later than others from my kitchen window since it is raining. Thought I saw a black bear through the trees way back at the neighbors but with binoculars found that it is a big black van, most of which doesn't show through the trees. :XD: :XD: :XD: No need to warn anybody, thank goodness. We would normally only get brown bears and then really only one and have never seen one here. Poor things must come up from the Alleghany's and the southern tier.
> 
> Here is a photo from the Irish Tea Room menu and pastry case. A few names I'm not familiar with. I figured, rather than getting an incorrect explanation from the internet I would let someone who knows explain what Banoffee pie is. From what I read it is bananas, whipped cream, and toffee, with the addition of chocolate sometimes, which changes the name to Port monei.(sp?)


Yummy pastries, awesome view. :thumbup:


----------



## angelam

martina said:


> I seem to have picked up a bug while I was away and have no energy but lots of aches and pains,So my prayers and best wishes toall and I will post when I have more energy.


Sorry to hear that. Get well soon Martina. Lots of healing hugs and good wishes coming your way. x


----------



## jknappva

gottastch said:


> Just had a "happy accident" in the kitchen. DH requested conqueso (sp?) dip. I usually use 1 lb. of Velveeta (processed cheese block) with 1, 10-oz. can of mild Rotel tomatoes (with green chilies). I microwave it on 50% power for 10 minutes...works slick...nice and easy heating. Today, I mindlessly reached into the cupboard and instead of the Rotel tomatoes, I grabbed a can of mild enchilada sauce instead. I didn't realize it until the can was open and since I didn't want to waste it, I put that in the bowl with the lb. of Velveeta and added a small can of green chilies. DH is almost purring, he thinks it is so good - who knew?


That's a happy accident to remember and repeat!
Junek


----------



## Patches39

Lurker 2 said:


> I seem to be in to green at the moment, just love it. Ah but the camera does not show my mistakes!


 :-D I like greens they can be cool or warm. Not looking at mistakes I am enjoying you work. :thumbup:


----------



## KateB

thewren said:


> what is the island clear to the northeast - does anyone live on it? --- sam


Not sure which island you mean Sam. This map is a bit busy, but it does give you the island names and most of them are inhabited. It has Ardrossan marked on here and I live 14 miles north of there, still on the coast. Which island were you meaning?


----------



## jknappva

Aran said:


> Just a quick note to say that Barack O'Kitty is still way too skinny but seems to be doing much better otherwise. He's eating pretty good so hopefully, he'll get a bit bigger soon.
> 
> I have a big prayer request. My friend Marie Cotton is dying. She's in her 80's so it's not as if her life is being cut short. Still, it was a terrible shock when I learned that hospice had been called. Her husband's name is Wendell Cotton, and they've been married a really long time (at least 50 years). They've been members of my Quaker Meeting a very long time as well. Marie used to knit quite a lot & has been an avid reader & collector of prayers, poetry, and spiritual things.
> 
> Here is a song I sang as vocal ministry during Quaker Meeting today. I suspect that the words & music are original, Please tell me they are not.
> 
> Walk with me.
> Talk with me.
> Together we will be
> One in love.
> One in grief.
> One in suffering.
> One in peace.
> 
> Walk with me.
> Talk with me.
> Together we will be
> Fed and clothed.
> Blest and cursed.
> 
> Walk with me.
> Talk with me.
> Together we will be
> One in love.
> One in grief.
> One in suffering.
> One in peace.


I will definitely be praying for your friends. My sister's FIL died last year. He and her MIL were married in 1944..the widow will probably always miss that other part of her!
The song is beautiful. I wish I could have heard you singing it!
Hope Barack O'Kitty will start putting on weight.
Junek


----------



## mjs

Lurker 2 said:


> Not one of these programs have I actually watched- not at all sure they are broadcasting them in NZ.


Oddly, these are all on CBS. One year most of what I watched was on ABC.


----------



## pammie1234

I saw a post on Facebook that I want to try about folding over the tops of fallen leaves and then rolling them tightly around and around each other, to form a rose. As you keep adding more and more leaves, you leave a little more of the leaf top out so by the time you are done, the whole leaf and top is exposed. I dug around in my stuff and found some old florist's tape. My hope is to maybe be able to make a few small bouquets to put on the Thanksgiving table. Here is the link:

http://sistersknowbest.com/2014/10/11/nicole-dukes-easy-free-diy-fall-decoration/

I love this! It is just so sad that we don't have the pretty fall leaves that you do!

I have Christmas at my house. My cousin will have Thanksgiving. I really wanted to have it at my house, but I got overruled. I guess I have to be a big girl and share!


----------



## jknappva

mjs said:


> Oddly, these are all on CBS. One year most of what I watched was on ABC.


Makes it easy to watch them! LOL!!
Junek


----------



## Patches39

flyty1n said:


> I loved the yarn and cowls, beautiul and amazing to me that you can just make up the pattern as you go along Julie and Gagesmom. I find that outstanding.
> Beautiful October weather here and I am enjoying the color on the mountains. I took pictures yesterday, so note the redness on the mountains. These are the scrub oak and mountain maples. If I can get this to work, I'll add a picture of the colorful new quilt my sister made for me. As Shirley pointed out, color gives me joy. I'll also add a picture of Molly in the tomatoes which she loves.


Lovely photos, Molly is cute. :-D


----------



## tami_ohio

gottastch said:


> Thank you sooooo much!


Adding my congratulations as well! Good to see you back.


----------



## KateB

martina said:


> I seem to have picked up a bug while I was away and have no energy but lots of aches and pains,So my prayers and best wishes toall and I will post when I have more energy.


Hope you feel better very soon.


----------



## Tessadele

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Cashmeregma....it was a very nice article about your cousin. Thanks for sharing. You should be proud of him....be glad he was part of your family. :thumbup: :thumbup:


I read the article & agree, you should be very proud of & keep happy memories of a wonderful man.

Tessa


----------



## gottastch

pammie1234 said:


> I saw a post on Facebook that I want to try about folding over the tops of fallen leaves and then rolling them tightly around and around each other, to form a rose. As you keep adding more and more leaves, you leave a little more of the leaf top out so by the time you are done, the whole leaf and top is exposed. I dug around in my stuff and found some old florist's tape. My hope is to maybe be able to make a few small bouquets to put on the Thanksgiving table. Here is the link:
> 
> http://sistersknowbest.com/2014/10/11/nicole-dukes-easy-free-diy-fall-decoration/
> 
> I love this! It is just so sad that we don't have the pretty fall leaves that you do!
> 
> I have Christmas at my house. My cousin will have Thanksgiving. I really wanted to have it at my house, but I got overruled. I guess I have to be a big girl and share!


Maybe you could find some synthetic leaves (Michaels or JoAnns) and take a few as a little bouquet to your sister...like a hostess gift?


----------



## KateB

Kathleendoris said:


> Yes, I've lived most of my life in a 'flat coastal area', and don't take well to mountains either. I don't think I could put it as strongly as altitude sickness, although I really don't care for heights. With me it is more that I miss the big skies and the long views: sometimes, I just want to move those mountains out of the way, so I can see what is on the other side! :roll: But some of those mountain areas are very beautiful, there is no denying that! :thumbup:


Funny, I'm the opposite, I find very large, flat areas a bit intimidating! I love mountains, but have no desire to climb up them!


----------



## KateB

Kathleendoris said:


> Kate, did you make the 'pirate' details up yourself? I looked at Gypsycream's pattern, but could not see the pirate there. I am tempted to try this for my grandson, Henry, who is already 2, and has a pirate-themed bedroom. I am thinking just now along the lines of 'Tom the Cabin Boy' from Pugwash! I don't think it would be too difficult to adapt the basic pattern to this. What do you think?


The basic pattern is so good and well written that adapting it is easy. I changed the hair by knitting it from 'hairy' wool and just sewed it on.


----------



## NanaCaren

Thought these sound rather good, I will be making them up seems I can make scones in my toaster oven.

Roasted Pear and Chocolate Chunk Scones
Tweaked from The Perfect Finish

Makes 6 generous scones; you can absolutely make these a bit smaller and reduce their baking time accordingly

3 firmish pears (about 1 pound or 455 grams)
1 1/2 cups (190 grams) all-purpose flour
1/4 cup (50 grams) granulated sugar plus 1 1/2 tablespoons granulated or coarse for sprinkling
1 1/2 teaspoons (8 grams) baking powder
1/2 teaspoon (3 grams) table salt plus additional for egg wash
6 tablespoons (85 grams) cold unsalted butter, cut into small cubes
1/4 cup (60 ml) heavy cream
1/4 cup (3 ounces or 85 grams) semisweet or bittersweet chocolate, chopped (or chips)
2 large eggs, 1 for dough, 1 for glaze

Heat oven to 375°F. Peel and core pears. Cut into 1-inch chunks. Line a large baking sheet with parchment paper. Arrange pear chunks on parchment and roast until they feel dry to the touch and look a little browned underneath, about 20 minutes. Slide parchment paper with pear chunks onto a cooling rack (or onto a plate in the fridge or freezer to speed this up) and cool to lukewarm. Leave oven on. Line baking sheet with another piece of parchment.

Whisk flour, baking powder, 1/4 cup sugar and salt together in the bowl of an electric mixer. Toss in cooled pear chunks, bits of butter, heavy cream and 1 egg. With the paddle attachment, mix the dough on low speed until it just comes together. Dont overmix. Add the chocolate chunks and mix for 5 seconds more.

On a very well floured counter, pat out dough into a 6-inch round. Cut into 6 generous wedges and transfer to baking sheet at least two inches apart (do as I say, not as I did here!). Whisk remaining egg in a small dish with 1 teaspoon of water and a pinch of salt. Brush each scone with egg wash and sprinkle with remaining tablespoon of sugar.

Bake scones until firm and golden, about 30 minutes. Transfer to a cooling rack. Serve, and pat yourself on the back for your excellent host skills.

Do ahead: You can get this recipe all the way to the point where youd bake them, and instead cover the pan with foil or plastic wrap and freeze them overnight. Bake them directly from the freezer in the morning; they should only take a few minutes longer. For longer than overnight, transfer frozen, already shaped, scones to a freezer bag until needed. In both cases, brush the egg wash/sprinkle the sugar on while still frozen, before baking the scones.

http://smittenkitchen.com/blog/2012/10/roasted-pear-and-chocolate-chunk-scones/


----------



## tami_ohio

Designer1234 said:


> Hi everyone! We have had two lovely days in our new 'home town'. Pat's brother and wife drove up from Victoria for lunch and we had a great visit we drove out to Genoa Bay and then they headed back home. It is so good for both the brothers to live close to each other. They had a great visit, discussing different yachts in the bay, and just visiting. I get along really well with my sil who is not very well and I know his brother is glad we are close by.
> 
> Today we walked through the farmer's market which is held every Saturday morning all year round and there was lots of produce and crafts as well as different wines being sold. We didn't buy much but I got to know a couple of the vendors. I saw that there is an alpaca farm close to here so we will take a side trip.
> 
> After the farmer's market we drove out to Crofton and then Chemainus where my cousins mural is. This time we also went into OLD TOWN and there are 3 blocks of wonderful little stores and we did visit a few. We are going back next week on a nice day and really check them out. We want to know the nicest places in this area to take our friends who have promised to visit us. We stopped and had an ice cream cone. I walked better than I have for 6 or 7 years. We finally (the two of us)decided that the 'attacks' of weakness I have been having for years was because of my BP meds. My doctor insisted I keep on taking 2 per day, and I havecut back to one every other day. The difference is like a miracle. Pat takes my bp twice a day and I am dealing with it as we go along. The new doctor we found here said that obviously with Pat having his paramedic EMS as a Supervisor and me knowing what IO was feeling to be careful, but our feelings made a lot of sense. I feel better than I have for years. We have slept and recoveredfrom the move and I was able to walk all through town today instead of being exhausted. It makes me a bit angry as I kept asking two different doctors if I could reduce my Prinivil, they both agreed that as I have been on it for years and years I should not do so. I have cut back very slowly and it is like day and night - no collapsing and heading into emergency which was the reason for all my tests as he thought it was my heart. I know now that we have to be our own advocate. I trust Pat more than any doctor I might see 3 or 4 times a year.
> 
> This is such a good move for us. (That is one thing you can add to your list Darowil, which by the way was really handy. We survived our move, we are settled and we are happy.
> 
> Talk to you all later.


It sounds like you had a nice visit with Pat's family. I am glad the new dr. Is agreeing with you and you are doing so much better on a lower dosage. And have fun exploring your new home!


----------



## tami_ohio

Kansas g-ma said:


> I'm doing fine (well, except for ankle I smashed into an outdoor light, it is tender but not broken, etc) and Connie might be doing better. Her sis called to say they might have gotten the heart rate down where it should be. Right now I wish my serger would work right but you do what you can.


Sorry about your ankle. Give that server a blessing and go back to it in a bit.


----------



## RookieRetiree

NanaCaren said:


> Thought these sound rather good, I will be making them up seems I can make scones in my toaster oven.
> 
> Roasted Pear and Chocolate Chunk Scones
> Tweaked from The Perfect Finish
> 
> These sound very good....I just bought some pears at the store and they're still a bit firm so may try these for my baking this week.
> 
> Also am making spicy chicken lettuce wraps, slow-cooker chicken chilli, and beef stroganoff for this week's meals.


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where it is over cast and a balmy 2.7c/37f at 10:50. Got home about 1:29am. grabbed a little nap before Seth woke up. Will have a cat nap late on after he has gone home. Will post pics later on.
> 
> Today's coffee enjoy.
> 
> healing energy to all in need and HUGS to all.


Lovely, cup glad your home, can't Waite to see photos, :-D


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> Good thing I leave Tuesday! Have not seen Sydney forecast.


our weather doesn't normally impact Sydney- Cathy is much more likely to get it than Denise. So Cathy may be in for some hot weather soon. At least at this time of hte year it only lasts a short while. Tomorrow close to 100 but then low 20s after the. Mind you we look like having a very warm dry October at this stage. Already well above average before 2 very hot days and no rain forcast for the next week and less than 1mm so far (25mms=1inch).
I've been our for a walk already- it was 14C when I woke up so decided to get out while it was cool. Must get myself walking again before NZ. Since going low carb I don't enjoy black coffee nearly as much so no incentive to head out for a coffee. So must push myself. It has shown me that my decision not to get a coffee machine as otherwise I wouldn't go out for a coffee was a wise one.


----------



## darowil

Cashmeregma said:


> The dollars are Canadian dollar prices. They use the same terms and symbols, but it was the Canadian price. I didn't see the French in the pastry picture. Are you seeing the term Banoffee as French? I will check that out:
> Banoffi Pie is an English dessert pie made from bananas, cream and toffee from boiled condensed milk (or dulce de leche), either on a pastry base or one made from crumbled biscuits and butter. Some versions of the recipe also include chocolate, coffee or both.
> Its name is a portmanteau constructed from the words "banana" and "toffee".[1]
> Portmanteau sure sounds French.
> 
> I'm sure some of our KP friends from across the pond will help us out. The above info is just from Wikipedia, which may or may not be accurate.


It's accurate. And it's delicious. Wonder if I could find my recipe?
We no longer call it Banoffee Pie over her- for reason we are not allowed to use the name I think. So its Banana Caramel Pie of something along those lines.

No need to find my recipe as Kate has posted one.


----------



## iamsam

healing energy zooming their way. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> Greg and I heard from our friends Crystal and JJ today. I am so sad and heart broken for these two. In the last week or so Crystal has lost her Uncle and her Mom, and then JJ lost a good friend and another good friend passed at the end of summer. Greg and I both knew the two friends that have passed on. So sad. Greg is on the verge of tears since I told him this morning of this friends passing away. Sometimes you just wish you could do more for the ones grieving but then you know you are doing something by just being there. RIP Dougie.


----------



## darowil

thewren said:


> healing energy zooming their way. --- sam


Good morning Sam- or should i say evening?


----------



## Kansas g-ma

gottastch said:


> Prayers for your friend, Marie, and also for Barack O'Kitty!!


Aran, I would echo this-- Glad kitty is better, hope Marie's passing is as peaceful as possible.


----------



## iamsam

so good to hear from you Kathy - gonna hold you to it when you said you would be back more often. you have to keep us updated on the new baby. --- sam



gottastch said:


> HELLO EVERYBODY!!!!!! I thought I'd better come back and see what you all are up to. I've missed you all and hope to be a better contributor/friend!
> 
> A quick update: Dear son and dearest daughter-in-law lost two babies early on in the pregnancies and it was devasting for all of us. They were doing fertility treatments and she could just tell that things weren't right, before the losses occurred. They decided to take a break from the treatments and what do you suppose happened, all on its own? YUP...I'm gonna be a grandma come April, 2015!!!!!!!!! I'm excited beyond words and we have all been cautiously optimistic. After dearest DIL got through her first trimester, we all breathed easier and she's have minimal morning sickness and no pains, to speak of. All looks good thus far. An ultrasound will reveal the sex of the baby (only to me) and I will get busy punching out either blue or pink snowflakes. A good friend of theirs is going to take photos as I dump the box of snowflakes over their heads to catch their reaction when they find out the sex of their baby. Sounds like such fun and those kids these days have such wonderful ideas. I've been going crazy looking for/making monthly pregnancy gifts for her, as well as plotting and scheming the other gifts I will make for the baby


----------



## darowil

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where it is over cast and a balmy 2.7c/37f at 10:50. Got home about 1:29am. grabbed a little nap before Seth woke up. Will have a cat nap late on after he has gone home. Will post pics later on.
> 
> Today's coffee enjoy.
> 
> healing energy to all in need and HUGS to all.


Welcome back- what a wondeful mug! Wonder where that came from?


----------



## darowil

KateB said:


> Actually, I'm not a big fan of bananas, although I adore the toffee, so I made it as individual little pies and didn't put banana in mine! (Or in a few spares for later.  :lol: )


So you have Offee Pies- doesn't sound nearly as appealing somehow.


----------



## NanaCaren

darowil said:


> Welcome back- what a wondeful mug! Wonder where that came from?


Thank you, it is good to be home. Although Bald Eagle State Park is a beautiful place and very peaceful. I can't imagine where the mug might have come from. :wink:


----------



## darowil

flyty1n said:


> Perhaps a better mountain picture


Thats a lovley photo of the mountains. An fthe quilt earlier was full of lovley colour. Very suitable for someone who loves colour. A quilt I could very easilly live with in my home.


----------



## iamsam

love scorpion - good new series. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Has anyone else gotten into the series "Scorpion"...it's about a group of misfit geniuses who help with Homeland Security issues. I really like it -- check it out if you have it in your area.
> 
> I'll be checking in on some of the other shows mentioned---I'm finishing up the 4th episode of Downton Abbey today on SimplyJune.org...I'm just not as into it as I used to be; maybe the more modern times aren't as interesting?!
> 
> I do like Person of Interest, Elementary, Good Wife, Revenge, Blue Bloods, Chicago Fire and Chicago PD.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

KateB said:


> Actually (& don't tell too many people :lol: ) but, technically, they are not legal tender even in Scotland! This came from the Committee of Scottish Bankers website.....
> The legal position with regard to Scottish Banknotes is as follows:
> Scottish Banknotes are legal currency  i.e. they are approved by the UK Parliament. However, Scottish Bank notes are not Legal Tender, not even in Scotland. In fact, no banknote whatsoever (including Bank of England notes!) qualifies for the term 'legal tender' north of the border and the Scottish economy seems to manage without that legal protection.


Somehow, that flew right over my head. Good thing I do NOT have to deal with it. Did look it up (not Wiki) and learned that businesses can decide if they will take "legal tender" in the US or not, can require credit card or check or other means but not cash if they choose. That is kind of boggling the mind.


----------



## darowil

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you, it is good to be home. Although Bald Eagle State Park is a beautiful place and very peaceful. I can't imagine where the mug might have come from. :wink:


Don't think it matters how lovely the place you have been is and how mch you enjoy the time away getting home is almost always great.
And now time for you to start thinking of your next trip. WHen is it- I'm sure you've said but can't remember. Early November? Much as I'm looking forward to NZ the UK would be even better-it's my 'home'. If not for family I would love to go back there if not for good for a long period.


----------



## machriste

KateB said:


> Thought I would show you the 2 Poppets (another great Gypsycream pattern) I have knitted before they go to their new homes...Jake the Pirate is for Luke and Polly is for my GN Imogen, who'll be 3 soon.


The poppets are adorable!!!!


----------



## Sorlenna

Kathleendoris said:


> Before Ireland went on to the Euro, Irish coins looked very like British ones, and would occasionally turn up in change.


I have gotten Canadian coins in change when I lived in the east, and here, we sometimes get Mexican coins. It's not often, and I usually just keep them, but I find it interesting!


----------



## Sorlenna

Railyn said:


> Went to the oncologist last week and from all appearances, I am cancer-free.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

Now, just kick that cold out! Healing thoughts coming your way.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

KateB said:


> Not sure which island you mean Sam. This map is a bit busy, but it does give you the island names and most of them are inhabited. It has Ardrossan marked on here and I live 14 miles north of there, still on the coast. Which island were you meaning?


Spent a night each in Glasgow and Stirling some years ago. Loved the Stirling Castle, even took 2 grandkids there a few years later.


----------



## iamsam

travel blessings to both of you - start saving your money - we want to see you two at next years kap. --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from Halifax, Nova Scotia. This is our last full day, the weather has been wonderful and we have found some yarn and fabric shops here.
> caren the bag I stole from you is full to bursting with my purple stash, thank you xxx
> we have had a great time and made so many great friends. Even found some knitters on the coach tour who we hope will join KP.
> our flight doesn't leave until nearly midnight tomorrow, so we hope to have time to take the ferry across the water and have a final look around Halifax.
> I'll start posting some pictures when I get back and on my computer, hugs to all
> Londy and Purple


----------



## iamsam

take care Julie. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Gotta sign out for sometime. Need to pack the power supply, and I don't know if the new digs has WIFI or any internet!
> Purplefi and London Girl will be home before me, it seems!
> As this is mostly your Saturday/Sunday it is going to take an age catching up when I do get back on line!
> So I am instituting a group hug!
> {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{[all of us}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## machriste

Cashmeregma said:


> I love Doc Martin. Will be looking for the new season.


Me too! I don't think our season will start until Spring. Can't wait.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Aran - hope that kitty is doing better soon. Prayers going out for your friend, Marie, and her family.


----------



## darowil

angelam said:


> I'll swap places with you! I don't like the darker evenings that we are now getting, although the temperatures are not too bad yet.


Maybe we could house swap- you could come here for my summer (but would you really want 30C as a cool day?). I could take 2 winters as long as I got some spring and autumn as well. Quite happy to have no summer- especially ours. UK ones when they have one are horrid but ay least they don't last long. Another reason why I would happily move back to the UK.


----------



## darowil

KateB said:


> Thought I would show you the 2 Poppets (another great Gypsycream pattern) I have knitted before they go to their new homes...Jake the Pirate is for Luke and Polly is for my GN Imogen, who'll be 3 soon.


Wondered when they were going to appear on here-as I've said on the DIgest they are both nice. Love how you've adapted Jake. I see you've worked out a sword as well.


----------



## darowil

NanaCaren said:


> good morning June! OH, how I missed my races. The wifi was horrible there if and when there was any. How ever there was perfect reception in the potty.
> Punkin Chunkin was good and it was tiring. I am exhausted. We did not win at all, the arm broke not once but twice. :-( :-(


Oh dear- not good. Lots of work needed for next year then clearly.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

tami_ohio said:


> Sorry about your ankle. Give that server a blessing and go back to it in a bit.


TY for your kind thoughts. The multiple zigzag worked well on the two that required it and the raw edges turned under once worked well on the other two. These are basically U-shaped short shawls, from flannel, corduroy or sweatshirt fabric, should work well for wheelchair people, etc. Have small pocket on each "arm" and really feel good on your shoulders. I can make one in about 90 minutes. Think I'm going to call them "Warm Hugs" instead of shawls. Before I do them again I will get the second serger up and running. Hate trying to use a new machine when pressed for time.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gottastch...Good luck to your racing relative. My DH, DS, and GS are all in Fantasy Football too. Amazingly, the real game with the Buffalo Bills was a winning game.

Love the leaf roses and I hope to do some of those also. Thank you so much for the tip and link.


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> A quick update: Dear son and dearest daughter-in-law lost two babies early on in the pregnancies and it was devasting for all of us. They were doing fertility treatments and she could just tell that things weren't right, before the losses occurred. They decided to take a break from the treatments and what do you suppose happened, all on its own? YUP...I'm gonna be a grandma come April, 2015!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Congratulations to you grandpa!!!!! I always say good things happen when you are not expecting them too. How exciting for all.


----------



## Cashmeregma

gottastch said:


> Just had a "happy accident" in the kitchen. DH requested conqueso (sp?) dip. I usually use 1 lb. of Velveeta (processed cheese block) with 1, 10-oz. can of mild Rotel tomatoes (with green chilies). I microwave it on 50% power for 10 minutes...works slick...nice and easy heating. Today, I mindlessly reached into the cupboard and instead of the Rotel tomatoes, I grabbed a can of mild enchilada sauce instead. I didn't realize it until the can was open and since I didn't want to waste it, I put that in the bowl with the lb. of Velveeta and added a small can of green chilies. DH is almost purring, he thinks it is so good - who knew?


Like when our knitting mistakes become part of a wonderful new design. Now you have a new recipe.


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> Which I think was partly what caused my initial dilemma- I had not actually said to the bank 'I am travelling now' also I did not know to withdraw on 'credit'. All my transactions
> have cost that extra $2 - 3 .
> Aussie dollars are not welcome in NZ even though the exchange rate is in their favour.


I've already notified the bank that I will be away.


----------



## gottastch

Cashmeregma said:


> Gottastch...Good luck to your racing relative. My DH, DS, and GS are all in Fantasy Football too. Amazingly, the real game with the Buffalo Bills was a winning game.
> 
> Love the leaf roses and I hope to do some of those also. Thank you so much for the tip and link.


He just lost in the semi-finals...thought it was the finals. Guess there were so many cars there this time that they had to do "things" in stages. Oh well, their season is over for the year (starts up again in February) so I really think they are kinda glad to be going home and staying home for a while 

I just picked leaves in the back yard...see if I'm all thumbs today or if I can actually make the leaves look like the photo tutorial


----------



## iamsam

it sounds as though the pnw was the perfect place for you to move to - you're going to love the winters. I do envy you the farmer's market -- pike place market was one thing that drew me to seattle - loved it. --- sam



Designer1234 said:


> I watched the Doc Martin show last night. I understand it is the first one in the new series. I nearly laughed my head off. He and the mother of his child got married, and seemed really happy. The story line was hilarious and I was laughing so loud in my room that Pat came in to see what was happening. If you get a chance to watch it this week please do. It was sooo funny. I haven't watched all of them but this one won me over. Hilarious! I do love the English comedies. So much better than ours in North America although I have to admit we have some pretty good Canadian shows which are now shown in the States. Heartland, and some of the others I can't remember which ones. will have to look them up.


----------



## Cashmeregma

tami_ohio said:


> I am sorry for your loss.
> 
> Your passport will give you an idea of what is allowed, tho it may have changed a little since you got the passport. That is what we go by.
> 
> Second half of the kitchen is mopped, now just have to wait for it to dry and move things again to get to the hall and bathroom floors. Then I think I am going to quit for the day except for laundry! I'm pooped!


My passport is Canadian though so it gives me information for taking things back into Canada, no for when I have been in Canada, bringing things back into the States.


----------



## iamsam

what earthquake? --- sam --- guess I should watch the news more often.



sassafras123 said:


> Karena, I'm hoping we get an el nino this winter.
> Incidentally, didn't get out and about on recent Tripp to Napa to see earthquake damage. But Al said First Street was open again.


----------



## darowil

NanaCaren said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> A quick update: Dear son and dearest daughter-in-law lost two babies early on in the pregnancies and it was devasting for all of us. They were doing fertility treatments and she could just tell that things weren't right, before the losses occurred. They decided to take a break from the treatments and what do you suppose happened, all on its own? YUP...I'm gonna be a grandma come April, 2015!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Congratulations to you grandpa!!!!! I always say good things happen when you are not expecting them too. How exciting for all.
> 
> 
> 
> This was Gottastch so she won't be a Grandpa!
Click to expand...


----------



## Cashmeregma

tami_ohio said:


> I am sorry for your loss.
> 
> Your passport will give you an idea of what is allowed, tho it may have changed a little since you got the passport. That is what we go by.
> 
> Second half of the kitchen is mopped, now just have to wait for it to dry and move things again to get to the hall and bathroom floors. Then I think I am going to quit for the day except for laundry! I'm pooped!


Forgot...if you come across that information can you let me know. Kansas g-ma gave me the duty free info but my gift wasn't in a duty free shop.


----------



## Sorlenna

Martina, hope you're back in the pink soon!



Cashmeregma said:


> A very scary thing indeed. Sadly, I don't feel it's being handled well. On that note, off to knit and laugh at Doc Martin and his escapades.


I really enjoy Doc Martin, too, but sometimes I forget (have to find it as I don't pay attention to the TV schedule).

Aran, light & love to your friend Marie and her dear Wendell.

Shirley, I am happy that you're happy with your new place--so much exploring to do! 

Caren, glad you had fun at the Chunkin, even if you didn't win--you'll get 'em next year!

Julie, fabulous knitting as always!

Loved the photos from everyone. The poppets are adorable.

I've just taken some craisin (dried cranberry) bread out of the oven, so I must go see how it's turned out. Used the raisin bread recipe but put the cranberries instead since I don't have (nor do I like!) raisins. I'll let you know if it's worth sharing.


----------



## Cashmeregma

tami_ohio said:


> Lol! That is what we call a tube top. Here a boob tube is the television.


However, we do call what is inside the top Boobs.


----------



## iamsam

that is a great site bonnie - thanks. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> I just got an email with this link to some interesting slow cooker recipes.
> 
> http://www.answers.com/article/1204627/13-things-you-never-knew-you-could-make-in-a-crock-pot?param4=fb-demo¶m1=food¶m2=813711


----------



## machriste

NanaCaren said:


> Thought these sound rather good, I will be making them up seems I can make scones in my toaster oven.
> 
> Roasted Pear and Chocolate Chunk Scones
> 
> Oh gosh!!! These really sound delicious!!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Aran, so sorry for your friend and I must say, 80 is sounding younger to me all the time. May her passing be peaceful and may she be surrounded by the love of dear ones close to her.

Can't help you with the words of the song as to originality, but they were original by whoever wrote them. I'm sure you made them sound lovely.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Cashmeregma said:


> Forgot...if you come across that information can you let me know. Kansas g-ma gave me the duty free info but my gift wasn't in a duty free shop.


The info applied to whatever you bought, not duty-free shops (which, by the way, are not really duty-free). The limit is much higher now than when I last traveled overseas in 2003. I think I Binged US customs or something and found the info that way. Think it was $800 if I remember correctly.


----------



## darowil

Kathleendoris said:


> Bananas are one of the few fruits that I really like, and add that to a toffee/caramel sauce, and I am in heaven. I do tend to go for a biscuit base, rather than the pastry case that Kate's recipe uses, and I have never come across the pre- caramelised condensed milk in that recipe, but it easy enough to make it from an ordinary can of condensed milk!
> 
> I suppose without the banana, it would be an Offee Pie!


I see you came up with the same name as me.
Here we are told not to do the caramel for ourselves- too many people have exploded the cans by not keeping them covered. So we are now meant to use the caramelised ones- and it does make it quicker. It is with the condensed milk over here and would think you can get it in the same section.
With a prebought case and pre-caramelised milk it would take no time at all. Whipping the cream would be the longest part- or peeling and slicing the bananas.


----------



## NanaCaren

Patches39 said:


> Lovely, cup glad your home, can't Waite to see photos, :-D


Thank you. A few photos Will download a few more tomorrow.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Love the punkin chunkin mug.


NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where it is over cast and a balmy 2.7c/37f at 10:50. Got home about 1:29am. grabbed a little nap before Seth woke up. Will have a cat nap late on after he has gone home. Will post pics later on.
> 
> Today's coffee enjoy.
> 
> healing energy to all in need and HUGS to all.


----------



## darowil

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you. We didn't do very well at all.  Had fun, which is what the whole thing is about. The kids all had tons of fun too.
> We will be in London from 10th -14th of November. Still as couple last minute things to get ready and I'm ready to go.


I leave the 11th so I think that means we may well be travelling at the same time.

Never can forget Dreamweaver as it seems that almost every time I am on KP for a long time the song Dreamweaver comes onto the radio. Guess whats playing right now?


----------



## NanaCaren

darowil said:


> This was Gottastch so she won't be a Grandpa!


   is my face red. Sorry about that Gottastch


----------



## Gweniepooh

Use to love to dream as flipping through the Sears catalogue.


RookieRetiree said:


> I'm right there with you!! We used to flip over the pages in the Sears and Montgomery Ward's catalogs of things we'd dream to have. My one girlfriend in H.s. and I defined "rich" as being able to get store bought clothes (as we both made our own skirts, blouses and dresses) -- we met up at one of the class reunions with our DH's and neither of them understood either.


----------



## NanaCaren

Gweniepooh said:


> Love the punkin chunkin mug.


Thank you I had to really look for it they sold out pretty fast as did the t-shirts and sweat shirts.


----------



## machriste

Had a bittersweet day today. Weather was gorgeous--unbelievably perfect fall day. Screwed up my courage and went through the cards from Jack's memorial service. There were so many tributes from so many whose lives he impacted. 

In the afternoon DD picked me up with some frou frou coffees to go to a playground with her and dgs. We ended the day on our patio with dgs filling his front loader with mint leaves and depositing them in a dump truck--a great way to chase away the morning tears.

Prayers for Aran's friend and kitty. Hugs to you all and congrats to Gottastch on the coming grandchild--it's the greatest!!


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> That does rather add to the cost- I'll have to keep that in mind- but I know a certain young man who would love a Jake the Pirate!!!!!!


You could work from the computer. I prefer with most patterns to have them in paper form but you don't have to. Or just print out the pages the pattern is on and use the computer to see how to sew it up.
Kate has adjusted the Poppet pattern to get Jake


----------



## Cashmeregma

cmaliza wrote:
~~~Cashmeregma....it was a very nice article about your cousin. Thanks for sharing. You should be proud of him....be glad he was part of your family.



Tessadele said:


> I read the article & agree, you should be very proud of & keep happy memories of a wonderful man.
> 
> Tessa


Thank you to both of you. That is so nice and to everyone else too. It was nice to learn these things about him.


----------



## NanaCaren

darowil said:


> I leave the 11th so I think that means we may well be travelling at the same time.
> 
> Never can forget Dreamweaver as it seems that almost every time I am on KP for a long time the song Dreamweaver comes onto the radio. Guess whats playing right now?


I do believe we are traveling at the same time. What a good song. Every time aI am planning a trip to London the song London is calling plays at least three times a week, never hear it any other time.


----------



## iamsam

I meant to say something also and didn't - it is good to see you back marge - hopefully the weather will start cooling down now so you are more comfortable. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Marge -- have missed you. So good to see you posting.


----------



## Cashmeregma

KateB said:


> Funny, I'm the opposite, I find very large, flat areas a bit intimidating! I love mountains, but have no desire to climb up them!


I have gone up mountains in the Swiss Alps and the Tirol in Italy. Mind you, I did not do climbing with a pick and ropes but on the paths that wind around them. Part way was done with the cable cars. First time I experienced dizziness that made me feel sick and every time I just thought about the mountains for a week after I got dizzy. Then we lived in a hi-rise on the 15th floor and next time we went I didn't get dizzy. Wonder if my body had adjusted at least visually, but I'm sure the air was still quite different. Was nice to not be dizzy or sick the second time.


----------



## darowil

machriste said:


> Had a bittersweet day today. Weather was gorgeous--unbelievably perfect fall day. Screwed up my courage and went through the cards from Jack's memorial service. There were so many tributes from so many whose lives he impacted.
> 
> In the afternoon DD picked me up with some frou frou coffees to go to a playground with her and dgs. We ended the day on our patio with dgs filling his front loader with mint leaves and depositing them in a dump truck--a great way to chase away the morning tears.
> 
> Prayers for Aran's friend and kitty. Hugs to you all and congrats to Gottastch on the coming grandchild--it's the greatest!!


As you say bitter-sweet. lovely to hear how others have been impacted positively by Jack though hard as well.
Families- especially kids can be so uplifting


----------



## Gweniepooh

Kate the dolls are adorable. I know they will get lots of love.


KateB said:


> Thought I would show you the 2 Poppets (another great Gypsycream pattern) I have knitted before they go to their new homes...Jake the Pirate is for Luke and Polly is for my GN Imogen, who'll be 3 soon.


----------



## iamsam

love the braided cable - on my list of things to try. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Sydney yarn photos, did not take a shot of the yarn I bought Elaine to say thank you for having me stay.


----------



## Cashmeregma

machriste wrote:
Had a bittersweet day today. Weather was gorgeous--unbelievably perfect fall day. Screwed up my courage and went through the cards from Jack's memorial service. There were so many tributes from so many whose lives he impacted. 

In the afternoon DD picked me up with some frou frou coffees to go to a playground with her and dgs. We ended the day on our patio with dgs filling his front loader with mint leaves and depositing them in a dump truck--a great way to chase away the morning tears.

Prayers for Aran's friend and kitty. Hugs to you all and congrats to Gottastch on the coming grandchild--it's the greatest!!
______________________________

Glad you were able to read some of the tributes to Jack.  It is bittersweet. Thankfully DGS was there with DD. Precious moments, but I know it is hard. Big Hugs.


----------



## Cashmeregma

KateB said:


> The basic pattern is so good and well written that adapting it is easy. I changed the hair by knitting it from 'hairy' wool and just sewed it on.


Those were darling and I'll bet Gypsycream would love the adaptation. I know Luke will.


----------



## gottastch

NanaCaren said:


> is my face red. Sorry about that Gottastch


No worries, my dear!


----------



## iamsam

have you never read about poop bear and Christopher robin - goodness -- you have led a thwarted life. --- sam



darowil said:


> Honey ? or maybe Peanut butter? Both would be good.


----------



## darowil

NanaCaren said:


> I do believe we are traveling at the same time. What a good song. Every time aI am planning a trip to London the song London is calling plays at least three times a week, never hear it any other time.


Meant to say flying not travelling. Makes it easy to remember when you leave! You sound far more organised than me. Have done a bit and organised the most important things-first night accomodation, train trips, Milford Sound cruise). Later this week and next week will get more done. 
But tomorrow my Community knitting group are yarn bombing a tree and I need to get my work for it finished-should be working on it now not being here.
I am reading forwards and backwards here! Make a post see some comments just made, comment on them. Jump back to where I was. and so on I go.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Kansas-g-ma. Sorry to hear you hurt your ankle. Healing can go slowly since it is difficult to give it a rest, but do try and put it up when you can.
Good to hear your friend is doing better with her heart rate.


----------



## iamsam

you need to explain what you meant on the purple yarn. ---- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> All of them are in my frequent method of cast on and go for it! I did do a count for the cable.
> The purple one is ridges of stocking stitch, achieved with a wrap and turn, so I avoided having to purl. then the shallower ridges of 'oblique open work' which I have adjusted for circular needles. The original is in my 1,300 dictionary of stitches (Mon Tricot).


----------



## darowil

thewren said:


> have you never read about poop bear and Christopher robin - goodness -- you have led a thwarted life. --- sam


Pooh bear not poop Bear as you accidnetly said! Yes read him as a child and read them to the girls as well- but I was referring to your love of peanut butter. Would you really be eating be honey at 11oclock? But they do go well together


----------



## NanaCaren

machriste said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thought these sound rather good, I will be making them up seems I can make scones in my toaster oven.
> 
> Roasted Pear and Chocolate Chunk Scones
> 
> Oh gosh!!! These really sound delicious!!
> 
> 
> 
> I thought they did too seems how pears are a favorite and there are so few receipts posted for them. I have some pears I think might work. Chocolate I might have to get.
Click to expand...


----------



## Cashmeregma

Caren, looks like a great location to have the Punkin Chunkin. Loved the mug too.


----------



## darowil

Railyn said:


> I have been reading and not commenting for the past week or more. I didn't run fast enough and caught a cold. I haven't been very sick, just no energy. DH now has the cold. Ugh! I am feeling OK but the cough is hanging on.
> Went to the oncologist last week and from all appearances, I am cancer-free. Will be doing some more testing in November. This is about you 1 year follow-up. This is all routine. I have to go to 2 different oncologist as they look at different things. I have one for kidney cancer and one for thyroid. I tried to put them together but both said 'no' as did my primary care. Thankfully we havd good insurance so the tests and visits are covered.
> My prayers include each of you and I have been enjoying the tales and pictures of your travels. Have to be happy with armchair travel these days so keep the pictures coming.
> Happy Knitting, Marilyn


What wonderful news.


----------



## Cashmeregma

RookieRetiree wrote:
I'm right there with you!! We used to flip over the pages in the Sears and Montgomery Ward's catalogs of things we'd dream to have. My one girlfriend in H.s. and I defined "rich" as being able to get store bought clothes (as we both made our own skirts, blouses and dresses) -- we met up at one of the class reunions with our DH's and neither of them understood either.



Gweniepooh said:


> Use to love to dream as flipping through the Sears catalogue.


Oh yes, when I was little I would watch my mother go through the catalogues and pick out the most beautiful things. I followed suit. I would get curtains, longerie, dishes, etc., on the order form and then just never order them. I was find doing it that way. Got to shop and didn't spend a dime.


----------



## NanaCaren

darowil said:


> Meant to say flying not travelling. Makes it easy to remember when you leave! You sound far more organised than me. Have done a bit and organised the most important things-first night accomodation, train trips, Milford Sound cruise). Later this week and next week will get more done.
> But tomorrow my Community knitting group are yarn bombing a tree and I need to get my work for it finished-should be working on it now not being here.
> I am reading forwards and backwards here! Make a post see some comments just made, comment on them. Jump back to where I was. and so on I go.


I will already be in the UK on the 11th, just not in London. Orgianized oh dear that is not me at all lately. :shock: First night accommodations oh they are not made yet. I still have things not organized for the trip. Most of the time in London is unplanned as of yet. 
I am reading frontwards and backwards to I am so far behind. Trying to read everything and get caught up.


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> That is what I was expecting, Shirley- there have been no further posts after my farewell one, I had just been concerned if anyone still had questions, but obviously not!
> I think you are wise to take the Workshops at a slower pace.
> You must really be loving having your new improved workroom.


Clearly one of the many notifications I didn't get!
But I have worked out how to get to where I finished (or my last post, not yet sure which) from the Watched Topics page which is a big help. No notification for the TP came last night though a couple of others did.


----------



## NanaCaren

Cashmeregma said:


> Caren, looks like a great location to have the Punkin Chunkin. Loved the mug too.


It was lovely and there were several rainbows while we were there. I didn't get pictures of the first few but figured before our luck ran out I'd best get some. The mu g is really nice this year although they didn't put the year on it.  The pumpkin is sinking in the water as that is where the pumpkins are shot towards. The pumpkins are collected back out of the water, I forget where they said they send it too. I would imagine it goes to local farm.


----------



## darowil

NanaCaren said:


> I will already be in the UK on the 11th, just not in London. Orgianized oh dear that is not me at all lately. :shock: First night accommodations oh they are not made yet. I still have things not organized for the trip. Most of the time in London is unplanned as of yet.
> I am reading frontwards and backwards to I am so far behind. Trying to read everything and get caught up.


So when do you actually leave?
Wanted to get the first nights sorted as we arrive inthe country middnight and 8 hours later need to be at the train station! The hotel is also booking us a taxi for the short trip to the train station.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Hope your cough clears up quickly along with the cold that your DH caught from you. Sounds like good news for the cancer check ups. I know it's a pain having to go to 2 different oncologist appts but thank God it is now just check ups and you are free from that horrid disease. Hooray!



Railyn said:


> I have been reading and not commenting for the past week or more. I didn't run fast enough and caught a cold. I haven't been very sick, just no energy. DH now has the cold. Ugh! I am feeling OK but the cough is hanging on.
> Went to the oncologist last week and from all appearances, I am cancer-free. Will be doing some more testing in November. This is about you 1 year follow-up. This is all routine. I have to go to 2 different oncologist as they look at different things. I have one for kidney cancer and one for thyroid. I tried to put them together but both said 'no' as did my primary care. Thankfully we havd good insurance so the tests and visits are covered.
> My prayers include each of you and I have been enjoying the tales and pictures of your travels. Have to be happy with armchair travel these days so keep the pictures coming.
> Happy Knitting, Marilyn


----------



## NanaCaren

gottastch said:


> No worries, my dear!


Congratulations to you, I do hope everything continues to go well for the happy couple.


----------



## darowil

martina said:


> I seem to have picked up a bug while I was away and have no energy but lots of aches and pains,So my prayers and best wishes toall and I will post when I have more energy.


Praying that you soon feel better


----------



## darowil

KateB said:


> Actually (& don't tell too many people :lol: ) but, technically, they are not legal tender even in Scotland! This came from the Committee of Scottish Bankers website.....
> The legal position with regard to Scottish Banknotes is as follows:
> Scottish Banknotes are legal currency  i.e. they are approved by the UK Parliament. However, Scottish Bank notes are not Legal Tender, not even in Scotland. In fact, no banknote whatsoever (including Bank of England notes!) qualifies for the term 'legal tender' north of the border and the Scottish economy seems to manage without that legal protection.


Wonder what the difference is between legal currency and tender?


----------



## flyty1n

Aran, what beautiful sentiment you shared. Prayers for your friend and kitty.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Designer I quite agree with Cashmeregma's comments. this move seems to have been an enrichment to your life and given you a renewal for your artistic nature. Bravo!


Cashmeregma said:


> Designer, that is so positive that you are feeling the urge to sew again. Hope you don't have any problems, but it is so good to hear that. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## darowil

KateB said:


> Not sure which island you mean Sam. This map is a bit busy, but it does give you the island names and most of them are inhabited. It has Ardrossan marked on here and I live 14 miles north of there, still on the coast. Which island were you meaning?


Is Arran the island Aran knitting comes form- I thought it was an Irish island called Aran. Or just almost identical names?


----------



## Gweniepooh

Okay now Pammie.....what is 6 can soup.....you know you must share recipes.....LOL! We are big soup eaters here at my house.


pammie1234 said:


> So many things going on! I am wishing all of the travelers a safe journey home with some rest to follow.
> 
> I'm still working on pacer's cowl. I think I am getting better with the 2-handed knitting, but can definitely tell that my tension isn't consistent. I'm trying not to tighten my carries, but it does look like some are a little tight. I'm hoping that blocking will help.
> 
> Shirley, I will check out the future workshops. I'm glad that you are cutting the number. It will help me to actually complete some of them!
> 
> I made 6 Can Soup last night and added 1/2 tsp of the Ta-atar spice from Rookie. It was very good. I could possibly have added a little more, but I didn't want to overwhelm the flavors.
> 
> Almost time for the Cowboys game so I'm going to eat something and then watch/nap! I stayed up way too late!


----------



## mjs

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you, it is good to be home. Although Bald Eagle State Park is a beautiful place and very peaceful. I can't imagine where the mug might have come from. :wink:


Though I guess it extends quite a distance Bald Eagle is a few miles from here.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Ditto


gottastch said:


> Aran said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just a quick note to say that Barack O'Kitty is still way too skinny but seems to be doing much better otherwise. He's eating pretty good so hopefully, he'll get a bit bigger soon.
> 
> I have a big prayer request. My friend Marie Cotton is dying. She's in her 80's so it's not as if her life is being cut short. Still, it was a terrible shock when I learned that hospice had been called.
> 
> Prayers for your friend, Marie, and also for Barack O'Kitty!!
Click to expand...


----------



## NanaCaren

darowil said:


> So when do you actually leave?
> Wanted to get the first nights sorted as we arrive inthe country middnight and 8 hours later need to be at the train station! The hotel is also booking us a taxi for the short trip to the train station.


I am leaving early morning on the 30th of October arriving after 8pm in London, spending the night in London. Then get the train and head north for a week. Going back to London on the 10th. I will make arrangements for the first night this week, had planned on having it all done until life changed my mind for me. Hoping I am back on track now.


----------



## PurpleFi

Gweniepooh said:


> Kate the dolls are adorable. I know they will get lots of love.


Good evening from Halifax airport. We are waiting for our flight home. We have had a wonderful time this side of the Pond. Seem so many wonderful things and met some lovrly people. Thankyou to all who enriched our trip. Hugs Londy and Purple


----------



## darowil

gottastch said:


> He just lost in the semi-finals...thought it was the finals. Guess there were so many cars there this time that they had to do "things" in stages. Oh well, their season is over for the year (starts up again in February) so I really think they are kinda glad to be going home and staying home for a while
> 
> I just picked leaves in the back yard...see if I'm all thumbs today or if I can actually make the leaves look like the photo tutorial


They look very effective- we sure would never het the leaves to do that with. Worth doing nmore I would think- well unless they take ages.


----------



## pacer

What a busy day. I got all of the laundry done and most of the dirty dishes are done. I will finish that tomorrow evening. Went to church in the morning and had a rare opportunity of eating lunch as a family. I finally got some groceries in the house. I need to get to the butcher shop this week. Tomorrow, Matthew and I will mail 12 boxes to a location that was destroyed by tornadoes during the summer. Our church is sending winter coats and other warm clothing. I sent some of my knitted items to them. The snowflake cowl that I made for my workshop is going to them. Today I learned that Faith and Bella's older sister will be having surgery soon to remove a cancerous tumor which is in her thyroid. That makes 3 out of their 5 children dealing with serious medical conditions. They are really a wonderful family, buy enough is enough for them. Please keep them in your prayers. This child is a junior in high school. I love her as well as all of the children in this family. I guess I need to see if they will need a meal soon. It will be tough as we are so busy at work right now, but I will do it.


----------



## NanaCaren

mjs said:


> Though I guess it extends quite a distance Bald Eagle is a few miles from here.


It must, this is the first time I have been there, wonderful scenery for sure. It was so peaceful and the kids loved it.


----------



## pacer

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from Halifax airport. We are waiting for our flight home. We have had a wonderful time this side of the Pond. Seem so many wonderful things and met some lovrly people. Thankyou to all who enriched our trip. Hugs Londy and Purple


It was our pleasure to meet you as well. Travel safely. I will look forward to seeing your pictures once again. I am enjoying everyone's pictures as of late and will continue to do so as it is my stress relief after I come home from work. Last week I worked a little over 58 hours and this week could be the same situation. I do it when it is necessary and then come here to be uplifted by such beauty all over the world. Ok time to get some rest.


----------



## darowil

NanaCaren said:


> I am leaving early morning on the 30th of October arriving after 8pm in London, spending the night in London. Then get the train and head north for a week. Going back to London on the 10th. I will make arrangements for the first night this week, had planned on having it all done until life changed my mind for me. Hoping I am back on track now.


So not long at all. How far north?
life did have itself changing your plans for quite a while there didn't it? As you said hoefully settled now.


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from Halifax airport. We are waiting for our flight home. We have had a wonderful time this side of the Pond. Seem so many wonderful things and met some lovrly people. Thankyou to all who enriched our trip. Hugs Londy and Purple


Have a safe flight home, was wonderful to finally get to meet you. See you soon on your side of the pond.


----------



## darowil

Well took me almost 2 hours to catch up on last nights posts! Just over 2 days into the week we are already over 50 pages, no wonder people are having trouble keeping up!


----------



## mjs

darowil said:


> Is Arran the island Aran knitting comes form- I thought it was an Irish island called Aran. Or just almost identical names?


I learned only a couple of years ago that there are two islands.


----------



## darowil

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from Halifax airport. We are waiting for our flight home. We have had a wonderful time this side of the Pond. Seem so many wonderful things and met some lovrly people. Thankyou to all who enriched our trip. Hugs Londy and Purple


Have a safe trip. Looking forward to seeing some photos. And seeing your garden again.


----------



## darowil

pacer said:


> What a busy day. I got all of the laundry done and most of the dirty dishes are done. I will finish that tomorrow evening. Went to church in the morning and had a rare opportunity of eating lunch as a family. I finally got some groceries in the house. I need to get to the butcher shop this week. Tomorrow, Matthew and I will mail 12 boxes to a location that was destroyed by tornadoes during the summer. Our church is sending winter coats and other warm clothing. I sent some of my knitted items to them. The snowflake cowl that I made for my workshop is going to them. Today I learned that Faith and Bella's older sister will be having surgery soon to remove a cancerous tumor which is in her thyroid. That makes 3 out of their 5 children dealing with serious medical conditions. They are really a wonderful family, buy enough is enough for them. Please keep them in your prayers. This child is a junior in high school. I love her as well as all of the children in this family. I guess I need to see if they will need a meal soon. It will be tough as we are so busy at work right now, but I will do it.


Sometiems it is so hard to understand why some families have so many problems. At least cancer of the thyroid is usually relatively easy to treat- at least in adults, don't know about kids though. But still just one more major thing to deal with for the family and no matter how easy she will now need extra care as well.


----------



## pammie1234

gottastch said:


> Maybe you could find some synthetic leaves (Michaels or JoAnns) and take a few as a little bouquet to your sister...like a hostess gift?


I think that is the best option. The "fake" flowers are so much prettier and realistic than they used to be. I remember the plastic flowers!


----------



## sassafras123

Sam, on Aug. 24,2014 approximately 3:20 a.m there was a 6.0 earthquake in Napa. They have been rebuilding, downtown area reopened.


----------



## NanaCaren

darowil said:


> So not long at all. How far north?
> life did have itself changing your plans for quite a while there didn't it? As you said hoefully settled now.


No not long at all, we are counting the days. Yes life has changed plans more than once this year had to delay and change dates one too many times. Fingers are crossed that this stay settled.


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> And the plan today is to shop for some more!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where it is over cast and a balmy 2.7c/37f at 10:50. Got home about 1:29am. grabbed a little nap before Seth woke up. Will have a cat nap late on after he has gone home. Will post pics later on.
> 
> Today's coffee enjoy.
> 
> healing energy to all in need and HUGS to all.


Oh you are back! I wondered when you would be back. 
Love the Punkin Chunkin mug.


----------



## Gweniepooh

You've given me a chuckle Sam....not "poop" bear but pooh bear. Your typo makes me think of the Charmin Bathroom tissue commercials where the bears in the woods prefer the Charmin toilet paper......


thewren said:


> have you never read about poop bear and Christopher robin - goodness -- you have led a thwarted life. --- sam


----------



## Poledra65

KateB said:


> Thought I would show you the 2 Poppets (another great Gypsycream pattern) I have knitted before they go to their new homes...Jake the Pirate is for Luke and Polly is for my GN Imogen, who'll be 3 soon.


Those are so cute.


----------



## gottastch

pammie1234 said:


> I think that is the best option. The "fake" flowers are so much prettier and realistic than they used to be. I remember the plastic flowers!


Oh gosh, Pammie, me too...golly some of them were really ugly lol!


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> good morning June! OH, how I missed my races. The wifi was horrible there if and when there was any. How ever there was perfect reception in the potty.
> Punkin Chunkin was good and it was tiring. I am exhausted. We did not win at all, the arm broke not once but twice. :-( :-(


Did you tape your races? Too bad about the arm breaking, that was not helpful. 
Why is it that the best reception is always in the bathroom? LOL


----------



## Poledra65

Bonnie7591 said:


> Here if we have American change it just goes in with all the rest & is accepted but once when in the US, (I usually empty my change & put it in my suitcase when we travel) I had missed a Canadian dime & handed it to a cashier, you would have thought I gave her a piece of manure, she threw it back at me & told me they didn't except that :roll: , I wasn't trying to cheat her, but she sure made me feel like I was, wasn't impressed.
> 
> US dollars are accepted here but most place wouldn't give as much as if exchanged at a bank. When we travel, I get cash from an ATM,that way other than the $2 or 3 for using the ATM you get the actual exchange rate of the day, just have to remember to tell the bank you are travelling.


How rude, what a brat of a cashier. Her poor hubby and kids.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Oh you are back! I wondered when you would be back.
> Love the Punkin Chunkin mug.


Hello! yes i am back for now. We got back at 1:29am, slept for a few hours and was back up chatting with my race buddy. :wink: 
I think I like this mug better than last years, except I couldn't put it on the grill to keep my coffee warm. :-D


----------



## Gweniepooh

Well, I've had a nice break reading all the posts and catching up. Blessings to all.
I'm going to go putter around in the craft room just a bit more. May or may not be back here tonight. Sending prayers up for all and especially ones for those in need such as Pacer's friend's children (one with thyroid cancer and the sisters) and Aran's friend. Peace love and hugs to all. TTYL


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Did you tape your races? Too bad about the arm breaking, that was not helpful.
> Why is it that the best reception is always in the bathroom? LOL


We got some of it on video but it kept raining so made it hard to video very much. I do have a few little clips I will try to post before I leave in 11 days. It was still loads of fun for the most part, we have been invited back again next year for this ams one. Invites for a few others as well, will be thinking about some of them. 
I think it so peolpe don't bother you while you are texting. :lol: :lol: :roll:


----------



## Poledra65

Marilyn, so sorry you caught the cold, or that it caught you as the case may be. Glad your tests are clear though, that is a very good thing.


----------



## Poledra65

martina said:


> I seem to have picked up a bug while I was away and have no energy but lots of aches and pains,So my prayers and best wishes toall and I will post when I have more energy.


Yuck, so sorry you are not feeling up to snuff, hope that you are back to yourself soon and hope that you had a great trip.


----------



## mjs

NanaCaren said:


> It must, this is the first time I have been there, wonderful scenery for sure. It was so peaceful and the kids loved it.


Hairy John is the section here.


----------



## tami_ohio

Lurker 2 said:


> Have you discovered the routé of searching a person's posts, if it is something specific you are looking for, Tami?.
> I am truly grateful for how so many on the Tea Party have kept on praying for us both. Maybe I will have some answers soon! I get home too late Tuesday, to accomplish anything with Fofoa. Wednesday I collect Ringo in the a.m., and p.m., have promised the doctor I will do my blood test, I need also to go see the doctor sometime soon after getting back, I am running out of my meds. Then I need to get backup from my Samoan friends, preferably male and of large build! and go round to the last known address. Just incase Lupe has decided to stay on in New Zealand.


Thank you for updating me, Julie. Good luck with the blood tests. Ringo will love having you home again. I am sure your friends will be please to be your back up when you check the last known address. As always I will continue prayers for you both. Oh and I will see if I can figure out searching for your posts.


----------



## pammie1234

This is the soup recipe. I added onions and garlic. I also used the Za'atar seasoning. I think my Rotel was the hot one as the soup was spicy hot. If you do not have Rotel, just use 2 cans of tomatoes and some canned or chopped jalapeños. It is a WW recipe, but I didn't get 9 servings. I guess my serving size was more like 2 cups. Would have loved to have some cornbread, but decided to skip it.

6 CAN SOUP

SERVES 9, 3 POINTS PLUS PER 1 ¼ cup serving

10 ¾ oz can minestrone soup
14 ¾ oz canned cream-style yellow corn, no salt added
14 ½ oz can mixed vegetables
14 ¾ oz canned black beans
2 cups diced tomatoes, no salt
1 ¼ cups canned tomatoes with green chiles (Rotel)
4 oz water

Combine and heat

If you want to make this heartier..add a large can of chicken breasts or some leftover chicken.


----------



## tami_ohio

Aran said:


> Just a quick note to say that Barack O'Kitty is still way too skinny but seems to be doing much better otherwise. He's eating pretty good so hopefully, he'll get a bit bigger soon.
> 
> I have a big prayer request. My friend Marie Cotton is dying. She's in her 80's so it's not as if her life is being cut short. Still, it was a terrible shock when I learned that hospice had been called. Her husband's name is Wendell Cotton, and they've been married a really long time (at least 50 years). They've been members of my Quaker Meeting a very long time as well. Marie used to knit quite a lot & has been an avid reader & collector of prayers, poetry, and spiritual things.
> 
> Here is a song I sang as vocal ministry during Quaker Meeting today. I suspect that the words & music are original, Please tell me they are not.
> 
> Walk with me.
> Talk with me.
> Together we will be
> One in love.
> One in grief.
> One in suffering.
> One in peace.
> 
> Walk with me.
> Talk with me.
> Together we will be
> Fed and clothed.
> Blest and cursed.
> 
> Walk with me.
> Talk with me.
> Together we will be
> One in love.
> One in grief.
> One in suffering.
> One in peace.


I will keep Marie and Wendall in my prayers. Sending you hugs.


----------



## pammie1234

Aran and pacer, praying for your friends

Caren, sorry you didn't do well at the CP, but you certainly built some wonderful memories for your family. I'm glad everyone had fun.


----------



## tami_ohio

tami_ohio said:


> Sorry about your ankle. Give that server a blessing and go back to it in a bit.


That was supposed to say give that SERGER a blessing! Darn auto correct. Guess that's what I get for posting from my phone!


----------



## Kansas g-ma

pammie1234 said:


> This is the soup recipe. I added onions and garlic. I also used the Za'atar seasoning. I
> 
> TY-- I was hoping you'd post it!


----------



## Cashmeregma

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from Halifax airport. We are waiting for our flight home. We have had a wonderful time this side of the Pond. Seem so many wonderful things and met some lovrly people. Thankyou to all who enriched our trip. Hugs Londy and Purple


Missing you already.


----------



## NanaCaren

pammie1234 said:


> Aran and pacer, praying for your friends
> 
> Caren, sorry you didn't do well at the CP, but you certainly built some wonderful memories for your family. I'm glad everyone had fun.


It was ok I went for the fun. I wanted the kids to enjoy they sure did and lots of memories were made that is for sure. They were all talking about next time and when is the next punkin chunkin.


----------



## tami_ohio

Cashmeregma said:


> My passport is Canadian though so it gives me information for taking things back into Canada, no for when I have been in Canada, bringing things back into the States.


Ah, I see!


----------



## tami_ohio

Cashmeregma said:


> Forgot...if you come across that information can you let me know. Kansas g-ma gave me the duty free info but my gift wasn't in a duty free shop.


I will try to remember to look at mine tomorrow.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Pacer, so sorry to hear about the family we pray for now having one of the children suffer from a malignant thyroid tumor. I agree, too much is too much. Having sad thoughts regarding this family as they have been facing so much for so long.


----------



## Cashmeregma

darowil said:


> Well took me almost 2 hours to catch up on last nights posts! Just over 2 days into the week we are already over 50 pages, no wonder people are having trouble keeping up!


I was trying to consolidate my posts by listing a name and writing to them and then another name under and further on that way. It did really save in the number of posts as I could address about 15 posts in one post, but per request made several times over my time on here to not name people so the ones not named wouldn't feel left out (which I understand), I am back to doing quote reply. The other way I did it cut my number of posts from 10 or 15 to one post. Really, one still uses the name, it is just that they used it in their post, but I am trying to do as wished. That is a way of cutting down the number of posts though.


----------



## tami_ohio

pacer said:


> What a busy day. I got all of the laundry done and most of the dirty dishes are done. I will finish that tomorrow evening. Went to church in the morning and had a rare opportunity of eating lunch as a family. I finally got some groceries in the house. I need to get to the butcher shop this week. Tomorrow, Matthew and I will mail 12 boxes to a location that was destroyed by tornadoes during the summer. Our church is sending winter coats and other warm clothing. I sent some of my knitted items to them. The snowflake cowl that I made for my workshop is going to them. Today I learned that Faith and Bella's older sister will be having surgery soon to remove a cancerous tumor which is in her thyroid. That makes 3 out of their 5 children dealing with serious medical conditions. They are really a wonderful family, buy enough is enough for them. Please keep them in your prayers. This child is a junior in high school. I love her as well as all of the children in this family. I guess I need to see if they will need a meal soon. It will be tough as we are so busy at work right now, but I will do it.


I am sorry to hear another of the kids are so sick. I meant to ask about them at KAP and forgot. I continue to keep them in my prayers.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Bonnie7591 wrote:
Here if we have American change it just goes in with all the rest & is accepted but once when in the US, (I usually empty my change & put it in my suitcase when we travel) I had missed a Canadian dime & handed it to a cashier, you would have thought I gave her a piece of manure, she threw it back at me & told me they didn't except that , I wasn't trying to cheat her, but she sure made me feel like I was, wasn't impressed.

US dollars are accepted here but most place wouldn't give as much as if exchanged at a bank. When we travel, I get cash from an ATM,that way other than the $2 or 3 for using the ATM you get the actual exchange rate of the day, just have to remember to tell the bank you are traveling.



Poledra65 said:


> How rude, what a brat of a cashier. Her poor hubby and kids.


Bonnie, I think I remember when this happened. Terrible behavior on the part of the cashier. Not a way to make friends and international ones at that, making it even worse. I know it made an impression on me when you told it.


----------



## Cashmeregma

tami_ohio said:


> I will try to remember to look at mine tomorrow.


That is so nice.

I've been having a Doc Martin marathon. Have watched almost all of Season 6 today and knit for just part of it. Love it. DH will watch it when he comes to bed. By then I'll probably be done and start over. :XD: :XD: :XD: Having some wine, knitting and watching another episode. I'm just so lucky.


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> It was ok I went for the fun. I wanted the kids to enjoy they sure did and lots of memories were made that is for sure. They were all talking about next time and when is the next punkin chunkin.


It will be a wonderful memory and I'm sure they will never forget it. Excited for you with your trip coming up, as I know you are. Time sure is flying now.


----------



## Poledra65

Aran said:


> Just a quick note to say that Barack O'Kitty is still way too skinny but seems to be doing much better otherwise. He's eating pretty good so hopefully, he'll get a bit bigger soon.
> 
> I have a big prayer request. My friend Marie Cotton is dying. She's in her 80's so it's not as if her life is being cut short. Still, it was a terrible shock when I learned that hospice had been called. Her husband's name is Wendell Cotton, and they've been married a really long time (at least 50 years). They've been members of my Quaker Meeting a very long time as well. Marie used to knit quite a lot & has been an avid reader & collector of prayers, poetry, and spiritual things.
> 
> Here is a song I sang as vocal ministry during Quaker Meeting today. I suspect that the words & music are original, Please tell me they are not.
> 
> Walk with me.
> Talk with me.
> Together we will be
> One in love.
> One in grief.
> One in suffering.
> One in peace.
> 
> Walk with me.
> Talk with me.
> Together we will be
> Fed and clothed.
> Blest and cursed.
> 
> Walk with me.
> Talk with me.
> Together we will be
> One in love.
> One in grief.
> One in suffering.
> One in peace.


So sorry about you friend, I hope that she is not in any pain or anything and that her DH is doing as well as can be expected. 
Lovely song.


----------



## Bonnie7591

KateB said:


> Not sure which island you mean Sam. This map is a bit busy, but it does give you the island names and most of them are inhabited. It has Ardrossan marked on here and I live 14 miles north of there, still on the coast. Which island were you meaning?


Wow! Kate, looking at that map it is amazing how many places we have in Canada with the same names. Ardrossan & Islay in Alberta, Colonsay in Saskatchewan & Tobermory, Ontario.


----------



## NanaCaren

Cashmeregma said:


> It will be a wonderful memory and I'm sure they will never forget it. Excited for you with your trip coming up, as I know you are. Time sure is flying now.


I am sure they won't forget this. DJ's mum and dad are talking about the next time we go; it is still a year away. 
Time is flying way too fast at times and not near fast enough at other times. 10&1/2 days now ))


----------



## NanaCaren

good night all I am out of energy needing to recharge. Pleasant dreams and sleep well. 
hugs for all.


----------



## Bonnie7591

I still enjoy looking at the Sears catalogue, order from it too. I remember the kids dreaming over the Christmas wish book trying to decide what to ask Santa to bring.


Cashmeregma said:


> RookieRetiree wrote:
> I'm right there with you!! We used to flip over the pages in the Sears and Montgomery Ward's catalogs of things we'd dream to have. My one girlfriend in H.s. and I defined "rich" as being able to get store bought clothes (as we both made our own skirts, blouses and dresses) -- we met up at one of the class reunions with our DH's and neither of them understood either.
> 
> Oh yes, when I was little I would watch my mother go through the catalogues and pick out the most beautiful things. I followed suit. I would get curtains, longerie, dishes, etc., on the order form and then just never order them. I was find doing it that way. Got to shop and didn't spend a dime.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Pacer, I can't believe another child in the same family is sick, sometimes you wonder how much some folks can bear. I hope she gets sucessfully treatment.
Working 58 hrs/week is alot to do week after week, try nit to get to worn out. I hope your family does some of the cooking & housework for you.
Purple, Londy & Julie, hope your travels go well.
Gottastitch, love the leaf roses, so pretty but I'll bet they take a long time to make.
Caren, glad you enjoyed your time at the Punkin Chucking, family fun even if you didn't win.

DH went fishing today, came home with enough for a couple of meals. He said it was so nice out on the lake, only needed a T-shirt. This time last year we were already. Irked under snow.
I just puttered around today, got my poncho blocked & the boot cuffs done


----------



## purl2diva

Our children also spent a lot of time looking at the wish book. I would hide it until a few weeks before Thanksgiving and then they would make their lists.

Our Sears store closed right after Christmas and now the Penney's is for sale. Not sure what that means except it will probably be gone before too long as well.

Of course there are a lot of other catalogues that come in the mail now but it's not the same. I treasure those wish book memories.


----------



## Bonnie7591

The teacher of silk painting class gave us a sheet with some websites to check out for supplies & to see what could be done. Here is one she gave, this woman's paintings are amazing. I love the bright colors. I thout some of you might like to look if you have time

http://www.nancycawdrey.com/nancy-cawdrey-new-paintings.php

Also, Railyn, I forgot to say so glad you got the " all clear" from the oncologist, hope you shake the cold soon. Have you tied Vicks on the soles of your feet for the cough, we have found that it gives amazing results.
Well must get off here & do something. My DS#2 went to a wedding a while ago, was goofing around & one of his friends pulled on his shirt, he lost 3 buttons, they were quite unique so now I have to remove & replace all 10 of them so better get it done.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Pammie, I put your 6-can soup on my facebook page-- know my family and several friends like soup and that is a good one for busy nights.


----------



## pammie1234

We made paper dolls out of the catalogues as well. Of course that was after choosing all of the things that we wanted! Children today do not know what they are missing!


----------



## Sorlenna

I just finished the third pair of socks this month--will try to get some pics tomorrow. Hoping work has settled down over the weekend, and now off to sleep as much as I can!


----------



## Designer1234

Bonnie7591 said:


> Wow! Kate, looking at that map it is amazing how many places we have in Canada with the same names. Ardrossan & Islay in Alberta, Colonsay in Saskatchewan & Tobermory, Ontario.


Bonnie I just checked out the link to the silk painter. Both she and her son do beautiful work. She is amazing. I would love to see her work in person. Have you posted a picture of your silk painting, or did I miss it. I hope you will if you haven't.

You have been so busy with the canning and preparing your crop of veges etc. My mouth waters at all the different work you have done. My hat is off to you. I hope one of these days you will come out to the iSLAND for a holiday and we will finally meet. I am loving it here.


----------



## Designer1234

pammie1234 said:


> We made paper dolls out of the catalogues as well. Of course that was after choosing all of the things that we wanted! Children today do not know what they are missing!


I remember that well.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Shirley, I've tried to send photos from Icab mobile, if it doesn't work I'll have to email to someone For them to post. Wish me luck


----------



## Bonnie7591

Designer1234 said:


> Bonnie I just checked out the link to the silk painter. Both she and her son do beautiful work. She is amazing. I would love to see her work in person. Have you posted a picture of your silk painting, or did I miss it. I hope you will if you haven't.
> 
> You have been so busy with the canning and preparing your crop of veges etc. My mouth waters at all the different work you have done. My hat is off to you. I hope one of these days you will come out to the iSLAND for a holiday and we will finally meet. I am loving it here.


My husband loves to visit the Island although our friends from Nanaimo have moved back to Lloydminster & DHs cousin from there was the one killed in the accident in July. I'll certainly try to meet you when we come.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Bonnie7591 said:


> Shirley, I've tried to send photos from Icab mobile, if it doesn't work I'll have to email to someone For them to post. Wish me luck


Supposed to say the bloches are created using salt on wet paint.


----------



## Designer1234

Bonnie7591 said:


> Shirley, I've tried to send photos from Icab mobile, if it doesn't work I'll have to email to someone For them to post. Wish me luck


I think it is great-- the salt does a wonderful job on backgrounds. Silk painting is such a soft, lovely craft. you did a really good job. It makes my fingers itch to do one.

I hope you will stretch and frame it. it is lovely.

Any time you want pictures posted I will continue doing them for you. HOwever whatever you tried to post with worked.


----------



## darowil

Bonnie7591 said:


> Shirley, I've tried to send photos from Icab mobile, if it doesn't work I'll have to email to someone For them to post. Wish me luck


Yeah- the lovely work posted by you!


----------



## pammie1234

Puppies are begging for me to go to bed! They are both curled up on the couch and when I move, their eyes slowly open and give me that look. So guess I'll head on to bed. Be back tomorrow! Hugs to all!


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> Jake was my adaptation of the pattern, he's not really one of the Poppets, although the other one is. I'm sure with your expertise you could easily design him too.


Well in my opinion he is a very skilful adaptation, clever Kate!


----------



## Lurker 2

Patches39 said:


> :-D I like greens they can be cool or warm. Not looking at mistakes I am enjoying you work. :thumbup:


Thank you!


----------



## TNS

gottastch said:


> Oh gosh, Pammie, me too...golly some of them were really ugly lol!


Long time ago when I was a small child they used to give free plastic flowers with packs of washing powder, Tide? Or Daz? They smelled horrid, all plasticky so the old lady at the end of our lane put Eau de cologne on hers....... Still not a pleasant smell....


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> take care Julie. --- sam


I've had a really good day, Sam- did a little shopping, then window shopped around the QVB (Queen Victoria Building) and George and York Streets. Waited in quite the wrong place for Vivien as it turned out, so I went from Town Hall Station to Bondi Junction, where I had a smoothie that would please Caren and Daralene- with Kale, silver beet, celery, and a couple of other ingredients that I forget. It largely tasted of the celery- of which I am not overly fond- but in view of how I have not had many vegies lately I drank it and told myself it was good for me. Met up with Jerusha whom I had not seen since she was a teen-ager - she is now 41, and works as a nanny, but from her own home. My Mwyffanwy and J. were very good friends through childhood. Came home via Central Station, and the bus system, up Elizabeth Street to Cleveland Street, and hopped off right outside the lodge- so that was a very easy ride. And I saw a completely new part of the City. My friend Vivien has taken possession of the Flat she had hoped. so she is gathering possessions- Fridge, bed, table, chairs etc., and shortly will buy a car, but that will mostly be for Jerusha.
So all in all a good day was had- and tomorrow I will take a taxi to the airport, and home!


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorlenna said:


> Martina, hope you're back in the pink soon!
> 
> I really enjoy Doc Martin, too, but sometimes I forget (have to find it as I don't pay attention to the TV schedule).
> 
> Aran, light & love to your friend Marie and her dear Wendell.
> 
> Shirley, I am happy that you're happy with your new place--so much exploring to do!
> 
> Caren, glad you had fun at the Chunkin, even if you didn't win--you'll get 'em next year!
> 
> Julie, fabulous knitting as always!
> 
> Loved the photos from everyone. The poppets are adorable.
> 
> I've just taken some craisin (dried cranberry) bread out of the oven, so I must go see how it's turned out. Used the raisin bread recipe but put the cranberries instead since I don't have (nor do I like!) raisins. I'll let you know if it's worth sharing.


Thanks, Sorlenna!


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> You could work from the computer. I prefer with most patterns to have them in paper form but you don't have to. Or just print out the pages the pattern is on and use the computer to see how to sew it up.
> Kate has adjusted the Poppet pattern to get Jake


And a wonderful job she has made of him!


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> love the braided cable - on my list of things to try. --- sam


It is not hard- so long as you remember how a plait is put together!


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> you need to explain what you meant on the purple yarn. ---- sam


When I get home I will be able to explain better- and take another photograph


----------



## Lurker 2

tami_ohio said:


> Thank you for updating me, Julie. Good luck with the blood tests. Ringo will love having you home again. I am sure your friends will be please to be your back up when you check the last known address. As always I will continue prayers for you both. Oh and I will see if I can figure out searching for your posts.


No trouble, Tami!


----------



## angelam

pacer said:


> What a busy day. I got all of the laundry done and most of the dirty dishes are done. I will finish that tomorrow evening. Went to church in the morning and had a rare opportunity of eating lunch as a family. I finally got some groceries in the house. I need to get to the butcher shop this week. Tomorrow, Matthew and I will mail 12 boxes to a location that was destroyed by tornadoes during the summer. Our church is sending winter coats and other warm clothing. I sent some of my knitted items to them. The snowflake cowl that I made for my workshop is going to them. Today I learned that Faith and Bella's older sister will be having surgery soon to remove a cancerous tumor which is in her thyroid. That makes 3 out of their 5 children dealing with serious medical conditions. They are really a wonderful family, buy enough is enough for them. Please keep them in your prayers. This child is a junior in high school. I love her as well as all of the children in this family. I guess I need to see if they will need a meal soon. It will be tough as we are so busy at work right now, but I will do it.


So sorry to hear of yet more health problems for that family. Is there no end to their sufferings? You must be a godsend providing meals for them Pacer. Lots of healing thoughts and hugs for that little girl.


----------



## busyworkerbee

Lurker 2 said:


> Good thing I leave Tuesday! Have not seen Sydney forecast.


Weather forecast has that heat heading up here. So not looking forward to real heat yet


----------



## Normaedern

jknappva said:


> Probably because we're intelligent!!
> Junek


On a good day with a following wind :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Lurker 2

busyworkerbee said:


> Weather forecast has that heat heading up here. So not looking forward to real heat yet


Good!


----------



## busyworkerbee

jknappva said:


> My sister did, too!! She loved playing Jacks and Pick-Up-Sticks. Anyone remember those, we never hear of those these days!
> Junek


I remember pick up sticks - lots of thin colourful sticks. They are still around but not like they were. I saw some recently which were quite thick and had a little head on each end.


----------



## sugarsugar

Oh jeez :shock: 57 pages in 2 days! I havent read any of it yet. All ok at this end. I have been pretty busy with "life". I hope everyone is ok.


----------



## Normaedern

Lurker 2 said:


> I am truly grateful for how so many on the Tea Party have kept on praying for us both. Maybe I will have some answers soon! I get home too late Tuesday, to accomplish anything with Fofoa.
> Then I need to get backup from my Samoan friends, preferably male and of large build! and go round to the last known address. Just incase Lupe has decided to stay on in New Zealand.


Sounds like an excellent plan!


----------



## Normaedern

Kathleendoris said:


> Best wishes to you, too, Martina, and I hope that you will soon feel much stronger. These bugs really do knock us back, don't they?


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## busyworkerbee

jknappva said:


> Is it Scorpion that you're recording? I've enjoyed it so far!! Hope it's successful. So often the shows I like are canceled after a couple of months!
> Junek


Well, how's that? I am also recording Scorpion. It has just started and I have enjoyed what I have seen so far.


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> Oh jeez :shock: 57 pages in 2 days! I havent read any of it yet. All ok at this end. I have been pretty busy with "life". I hope everyone is ok.


I head out in the morning, Cathy back home!


----------



## Lurker 2

Normaedern said:


> Sounds like an excellent plan!


 :thumbup:


----------



## busyworkerbee

Kansas g-ma said:


> Does Molly eat the tomatoes? One of my daughter's dogs did-- some I hadn't picked because I wanted seeds!! The quilt is beautiful. Love the colors. Also the pix of mountains. Eastern KS has some good hills but no mountains.


My sister had a sour cherry tree which had a small hard fruit. None of us humans liked it but by furbaby Maggie May would nibble on all that she could reach. Just glad it never gave her belly ache.


----------



## Normaedern

Aran said:


> Just a quick note to say that Barack O'Kitty is still way too skinny but seems to be doing much better otherwise. He's eating pretty good so hopefully, he'll get a bit bigger soon.
> 
> I have a big prayer request. My friend Marie Cotton is dying. She's in her 80's so it's not as if her life is being cut short. Still, it was a terrible shock when I learned that hospice had been called. Her husband's name is Wendell Cotton, and they've been married a really long time (at least 50 years). They've been members of my Quaker Meeting a very long time as well. Marie used to knit quite a lot & has been an avid reader & collector of prayers, poetry, and spiritual things.


Prayers are on their way.


----------



## Normaedern

TNS said:


> Long time ago when I was a small child they used to give free plastic flowers with packs of washing powder, Tide? Or Daz? They smelled horrid, all plasticky so the old lady at the end of our lane put Eau de cologne on hers....... Still not a pleasant smell....


So many memories  :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern

Bonnie7591 said:


> Shirley, I've tried to send photos from Icab mobile, if it doesn't work I'll have to email to someone For them to post. Wish me luck


Beautiful, beautiful work!


----------



## Normaedern

pacer said:


> What a busy day. I got all of the laundry done and most of the dirty dishes are done. I will finish that tomorrow evening. Went to church in the morning and had a rare opportunity of eating lunch as a family. I finally got some groceries in the house. I need to get to the butcher shop this week. Tomorrow, Matthew and I will mail 12 boxes to a location that was destroyed by tornadoes during the summer. Our church is sending winter coats and other warm clothing. I sent some of my knitted items to them. The snowflake cowl that I made for my workshop is going to them. Today I learned that Faith and Bella's older sister will be having surgery soon to remove a cancerous tumor which is in her thyroid. That makes 3 out of their 5 children dealing with serious medical conditions. They are really a wonderful family, buy enough is enough for them. Please keep them in your prayers. This child is a junior in high school. I love her as well as all of the children in this family. I guess I need to see if they will need a meal soon. It will be tough as we are so busy at work right now, but I will do it.


Prayers for all. This is so sad.


----------



## Normaedern

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you. A few photos Will download a few more tomorrow.


Looks great fun :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## busyworkerbee

Lurker 2 said:


> That is odd- I am not really a fan of the banana either- and consequently the Banofie pie does not hold much temptation for me.


I had one once as I like bananas but the baker used mock cream which spoiled it for me. Did love the lower layers though.


----------



## Normaedern

gottastch said:


> He just lost in the semi-finals...thought it was the finals. Guess there were so many cars there this time that they had to do "things" in stages. Oh well, their season is over for the year (starts up again in February) so I really think they are kinda glad to be going home and staying home for a while
> 
> I just picked leaves in the back yard...see if I'm all thumbs today or if I can actually make the leaves look like the photo tutorial


Great rose!! You have plenty of fingers to be able to do that

:thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

Gweniepooh said:


> I really like this summary of the previous week Darowil. I read everything but it was nice to see a recap of the bigger issues/events. Thank you for doing this!


Ditto from me too. It was very helpful, thanks.

Sam, another great opening. Back to reading........


----------



## sugarsugar

Gweniepooh said:


> I have become hooked on some of the British TV shows available on Netflix. My favorites,which I've exhausted all episodes, have been Downton Abbey (of course), The Bomb Girls, and The Midwives. Can anyone recommend anything else along these lines that I might find on Netflix?


Larkrise to Candleford.... dont know if you can get it on Netflix or not.


----------



## sugarsugar

KateB said:


> Another language thing here....this is what we mean by a boob tube!


LOL. Here too.


----------



## sugarsugar

darowil said:


> They really are lvoely aren't why. I am currently working on the remeneant I got from Bendigo- haven't worked any of the other yarns yet.
> Showed photos today of my Wangaretta haul to a couple of hte Adelaide KPers- they fancy a road trip next year visiting Bendigo, Wa. One of them loves flowers- goes on garden tours in the UK and Europe so she would love to go to Floriade. So maybe same time next year?
> And I've justtransferred my photos from the camera onto my computer so here come more photos from my trip- all from before the KAP. Includes some photos so no need to ask what Floriade is. A flaoer festival in Canberra held at his time each year (well I think its every year!). These are from the same area as the Platypuses so even when I didn't see a platypus I saw plenty of pretty birds (and noisy, the cockatoos in particular squawk loudly).


Oooh love those photos. Very brave going on the ferris wheel (I am terrified of heights) but worth it for you for the shots. :thumbup:


----------



## KateB

darowil said:


> Clearly one of the many notifications I didn't get!
> But I have worked out how to get to where I finished (or my last post, not yet sure which) from the Watched Topics page which is a big help. No notification for the TP came last night though a couple of others did.


I leave the last notification in my incoming mail box and send myself an e-mail with the page number as the title. Works for me!


----------



## KateB

darowil said:


> Is Arran the island Aran knitting comes form- I thought it was an Irish island called Aran. Or just almost identical names?


Yes, you are right, aran knitting comes from the Isle of Aran with one R. The other Isle of Arran is an island in the Forth of Clyde just across from me.


----------



## KateB

NanaCaren said:


> I am leaving early morning on the 30th of October arriving after 8pm in London, spending the night in London. Then get the train and head north for a week. Going back to London on the 10th. I will make arrangements for the first night this week, had planned on having it all done until life changed my mind for me. Hoping I am back on track now.


Where are you going north to?


----------



## KateB

pacer said:


> What a busy day. I got all of the laundry done and most of the dirty dishes are done. I will finish that tomorrow evening. Went to church in the morning and had a rare opportunity of eating lunch as a family. I finally got some groceries in the house. I need to get to the butcher shop this week. Tomorrow, Matthew and I will mail 12 boxes to a location that was destroyed by tornadoes during the summer. Our church is sending winter coats and other warm clothing. I sent some of my knitted items to them. The snowflake cowl that I made for my workshop is going to them. Today I learned that Faith and Bella's older sister will be having surgery soon to remove a cancerous tumor which is in her thyroid. That makes 3 out of their 5 children dealing with serious medical conditions. They are really a wonderful family, buy enough is enough for them. Please keep them in your prayers. This child is a junior in high school. I love her as well as all of the children in this family. I guess I need to see if they will need a meal soon. It will be tough as we are so busy at work right now, but I will do it.


I don't doubt that you will Mary...they say if you want something done, ask a busy person, and that person is you! This poor family have been through so much with the other two children, it seems such a shame that another terrible thing is visited on them.


----------



## busyworkerbee

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm not sure how she'll take the news---probably feels that only she can do the cancer stuff---but I think the primary care will do just fine.
> 
> It's a great feeling to go from follow-up to routine screening...all the best to you.


Well done, do what you feel is best for yourself. Though my DB, a sailor in the RAN at the time, had a skin cancer detected while in Melbourne for sea training for Reservists on the Patrol Boat. The navy doctor wanted my DB to stay in Melbourne and not return to Cairns because he didn't think anywhere other than Melbourne had skin cancer doctors. DM quickly got involved when my upset DB called home and got both our family doc and DB's Commanding Officer involved. Very quickly, the Melbourne based navy doctor found out that he was wrong and that the best skin cancer doctors and treatment was in the north where it more common to occur. DB had it cut out after returning to the Cairns base and has now been cancer free for over 15 years. He now has other health issues to deal with. Personally, I think it may have been a benign cancer and not an aggressive one.


----------



## sugarsugar

Cashmeregma said:


> Re: Boob tube: Boobs mean the same thing here. I've not heard the tv called the boob tube but imagine it means non-thinking, (relate it to the photo that Kate posted) and I will leave you to figure out how they relate that to sitting and watching the tv. :XD: :XD: :XD:


Ah ha. And here we say the idiot box. :shock: :thumbup:


----------



## KateB

Bonnie7591 said:


> Wow! Kate, looking at that map it is amazing how many places we have in Canada with the same names. Ardrossan & Islay in Alberta, Colonsay in Saskatchewan & Tobermory, Ontario.


As my well quoted gran used to say, "We're aye there or thereaboots!" meaning that the Scots get everywhere.


----------



## sugarsugar

TNS said:


> We need to put on our lab coats and get cloning the Cleaning Fairy as I could employ at least two, full time and I'm sure we need more! And one to clean the garden would suit us well....


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

gottastch said:


> HELLO EVERYBODY!!!!!! I thought I'd better come back and see what you all are up to. I've missed you all and hope to be a better contributor/friend!
> 
> Yay.... you came back!


----------



## busyworkerbee

Designer1234 wrote:
Gypsy cream is going to do another class for us next spring. We had nearly 200 people sign up for her panda class. I really think she is very special.

Designer1234 wrote I have two girls from the lace party signed up for January classes. Toni is going to teach her own design lace scarf on the 5th and Tamarque is going to teach her design of a baby sweater which is outstanding too. I hope to teach on of my sweaters sometime in the new year. I am not over booking and won't give my life up again for the workshops but do feel it is important to carry them on.

Julie I wish you a safe trip home. I will close your workshop tomorrow as posted. It should be okay now.



Kathleendoris said:


> That is good news, Shirley. I have missed the workshops, but I, for one, would not be sorry if they were more spread out, for the simple reason that there were always more classes on offer than I ever had time to benefit from. Fewer might mean that I actually participated more! The forthcoming workshops sound very interesting, and I think you can count me 'in' for most of them! Keep up the good work! :thumbup: :thumbup:


I, also have a difficult time doing the classes that I want to as I have found 2 or 3 on at the same time. If there are fewer, and more spread out, I will be able to do them completely. I know when I tackled the wingspan class (Sam) there was another I wanted to do but missed as didn't have the time.


----------



## KateB

TNS said:


> Long time ago when I was a small child they used to give free plastic flowers with packs of washing powder, Tide? Or Daz? They smelled horrid, all plasticky so the old lady at the end of our lane put Eau de cologne on hers....... Still not a pleasant smell....


I remember a neighbour 'planting' them in his garden!


----------



## sugarsugar

gottastch said:


> Great to meet you too, Norma! I kind of over-did things for dear niece's baby so I will really have to do something super-stupendous for dearest daughter-in-law. Am I up for the challenge? You Betcha!


I am sure you will.  How wonderful, we will have another new addition (baby) to out TP family.

Now if you havent already you really must post some picutres of your tatting and the flower you have made. Needs to be seen on here by those who dont have FB.


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> Gotta sign out for sometime. Need to pack the power supply, and I don't know if the new digs has WIFI or any internet!
> Purplefi and London Girl will be home before me, it seems!
> As this is mostly your Saturday/Sunday it is going to take an age catching up when I do get back on line!
> So I am instituting a group hug!
> {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{[all of us}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


Late as I am..... Still count me in on the HUG


----------



## sugarsugar

Page 21.... getting there LOL... Goodnight


----------



## busyworkerbee

Cashmeregma said:


> I love exploring and taking different roads. Sometimes I end up where I think I will and other times I end up on a windy road and quite far from where I thought I was headed, but always a lovely adventure and find new and wonderful things.


That is what I love about geocaching. I have found wonderful little spots, parks etc, that I would never have found otherwise. And then I get to have a mini treasure hunt into the bargain.


----------



## Lurker 2

busyworkerbee said:


> Designer1234 wrote:
> Gypsy cream is going to do another class for us next spring. We had nearly 200 people sign up for her panda class. I really think she is very special.
> 
> Designer1234 wrote I have two girls from the lace party signed up for January classes. Toni is going to teach her own design lace scarf on the 5th and Tamarque is going to teach her design of a baby sweater which is outstanding too. I hope to teach on of my sweaters sometime in the new year. I am not over booking and won't give my life up again for the workshops but do feel it is important to carry them on.
> 
> Julie I wish you a safe trip home. I will close your workshop tomorrow as posted. It should be okay now.
> 
> I, also have a difficult time doing the classes that I want to as I have found 2 or 3 on at the same time. If there are fewer, and more spread out, I will be able to do them completely. I know when I tackled the wingspan class (Sam) there was another I wanted to do but missed as didn't have the time.


Except of course that it s in the KP archives and accessible any time


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> Late as I am..... Still count me in on the HUG


And I am back in the same position- needing to pack up the power supply, but this time because I am going home. Bit fed up the house has not been painted- I will have to have a stern word with the land lord about that- I had also asked them to make me a ramp for the stroller - I guess it means that is on the back burner too!


----------



## Kathleendoris

Lurker 2 said:


> Except of course that it s in the KP archives and accessible any time


You are right, Julie, and I do look through those archived classes from time to time. But there is something special about learning a new skill or pattern along with a group of friends!


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Bonnie7591 said:


> Shirley, I've tried to send photos from Icab mobile, if it doesn't work I'll have to email to someone For them to post. Wish me luck


These are very pretty. Good job.


----------



## Normaedern

Kathleendoris said:


> You are right, Julie, and I do look through those archived classes from time to time. But there is something special about learning a new skill or pattern along with a group of friends!


I love doing that, too :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva

gottastch said:


> He just lost in the semi-finals...thought it was the finals. Guess there were so many cars there this time that they had to do "things" in stages. Oh well, their season is over for the year (starts up again in February) so I really think they are kinda glad to be going home and staying home for a while
> 
> I just picked leaves in the back yard...see if I'm all thumbs today or if I can actually make the leaves look like the photo tutorial


Sorry about the racing loss. My son participates in drag racing, too. But with the modified "street cars". He's way ahead in points and there's one more "points" race before the end of the season. Earlier this summer, he said he'd lost the last round but he "looked good". Now I tease him and say, "It doesn't matter if you lose, as long as you look good"!! I just loved that attitude. We should all feel that way about losing!!
Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree

That's the attitude my girls' softball team back in my way younger days...I always contended that you could be both...look good and win the games. It is a fun attitude to go in with though.



jknappva said:


> Sorry about the racing loss. My son participates in drag racing, too. But with the modified "street cars". He's way ahead in points and there's one more "points" race before the end of the season. Earlier this summer, he said he'd lost the last round but he "looked good". Now I tease him and say, "It doesn't matter if you lose, as long as you look good"!! I just loved that attitude. We should all feel that way about losing!!
> Junek


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you. A few photos Will download a few more tomorrow.


I know all the kids and men had a grand time, as you said you did! Beautiful scenery.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

machriste said:


> Had a bittersweet day today. Weather was gorgeous--unbelievably perfect fall day. Screwed up my courage and went through the cards from Jack's memorial service. There were so many tributes from so many whose lives he impacted.
> 
> In the afternoon DD picked me up with some frou frou coffees to go to a playground with her and dgs. We ended the day on our patio with dgs filling his front loader with mint leaves and depositing them in a dump truck--a great way to chase away the morning tears.
> 
> Prayers for Aran's friend and kitty. Hugs to you all and congrats to Gottastch on the coming grandchild--it's the greatest!!


I'm so glad you had a sweet, happy ending to a sad start of the day!! But it's done and you can remember happy times with your beloved Jack.
Hugs, 
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2

Kathleendoris said:


> You are right, Julie, and I do look through those archived classes from time to time. But there is something special about learning a new skill or pattern along with a group of friends!


You have a very valid point, Chris! I am so glad Shirley is not going to stress out this time round, I am wondering if Prismatcr and Nrc1941 (IF I have their user names right) will be able to help her again, or will it be a solo effort on her part?
And this from the lady who claims to have had little energy!
Knocks me into the proverbial tin hat!


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> have you never read about poop bear and Christopher robin - goodness -- you have led a thwarted life. --- sam


I know "poop" bear was a typo, Sam. If I didn't know better I'd think you were on a "[email protected]**" tablet like mine!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from Halifax airport. We are waiting for our flight home. We have had a wonderful time this side of the Pond. Seem so many wonderful things and met some lovrly people. Thankyou to all who enriched our trip. Hugs Londy and Purple


I was wondering if you were home yet!! Since it's now 8:30 am on the east coast of VA, I imagine you are. Hopefully you had an uneventful flight home and waiting to see pictures after you rest!!
I know Mr. P was glad to see you and you, him!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

pacer said:


> What a busy day. I got all of the laundry done and most of the dirty dishes are done. I will finish that tomorrow evening. Went to church in the morning and had a rare opportunity of eating lunch as a family. I finally got some groceries in the house. I need to get to the butcher shop this week. Tomorrow, Matthew and I will mail 12 boxes to a location that was destroyed by tornadoes during the summer. Our church is sending winter coats and other warm clothing. I sent some of my knitted items to them. The snowflake cowl that I made for my workshop is going to them. Today I learned that Faith and Bella's older sister will be having surgery soon to remove a cancerous tumor which is in her thyroid. That makes 3 out of their 5 children dealing with serious medical conditions. They are really a wonderful family, buy enough is enough for them. Please keep them in your prayers. This child is a junior in high school. I love her as well as all of the children in this family. I guess I need to see if they will need a meal soon. It will be tough as we are so busy at work right now, but I will do it.


Will keep the family in my prayers.
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2

I reckon I walked more than a mile today, getting 'bushed' in the Station, and waiting at the wrong place for my friend Vivien- thank goodness for the mobile! or it would have been a wasted trip! We had a late lunch at Bondi Junction, which is close to Vivien's new flat- she literally has a mattress on the floor at the moment, but will buy a fridge soon, and then is taking a trip to Ikea- which she was starting to explain to me- they don't exist in NZ! But I told her I had been there while in Glasgow in 2011, so she will have a very trendy set up, and expects soon to buy a car as well. My legs are cramping because of all that walking but that is a matter of not letting it develop. And partly explains why I am sitting up typing this. This time tomorrow I will be in NZ! I have my $12 trundle case roped up, because as I had feared the zips gave way, but so long as it gets me home it caused a lot less expenditure than the average travel bag! I found some excellent rope in Mitre 10. while exploring York Street. The cabin bag weighs 6.5 kg, so the laptop power supply won't be anywhere near .5 of a KG, and will go in tomorrow morning- can't get through the night without it- especially with my legs playing up. I am all packed up, except for the power supply and my nighty- the scales will go as hand luggage- I bought it last year when I thought I was coming over here for good- I had booked for two extra cases. They are very reassuring that you have your cabin weight right The yarn knitting and needles are all packed in the big bag. Just have to survive the night, and this stupid cramping.


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> good night all I am out of energy needing to recharge. Pleasant dreams and sleep well.
> hugs for all.


Love this shot with all the wonderful clouds!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Bonnie7591 said:


> Shirley, I've tried to send photos from Icab mobile, if it doesn't work I'll have to email to someone For them to post. Wish me luck


They're beautiful. We have so many talented people in this group!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Normaedern said:


> On a good day with a following wind :XD: :XD: :XD:


ROFL!! So true for me, too. And then I do something completely idiotic that makes me wonder how I manage the skill of just breathing!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

busyworkerbee said:


> Well, how's that? I am also recording Scorpion. It has just started and I have enjoyed what I have seen so far.


It will be on tonight for us as is NCIS: Los Angeles. I fall asleep so early because I wake up about 4:30 am that I record anything that comes on after 9:00PM. I know I'll fall asleep before it's over!
Junek


----------



## nittergma

Bonnie, the silk painting you did is so pretty!! I didn't realize you had that much control with silk, it really looks like fun!


Bonnie7591 said:


> Shirley, I've tried to send photos from Icab mobile, if it doesn't work I'll have to email to someone For them to post. Wish me luck


----------



## sassafras123

Safe travels Julie.


----------



## nittergma

I am too. It sounds like lots of nice memories th think about for a while.


jknappva said:


> I'm so glad you had a sweet, happy ending to a sad start of the day!! But it's done and you can remember happy times with your beloved Jack.
> Hugs,
> Junek


----------



## mjs

Cashmeregma said:


> I was trying to consolidate my posts by listing a name and writing to them and then another name under and further on that way. It did really save in the number of posts as I could address about 15 posts in one post, but per request made several times over my time on here to not name people so the ones not named wouldn't feel left out (which I understand), I am back to doing quote reply. The other way I did it cut my number of posts from 10 or 15 to one post. Really, one still uses the name, it is just that they used it in their post, but I am trying to do as wished. That is a way of cutting down the number of posts though.


Oh come on. People look to see if they are named? How absolutely silly. Might better spend the time knitting.


----------



## mjs

purl2diva said:


> Our children also spent a lot of time looking at the wish book. I would hide it until a few weeks before Thanksgiving and then they would make their lists.
> 
> Our Sears store closed right after Christmas and now the Penney's is for sale. Not sure what that means except it will probably be gone before too long as well.
> 
> Of course there are a lot of other catalogues that come in the mail now but it's not the same. I treasure those wish book memories.


I'm still wearing clothes and using things ordered from those catalogs. Very good deals.


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> I reckon I walked more than a mile today, getting 'bushed' in the Station, and waiting at the wrong place for my friend Vivien- thank goodness for the mobile! or it would have been a wasted trip! We had a late lunch at Bondi Junction, which is close to Vivien's new flat- she literally has a mattress on the floor at the moment, but will buy a fridge soon, and then is taking a trip to Ikea- which she was starting to explain to me- they don't exist in NZ! But I told her I had been there while in Glasgow in 2011, so she will have a very trendy set up, and expects soon to buy a car as well. My legs are cramping because of all that walking but that is a matter of not letting it develop. And partly explains why I am sitting up typing this. This time tomorrow I will be in NZ! I have my $12 trundle case roped up, because as I had feared the zips gave way, but so long as it gets me home it caused a lot less expenditure than the average travel bag! I found some excellent rope in Mitre 10. while exploring York Street. The cabin bag weighs 6.5 kg, so the laptop power supply won't be anywhere near .5 of a KG, and will go in tomorrow morning- can't get through the night without it- especially with my legs playing up. I am all packed up, except for the power supply and my nighty- the scales will go as hand luggage- I bought it last year when I thought I was coming over here for good- I had booked for two extra cases. They are very reassuring that you have your cabin weight right The yarn knitting and needles are all packed in the big bag. Just have to survive the night, and this stupid cramping.


I hope that the cramping has eased and that you are able to get some rest before it's time to head out. Have a safe trip home.


----------



## Gweniepooh

I may just have to make this tonight......sounds yummy and I want to try the Za'atar. I will most likely use the regular Rotel instead of the hot; DH not overly fond of spicy hot . Thanks for posting it.


pammie1234 said:


> This is the soup recipe. I added onions and garlic. I also used the Za'atar seasoning. I think my Rotel was the hot one as the soup was spicy hot. If you do not have Rotel, just use 2 cans of tomatoes and some canned or chopped jalapeños. It is a WW recipe, but I didn't get 9 servings. I guess my serving size was more like 2 cups. Would have loved to have some cornbread, but decided to skip it.
> 
> 6 CAN SOUP
> 
> SERVES 9, 3 POINTS PLUS PER 1 ¼ cup serving
> 
> 10 ¾ oz can minestrone soup
> 14 ¾ oz canned cream-style yellow corn, no salt added
> 14 ½ oz can mixed vegetables
> 14 ¾ oz canned black beans
> 2 cups diced tomatoes, no salt
> 1 ¼ cups canned tomatoes with green chiles (Rotel)
> 4 oz water
> 
> Combine and heat
> 
> If you want to make this heartier..add a large can of chicken breasts or some leftover chicken.


----------



## mjs

KateB said:


> I leave the last notification in my incoming mail box and send myself an e-mail with the page number as the title. Works for me!


Me too.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Bonnie your silk paintings are simply to die for! I love them. I'm quite impressed; yet more talent in the KTP.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Shirley, I've tried to send photos from Icab mobile, if it doesn't work I'll have to email to someone For them to post. Wish me luck


----------



## Lurker 2

sassafras123 said:


> Safe travels Julie.


Thanks Joy!


----------



## Poledra65

Bonnie7591 said:


> Shirley, I've tried to send photos from Icab mobile, if it doesn't work I'll have to email to someone For them to post. Wish me luck


Those are lovely. :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh

Julie the house painting will still be done though won't it? I certainly hope so and that a ramp be built. I still have the kitchen to finish painting but with the KAP and now the wedding it is still on hold. Not worrying about it though.

I got quite a bit of sorting done in my craft room yesterday. Hope to get more done today. Somehow messed up on the final triangle of the 2nd wingspan last night so plan on frogging it back some and finessing it up today. I would like to get it completed today. I ordered a clothes steamer off of Amazon.com this weekend and it should be delivered today. According to the tracking from UPS it is out for delivery now. I want to try it especially for blocking acrylics. We shall see how it works.

Silly I know but I'm feeling a bit "left out" on DD's wedding plans. I know I should be glad she has been so efficient and gotten everything done but really looked forward to helping her. All I'm doing is a fruit bowl, veggie tray, hummus with crackers & party bread, and a pasta salad. Now I know that seems a lot but I guess I'm just a bit sensitive to the fact that the wedding is to be at future MIL home and all. Now that I've put it in print I know I'm feeling silly. DD is going up Friday to decorate and on Sat. night will spend the night down there. I guess I'm just being silly; asked DD for her future MIL's phone number (twice) so I could call her and introduce myself and see if there was anything she need me to do and DD still hasn't given it to me. In fact, she has ignored my request totally. Yep, feeling hurt and should just be grateful. Just not feeling "mother of the bride-ish" is all. Silly, silly, silly. Just ignore my moping attitude.

Well, off to frog and re-knit. Guess I need to eat some breakfast too. Hugs to all.


Lurker 2 said:


> And I am back in the same position- needing to pack up the power supply, but this time because I am going home. Bit fed up the house has not been painted- I will have to have a stern word with the land lord about that- I had also asked them to make me a ramp for the stroller - I guess it means that is on the back burner too!


----------



## Normaedern

Julie, I hope the cramping stops soon and all goes well and smoothly homeward bound.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> I hope that the cramping has eased and that you are able to get some rest before it's time to head out. Have a safe trip home.


Might be an idea to have a good warm shower, and try to get some of the ache out- of course it is the lactic acid build up also. Not on my own mattress, means disturbed sleep anyway!
Next hurdle- getting out to the taxi!
It is rising 1 a.m., hope to be away from here by ten!
Next I may look up the weather in NZ!


----------



## Poledra65

Gweniepooh said:


> Julie the house painting will still be done though won't it? I certainly hope so and that a ramp be built. I still have the kitchen to finish painting but with the KAP and now the wedding it is still on hold. Not worrying about it though.
> 
> I got quite a bit of sorting done in my craft room yesterday. Hope to get more done today. Somehow messed up on the final triangle of the 2nd wingspan last night so plan on frogging it back some and finessing it up today. I would like to get it completed today. I ordered a clothes steamer off of Amazon.com this weekend and it should be delivered today. According to the tracking from UPS it is out for delivery now. I want to try it especially for blocking acrylics. We shall see how it works.
> 
> Silly I know but I'm feeling a bit "left out" on DD's wedding plans. I know I should be glad she has been so efficient and gotten everything done but really looked forward to helping her. All I'm doing is a fruit bowl, veggie tray, hummus with crackers & party bread, and a pasta salad. Now I know that seems a lot but I guess I'm just a bit sensitive to the fact that the wedding is to be at future MIL home and all. Now that I've put it in print I know I'm feeling silly. DD is going up Friday to decorate and on Sat. night will spend the night down there. I guess I'm just being silly; asked DD for her future MIL's phone number (twice) so I could call her and introduce myself and see if there was anything she need me to do and DD still hasn't given it to me. In fact, she has ignored my request totally. Yep, feeling hurt and should just be grateful. Just not feeling "mother of the bride-ish" is all. Silly, silly, silly. Just ignore my moping attitude.
> 
> Well, off to frog and re-knit. Guess I need to eat some breakfast too. Hugs to all.


Not silly to feel the way you feel at all, she's your oldest and the first to get married, you want to be fully involved in all the excitement and everything. So go ahead and vent and mope here, we understand, you are handling it more gracefully than I probably would. 
HUGS!!!!!!!


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Lurker 2 said:


> I reckon I walked more than a mile today, getting 'bushed' in the Station, and waiting at the wrong place for my friend Vivien- thank goodness for the mobile! My legs are cramping because of all that walking The yarn knitting and needles are all packed in the big bag. Just have to survive the night, and this stupid cramping.


Do let us know that you arrive home safely.


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> Might be an idea to have a good warm shower, and try to get some of the ache out- of course it is the lactic acid build up also. Not on my own mattress, means disturbed sleep anyway!
> Next hurdle- getting out to the taxi!
> It is rising 1 a.m., hope to be away from here by ten!
> Next I may look up the weather in NZ!


A warm shower is a good idea. I understand about not sleeping on ones own mattress, I can't wait to get our new one out of layaway, our mattress is very old and very thin, I thought it was a great one when I purchased it, I was wrong. lol
Ryssa has been sitting with me, she keeps putting her foot on the mouse pad, has no clue that it's doing anything, just trying to get her head under my hand for a pet, then she drank my coffee while I was reading here. :roll: She's too cute to stay upset with though. lolol


----------



## Gweniepooh

Thank you Poledra. I appreciate you validating my feelings. DH just doesn't get it. Youngest DD just says don't get your feeling hurt. She said she'd involve me more if she ever gets married. LOL.


Poledra65 said:


> Not silly to feel the way you feel at all, she's your oldest and the first to get married, you want to be fully involved in all the excitement and everything. So go ahead and vent and mope here, we understand, you are handling it more gracefully than I probably would.
> HUGS!!!!!!!


  :-D


----------



## Kansas g-ma

nittergma said:


> Bonnie, the silk painting you did is so pretty!! I didn't realize you had that much control with silk, it really looks like fun!


You can also use drops of rubbing alcohol to disperse the dye so it looks lighter when working with silk. I've done mermaids with "hand painted" silk-- lots of fun doing the silk. I'd even mop up the blobs of dye and get interesting stuff.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> good night all I am out of energy needing to recharge. Pleasant dreams and sleep well.
> hugs for all.


Ooh, great shot!! Love the sky too.


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> Julie the house painting will still be done though won't it? I certainly hope so and that a ramp be built. I still have the kitchen to finish painting but with the KAP and now the wedding it is still on hold. Not worrying about it though.
> 
> I got quite a bit of sorting done in my craft room yesterday. Hope to get more done today. Somehow messed up on the final triangle of the 2nd wingspan last night so plan on frogging it back some and finessing it up today. I would like to get it completed today. I ordered a clothes steamer off of Amazon.com this weekend and it should be delivered today. According to the tracking from UPS it is out for delivery now. I want to try it especially for blocking acrylics. We shall see how it works.
> 
> Silly I know but I'm feeling a bit "left out" on DD's wedding plans. I know I should be glad she has been so efficient and gotten everything done but really looked forward to helping her. All I'm doing is a fruit bowl, veggie tray, hummus with crackers & party bread, and a pasta salad. Now I know that seems a lot but I guess I'm just a bit sensitive to the fact that the wedding is to be at future MIL home and all. Now that I've put it in print I know I'm feeling silly. DD is going up Friday to decorate and on Sat. night will spend the night down there. I guess I'm just being silly; asked DD for her future MIL's phone number (twice) so I could call her and introduce myself and see if there was anything she need me to do and DD still hasn't given it to me. In fact, she has ignored my request totally. Yep, feeling hurt and should just be grateful. Just not feeling "mother of the bride-ish" is all. Silly, silly, silly. Just ignore my moping attitude.
> 
> Well, off to frog and re-knit. Guess I need to eat some breakfast too. Hugs to all.


I had hoped to avoid living with the smell of the paint- I really am a bit put out- because I have asked for very little
over the years, and it is hardly my fault that his other property is costing him. 
I know where you are coming from Gwen- when Bronwen married they had made a point of going to the ex to ask his permission- I was the very last person to be told- ex was to walk up the bridge with her- it was a garden wedding- and there was no role for me at all, except possibly as a person in the photos- Then Mental Health got involved down here- completely misread me, and I ended up in Hospital- and because of the drugs was unable to settle to do the sewing I needed- and ended up calling off the whole trip- she really had not thought through that for me, air travel on Christmas eve would be as pricey as it gets.


----------



## Lurker 2

Kansas g-ma said:


> Do let us know that you arrive home safely.


Indeed I will- just as soon as I can get back on the laptop!


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Gweniepooh said:


> I ordered a clothes steamer off of Amazon.com this weekend and it should be delivered today. According to the tracking from UPS it is out for delivery now. I want to try it especially for blocking acrylics. We shall see how it works.
> 
> Silly I know but I'm feeling a bit "left out" on DD's wedding plans.
> Guess I need to eat some breakfast too. Hugs to all.


We'll expect a report on the steamer for blocking.

As for wedding, you could look at it that at least you didn't have to get your house in shape so it could be at YOUR house!! Been there, etc.

Can't resist a poke here-- you know that Snickers commercial? Maybe you're just not yourself when you're hungry!! LOL And certainly did not mean you shouldn't feel the way you do.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Hello! yes i am back for now. We got back at 1:29am, slept for a few hours and was back up chatting with my race buddy. :wink:
> I think I like this mug better than last years, except I couldn't put it on the grill to keep my coffee warm. :-D


It is nice when you can set it on the grill without it melting or catching fire. 
LOL! Why am I not surprised, were you up all night catching up on the races? :wink:


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> A warm shower is a good idea. I understand about not sleeping on ones own mattress, I can't wait to get our new one out of layaway, our mattress is very old and very thin, I thought it was a great one when I purchased it, I was wrong. lol
> Ryssa has been sitting with me, she keeps putting her foot on the mouse pad, has no clue that it's doing anything, just trying to get her head under my hand for a pet, then she drank my coffee while I was reading here. :roll: She's too cute to stay upset with though. lolol


Oh my goodness me! Drinking your coffee! Ringo has done that one too- he likes to be one of us!


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> We got some of it on video but it kept raining so made it hard to video very much. I do have a few little clips I will try to post before I leave in 11 days. It was still loads of fun for the most part, we have been invited back again next year for this ams one. Invites for a few others as well, will be thinking about some of them.
> I think it so peolpe don't bother you while you are texting. :lol: :lol: :roll:


LOL! Well, you *hope* no one bothers you while you are in there. lol
Somehow doesn't work at home, with kids. lol


----------



## Poledra65

pacer said:


> What a busy day. I got all of the laundry done and most of the dirty dishes are done. I will finish that tomorrow evening. Went to church in the morning and had a rare opportunity of eating lunch as a family. I finally got some groceries in the house. I need to get to the butcher shop this week. Tomorrow, Matthew and I will mail 12 boxes to a location that was destroyed by tornadoes during the summer. Our church is sending winter coats and other warm clothing. I sent some of my knitted items to them. The snowflake cowl that I made for my workshop is going to them. Today I learned that Faith and Bella's older sister will be having surgery soon to remove a cancerous tumor which is in her thyroid. That makes 3 out of their 5 children dealing with serious medical conditions. They are really a wonderful family, buy enough is enough for them. Please keep them in your prayers. This child is a junior in high school. I love her as well as all of the children in this family. I guess I need to see if they will need a meal soon. It will be tough as we are so busy at work right now, but I will do it.


I don't think you have very many non-busy days. :wink: You accomplish a lot with a more than full time work schedule attached. 
Prayers definitely going up for that poor family, they certainly have had more than their fair share, I hope and pray things get much better for them soon.


----------



## Designer1234

busyworkerbee said:


> I remember pick up sticks - lots of thin colourful sticks. They are still around but not like they were. I saw some recently which were quite thick and had a little head on each end.


We used to play pick up sticks - my sister and I played it often. It got so we were quite skilful. Another childhood memory -


----------



## Poledra65

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from Halifax airport. We are waiting for our flight home. We have had a wonderful time this side of the Pond. Seem so many wonderful things and met some lovrly people. Thankyou to all who enriched our trip. Hugs Londy and Purple


Hoping that you are having a great flight home.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you. A few photos Will download a few more tomorrow.


Looks a tad bit chilly, but loads of fun. 
Gorgeous scenery too.


----------



## Designer1234

Poledra65 said:


> Not silly to feel the way you feel at all, she's your oldest and the first to get married, you want to be fully involved in all the excitement and everything. So go ahead and vent and mope here, we understand, you are handling it more gracefully than I probably would.
> HUGS!!!!!!!


I understand completely Gwennie -- It makes you wonder. I was completely left out of my son's wedding and it took a long time for me to stop hurting over it. I think that you have every right to feel the way you do. I am not sure what the answer is. Maybe just thoughtless but not kind. I hope it goes okay for you. Ask her outright whether there is a problem with you calling his mother. She might be a bit insecure with her, as it sounds as if she (new mil ) might be pushing her way into the picture. You never know what daughters are really thinking -- I found that out. What appeared to me to be unkindness from mine in one situation was not meant - it was because she KNEW I would be there for her and she was struggling trying to deal with something.

Try not to worry about it but actually you would be unusual if it didn't bother you. Just keep a smile on your face and act as if you are happy and see what happens after. Luv you dear. Prayers are with you.


----------



## Poledra65

machriste said:


> Had a bittersweet day today. Weather was gorgeous--unbelievably perfect fall day. Screwed up my courage and went through the cards from Jack's memorial service. There were so many tributes from so many whose lives he impacted.
> 
> In the afternoon DD picked me up with some frou frou coffees to go to a playground with her and dgs. We ended the day on our patio with dgs filling his front loader with mint leaves and depositing them in a dump truck--a great way to chase away the morning tears.
> 
> Prayers for Aran's friend and kitty. Hugs to you all and congrats to Gottastch on the coming grandchild--it's the greatest!!


Hugs!!!!! 
It sounds though as over all it was a positive day, hard for sure, but positive. 
Hugs again.


----------



## Lurker 2

Todays Yarn haul, and the view from my window- this part of Sydney has lots of trees growing


----------



## Poledra65

gottastch said:


> He just lost in the semi-finals...thought it was the finals. Guess there were so many cars there this time that they had to do "things" in stages. Oh well, their season is over for the year (starts up again in February) so I really think they are kinda glad to be going home and staying home for a while
> 
> I just picked leaves in the back yard...see if I'm all thumbs today or if I can actually make the leaves look like the photo tutorial


That is great, really does look like a fancy rose. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> Todays Yarn haul, and the view from my window- this part of Sydney has lots of trees growing


Lovely yarns, the view isn't bad at all either. :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio

Gweniepooh said:


> Julie the house painting will still be done though won't it? I certainly hope so and that a ramp be built. I still have the kitchen to finish painting but with the KAP and now the wedding it is still on hold. Not worrying about it though.
> 
> I got quite a bit of sorting done in my craft room yesterday. Hope to get more done today. Somehow messed up on the final triangle of the 2nd wingspan last night so plan on frogging it back some and finessing it up today. I would like to get it completed today. I ordered a clothes steamer off of Amazon.com this weekend and it should be delivered today. According to the tracking from UPS it is out for delivery now. I want to try it especially for blocking acrylics. We shall see how it works.
> 
> Silly I know but I'm feeling a bit "left out" on DD's wedding plans. I know I should be glad she has been so efficient and gotten everything done but really looked forward to helping her. All I'm doing is a fruit bowl, veggie tray, hummus with crackers & party bread, and a pasta salad. Now I know that seems a lot but I guess I'm just a bit sensitive to the fact that the wedding is to be at future MIL home and all. Now that I've put it in print I know I'm feeling silly. DD is going up Friday to decorate and on Sat. night will spend the night down there. I guess I'm just being silly; asked DD for her future MIL's phone number (twice) so I could call her and introduce myself and see if there was anything she need me to do and DD still hasn't given it to me. In fact, she has ignored my request totally. Yep, feeling hurt and should just be grateful. Just not feeling "mother of the bride-ish" is all. Silly, silly, silly. Just ignore my moping attitude.
> 
> Well, off to frog and re-knit. Guess I need to eat some breakfast too. Hugs to all.


Sending you hugs.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Lovely yarns, the view isn't bad at all either. :thumbup:


The view from the room I was in earlier was mostly brick walls- you are allowed to build right up to the boundary of the property here!
I am thrilled with the icy blue one- can't wait to get started with it- thought it might be a Travelling vine!


----------



## Bonnie7591

Kansas g-ma said:


> You can also use drops of rubbing alcohol to disperse the dye so it looks lighter when working with silk. I've done mermaids with "hand painted" silk-- lots of fun doing the silk. I'd even mop up the blobs of dye and get interesting stuff.


The teacher told us that as well, I just haven't tried it yet. When winter comes I'm going to try doing some more.

Thanks for all the nice comments, I don't draw well but enjoyed doing that.
We used a resist, like paint that you draw the design with, then put the color inside & it stops when it hits the line you have drawn unless you leave a break in it, then it seeps through & makes a mess.


----------



## Normaedern

Gwenniepooh, you are not silly at all. DD is doing it all herself and I am just thankful that like you I can knit a shawl for her to wear. It does us good to say things in a safe enviroment. Glad of this TP :thumbup:


----------



## sassafras123

Gwennie, Kaye answered better than I could. Heaven knows I've had a few "silly" feelings over health issues lately. Thank God for dear friends on KTP who let us be real and respond with love. We are so hard on ourselves. Love you.
Feeling human again. Feels good to feel good.


----------



## tami_ohio

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you Poledra. I appreciate you validating my feelings. DH just doesn't get it. Youngest DD just says don't get your feeling hurt. She said she'd involve me more if she ever gets married. LOL.
> :-D


Men never understand stuff like this! But we do. I am thankful that my DDIL invoked me as much as she did. She and her mother don't get along well at all and I know she wasn't nearly as involved as I was. I am sure she was hurt too but she wouldn't have let DDIL have anything the way the kids wanted it either. She did help with centerpieces and they were very pretty. She also wore black to the wedding. Solid black with just a little sparkle. DDIL helped pick out my dress. In that style there were 3 choices of color. The fushia we chose, black or a horrible seafoam. Now I like seafoam, don't get me wrong, but it was NOT pretty and looked worse on me! I dearly loved the black and the fushia. If it hadn't been for a wedding I would have gotten the black. I looked equally nice in both. I refused to wear black to my son's wedding! When Kat saw the dress on me she said we were done looking. And she was right.

It probably was the only wedding I will get to be mother of the..... as my DD will probably not get married, tho she might as well be. Chris has just had horrible examples of marriages and doesn't want to go there. He is very committed to Amber and the kids and takes good care of them. Guess that deeds are sometimes better than a piece of paper even if that piece of paper would be nice!

Perhaps your daughter is limiting your involvement so you are strong and healthy enough to enjoy the wedding instead of being exhausted for it. I am sure she doesn't want or mean to hurt your feelings. Hugs.


----------



## Normaedern

Julie, thank you for the photos. I love the yarn (esp the blue) and it is good see where you have been.


----------



## Lurker 2

Normaedern said:


> Julie, thank you for the photos. I love the yarn (esp the blue) and it is good see where you have been.


I have a lot more to share- 
some need to be uploaded from the phone- others I just had not posted because of the various restrictions on getting access!


----------



## Normaedern

Here is my baby shawl that is _finally_ finished. It is an old Sirdar pattern with only written instructions. I hadn't realised how much I had got used to charts. It is about 44 inches square.
The second photo is for the yarn for DD's shawl. This one is a really good match. Just a shade or so darker than her dress.


----------



## sassafras123

Norma, outstanding, an heirloom.


----------



## Normaedern

sassafras123 said:


> Norma, outstanding, an heirloom.


Thank you but I can see some mistakes. Aren't we our own worst critics?


----------



## gottastch

6 CAN SOUP


Now this sounds delicious to me...we LOVE soup (or at least I do) at my house


----------



## gottastch

Gottastitch, love the leaf roses, so pretty but I'll bet they take a long time to make.
[/quote]

Not at all...just roll 'em up. Watch the video in the website. It really is easy


----------



## Bonnie7591

Kate, I forgot to comment how cute your poppers are. So far I have only tried GypsyCream bears but her patterns are great
Gwen, it sounds like you are doing quite alot of cooking for the wedding already but if it is bothering you, ask you daughter why she hasn't given you the phone number for her future MIL, maybe she is just in a tizzy & not done it rather than trying to keep it from you?
Seems with my kids I do alot of the " smile & nod", then walk away. Makes life less stressful.
MaChristie( auto correct wants you to be Ma Gristle??) glad you were able to get through all your cards & then have some time out with your daughter. Very hard but also nice to know so many people thought highly of both you & Jack
Julie, I hope you managed to get some sleep before you have to travel otherwise you will be exhausted by the time you get home. The new yarn is so pretty, I love variegated yarns & those are in some of my favorite colors.
I know there were other comments I was going to make but seem to be. Having an Altzeimers moment. I think I have to start comment as I go, otherwise I read 10 pages & forget what I was going to say.


----------



## gottastch

sugarsugar said:


> Yay.... you came back!


Hi Sugar!!!


----------



## gottastch

Normaedern said:


> Great rose!! You have plenty of fingers to be able to do that
> 
> :thumbup:


I sometimes surprise myself - making myself think things are harder than they maybe really are...got to quit that! :idea:


----------



## nittergma

LOL!


Gweniepooh said:


> You've given me a chuckle Sam....not "poop" bear but pooh bear. Your typo makes me think of the Charmin Bathroom tissue commercials where the bears in the woods prefer the Charmin toilet paper......


 :XD: :XD:


----------



## gottastch

sugarsugar said:


> I am sure you will.  How wonderful, we will have another new addition (baby) to out TP family.
> 
> Now if you havent already you really must post some picutres of your tatting and the flower you have made. Needs to be seen on here by those who dont have FB.


I will see what I've got left...some photos I have deleted already.


----------



## gottastch

Gweniepooh said:


> ...asked DD for her future MIL's phone number (twice) so I could call her and introduce myself and see if there was anything she need me to do and DD still hasn't given it to me. In fact, she has ignored my request totally. Yep, feeling hurt...


Might you be able to get the phone number from your future son-in-law or track it down via the internet? If you have the father of the groom's name and the town they live in, I bet you can find it via whitepages.com...just a thought. I know how you feel. Mine were all about the preparations too and didn't include any of us in the planning, until something was needed. They were very forthcoming in what they were doing, just not in the selecting and advice-asking area...which, in a way, was a blessing but still, I know exactly how you feel!


----------



## gottastch

Normaedern said:


> Here is my baby shawl that is _finally_ finished. It is an old Sirdar pattern with only written instructions. I hadn't realised how much I had got used to charts. It is about 44 inches square.
> The second photo is for the yarn for DD's shawl. This one is a really good match. Just a shade or so darker than her dress.


STUNNING!


----------



## Bonnie7591

Norma, that baby shawl will definitely become a family heirloom, beautiful!


----------



## Bonnie7591

Now that I think I have learned how to post pictures I will see if I can do another


----------



## nittergma

What a lovely song Aran, I don't recognise the words, beautiful!


Aran said:


> Just a quick note to say that Barack O'Kitty is still way too skinny but seems to be doing much better otherwise. He's eating pretty good so hopefully, he'll get a bit bigger soon.
> 
> I have a big prayer request. My friend Marie Cotton is dying. She's in her 80's so it's not as if her life is being cut short. Still, it was a terrible shock when I learned that hospice had been called. Her husband's name is Wendell Cotton, and they've been married a really long time (at least 50 years). They've been members of my Quaker Meeting a very long time as well. Marie used to knit quite a lot & has been an avid reader & collector of prayers, poetry, and spiritual things.
> 
> Here is a song I sang as vocal ministry during Quaker Meeting today. I suspect that the words & music are original, Please tell me they are not.
> 
> Walk with me.
> Talk with me.
> Together we will be
> One in love.
> One in grief.
> One in suffering.
> One in peace.
> 
> Walk with me.
> Talk with me.
> Together we will be
> Fed and clothed.
> Blest and cursed.
> 
> Walk with me.
> Talk with me.
> Together we will be
> One in love.
> One in grief.
> One in suffering.
> One in peace.


----------



## Sorlenna

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you Poledra. I appreciate you validating my feelings. DH just doesn't get it. Youngest DD just says don't get your feeling hurt. She said she'd involve me more if she ever gets married. LOL.
> :-D


I understand, too--it's hard feeling one is on the sideline for such an important event. Hugs to you, and perhaps your DD is actually wanting you to be able just to relax and enjoy it without stressing too much and not realizing you want to be more hands-on. So hard to know sometimes what our kids are thinking!


----------



## nittergma

I agree. I would feel sad and mopy too. I hope you're able to talk to the future MIL too.


Poledra65 said:


> Not silly to feel the way you feel at all, she's your oldest and the first to get married, you want to be fully involved in all the excitement and everything. So go ahead and vent and mope here, we understand, you are handling it more gracefully than I probably would.
> HUGS!!!!!!!


----------



## Sorlenna

Normaedern said:


> Thank you but I can see some mistakes. Aren't we our own worst critics?


Of course we are, but only you know they are there! I think it's stunning!


----------



## angelam

Gweniepooh said:


> Julie the house painting will still be done though won't it? I certainly hope so and that a ramp be built. I still have the kitchen to finish painting but with the KAP and now the wedding it is still on hold. Not worrying about it though.
> 
> I got quite a bit of sorting done in my craft room yesterday. Hope to get more done today. Somehow messed up on the final triangle of the 2nd wingspan last night so plan on frogging it back some and finessing it up today. I would like to get it completed today. I ordered a clothes steamer off of Amazon.com this weekend and it should be delivered today. According to the tracking from UPS it is out for delivery now. I want to try it especially for blocking acrylics. We shall see how it works.
> 
> Silly I know but I'm feeling a bit "left out" on DD's wedding plans. I know I should be glad she has been so efficient and gotten everything done but really looked forward to helping her. All I'm doing is a fruit bowl, veggie tray, hummus with crackers & party bread, and a pasta salad. Now I know that seems a lot but I guess I'm just a bit sensitive to the fact that the wedding is to be at future MIL home and all. Now that I've put it in print I know I'm feeling silly. DD is going up Friday to decorate and on Sat. night will spend the night down there. I guess I'm just being silly; asked DD for her future MIL's phone number (twice) so I could call her and introduce myself and see if there was anything she need me to do and DD still hasn't given it to me. In fact, she has ignored my request totally. Yep, feeling hurt and should just be grateful. Just not feeling "mother of the bride-ish" is all. Silly, silly, silly. Just ignore my moping attitude.
> 
> Well, off to frog and re-knit. Guess I need to eat some breakfast too. Hugs to all.


Gwen - you're not being silly at all. I can understand how you would like to feel more involved since it is your daughter. Maybe in all her rushing around she has truly forgotten to give you future MILs number. Lots of hugs coming your way. xx


----------



## Gweniepooh

LOL....exactly like the snicker commercial. And I didn't take it as a criticism....kind of funny.......And true....no way I wold be able to get the house straight in time. Feeling better already....just needed to voice my feelings, have them validated and I'm okay. Still haven't had anything but coffee and am getting hungry....snickers anyone?


Kansas g-ma said:


> We'll expect a report on the steamer for blocking.
> 
> As for wedding, you could look at it that at least you didn't have to get your house in shape so it could be at YOUR house!! Been there, etc.
> 
> Can't resist a poke here-- you know that Snickers commercial? Maybe you're just not yourself when you're hungry!! LOL And certainly did not mean you shouldn't feel the way you do.


----------



## Gweniepooh

I also loved to play pickup sticks.


Designer1234 said:


> We used to play pick up sticks - my sister and I played it often. It got so we were quite skilful. Another childhood memory -


----------



## tami_ohio

Normaedern said:


> Julie, thank you for the photos. I love the yarn (esp the blue) and it is good see where you have been.


Love the yarn Julie! I hope you have made it safely home.

I have the unnamed baby sweater almost finished. I better hurry. Arriana won't wear it long! I'm going to try to post a pic from my phone.


----------



## Gweniepooh

I also loved to play pickup sticks.


Designer1234 said:


> We used to play pick up sticks - my sister and I played it often. It got so we were quite skilful. Another childhood memory -


----------



## sassafras123

Arriana and sweater are beautiful.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Thank you Designer. You are most likely correct; she knows no matter what I will be there for her. Perhaps it is because it is fiance's first (hopefully only) wedding and her 2nd. She has mentioned that future MIL is a bit over the top and that she (DD) will just tell her "NO" (politely) when she oversteps.


Designer1234 said:


> I understand completely Gwennie -- It makes you wonder. I was completely left out of my son's wedding and it took a long time for me to stop hurting over it. I think that you have every right to feel the way you do. I am not sure what the answer is. Maybe just thoughtless but not kind. I hope it goes okay for you. Ask her outright whether there is a problem with you calling his mother. She might be a bit insecure with her, as it sounds as if she (new mil ) might be pushing her way into the picture. You never know what daughters are really thinking -- I found that out. What appeared to me to be unkindness from mine in one situation was not meant - it was because she KNEW I would be there for her and she was struggling trying to deal with something.
> 
> Try not to worry about it but actually you would be unusual if it didn't bother you. Just keep a smile on your face and act as if you are happy and see what happens after. Luv you dear. Prayers are with you.


----------



## angelam

Normaedern said:


> Here is my baby shawl that is _finally_ finished. It is an old Sirdar pattern with only written instructions. I hadn't realised how much I had got used to charts. It is about 44 inches square.
> The second photo is for the yarn for DD's shawl. This one is a really good match. Just a shade or so darker than her dress.


Love the shawl Norma! I made something similar when I was expecting DD#1 - over 50 years ago, but I don't think I'd have the patience now! The yarn for the next shawl is exquisite - such a dainty colour. I'm sure it will look beautiful when knitted up. Be sure and post another picture!


----------



## Wombatnomore

tami_ohio said:


> Love the yarn Julie! I hope you have made it safely home.
> 
> I have the unnamed baby sweater almost finished. I better hurry. Arriana won't wear it long! I'm going to try to post a pic from my phone.


Hello Ladies!

What a sweet and dear little baby girl! She's gorgeous. :-D

Hope everyone is well and busy!


----------



## Lurker 2

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kate, I forgot to comment how cute your poppers are. So far I have only tried GypsyCream bears but her patterns are great
> Gwen, it sounds like you are doing quite alot of cooking for the wedding already but if it is bothering you, ask you daughter why she hasn't given you the phone number for her future MIL, maybe she is just in a tizzy & not done it rather than trying to keep it from you?
> Seems with my kids I do alot of the " smile & nod", then walk away. Makes life less stressful.
> MaChristie( auto correct wants you to be Ma Gristle??) glad you were able to get through all your cards & then have some time out with your daughter. Very hard but also nice to know so many people thought highly of both you & Jack
> Julie, I hope you managed to get some sleep before you have to travel otherwise you will be exhausted by the time you get home. The new yarn is so pretty, I love variegated yarns & those are in some of my favorite colors.
> I know there were other comments I was going to make but seem to be. Having an Altzeimers moment. I think I have to start comment as I go, otherwise I read 10 pages & forget what I was going to say.


Dad and I share insomnia- we used joke about it- he had ways of passing the time- and KTP is largely mine!
I survive on nana naps half an hour or so is enough to revive me- as Margaret and Denise have seen.


----------



## Lurker 2

Wombatnomore said:


> Hello Ladies!
> 
> What a sweet and dear little baby girl! She's gorgeous. :-D
> 
> Hope everyone is well and busy!


And it is lovely to see you again!


----------



## Lurker 2

tami_ohio said:


> Love the yarn Julie! I hope you have made it safely home.
> 
> I have the unnamed baby sweater almost finished. I better hurry. Arriana won't wear it long! I'm going to try to post a pic from my phone.


Such a sweetie!
I leave for the Airport, hopefully in about six hours time.


----------



## gagesmom

Just past 12:30 and I just spent over and hour catching up.

I am tired so I will probably got back to bed.

Will check in later.


----------



## Sorlenna

tami_ohio said:


> Love the yarn Julie! I hope you have made it safely home.
> 
> I have the unnamed baby sweater almost finished. I better hurry. Arriana won't wear it long! I'm going to try to post a pic from my phone.


Squee! Love it! And you have been ever so patient with all my errors in the typing. 

And Julie, safe and easy travels to you, my dear.


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorlenna said:


> Squee! Love it! And you have been ever so patient with all my errors in the typing.
> 
> And Julie, safe and easy travels to you, my dear.


Thanks so much , Sorlenna! not so very long now! I always go onto the flight monitor when crossing the Tasman- the old student pilot in me- I like to keep a track of wind speed, miles passed, time differences etc.!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Bonnie7591 said:


> DH went fishing today, came home with enough for a couple of meals. He said it was so nice out on the lake, only needed a T-shirt. This time last year we were already. Irked under snow.
> I just puttered around today, got my poncho blocked & the boot cuffs done


Glad the snow is further behind this year.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Bonnie7591 said:


> The teacher of silk painting class gave us a sheet with some websites to check out for supplies & to see what could be done. Here is one she gave, this woman's paintings are amazing. I love the bright colors. I thout some of you might like to look if you have time
> 
> http://www.nancycawdrey.com/nancy-cawdrey-new-paintings.php


Those are lovely. Can't wait to see what you do.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sorlenna said:


> I just finished the third pair of socks this month--will try to get some pics tomorrow. Hoping work has settled down over the weekend, and now off to sleep as much as I can!


That is great. I would like to do some for me, but at this late date it will be for Christmas. Can't wait to see the pics.


----------



## Normaedern

gottastch said:


> STUNNING!


Thank you for that.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Bonnie7591 said:


> Shirley, I've tried to send photos from Icab mobile, if it doesn't work I'll have to email to someone For them to post. Wish me luck


Wow, those are great!!!! You have some real talent and just beautiful work.


----------



## Normaedern

Bonnie7591 said:


> Now that I think I have learned how to post pictures I will see if I can do another


That is lovely, Bonnie. I do like the hummingbirds.

Thank you for the kind words re. my shawl.


----------



## Normaedern

tami_ohio said:


> Love the yarn Julie! I hope you have made it safely home.
> 
> I have the unnamed baby sweater almost finished. I better hurry. Arriana won't wear it long! I'm going to try to post a pic from my phone.


So cute and lovely sweater!!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Normaedern said:


> Here is my baby shawl that is _finally_ finished. It is an old Sirdar pattern with only written instructions. I hadn't realised how much I had got used to charts. It is about 44 inches square.
> The second photo is for the yarn for DD's shawl. This one is a really good match. Just a shade or so darker than her dress.


Your knitting is exquisite. What a beautiful heirloom.

I'm sure DD will be so thrilled with something knit by you.


----------



## Normaedern

angelam said:


> Love the shawl Norma! I made something similar when I was expecting DD#1 - over 50 years ago, but I don't think I'd have the patience now! The yarn for the next shawl is exquisite - such a dainty colour. I'm sure it will look beautiful when knitted up. Be sure and post another picture!


Thank you and I promise I will post a picture.


----------



## Normaedern

Cashmeregma said:


> Your knitting is exquisite. What a beautiful heirloom.
> 
> I'm sure DD will be so thrilled with something knit by you.


Hopefully :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> Such a sweetie!
> I leave for the Airport, hopefully in about six hours time.


Julie, I'm so glad you had some nice times while away and not just stress. Have a safe flight home. Won't be long till you see Darowill again.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Normaedern said:


> Hopefully :thumbup:


Re: shawl for DD. Well, if not, you know who would love it.......I'll apply for daughter. :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Bonnie7591 said:


> Now that I think I have learned how to post pictures I will see if I can do another


So wonderful that you can post photos now. Love seeing things from you.


----------



## machriste

pammie1234 said:


> We made paper dolls out of the catalogues as well. Of course that was after choosing all of the things that we wanted! Children today do not know what they are missing!


My best friend and I did that too, Pammie!!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gweniepooh, of course you have a right to your feelings. It is understandable. Nice that we can come here and say how we feel without criticism. I know you will be less tired and able to enjoy the wedding, but I'm sure it is different seeing the MIL do what you thought you would be doing. Perhaps your daughter is being very protective of you. Especially since this is falling right after KAP. Whatever the reason, you can talk with us. Big Hugs.


----------



## machriste

Bonnie7591 said:


> Shirley, I've tried to send photos from Icab mobile, if it doesn't work I'll have to email to someone For them to post. Wish me luck


Bonnie, these are gorgeous! There's no "supposed to be" about them; they are well-represented. I can't imagine how beautiful they are in true color.


----------



## gottastch

tami_ohio said:


> Love the yarn Julie! I hope you have made it safely home.
> 
> I have the unnamed baby sweater almost finished. I better hurry. Arriana won't wear it long! I'm going to try to post a pic from my phone.


Lovely sweater and baby girl...I just want to squeeze her little cheeks and talk baby talk to her


----------



## agnescr

NanaCaren said:


> I do believe we are traveling at the same time. What a good song. Every time aI am planning a trip to London the song London is calling plays at least three times a week, never hear it any other time.


That is when I am off to Tunisia for 2 weeks. We fly out at 5:30 am on the 9th November,have 2 small knitting projects ready to pack....no knitting needles or crochet hooks allowed in cabin luggage,what a bummer, I never sleep when travelling so I will need to make sure Kindle and tablet fully charged


----------



## Cashmeregma

tami_ohio said:


> Love the yarn Julie! I hope you have made it safely home.
> 
> I have the unnamed baby sweater almost finished. I better hurry. Arriana won't wear it long! I'm going to try to post a pic from my phone.


What a beautiful baby and sweater. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> Todays Yarn haul, and the view from my window- this part of Sydney has lots of trees growing


Love the yarn. My colors....great view out the window with that beautiful tree.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Arianna is such an adorable little one and the sweater is lovely.


tami_ohio said:


> Love the yarn Julie! I hope you have made it safely home.
> 
> I have the unnamed baby sweater almost finished. I better hurry. Arriana won't wear it long! I'm going to try to post a pic from my phone.


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> Julie, I'm so glad you had some nice times while away and not just stress. Have a safe flight home. Won't be long till you see Darowill again.


No there have definitely been good times-one of the best being the trip to Canberra- and then to Taralga the next day.


----------



## Cashmeregma

sassafras123 said:


> Gwennie, Kaye answered better than I could. Heaven knows I've had a few "silly" feelings over health issues lately. Thank God for dear friends on KTP who let us be real and respond with love. We are so hard on ourselves. Love you.
> Feeling human again. Feels good to feel good.


So glad you are feeling better. Makes my day better. :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh

Your yarn purchases are gorgeous.


Lurker 2 said:


> Todays Yarn haul, and the view from my window- this part of Sydney has lots of trees growing


----------



## Gweniepooh

Norma the shawl is so beautiful. I hope to someday do a shawl as beautiful but haven't ventured into lace yet really. Very pretty.


Normaedern said:


> Here is my baby shawl that is _finally_ finished. It is an old Sirdar pattern with only written instructions. I hadn't realised how much I had got used to charts. It is about 44 inches square.
> The second photo is for the yarn for DD's shawl. This one is a really good match. Just a shade or so darker than her dress.


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> Your yarn purchases are gorgeous.


So much more I could have chosen!


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> Love the yarn. My colors....great view out the window with that beautiful tree.


so many beautiful trees right by the houses in this suburb!


----------



## jheiens

mjs said:


> Oh come on. People look to see if they are named? How absolutely silly. Might better spend the time knitting.


I agree whole-heartedly.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Gweniepooh

Very little cooking Bonnie; ordered the pasta salads & veggie tray and will chop up fruit for fruit bowl. Hummus, party bread and crackers will also be off the grocery shelves. Anyway,now that I vented and had my feelings validated I'm feeling much better. Sent a text to DD letting her know what salads I had ordered, etc. and got a nice THANK YOU SOOOOO MUCH text in return. I'm going to let it drop; she does hv quite a lot on her plate and is very independent (on the outside) though very insecure about many things after her 1st marriage at such an early age. I do understand and just was having an "about me" moment". I am very proud of how she has arranged everything.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Kate, I forgot to comment how cute your poppers are. So far I have only tried GypsyCream bears but her patterns are great
> Gwen, it sounds like you are doing quite alot of cooking for the wedding already but if it is bothering you, ask you daughter why she hasn't given you the phone number for her future MIL, maybe she is just in a tizzy & not done it rather than trying to keep it from you?
> Seems with my kids I do alot of the " smile & nod", then walk away. Makes life less stressful.
> MaChristie( auto correct wants you to be Ma Gristle??) glad you were able to get through all your cards & then have some time out with your daughter. Very hard but also nice to know so many people thought highly of both you & Jack
> Julie, I hope you managed to get some sleep before you have to travel otherwise you will be exhausted by the time you get home. The new yarn is so pretty, I love variegated yarns & those are in some of my favorite colors.
> I know there were other comments I was going to make but seem to be. Having an Altzeimers moment. I think I have to start comment as I go, otherwise I read 10 pages & forget what I was going to say.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Parents are divorced and only know mom's first name or rather what people call her. Did ask future SIL but it was while we were one of the DGS baseball game and just didn't get it. I'm just going to not worry about it. Going to do what I've been asked to do, go and have a good time.


gottastch said:


> Might you be able to get the phone number from your future son-in-law or track it down via the internet? If you have the father of the groom's name and the town they live in, I bet you can find it via whitepages.com...just a thought. I know how you feel. Mine were all about the preparations too and didn't include any of us in the planning, until something was needed. They were very forthcoming in what they were doing, just not in the selecting and advice-asking area...which, in a way, was a blessing but still, I know exactly how you feel!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Oh how I love hummingbirds.....even have one tattooed on my back!


Bonnie7591 said:


> Now that I think I have learned how to post pictures I will see if I can do another


----------



## Gweniepooh

Unfortunately my "nana naps" end up being more like 2-3 hours long! ROFL and then I stay up super late....last night it was 3:30 and night before 4. I always was a night owl when younger and guess that now that I don't have to usually get up early I instead stay up late again. ROFL


Lurker 2 said:


> Dad and I share insomnia- we used joke about it- he had ways of passing the time- and KTP is largely mine!
> I survive on nana naps half an hour or so is enough to revive me- as Margaret and Denise have seen.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Love the bra enhance hotel....comical. And the renovated cottage is cute as can be. Have a safe and pleasant trip home. Hope you will arrive to good weather too.


Lurker 2 said:


> No there have definitely been good times-one of the best being the trip to Canberra- and then to Taralga the next day.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Oh I know what you mean. I haven't posted the yarns I purchase at our KAP......will once I get all unpacked (you'd think it would be unpacked) but I'm getting the craft room straight first.


Lurker 2 said:


> So much more I could have chosen!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Off to check the daily digest quickly then back to knitting the wingspan #2. Steamer arrived and met DH for lunch at a small cafe near our home; good lunch. Will TTYL {{{{{{HUGS}}}}}}} And thank you to all for your support and understanding. It has helped me to get it out.


----------



## sassafras123

Darlene, thank you. Hugs my friend.
Agnes, you do get around. Have fun.


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> Unfortunately my "nana naps" end up being more like 2-3 hours long! ROFL and then I stay up super late....last night it was 3:30 and night before 4. I always was a night owl when younger and guess that now that I don't have to usually get up early I instead stay up late again. ROFL


If only I could! up early, up late- bit hard to tell in my case!


----------



## Sorlenna

I suspect a lot of creative people deal with insomnia. I have some techniques I use--lately, it's counting by a particular number like 7 or 9 to keep my "busybrain" from running away. The melatonin works to help me fall asleep but I seem to have strange dreams when I take it, so I avoid it as much as possible. I do get tired of being tired, and naps are not an option around here. :roll:

Will try to get sock photos this evening, as that's about the only knitting I've done all month. I really need to get on to something else but I've been trying to use up the sock yarn--seems I have just as much as when I started!


----------



## jheiens

Norma, your work is beautiful. Well done, you.

Gwen, you are just fine the way you are. After the way you have organized two KAPs, DD knows what you can do to help if she needs it, and she seems to be handling MIL-to-be quite well. Have to agree that she may just feel that you need to rest up from what you've had to do and what you will be doing for the wedding.

On the other hand, MIL may be high maintenance and requiring all of her attention just to keep from being run over and ending up with MIL's wedding and not her own.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Kathleendoris

Bonnie7591 said:


> Now that I think I have learned how to post pictures I will see if I can do another


Wow! I never realised that you have hummingbirds in Saskatchewan. Somehow, I have always associated them with tropical regions. They make my sparrows and robins look pretty boring!


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> Love the bra enhance hotel....comical. And the renovated cottage is cute as can be. Have a safe and pleasant trip home. Hope you will arrive to good weather too.


They were all sorts of bright colours too.
Thanks!


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh I know what you mean. I haven't posted the yarns I purchase at our KAP......will once I get all unpacked (you'd think it would be unpacked) but I'm getting the craft room straight first.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> And I am back in the same position- needing to pack up the power supply, but this time because I am going home. Bit fed up the house has not been painted- I will have to have a stern word with the land lord about that- I had also asked them to make me a ramp for the stroller - I guess it means that is on the back burner too!


Sorry to hear about the leg cramping in your other post and that the house was not painted while you were away. That would have been the perfect time for that and the building of the ramp. How nice that will be to have. Hope they still do it and soon.

Perhaps you will be home when you read this.

Added info: Forgot to mention the photos from your trip.
Have never seen a building decorated with bras. What a great idea for breast cancer awareness. Love that little cottage. So darling.


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorlenna said:


> I suspect a lot of creative people deal with insomnia. I have some techniques I use--lately, it's counting by a particular number like 7 or 9 to keep my "busybrain" from running away. The melatonin works to help me fall asleep but I seem to have strange dreams when I take it, so I avoid it as much as possible. I do get tired of being tired, and naps are not an option around here. :roll:
> 
> Will try to get sock photos this evening, as that's about the only knitting I've done all month. I really need to get on to something else but I've been trying to use up the sock yarn--seems I have just as much as when I started!


sometimes it is so hard to sleep when the creative ideas keep coming- and you just want to try one more time!


----------



## Normaedern

Cashmeregma said:


> Re: shawl for DD. Well, if not, you know who would love it.......I'll apply for daughter. :XD: :XD: :XD:


OK you are on the list :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Normaedern said:


> OK you are the list :thumbup:


I feel quite honored.


----------



## Normaedern

Lurker 2 said:


> No there have definitely been good times-one of the best being the trip to Canberra- and then to Taralga the next day.


Those are great. Love those decorations!


----------



## gottastch

Gweniepooh said:


> Parents are divorced and only know mom's first name or rather what people call her. Did ask future SIL but it was while we were one of the DGS baseball game and just didn't get it. I'm just going to not worry about it. Going to do what I've been asked to do, go and have a good time.


Good for you!


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> Sorry to hear about the leg cramping in your other post and that the house was not painted while you were away. That would have been the perfect time for that and the building of the ramp. How nice that will be to have. Hope they still do it and soon.
> 
> Perhaps you will be home when you read this.
> 
> Added info: Forgot to mention the photos from your trip.
> Have never seen a building decorated with bras. What a great idea for breast cancer awareness. Love that little cottage. So darling.


Not yet- still in Sydney!
Aussies are sort of 'out there' when it comes to matters like that!


----------



## Lurker 2

Normaedern said:


> Those are great. Love those decorations!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern

Gweniepooh said:


> Norma the shawl is so beautiful. I hope to someday do a shawl as beautiful but haven't ventured into lace yet really. Very pretty.


Thank you. Not so hard but a great deal of knitting. When the time is right go for it!!


----------



## Normaedern

Ohio Joy thank you so much for the kind words. Everyone's words mean such a great deal to me.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Poledra65 said:


> A warm shower is a good idea. I understand about not sleeping on ones own mattress, I can't wait to get our new one out of layaway, our mattress is very old and very thin, I thought it was a great one when I purchased it, I was wrong. lol
> Ryssa has been sitting with me, she keeps putting her foot on the mouse pad, has no clue that it's doing anything, just trying to get her head under my hand for a pet, then she drank my coffee while I was reading here. :roll: She's too cute to stay upset with though. lolol


Oh no, I am laughing just imagining Ryssa with a caffeine high. :shock:


----------



## agnescr

Normaedern said:


> Here is my baby shawl that is _finally_ finished. It is an old Sirdar pattern with only written instructions. I hadn't realised how much I had got used to charts. It is about 44 inches square.
> The second photo is for the yarn for DD's shawl. This one is a really good match. Just a shade or so darker than her dress.


Beautiful :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## darowil

Gweniepooh said:


> I got quite a bit of sorting done in my craft room yesterday. Hope to get more done today. Somehow messed up on the final triangle of the 2nd wingspan last night so plan on frogging it back some and finessing it up today. I would like to get it completed today. I ordered a clothes steamer off of Amazon.com this weekend and it should be delivered today. According to the tracking from UPS it is out for delivery now. I want to try it especially for blocking acrylics. We shall see how it works.
> 
> Silly I know but I'm feeling a bit "left out" on DD's wedding plans.
> Well, off to frog and re-knit. Guess I need to eat some breakfast too. Hugs to all.


Sorting out your craft room as well what you do need to do for the wedding sounds enough wothout the kitchen- and after all you are way ahead with where you expected in the kitchen as you weren't planning on starting until after KAP anyway.

Weddings so often leave people feeling left out or overused! She might just be trying to save you extra work. Also has her mind on other things with different priorities to yours. But it is nice to feel wanted and involved. Look on it though as a chance to just enjoy the time without the pressures building up to it. Which day is it on?


----------



## agnescr

Normaedern said:


> OK you are on the list :thumbup:


Which pattern are you using for DD's shawl?did I miss it somewhere?


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> Todays Yarn haul, and the view from my window- this part of Sydney has lots of trees growing


The yarns re beautiful- you are going with a few new yarns (or finsihed items from new yarn).
Hope the trip home goes well, only a few hours till you leave. And in about 24 hours you will see Ringo again


----------



## darowil

Normaedern said:


> Here is my baby shawl that is _finally_ finished. It is an old Sirdar pattern with only written instructions. I hadn't realised how much I had got used to charts. It is about 44 inches square.
> The second photo is for the yarn for DD's shawl. This one is a really good match. Just a shade or so darker than her dress.


The baby shawl is delightful.
What pattern are you doing for your daughter?


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> The yarns re beautiful- you are going with a few new yarns (or finsihed items from new yarn).
> Hope the trip home goes well, only a few hours till you leave. And in about 24 hours you will see Ringo again


Indeed- I like to be busy- it was odd for me in Goulburn, not having any knitting needles!
Not long now!
And then tomorrow the trip out into the country to get Ringo- I hope he will be pleased to see me- not like last time when he ignored me for two or three days.


----------



## darowil

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you Designer. You are most likely correct; she knows no matter what I will be there for her. Perhaps it is because it is fiance's first (hopefully only) wedding and her 2nd. She has mentioned that future MIL is a bit over the top and that she (DD) will just tell her "NO" (politely) when she oversteps.


I was going to say that being a first wedding for him might make it a bit different- but then thought that maybe I had that part wrong. Your standing back is probably making it easier for your daughter as she is already having to deal with one mother who can be over the top. It sounds like your part is giving her the freedom to not have to placate two mothers. She might be trying to protect you as well. And we try to protect our kids and our parents so if they have learnt anything from us they are likely to be doing the same to us. And this is a positive thing becuase it shows they care for others.

Glad to see further down that you are feeling better. Just relax and enjoy it. We want our kids to grow up independent but then we want to help them as well- and it can be a fine balance for both us and them.


----------



## jknappva

Gweniepooh said:


> Julie the house painting will still be done though won't it? I certainly hope so and that a ramp be built. I still have the kitchen to finish painting but with the KAP and now the wedding it is still on hold. Not worrying about it though.
> 
> I got quite a bit of sorting done in my craft room yesterday. Hope to get more done today. Somehow messed up on the final triangle of the 2nd wingspan last night so plan on frogging it back some and finessing it up today. I would like to get it completed today. I ordered a clothes steamer off of Amazon.com this weekend and it should be delivered today. According to the tracking from UPS it is out for delivery now. I want to try it especially for blocking acrylics. We shall see how it works.
> 
> Silly I know but I'm feeling a bit "left out" on DD's wedding plans. I know I should be glad she has been so efficient and gotten everything done but really looked forward to helping her. All I'm doing is a fruit bowl, veggie tray, hummus with crackers & party bread, and a pasta salad. Now I know that seems a lot but I guess I'm just a bit sensitive to the fact that the wedding is to be at future MIL home and all. Now that I've put it in print I know I'm feeling silly. DD is going up Friday to decorate and on Sat. night will spend the night down there. I guess I'm just being silly; asked DD for her future MIL's phone number (twice) so I could call her and introduce myself and see if there was anything she need me to do and DD still hasn't given it to me. In fact, she has ignored my request totally. Yep, feeling hurt and should just be grateful. Just not feeling "mother of the bride-ish" is all. Silly, silly, silly. Just ignore my moping attitude.
> 
> Well, off to frog and re-knit. Guess I need to eat some breakfast too. Hugs to all.


I think it's understandable that you feel that way!! I can sympathize with you when, as a mother, we feel our daughters are bonding with someone else in the mother role.
Hugs


----------



## darowil

Wombatnomore said:


> Hello Ladies!
> 
> What a sweet and dear little baby girl! She's gorgeous. :-D
> 
> Hope everyone is well and busy!


Welcome back. How have things been going?


----------



## Sorlenna

Lurker 2 said:


> Indeed- I like to be busy- it was odd for me in Goulburn, not having any knitting needles!
> Not long now!
> And then tomorrow the trip out into the country to get Ringo- I hope he will be pleased to see me- not like last time when he ignored me for two or three days.


I hope he will not pout (as my cat does--he sometimes gets in a snit for hours, even if I'm only gone part of the day!). They just want to be sure we know their feelings were hurt, I think. Bless their hearts, they don't seem to understand we miss them as well.


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorlenna said:


> I hope he will not pout (as my cat does--he sometimes gets in a snit for hours, even if I'm only gone part of the day!). They just want to be sure we know their feelings were hurt, I think. Bless their hearts, they don't seem to understand we miss them as well.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## darowil

agnescr said:


> That is when I am off to Tunisia for 2 weeks. We fly out at 5:30 am on the 9th November,have 2 small knitting projects ready to pack....no knitting needles or crochet hooks allowed in cabin luggage,what a bummer, I never sleep when travelling so I will need to make sure Kindle and tablet fully charged


Seems a popular time for travelling with us TPers. At least 3 of us will be OS round that time.


----------



## Lurker 2

Daylight here- the rubbish trucks have been past. Bags packed weighed and roped, where needed. (the zips burst on the cheap trundle bag I got from St Vincent DePaul) But so long as it survives this trip, that is all I need. My good bag went with Fale in December 2012, because I was expecting him home.


----------



## darowil

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh I know what you mean. I haven't posted the yarns I purchase at our KAP......will once I get all unpacked (you'd think it would be unpacked) but I'm getting the craft room straight first.


We had someone coming to stay a night so I needed to move the suitcase off the hall floor-hence got mine unpacked or I think I would still be sitting there for a couple more weeks until I needed it again for NZ.


----------



## Lurker 2

Time to disconnect the laptop- will be playing catch-up! sometime this evening!
And so many thanks for all the positive thinking everyone has done- to keep me going through this whole process!


----------



## pammie1234

jheiens said:


> Norma, your work is beautiful. Well done, you.
> 
> Gwen, you are just fine the way you are. After the way you have organized two KAPs, DD knows what you can do to help if she needs it, and she seems to be handling MIL-to-be quite well. Have to agree that she may just feel that you need to rest up from what you've had to do and what you will be doing for the wedding.
> 
> On the other hand, MIL may be high maintenance and requiring all of her attention just to keep from being run over and ending up with MIL's wedding and not her own.
> 
> Ohio Joy


I agree with Joy. Gwen, your feelings are understandable. I'm glad that you seem to be dealing with them in such a positive way. Take care and enjoy relaxing before the big day.


----------



## ChrisEl

Shirley, I would nominate you to be an advice columnist in the newspaper. I think all your points (regarding the wedding plans) are excellent.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Normaedern said:


> Here is my baby shawl that is _finally_ finished. It is an old Sirdar pattern with only written instructions. I hadn't realised how much I had got used to charts. It is about 44 inches square.
> The second photo is for the yarn for DD's shawl. This one is a really good match. Just a shade or so darker than her dress.


Very pretty!


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Gweniepooh said:


> LOL....exactly like the snicker commercial. And I didn't take it as a criticism....kind of funny.......And true....no way I wold be able to get the house straight in time. Feeling better already....just needed to voice my feelings, have them validated and I'm okay. Still haven't had anything but coffee and am getting hungry....snickers anyone?


And I find it hard to believe you raised a DD who would be unkind. Good grief, you are doing all that food. Personally, I'd be delighted DD was handling it all! Mine usually get it all planned and then present me with this is the dress they want made-- won't believe I no longer do fancy dresses!!


----------



## Kansas g-ma

tami_ohio said:


> Love the yarn Julie! I hope you have made it safely home.
> 
> I have the unnamed baby sweater almost finished. I better hurry. Arriana won't wear it long! I'm going to try to post a pic from my phone.


how cute-- and do I mean baby or sweater? Both!!


----------



## tami_ohio

sassafras123 said:


> Arriana and sweater are beautiful.


Thank you!


----------



## tami_ohio

Normaedern said:


> Here is my baby shawl that is _finally_ finished. It is an old Sirdar pattern with only written instructions. I hadn't realised how much I had got used to charts. It is about 44 inches square.
> The second photo is for the yarn for DD's shawl. This one is a really good match. Just a shade or so darker than her dress.


It's beautiful!


----------



## tami_ohio

Wombatnomore said:


> Hello Ladies!
> 
> What a sweet and dear little baby girl! She's gorgeous. :-D
> 
> Hope everyone is well and busy!


Thank you!


----------



## tami_ohio

Sorlenna said:


> Squee! Love it! And you have been ever so patient with all my errors in the typing.
> 
> And Julie, safe and easy travels to you, my dear.


Lol it's not finished yet! And I better hurry. She's growing like a weed! I just have to finish the design in the sleeves and it will be finished. Maybe tonight. Patient? Awe. You have gotten right back to me all but one time. I knew something was up when you didn't then. It was easy enough that I could keep going without an answer. And then I read about your nephew's passing. How could I not understand! Thank you for the privilege of test knitting it!


----------



## tami_ohio

gottastch said:


> Lovely sweater and baby girl...I just want to squeeze her little cheeks and talk baby talk to her


I haven't seen her in two weeks. She stayed with one of her godmother a this morning while DD took care of some business. She was good but not happy about it and hasn't been sleeping well either. DD was giving her a bath in the kitchen sink when I got there. When she saw me I got a huge grin! My hands were cold so I didn't try to hold her for over an hour. She had been playing on the floor jabbering away. I finally told her Baccia needed hugs and kisses. DD passed her over. Thumb went in the mouth with a grin around it. The head tipped back just waiting for the neck kisses to come. Oh, the belly laughs! And then she was done. Later she was tired in moms lap. She turned her head and pointed to me. She wanted to snuggle me a minute before going back to mom to go to sleep! That was a first. So special! She will be 9 months the 28th.


----------



## tami_ohio

Sorlenna said:


> I suspect a lot of creative people deal with insomnia. I have some techniques I use--lately, it's counting by a particular number like 7 or 9 to keep my "busybrain" from running away. The melatonin works to help me fall asleep but I seem to have strange dreams when I take it, so I avoid it as much as possible. I do get tired of being tired, and naps are not an option around here. :roll:
> 
> Will try to get sock photos this evening, as that's about the only knitting I've done all month. I really need to get on to something else but I've been trying to use up the sock yarn--seems I have just as much as when I started!


The melatonin gives me nightmares! Hope you get some sleep


----------



## sassafras123

Tami, lovely story.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, lovely story.


Ditto from me-- and how lucky to have them close enough you can see regularly.


----------



## Sorlenna

tami_ohio said:


> I haven't seen her in two weeks. She stayed with one of her godmother a this morning while DD took care of some business. She was good but not happy about it and hasn't been sleeping well either. DD was giving her a bath in the kitchen sink when I got there. When she saw me I got a huge grin! My hands were cold so I didn't try to hold her for over an hour. She had been playing on the floor jabbering away. I finally told her Baccia needed hugs and kisses. DD passed her over. Thumb went in the mouth with a grin around it. The head tipped back just waiting for the neck kisses to come. Oh, the belly laughs! And then she was done. Later she was tired in moms lap. She turned her head and pointed to me. She wanted to snuggle me a minute before going back to mom to go to sleep! That was a first. So special! She will be 9 months the 28th.


The last time I saw my youngest GD, she reached out for me (I hadn't even been sure she'd remember me!). I was over the moon. Those moments are for sure a treasure.


----------



## NanaCaren

jknappva said:


> I know all the kids and men had a grand time, as you said you did! Beautiful scenery.
> Junek


Oh yes I had a wonderful time even if wifi was a bit scetchy at best. 
A delay in downloading photos. My laptop is at the doctors getting a facelift(screen) and power cord. 
Yes the scenery was besutiful.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good evening from Surrey. We had a good flight back to the Uk. Not feeling too jet lagged. Going to take it easy over the next few days.


----------



## tami_ohio

Kansas g-ma said:


> Ditto from me-- and how lucky to have them close enough you can see regularly.


All four are 10-15 minutes from me. Arriana's big brother is 11. DD says he has gone from size 8 jeans to a 12! But they are way to big in the waist. Hopefully she can get him 12 slims and they will fit. She got one pair of 12's at goodwill and they fit perfect. Tried some on in the store and they fall off but he needs the length.

The other 2 boys are 9 & 14.


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from Surrey. We had a good flight back to the Uk. Not feeling too jet lagged. Going to take it easy over the next few days.


Good you are safely home.
Should be catching the taxi to the airport soon.
Homeward bound.


----------



## NanaCaren

Normaedern said:


> Looks great fun :thumbup: :thumbup:


It really is loads of fun even if tiring.


----------



## Sorlenna

Glad you are home safe & sound, PurpleFi. How many alpacas did you sneak in? :XD:


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from Surrey. We had a good flight back to the Uk. Not feeling too jet lagged. Going to take it easy over the next few days.


Glad you have made it home safely. Can't say Id blame you for taking it easy for a few days.


----------



## angelam

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from Surrey. We had a good flight back to the Uk. Not feeling too jet lagged. Going to take it easy over the next few days.


Welcome home! xx


----------



## angelam

At last downloaded some pictures taken on my trip to Portugal a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from Surrey. We had a good flight back to the Uk. Not feeling too jet lagged. Going to take it easy over the next few days.


So glad to hear you're home safely!! Now you have to rest up from your holiday. I used to say afterwards that I had to go back to work to rest from my vacation.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

angelam said:


> At last downloaded some pictures taken on my trip to Portugal a couple of weeks ago.


Beautiful pictures!
Junek


----------



## agnescr

Lurker 2 said:


> Indeed- I like to be busy- it was odd for me in Goulburn, not having any knitting needles!
> Not long now!
> And then tomorrow the trip out into the country to get Ringo- I hope he will be pleased to see me- not like last time when he ignored me for two or three days.


Great yarns Julie what are they destined to become,great pictures as well.
A great number of the fallen for what I presume was an under populated district.

This is a train dedicated to the fallen just stunning...click on the flickr link for more pictures

http://www.edinburghspotlight.com/2014/10/east-coast-unveil-for-the-fallen-locomotive/


----------



## Kansas g-ma

tami_ohio said:


> All four are 10-15 minutes from me. Arriana's big brother is 11. DD says he has gone from size 8 jeans to a 12! But they are way to big in the waist. Hopefully she can get him 12 slims and they will fit. She got one pair of 12's at goodwill and they fit perfect. Tried some on in the store and they fall off but he needs the length.
> 
> The other 2 boys are 9 & 14.


Had the same problem with DD#1, whom you met. I made most of her pants, using a size 7 pattern well past her tenth bd. No slims around then.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

angelam said:


> Welcome home! xx


And ditto that from here-- so enjoyed having you two at KAP. Glad you're home safely.


----------



## agnescr

tami_ohio said:


> Thank you!


beautiful baby and sweater :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## machriste

Welcome home to Purple and Londy Girl. All your trip reports sounded like you were having a great time. 

I'll try to be the first to say welcome home to Julie. If your means of communication is shut down, we'll be glad to hear from you when you are safely home. 

Baby Ariana just is such a cutie; she looks like she likes Grammy's sweater a lot!

Well I had a fun afternoon, a group from my swimming folks had a Chocolatini 
party. (I only had one--they pack a bit of a wallop.) There were 7 of us plus the hostess and her husband. We each brought an appetizer type food to share. I absolutely love the people in this swimming group. I've never seen such diverse group enjoy each other's company like this one.) Won't be needing much for dinner tonight!


----------



## NanaCaren

angelam said:


> At last downloaded some pictures taken on my trip to Portugal a couple of weeks ago.


Love that photos, wonderful view.'


----------



## Kansas g-ma

machriste said:


> Well I had a fun afternoon, a group from my swimming folks had a Chocolatini
> party. (I only had one--they pack a bit of a wallop.) There were 7 of us plus the hostess and her husband. We each brought an appetizer type food to share. I absolutely love the people in this swimming group. I've never seen such diverse group enjoy each other's company like this one.) Won't be needing much for dinner tonight!


Not sure what a chocolatini is (chocolate and martini??) but really glad you had a fun time. Isn't it amazing how group dynamics work?


----------



## pacer

Such a busy group. Julie...I will check in later to see that you have had safe travels. Your yarn stash is beautiful. So glad that you had fun in Australia with special friends throughout the vacation travels. You made the best of your time there. 

Gwen...So glad that you are able to give your daughter the space she needs in dealing with all the happenings leading up to the wedding. You will have time to meet the future MIL soon enough. Enjoy the things you do get to do to help and enjoy what others do as well. It was fun doing just a little part of KAP and enjoying other people's talents as well. 

Purplefi and Londy Girl....so glad that you have made it home safely. I am looking forward to seeing pictures of your travels and of course Mr. P's flowers. I am sure he is happy to have you home again and I am sure that the grandkids can't wait to see you as well.

Can't comment on everything as I need to get some rest. I do have to say that my friend cooked up the cornbread recipe of jheien's and it was delicious. Even Matthew has commented that it is good and he has eaten more than one piece of it. That is a huge compliment as he is so picky. Obviously he does not starve. Matthew does not like corn so his appreciation of the corn bread is pretty special. Joy you scored many points with that gift. 

Maybe Purplefi will post a picture of the drawing that Matthew did for her during the Saturday potluck. He drew it and gave it to her during that evening so I did not get a picture of it and there will not be any cards of that drawing. A very special gift that he did for her. I know that not everyone at KAP even saw it. 

Take care everyone.


----------



## pammie1234

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from Surrey. We had a good flight back to the Uk. Not feeling too jet lagged. Going to take it easy over the next few days.


I am so glad that you and June made it home safely. I'm sure you are tired and happy to be home. Do rest up for a few days; you deserve it!

Miss you and June!


----------



## pammie1234

This group certainly has some precious grandchildren!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Sunday, 10/26th


darowil said:


> Sorting out your craft room as well what you do need to do for the wedding sounds enough wothout the kitchen- and after all you are way ahead with where you expected in the kitchen as you weren't planning on starting until after KAP anyway.
> 
> Weddings so often leave people feeling left out or overused! She might just be trying to save you extra work. Also has her mind on other things with different priorities to yours. But it is nice to feel wanted and involved. Look on it though as a chance to just enjoy the time without the pressures building up to it. Which day is it on?


----------



## jheiens

So happy to hear the *Londy and Purple* have made it home safely.
You two were certainly a joy to have at the KAP but sure wish we could have had a lot more time to just visit together. Perhaps another time?

Wishing *Julie* a safe trip home and a joyous reunion with Ringo.

*Kaye*, I can post the hot and sour soup recipes here or in a PM--your choice.

I'm trying to find time to get the catalogue and the charts of the afghans organized so that Rookie can work out the spreadsheet. Unfortunately, the house that Susan used to provide teaching opportunities for the goslings (and which she and Ben are trying to get finished so that one of the goslings can buy it on a rent to own or land contract basis) absolutely must be finished by early next month. She decidedly does not want it sitting empty another winter and the young man wants to have his family back together under one roof as soon as possible. So, things have been rather busy around here these last several weeks for all of us.

By the way, someone has donated 20 bundles of roofing shingles to her non-profit. These will be used to re-roof the home of a community member who had to heat her home with her oven last winter.

Did I tell you that the IRS (government agency that handles such determinations of applications for tax status for any business start-ups in the US) responded to her application in less than 48 hours after telling her that they had received the whole app package? Unbelievable!!

That process can take 6 months just to get the paper work looked at by a live human and often another year before any decision is reached.

Sometimes God just blows my mind.

I think that I'd better get off here and get something accomplished.

Have a good evening/morning/night.

Ohio Joy


----------



## gagesmom

Just about 9:30pm and I am headed to bed. Working 8:3oam to 4:30pm. See you all tomorrow.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

jheiens said:


> *Kaye*, I can post the hot and sour soup recipes here or in a PM--your choice. Ohio Joy


You know how we all love those recipes-- could you please post it here rather than a PM?

And yes, the IRS time thing is really unbelievable. They are notoriously glacially slow.


----------



## jheiens

Kansas g-ma said:


> You know how we all love those recipes-- could you please post it here rather than a PM?
> 
> Yes, I can--first chance I get, Kansas. Got med appointment and blood draw for protime first thing tomorrow.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## Bonnie7591

tami_ohio said:


> Love the yarn Julie! I hope you have made it safely home.
> 
> I have the unnamed baby sweater almost finished. I better hurry. Arriana won't wear it long! I'm going to try to post a pic from my phone.


She is such a cutie but that sweater sure won't fit long, too bad because it's so pretty.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Kathleendoris said:


> Wow! I never realised that you have hummingbirds in Saskatchewan. Somehow, I have always associated them with tropical regions. They make my sparrows and robins look pretty boring!


We have lots of them, when the young ones are out it is like an airport on the deck with them coming & going, sometimes 4 at the feeder at one time.they are very pretty little birds


----------



## darowil

tami_ohio said:


> I haven't seen her in two weeks. She stayed with one of her godmother a this morning while DD took care of some business. She was good but not happy about it and hasn't been sleeping well either. DD was giving her a bath in the kitchen sink when I got there. When she saw me I got a huge grin! My hands were cold so I didn't try to hold her for over an hour. She had been playing on the floor jabbering away. I finally told her Baccia needed hugs and kisses. DD passed her over. Thumb went in the mouth with a grin around it. The head tipped back just waiting for the neck kisses to come. Oh, the belly laughs! And then she was done. Later she was tired in moms lap. She turned her head and pointed to me. She wanted to snuggle me a minute before going back to mom to go to sleep! That was a first. So special! She will be 9 months the 28th.


How wonderful for you. And the sweater is looking good- another lovely pattern from Sorlenna.


----------



## Designer1234

I finally finished the front and back and the majority of both sleeves on the new pullover I am knitting. It is worsted and I think I will be able to wear it all winter under a rain proof shell. I think it is going to a comfy sweater. Here is the work in progress.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

jheiens said:


> Kansas g-ma said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know how we all love those recipes-- could you please post it here rather than a PM?
> 
> Yes, I can--first chance I get, Kansas. Got med appointment and blood draw for protime first thing tomorrow.
> 
> Ohio Joy
> 
> 
> 
> No rush, just sounds so good.
Click to expand...


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Bonnie7591 said:


> We have lots of them, when the young ones are out it is like an airport on the deck with them coming & going, sometimes 4 at the feeder at one time.they are very pretty little birds


There is some lodge in Alaska (very pricey) that has a hummingbird feature in the summer. Would love to see it but not within MY price range. Those little birds really do get around.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Designer1234 said:


> I finally finished the front and back and the majority of both sleeves on the new pullover I am knitting. It is worsted and I think I will be able to wear it all winter under a rain proof shell. I think it is going to a comfy sweater. Here is the work in progress.


Unusual and very interesting. Bet it will keep you warm.


----------



## sassafras123

Machriste, sounds like fun. Happy toy you.
Shirley, love the sweater.


----------



## Designer1234

Kansas g-ma said:


> Unusual and very interesting. Bet it will keep you warm.


I like different textures with stocking stitch as well as different color combinations. I did a shortlsleeve pullover much like it in dish cloth cotton and have had a lot of wear out of it. I do it the same way as I measure my other sweaters. No patter, go by inches for each part of the body. This new one is going to be well used I think.


----------



## darowil

We have a very hot day today. Was meant to be Yarn Bombing a tree but as we looking at 37- close to 11F- right when we wwere going to start we have decded to do it tomorrow instead. Especially so early in the season this is a very hot day. 
I mentioned last week that we are having a very October- on track for the the hottest since 1914. And they had no airconditionaing etc.

David and I had a 3 hour walk this morning- we started around 7 to avoid the heat. Decided we needed to het some walking in before NZ as we may do some there. Went into the hills so we got some uphill in- really find that hard.

Just read that one of our past Prime Ministers died this morning at 98. He lived in the lifetime of every one of our Prime Ministers. Really shows how young our nation is. Federation when we became independent of Great Britain was in 1901. Which is why our natioanl capital (Canberra) is no new. It wasn't until 1927 that Parliamnet first meet in Canberra. Until then it met in Melbourne while New South Wales got to have the capital built on land that had once belonged to them. This was a compromise as Melbourne and Sydney both wanted to become the nations capital.

Gough Whitlam did a lot to make Australia the country it is today including our health system and free university education. These have changed over the years and now cost more than they did then, but the principle of health and education being accessible for everyone remains today. And while changes have occured (and it is just far too expensive for them to remain free) they do remain accessible. While there are now Uni fees they can be had as an interest free loan from the government. They do not need to be repaid until you earn above a certain income and then they automatically come out of your pay as increased tax. This way you barely know you are paying them back and ensures that fees are not a factor in someone attending uni. They can be paid ahead and then they are reduced so the richer kids still have an advantage as they don't have a HECS debt becuase their parents have paid for them. Seems to me the best way of doing it as far too expensive for the goevertmnet to pay for everyone but not right that the poor can't go because they can't afford the fees..
He also abolished conscription.
Prime Minister 1972-1975.


----------



## darowil

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from Surrey. We had a good flight back to the Uk. Not feeling too jet lagged. Going to take it easy over the next few days.


Good chance to get some knitting done. Took a photo just for today- but another machine to this one. On our walk went past a field with 3 alpapcas who just stood there looking at me.

Snugglepot and Cuddlepie is a series of books written by Australian author May Gibbs and many of the charcters are Gum Nut Babies. One of my knitting friends has crocheted 4 of them to put on the tree we are Yarn Bombing. She crocheted them with no pattern- each one is different becuase she didn't write down the pattern as she went.
So no alpacas but Gum Nut Babies will soon follow- but I need to transfer onto the ipad to post them.

The couple of photos from this morning not all that good unfortunately-look better on the computer rather than the iPad.


----------



## darowil

Gweniepooh said:


> Sunday, 10/26th


Thought it was Sunday, then realised it was an unusual day for a wedding so figured I would check I had it right.


----------



## darowil

jheiens said:


> By the way, someone has donated 20 bundles of roofing shingles to her non-profit. These will be used to re-roof the home of a community member who had to heat her home with her oven last winter.
> 
> Did I tell you that the IRS (government agency that handles such determinations of applications for tax status for any business start-ups in the US) responded to her application in less than 48 hours after telling her that they had received the whole app package? Unbelievable!!
> 
> That process can take 6 months just to get the paper work looked at by a live human and often another year before any decision is reached.
> 
> Sometimes God just blows my mind.
> 
> I think that I'd better get off here and get something accomplished.
> 
> Have a good evening/morning/night.
> 
> Ohio Joy


God sure has been good in helping with the goslings hasn't he?


----------



## darowil

Kansas g-ma said:


> There is some lodge in Alaska (very pricey) that has a hummingbird feature in the summer. Would love to see it but not within MY price range. Those little birds really do get around.


Not down here- they look so lovely that it is a shame. But then I guess you all think some of our birds are lovely. And I must admit we do have some wonderful birds.


----------



## Lurker 2

agnescr said:


> Great yarns Julie what are they destined to become,great pictures as well.
> A great number of the fallen for what I presume was an under populated district.
> 
> This is a train dedicated to the fallen just stunning...click on the flickr link for more pictures
> 
> http://www.edinburghspotlight.com/2014/10/east-coast-unveil-for-the-fallen-locomotive/


Very briefly, because I am very tired- I am home safely- posting this to mark my spot- will try to catch up when I wake later!


----------



## angelam

Lurker 2 said:


> Very briefly, because I am very tired- I am home safely- posting this to mark my spot- will try to catch up when I wake later!


Glad you're home safely Julie. Have a good rest now and take things easy for a few days.


----------



## Lurker 2

machriste said:


> Welcome home to Purple and Londy Girl. All your trip reports sounded like you were having a great time.
> 
> I'll try to be the first to say welcome home to Julie. If your means of communication is shut down, we'll be glad to hear from you when you are safely home.
> 
> Baby Ariana just is such a cutie; she looks like she likes Grammy's sweater a lot!
> 
> Well I had a fun afternoon, a group from my swimming folks had a Chocolatini
> party. (I only had one--they pack a bit of a wallop.) There were 7 of us plus the hostess and her husband. We each brought an appetizer type food to share. I absolutely love the people in this swimming group. I've never seen such diverse group enjoy each other's company like this one.) Won't be needing much for dinner tonight!


Just me that is in 'shut down' mode, I am still very tired- but it is wonderful to be back on my own mattress- in the morning we fetch Ringo- about ten I will leave home.


----------



## Lurker 2

pacer said:


> Such a busy group. Julie...I will check in later to see that you have had safe travels. Your yarn stash is beautiful. So glad that you had fun in Australia with special friends throughout the vacation travels. You made the best of your time there.
> 
> Gwen...So glad that you are able to give your daughter the space she needs in dealing with all the happenings leading up to the wedding. You will have time to meet the future MIL soon enough. Enjoy the things you do get to do to help and enjoy what others do as well. It was fun doing just a little part of KAP and enjoying other people's talents as well.
> 
> Purplefi and Londy Girl....so glad that you have made it home safely. I am looking forward to seeing pictures of your travels and of course Mr. P's flowers. I am sure he is happy to have you home again and I am sure that the grandkids can't wait to see you as well.
> 
> Can't comment on everything as I need to get some rest. I do have to say that my friend cooked up the cornbread recipe of jheien's and it was delicious. Even Matthew has commented that it is good and he has eaten more than one piece of it. That is a huge compliment as he is so picky. Obviously he does not starve. Matthew does not like corn so his appreciation of the corn bread is pretty special. Joy you scored many points with that gift.
> 
> Maybe Purplefi will post a picture of the drawing that Matthew did for her during the Saturday potluck. He drew it and gave it to her during that evening so I did not get a picture of it and there will not be any cards of that drawing. A very special gift that he did for her. I know that not everyone at KAP even saw it.
> 
> Take care everyone.


I just wish I knew that Lupe was back in Australia- I am worried about ringing and encountering her- think I need to stick to my plan of going physically, with a good stout Samoan friend as back up.
It is the first complete break I've had on my own for a good three years. I don't normally afford holidays!
I am itching to get started on the icy blue!
Managed to get the rope undone from the big suitcase- that is where all the yarns and bamboo needles are.
I must get the images on the phone uploaded to the computer!


----------



## Lurker 2

jheiens said:


> So happy to hear the *Londy and Purple* have made it home safely.
> You two were certainly a joy to have at the KAP but sure wish we could have had a lot more time to just visit together. Perhaps another time?
> 
> Wishing *Julie* a safe trip home and a joyous reunion with Ringo.
> 
> *Kaye*, I can post the hot and sour soup recipes here or in a PM--your choice.
> 
> I'm trying to find time to get the catalogue and the charts of the afghans organized so that Rookie can work out the spreadsheet. Unfortunately, the house that Susan used to provide teaching opportunities for the goslings (and which she and Ben are trying to get finished so that one of the goslings can buy it on a rent to own or land contract basis) absolutely must be finished by early next month. She decidedly does not want it sitting empty another winter and the young man wants to have his family back together under one roof as soon as possible. So, things have been rather busy around here these last several weeks for all of us.
> 
> By the way, someone has donated 20 bundles of roofing shingles to her non-profit. These will be used to re-roof the home of a community member who had to heat her home with her oven last winter.
> 
> Did I tell you that the IRS (government agency that handles such determinations of applications for tax status for any business start-ups in the US) responded to her application in less than 48 hours after telling her that they had received the whole app package? Unbelievable!!
> 
> That process can take 6 months just to get the paper work looked at by a live human and often another year before any decision is reached.
> 
> Sometimes God just blows my mind.
> 
> I think that I'd better get off here and get something accomplished.
> 
> Have a good evening/morning/night.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Thanks Joy- I'll know by about 10-30 a.m., how he is reacting- that is approximately the time we will be at the kennels. Just making a very late supper of Tuna sandwiches- I need to go shopping- had a look in the larder- am low on many basics.
Does anyone know?- I was talking to a woman who was very convincing that rye is bad for arthritis- I adore my rye bread I make- but if it is genuinely bad for me, I'll have to look for another grain.


----------



## Lurker 2

angelam said:


> Glad you're home safely Julie. Have a good rest now and take things easy for a few days.


wish I could but both my visitors arrive on the 27th! I need to acquire an electric blanket, to air out the spare bed. and get my clothes hung up- rather than draped on that bed!


----------



## darowil

Glad you made it home safely.
No idea about the rye. But my suspicion is that it may for some and not others- and if htis is so the only way to tell is to cut it out toally for a while and see what happens.


----------



## flyty1n

So glad you are home Julie. My rheumatologist encourages dark breads, including rye, so if you are not showing any increased problems I'd go ahead and eat it. I am most fortunate in that I eat all things, including rye bread, and have very few symptoms. I am sure in part that is due to the Arava I am on and the constant exercise at work. I love the looks of the beautiful knitting here displayed, the lace shawl and the pullover are wonderfully done.


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> Glad you made it home safely.
> No idea about the rye. Nut my suspicion is that it may for some and not others- and if htis is so the only way to tell is to cut it out toally for a while and see what happens.


I'll have to try that! but meantime I have a new batch, that I will use up, first.
need to get back to bed.
Keep thinking Ringo should be there. It is strangely quiet without him!


----------



## Lurker 2

flyty1n said:


> So glad you are home Julie. My rheumatologist encourages dark breads, including rye, so if you are not showing any increased problems I'd go ahead and eat it. I am most fortunate in that I eat all things, including rye bread, and have very few symptoms. I am sure in part that is due to the Arava I am on and the constant exercise at work. I love the looks of the beautiful knitting here displayed, the lace shawl and the pullover are wonderfully done.


On second thoughts, I love the rye bread so much- maybe I will continue with it!
Must go lie down again!


----------



## Normaedern

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh no, I am laughing just imagining Ryssa with a caffeine high. :shock:


 :XD: :XD: Very funny!!


----------



## Normaedern

agnescr said:


> Beautiful :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thnak you so much. Here it is Snow Angel by Boo Knits

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/snow-angel-4


----------



## Normaedern

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva

Designer1234 said:


> I finally finished the front and back and the majority of both sleeves on the new pullover I am knitting. It is worsted and I think I will be able to wear it all winter under a rain proof shell. I think it is going to a comfy sweater. Here is the work in progress.


Another beautiful original!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

jheiens said:


> So happy to hear the *Londy and Purple* have made it home safely.
> You two were certainly a joy to have at the KAP but sure wish we could have had a lot more time to just visit together. Perhaps another time?
> 
> Wishing *Julie* a safe trip home and a joyous reunion with Ringo.
> 
> *Kaye*, I can post the hot and sour soup recipes here or in a PM--your choice.
> 
> I'm trying to find time to get the catalogue and the charts of the afghans organized so that Rookie can work out the spreadsheet. Unfortunately, the house that Susan used to provide teaching opportunities for the goslings (and which she and Ben are trying to get finished so that one of the goslings can buy it on a rent to own or land contract basis) absolutely must be finished by early next month. She decidedly does not want it sitting empty another winter and the young man wants to have his family back together under one roof as soon as possible. So, things have been rather busy around here these last several weeks for all of us.
> 
> By the way, someone has donated 20 bundles of roofing shingles to her non-profit. These will be used to re-roof the home of a community member who had to heat her home with her oven last winter.
> 
> Did I tell you that the IRS (government agency that handles such determinations of applications for tax status for any business start-ups in the US) responded to her application in less than 48 hours after telling her that they had received the whole app package? Unbelievable!!
> 
> That process can take 6 months just to get the paper work looked at by a live human and often another year before any decision is reached.
> 
> Sometimes God just blows my mind.
> 
> I think that I'd better get off here and get something accomplished.
> 
> Have a good evening/morning/night.
> 
> Ohio Joy


So glad to hear things are working so well for all of the goslings God is good!
Junek


----------



## Normaedern

Thank you. It is for a friend's DD. The baby is due late December.


----------



## Normaedern

so glad you are home :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern

angelam said:


> At last downloaded some pictures taken on my trip to Portugal a couple of weeks ago.


Your room with a view looks great and I love the super yacht.


----------



## Normaedern

agnescr said:


> Great yarns Julie what are they destined to become,great pictures as well.
> A great number of the fallen for what I presume was an under populated district.
> 
> This is a train dedicated to the fallen just stunning...click on the flickr link for more pictures
> 
> http://www.edinburghspotlight.com/2014/10/east-coast-unveil-for-the-fallen-locomotive/


That is beautiful tribute. If you had not posted it I would have missed it. Thank you


----------



## Normaedern

Kansas g-ma said:


> Unusual and very interesting. Bet it will keep you warm.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

tami_ohio said:


> The melatonin gives me nightmares! Hope you get some sleep


No melatonin involved and nice dream...dreamt DH was hugging me and I looked in mirror and I had my young shape again. Woke up and found it was only a dream.


----------



## Cashmeregma

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from Surrey. We had a good flight back to the Uk. Not feeling too jet lagged. Going to take it easy over the next few days.


So good to hear from you and glad you are safely home, but somehow missing you on this side of the pond. Thank goodness for computers.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> Very briefly, because I am very tired- I am home safely- posting this to mark my spot- will try to catch up when I wake later!


Glad you are home and know you will be busy unpacking, getting Ringo and preparing for company. Hope you can find out if Fale is still in NZ. I'll do some research on the Rye. Not sure about that.


----------



## Normaedern

darowil said:


> Good chance to get some knitting done. Took a photo just for today- but another machine to this one. On our walk went past a field with 3 alpapcas who just stood there looking at me.
> 
> Snugglepot and Cuddlepie is a series of books written by Australian author May Gibbs and many of the charcters are Gum Nut Babies. One of my knitting friends has crocheted 4 of them to put on the tree we are Yarn Bombing. She crocheted them with no pattern- each one is different becuase she didn't write down the pattern as she went.
> So no alpacas but Gum Nut Babies will soon follow- but I need to transfer onto the ipad to post them.
> 
> The couple of photos from this morning not all that good unfortunately-look better on the computer rather than the iPad.


The Nut babies are cute. I hope we see the tree when it is bombed


----------



## TNS

Designer1234 said:


> We used to play pick up sticks - my sister and I played it often. It got so we were quite skilful. Another childhood memory -


We used to play jacks in the girls toilets at break time, then would get lines or detention for not going out into the playground as we were meant to do. The smooth floors in the toilets were so much easier to play on than the rough Tarmac outside in the cold!


----------



## Tessadele

Lurker 2 said:


> On second thoughts, I love the rye bread so much- maybe I will continue with it!
> Must go lie down again!


So glad you're safely home, Julie. Get plenty of rest, Ringo is going to want walks & to play with his "mummy" when he gets home. 
I must say I haven't noticed eating or not eating anything help my arthritis.

Tessa.x


----------



## Cashmeregma

Julie...Pm'd you. Here's a link re: new research:
http://www.nutramed.com/arthritis/arthritisfa.htm


----------



## purl2diva

Glad to hear that Julie, Purple and Londy are all safely home.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Tessadele said:


> So glad you're safely home, Julie. Get plenty of rest, Ringo is going to want walks & to play with his "mummy" when he gets home.
> I must say I haven't noticed eating or not eating anything help my arthritis.
> 
> Tessa.x


It might depend on if it is inflammatory or not, osteo or rheumatoid. Some arthritis is bone wear that happens over time. I know it is much more complicated than that. Sadly, a lot of the things I absolutely love cause me problems and when I cut them out I do better. This is the reason I went vegetarian. I was to the point that I couldn't do anything any more and now I am quite active and can even do stairs, well limited, but still. I haven't cut out a lot of the things in the link I gave Julie. I guess if I cut everything out that they say I would be a Breatharian, or so it seems. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: As it is now, I am like Purple, added fish back in so a piscatarian. Seems to be working well. Wow, spell check kept changing piscatorial to piscatorial. No idea what that is.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Tessadele said:


> So glad you're safely home, Julie. Get plenty of rest, Ringo is going to want walks & to play with his "mummy" when he gets home.
> I must say I haven't noticed eating or not eating anything help my arthritis.
> 
> Tessa.x


Tessa, meant to say that I am so sorry you have such a difficult time with your arthritis. It changes ones' life that is for sure and can involve a lot of pain. I wish there was something that could help you dear friend. Thinking of you and big but gentle hugs.


----------



## sassafras123

Darlene, love breatharan.
Oh my gosh, I feel much better today. Yowser!
Tess, hope you feel better soon.
Julie, so happy dear Ringo will be home today.


----------



## Lurker 2

Happy Birthday to Sandy!


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> Glad you are home and know you will be busy unpacking, getting Ringo and preparing for company. Hope you can find out if Fale is still in NZ. I'll do some research on the Rye. Not sure about that.


The sitting room is a bit of a bombsite at present! clothes to be washed everywhere, as I hunted for the needles I wanted!


----------



## Lurker 2

Tessadele said:


> So glad you're safely home, Julie. Get plenty of rest, Ringo is going to want walks & to play with his "mummy" when he gets home.
> I must say I haven't noticed eating or not eating anything help my arthritis.
> 
> Tessa.x


I'm glad to be back, too!
I mostly try to cut out additives, and prepackaged- can afford organic only occasionally I will know fairly soon now what my Ringo's reaction is! I like the ide of extra loving- I have one of his favourite sausages in the fridge!


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> Julie...Pm'd you. Here's a link re: new research:
> http://www.nutramed.com/arthritis/arthritisfa.htm


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

purl2diva said:


> Glad to hear that Julie, Purple and Londy are all safely home.


The Wanderers all returning!


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> It might depend on if it is inflammatory or not, osteo or rheumatoid. Some arthritis is bone wear that happens over time. I know it is much more complicated than that. Sadly, a lot of the things I absolutely love cause me problems and when I cut them out I do better. This is the reason I went vegetarian. I was to the point that I couldn't do anything any more and now I am quite active and can even do stairs, well limited, but still. I haven't cut out a lot of the things in the link I gave Julie. I guess if I cut everything out that they say I would be a Breatharian, or so it seems. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: As it is now, I am like Purple, added fish back in so a piscatarian. Seems to be working well. Wow, spell check kept changing piscatorial to piscatorial. No idea what that is.


Must get back to bed!


----------



## Lurker 2

sassafras123 said:


> Darlene, love breatharan.
> Oh my gosh, I feel much better today. Yowser!
> Tess, hope you feel better soon.
> Julie, so happy dear Ringo will be home today.


Plus I get a run out into the countryside!


----------



## Normaedern

Lurker 2 said:


> Very briefly, because I am very tired- I am home safely- posting this to mark my spot- will try to catch up when I wake later!


So glad you are home :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KateB

Lurker 2 said:


> Very briefly, because I am very tired- I am home safely- posting this to mark my spot- will try to catch up when I wake later!


Glad you're back in one piece Julie. Have a good sleep and TTYL.


----------



## Kathleendoris

Welcome home, Julie and Josephine. I am sure you are both feeling in need of a little 'catch up' time, but I look forward to hearing your traveller's tales in due course.


----------



## jheiens

darowil said:


> God sure has been good in helping with the goslings hasn't he?


HE certainly has, Margaret. Otherwise, so many successful steps would never have been taken by any of them or us.

We are so grateful for all he does, everyday.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Bonnie7591

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Joy- I'll know by about 10-30 a.m., how he is reacting- that is approximately the time we will be at the kennels. Just making a very late supper of Tuna sandwiches- I need to go shopping- had a look in the larder- am low on many basics.
> Does anyone know?- I was talking to a woman who was very convincing that rye is bad for arthritis- I adore my rye bread I make- but if it is genuinely bad for me, I'll have to look for another grain.


I had not heard that before, I only eat rye bread if I have a choice.


----------



## angelam

Oh my gosh, I feel much better today. Yowser!

And you sound so much better Sassafrass!


----------



## Poledra65

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you Poledra. I appreciate you validating my feelings. DH just doesn't get it. Youngest DD just says don't get your feeling hurt. She said she'd involve me more if she ever gets married. LOL.
> :-D



Well, I certainly hope she does. 
Men don't get it, as my husband says, just tell him what he needs to do and the deadline to get it done and when he can go fishing. :roll:


----------



## Bonnie7591

Shirley, another great looking sweater, I love your one of a kind designs.
I'm glad you are enjoying your new location & it's nice Pats brother is close enough to visit too.
Darowil, the tree ornaments are very cute. 
Julie, I'm glad you got home safe, hopefully you will find time to get some rest before your company comes.
Great pictures from Portugal nice to see places I know I will never get to.

Dragging my butt this morning, the GKs came yesterday afternoon & GS has a terrible cough, I gave him cough medicine that is supposed to do 8 hrs but at 3 am he started to cough & every time I dosed off he had another spell of it. He slept but I didn't. I'm tempted to put some onions on his chest tonight, will see how that goes. He doesn't seem sick otherwise


----------



## tami_ohio

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from Surrey. We had a good flight back to the Uk. Not feeling too jet lagged. Going to take it easy over the next few days.


I am glad you are safely home. It was a pleasure to meet you both!


----------



## gottastch

Don't worry if he does, Julie. Our kitty does the same thing to us...tries to ignore us for a day until she just can't do it anymore and then the "love fest" begins with all the purring and rubbing and cuddling


----------



## tami_ohio

quote=Lurker 2]Very briefly, because I am very tired- I am home safely- posting this to mark my spot- will try to catch up when I wake later![/quote]

Thank you for letting us know Julie. Rest up so you can go get Ringo!


----------



## Poledra65

Normaedern said:


> Here is my baby shawl that is _finally_ finished. It is an old Sirdar pattern with only written instructions. I hadn't realised how much I had got used to charts. It is about 44 inches square.
> The second photo is for the yarn for DD's shawl. This one is a really good match. Just a shade or so darker than her dress.


Oh my, that's just beautiful!!! 
Then yarn for the shawl is so very pretty too. YUM!!


----------



## Poledra65

Normaedern said:


> Here is my baby shawl that is _finally_ finished. It is an old Sirdar pattern with only written instructions. I hadn't realised how much I had got used to charts. It is about 44 inches square.
> The second photo is for the yarn for DD's shawl. This one is a really good match. Just a shade or so darker than her dress.


Oh my, that's just beautiful!!! 
Then yarn for the shawl is so very pretty too. YUM!!


----------



## Poledra65

tami_ohio said:


> Love the yarn Julie! I hope you have made it safely home.
> 
> I have the unnamed baby sweater almost finished. I better hurry. Arriana won't wear it long! I'm going to try to post a pic from my phone.


Oh my, that is so cute, and even cuter on Arriana, she's just adorable!


----------



## Poledra65

Wombatnomore said:


> Hello Ladies!
> 
> What a sweet and dear little baby girl! She's gorgeous. :-D
> 
> Hope everyone is well and busy!


Good morning!!


----------



## jheiens

*Here is the hot and sour soup* recipe I used recently that some were asking me to share:

This one came from the Swanson broth container purchased locally. Personally I would not use the broth again. The only flavor discernible is the cayenne seasoning.

Hot and Sour soup

2 TBSP cornstarch

3 TBSP water

1 cup sliced mushrooms (shiitake or your choice)

1 carton (32 oz.) Swanson hot and sour flavor infused broth

1/2 of an8-oz. can bamboo shoots, diced

1 boneless pork chop cut into 2'' matchstick-thin strips (I omitted this)

1/2 of a 14-oz. pkg. firm tofu, drained and diced

1 egg beaten

1 green onion, thinly sliced

Hot sauce, optional

Steps:

1) Stir cornstarch into water until smooth.

2) Heat mushrooms, broth and bamboo shoots in a 4-quart saucepan over medium-high heat to a boil. Add cornstarch mixture and heat to a boil, stirring constantly.

3) Reduce heat to med-low. Stir in pork and tofu, cook for 3 minutes or until pork is cooked through. Add egg and cook 3 minutes--stirring--*occasionally*. Sprinkle with onion.

All I could taste was the heat of the cayenne--none of the ingredients. This is not anywhere near the flavor of the soup served at our favorite Chinese restaurant. Unfortunately, I had made 2x the recipe in order to serve all who could reasonably be expected to be here for supper.

Since it is intended to simply be a portion of the entire meal, I served simple pan grilled baguette with mozzarella cheese sandwiches; and they were tasty with the soup. We all really enjoyed the cold, fresh grapes (to help soothe the tongue) as dessert.

I will try the next recipe soon. It has got to have more taste than overwhelming heat!

From my Chinese cookbook published by Better Homes and Gardens:

Hot and Sour Soup
(makes 4-6 servings as part of a fuller meal)

4 cups chicken broth

1/2 cup mushrooms, thinly sliced

1/2 cup bamboo shoots, halved lengthwise

1/2 cup chopped water chestnuts

2 TBSP rice wine vinegar or white vinegar

1 TBSP soy sauce

1tsp sugar

1/2 tsp pepper

4 oz. of tofu cut into bite-size strips

1TBSP cold water

1 TBSP cornstarch

1 egg, beaten

2 TBSP finely chopped coriander, parsley, or
1 green onion, thinly sliced

STEPS:

In a large saucepan combine the broth, mushrooms, bamboo shoots, water chestnuts, vinegar, soy sauce, sugar, and pepper.
Bring mixture to boiling. Simmer, covered, for 10 minutes.

Add tofu to soup and simmer, covered, for 2 to 3 minutes.

Stir cold water into cornstarch. Stir into soup. Pour egg slowly into hot soup in a thin stream; stir gently till egg cooks and shreds, finely.

Continue cooking soup till it's slightly thickened and bubbly. Remove from heat. Stir in chopped coriander, parsley, or green onion slices. Makes 4 - 6 servings.


----------



## jheiens

I've tried to proofread the above recipes. If I missed something please let me know.

Ohio Joy


----------



## tami_ohio

Bonnie7591 said:


> Shirley, another great looking sweater, I love your one of a kind designs.
> I'm glad you are enjoying your new location & it's nice Pats brother is close enough to visit too.
> Darowil, the tree ornaments are very cute.
> Julie, I'm glad you got home safe, hopefully you will find time to get some rest before your company comes.
> Great pictures from Portugal nice to see places I know I will never get to.
> 
> Dragging my butt this morning, the GKs came yesterday afternoon & GS has a terrible cough, I gave him cough medicine that is supposed to do 8 hrs but at 3 am he started to cough & every time I dosed off he had another spell of it. He slept but I didn't. I'm tempted to put some onions on his chest tonight, will see how that goes. He doesn't seem sick otherwise


Bonnie, do you have any Vicks Vapor Rub? If so, rub some on his feet tonight, then put socks on over it. It should help the cough so you can both sleep.


----------



## Designer1234

Poledra65 said:


> Good morning!!


Hi Wombat -- welcome to our Tea Party --


----------



## gottastch

Here is a little tatted Christmas tree I've been working on. I saw a photo and thought I could figure it out myself. Lots of cut threads later, this is finally the result. I'm going to look for a darker solid green thread, I think...don't know if this looks very Christmassy. I plan to tie a small red bow near the top and add a hanging thread for placing on the actual Christmas tree


----------



## tami_ohio

The baby sweater is finished but for the weaving in of ends! I sent Sorlenna a photo of it last night. As soon as I can get Arriana in it again, I will post a photo here. She won't wear it long! 

I've had a lazy morning catching up on KPTP and emails. DD called and I got to talk to Arriana. She is fussy this morning and needed a nap, but to busy to take one! Of course.

Now I have to decide what I am going to knit next. It needs to be Christmas gifts, but I don't have any motivations for those!


----------



## Designer1234

tami_ohio said:


> Bonnie, do you have any Vicks Vapor Rub? If so, rub some on his feet tonight, then put socks on over it. It should help the cough so you can both sleep.


It is funny you should say that. I have read this on these and other threads for years. Hayley (GD) gave us both colds when we stayed there - We were both run down a bit and had problems with coughing all night. I was pretty concerned about Pat with his heart history so remembered to do this for both of us. I swear it has made a difference. Coming from a family of medical people and married to a Paramedic, I wasn't too believing but give it a try Bonnie. We both feel better and have slept for both nights we did it. We did drop by our new doctor and he check hubby out , lungs were clear which I will admit was a bit relief as I started to really worry.

Julie- I haven't read back but I see you arrived home safely so I hope you are not too weary.

I am going to go back and catch up now. S


----------



## tami_ohio

gottastch said:


> Here is a little tatted Christmas tree I've been working on. I saw a photo and thought I could figure it out myself. Lots of cut threads later, this is finally the result. I'm going to look for a darker solid green thread, I think...don't know if this looks very Christmassy. I plan to tie a small red bow near the top and add a hanging thread for placing on the actual Christmas tree


It's really pretty. I should dig out my shuttles and books, and try to remember how. Each time I see your tatting it makes me think of my grandmother. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Normaedern

Poledra65 said:


> Oh my, that's just beautiful!!!
> Then yarn for the shawl is so very pretty too. YUM!!


Thank you so much. The family it is going too has dealt with a great deal of tragedy so I had to do something special for them.


----------



## Normaedern

gottastch said:


> Here is a little tatted Christmas tree I've been working on. I saw a photo and thought I could figure it out myself. Lots of cut threads later, this is finally the result. I'm going to look for a darker solid green thread, I think...don't know if this looks very Christmassy. I plan to tie a small red bow near the top and add a hanging thread for placing on the actual Christmas tree


Beautiful. You are so clever for working it out!


----------



## tami_ohio

You might also try a teaspoon of honey mixed with 1/4 teaspoon of cinnamon. Be sure to mix the cinnamon into the honey. DD tried this when she had a cold last month after we both read it on the internet. She said it did help, just be sure to mix it, not just put the cinnamon on the spoonful of honey, because it's a LOT of cinnamon! LOL. Both have anit- viral and anit-bacterial properties.


----------



## Designer1234

Darowil - pics from your post -- I hope it is okay with you, but I have been doing this with my Imac Iphoto program. It is so simple for me to lighten up pictures so I took the liberty of doing yours. The Llamas are so interested and alert. the scenery is beautiful.I am having a lot of fun with this IPHOTO 
program -- have lightened up most of my old photos too. 

Ladies, this was posted by Darowil a few pages ago (Page 74). Shirley


----------



## Tessadele

gottastch said:


> Here is a little tatted Christmas tree I've been working on. I saw a photo and thought I could figure it out myself. Lots of cut threads later, this is finally the result. I'm going to look for a darker solid green thread, I think...don't know if this looks very Christmassy. I plan to tie a small red bow near the top and add a hanging thread for placing on the actual Christmas tree


This is just lovely, wish I was as clever as you. Thanks for showing us. If you are going to put it on a tree I think this colour will show up better than a darker green.

Tessa.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Impressive that Susan's app was handled so quickly. She must be well respected in her work for that to have happened. Congratulations to her & Ben.

Did I tell you that the IRS (government agency that handles such determinations of applications for tax status for any business start-ups in the US) responded to her application in less than 48 hours after telling her that they had received the whole app package? Unbelievable!!

That process can take 6 months just to get the paper work looked at by a live human and often another year before any decision is reached.

Sometimes God just blows my mind.

I think that I'd better get off here and get something accomplished.

Have a good evening/morning/night.

Ohio Joy[/quote]


----------



## Designer1234

Normaedern said:


> Beautiful. You are so clever for working it out!


I have always wanted to learn to Tat -- but never did manage. I am very very left handed and learning to crochet was a real challenge. I have tried tatting two or three times - but gave up. Now with my bad shoulder I doubt I will ever be able to do it. I love your tree - so nice to see you posting again.

Has anyone heard from Zoe? or GiGI?


----------



## cmaliza

Lurker 2 said:


> Sydney yarn photos, did not take a shot of the yarn I bought Elaine to say thank you for having me stay.


~~~All beautiful! Blue & green are my favorite colors...and in combo, too! Lovely knitting! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza

Cashmeregma said:
 

> Just woke up to a rainy, overcast 39f - 4c today. Took a few photos of my trees that are turning later than others from my kitchen window since it is raining. Thought I saw a black bear through the trees way back at the neighbors but with binoculars found that it is a big black van, most of which doesn't show through the trees. :XD: :XD: :XD: No need to warn anybody, thank goodness. We would normally only get brown bears and then really only one and have never seen one here. Poor things must come up from the Alleghany's and the southern tier.
> 
> Here is a photo from the Irish Tea Room menu and pastry case. A few names I'm not familiar with. I figured, rather than getting an incorrect explanation from the internet I would let someone who knows explain what Banoffee pie is. From what I read it is bananas, whipped cream, and toffee, with the addition of chocolate sometimes, which changes the name to Port monei.(sp?)


~~~what a lovely view to greet you each day! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza

flyty1n said:


> I loved the yarn and cowls, beautiul and amazing to me that you can just make up the pattern as you go along Julie and Gagesmom. I find that outstanding.
> Beautiful October weather here and I am enjoying the color on the mountains. I took pictures yesterday, so note the redness on the mountains. These are the scrub oak and mountain maples. If I can get this to work, I'll add a picture of the colorful new quilt my sister made for me. As Shirley pointed out, color gives me joy. I'll also add a picture of Molly in the tomatoes which she loves.


~~~Great photos! Those mountains sure do overwhelm all else!
Lovely quilt....I am always in awe of how one puts them together to make such pretty patterns!
Does Molly eat the tomatoes? Or does she like the smell? :lol:


----------



## pammie1234

Joy, love Hot and Sour Soup, but not too fond of tofu. I guess I'll try it as it is probably in all of the recipes!

Shirley, I want to learn to tat also. I just don't know what book to get. I think the shuttle I have was my grandmother's.

Julie, so glad that you are home. Get some well needed rest before the company gets there!


----------



## gottastch

Tessadele said:


> This is just lovely, wish I was as clever as you. Thanks for showing us. If you are going to put it on a tree I think this colour will show up better than a darker green.
> 
> Tessa.


Oooh, thank you Tessa...never thought of it like that before


----------



## cmaliza

Poledra65 said:


> Yay, on getting the ceiling hole fixed. Hope that you don't have anymore leaks.


~~~Well, the hole is "fixed"....but what a mess they left! And they did not cover things well, so the dust is EVERYWHERE! I expected some dust, but they did not clean up. I am very disappointed....also, after saying repeatedly that the WHOLE ceiling had to be painted....they did not do that....so we have a patchy looking ceiling. My problem is that the work was upstairs, and stairs are a challenge...so I trusted that they did what we had specified. Oh well.....not the end of the world....just an inconvenience, or as my DH often says...."problems of affluence". Gotta' keep things in perspective!
Good wishes and healing vibes to all in need...and general birthday greetings to all...glad everyone was born! :thumbup:


----------



## gottastch

Thanks for the kind words about my tatting. I am just so taken with it. Don't get me wrong, I still love my knitting and crochet...just another addiction for the "thread obsessed"  There are lots and lots of videos on You Tube (even for the very beginners)...even left-handed ones. It is so very much easier to watch someone doing it, instead of reading how (for me anyway).


----------



## Lurker 2

So many have commented on my being home, I am NOT going to try to answer individually- the day is starting with the Breakfast News- I hear that Pistorius has been given a sentence of five years gaol. Must take my morning meds!
Have given in and started a Travelling Vine in the Icy blue yarn loving it!
And Oscar de Laurentis has died.


----------



## Wombatnomore

Hello Lovely Ladies,

Have posted a picture of 'Emerald green shawl' in pictures. 

Let me know what you think.


----------



## Poledra65

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh no, I am laughing just imagining Ryssa with a caffeine high. :shock:


LOLOLOL!!!!!!!!! :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## nittergma

Gottastch, I love your tatting!! I have some table mats that are like that I think my grandma must have made them. She taught me knitting and sewing.

I recently went to the Dr's because I haven't been feeling well. It turns out I have an over active Thyroid. That was a surprise to me! Now I have to see an Endocrinologist. I'm not sure what will happen after that but I hate to take more pills, but I will if it's for my health. Daralene, have you looked into natural remedies?


----------



## Lurker 2

Wombatnomore said:


> Hello Lovely Ladies,
> 
> Have posted a picture of 'Emerald green shawl' in pictures.
> 
> Let me know what you think.


Well! I think it looks beautiful- there is no harm in simple!


----------



## TNS

gottastch said:


> Here is a little tatted Christmas tree I've been working on. I saw a photo and thought I could figure it out myself. Lots of cut threads later, this is finally the result. I'm going to look for a darker solid green thread, I think...don't know if this looks very Christmassy. I plan to tie a small red bow near the top and add a hanging thread for placing on the actual Christmas tree


That's so pretty. You are clever to be able to work it from a photo, I can't even do tatting!


----------



## TNS

Welcome home to Purple and London, and to Julie. I hope you all get a good rest, then enjoy all the wonderful memories you have - and wool! And a welcome home to Ringo too.


----------



## Lurker 2

TNS said:


> Welcome home to Purple and London, and to Julie. I hope you all get a good rest, then enjoy all the wonderful memories you have - and wool! And a welcome home to Ringo too.


Thanks so much, Lin! I actually got some real sleep last night! the travelling vine is working up nicely!
And not too many more hours and the lady will be here to take me to get Ringo!


----------



## Normaedern

Lurker 2 said:


> Well! I think it looks beautiful- there is no harm in simple!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: re: Emerald shawl!!


----------



## jknappva

gottastch said:


> Here is a little tatted Christmas tree I've been working on. I saw a photo and thought I could figure it out myself. Lots of cut threads later, this is finally the result. I'm going to look for a darker solid green thread, I think...don't know if this looks very Christmassy. I plan to tie a small red bow near the top and add a hanging thread for placing on the actual Christmas tree [/quote
> Beautiful!! Tatting is so delicate looking.
> Junek


----------



## Poledra65

angelam said:


> At last downloaded some pictures taken on my trip to Portugal a couple of weeks ago.


Gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## Bonnie7591

tami_ohio said:


> Bonnie, do you have any Vicks Vapor Rub? If so, rub some on his feet tonight, then put socks on over it. It should help the cough so you can both sleep.


Usually that works but I did that last night along with the cough syrup his mom sent, he was quiet until 3 am but the coughing started again :roll:
That's why I thought I might try onions tonight but he might nt be pleased with grandma :lol:


----------



## Poledra65

jheiens said:


> So happy to hear the *Londy and Purple* have made it home safely.
> You two were certainly a joy to have at the KAP but sure wish we could have had a lot more time to just visit together. Perhaps another time?
> 
> Wishing *Julie* a safe trip home and a joyous reunion with Ringo.
> 
> *Kaye*, I can post the hot and sour soup recipes here or in a PM--your choice.
> 
> I'm trying to find time to get the catalogue and the charts of the afghans organized so that Rookie can work out the spreadsheet. Unfortunately, the house that Susan used to provide teaching opportunities for the goslings (and which she and Ben are trying to get finished so that one of the goslings can buy it on a rent to own or land contract basis) absolutely must be finished by early next month. She decidedly does not want it sitting empty another winter and the young man wants to have his family back together under one roof as soon as possible. So, things have been rather busy around here these last several weeks for all of us.
> 
> By the way, someone has donated 20 bundles of roofing shingles to her non-profit. These will be used to re-roof the home of a community member who had to heat her home with her oven last winter.
> 
> Did I tell you that the IRS (government agency that handles such determinations of applications for tax status for any business start-ups in the US) responded to her application in less than 48 hours after telling her that they had received the whole app package? Unbelievable!!
> 
> That process can take 6 months just to get the paper work looked at by a live human and often another year before any decision is reached.
> 
> Sometimes God just blows my mind.
> 
> I think that I'd better get off here and get something accomplished.
> 
> Have a good evening/morning/night.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Oh, you can share it here, that way you will only have to post it once, because I'm sure there are others who will love to have it too. 
I take it that it was a winner, awesome. :thumbup: 
Thank you. 
Fantastic on the roofing shingles, and even better on hearing back from the IRS so quickly, that is amazing.


----------



## Cashmeregma

sassafras123 said:


> Darlene, love breatharan.
> Oh my gosh, I feel much better today. Yowser!
> Tess, hope you feel better soon.
> Julie, so happy dear Ringo will be home today.


So wonderful that you are feeling better. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591

nittergma said:


> Gottastch, I love your tatting!! I have some table mats that are like that I think my grandma must have made them. She taught me knitting and sewing.
> 
> I recently went to the Dr's because I haven't been feeling well. It turns out I have an over active Thyroid. That was a surprise to me! Now I have to see an Endocrinologist. I'm not sure what will happen after that but I hate to take more pills, but I will if it's for my health. Daralene, have you looked into natural remedies?


DHs cousin had overactive thyroid, she had to take a radioactive drink to "kill" the thyroid, now takes thyroid replacement. Mine is low so I take the replacement


----------



## Cashmeregma

Bonnie7591 said:


> I had not heard that before, I only eat rye bread if I have a choice.


Rye is my favorite when I am out. At home we have sprouted grain bread.


----------



## tami_ohio

Bonnie7591 said:


> Usually that works but I did that last night along with the cough syrup his mom sent, he was quiet until 3 am but the coughing started again :roll:
> That's why I thought I might try onions tonight but he might nt be pleased with grandma :lol:


 :thumbup: No, he might not be pleased with you! I hope you both get some sleep tonight.


----------



## Cashmeregma

gottastch said:


> Here is a little tatted Christmas tree I've been working on. I saw a photo and thought I could figure it out myself. Lots of cut threads later, this is finally the result. I'm going to look for a darker solid green thread, I think...don't know if this looks very Christmassy. I plan to tie a small red bow near the top and add a hanging thread for placing on the actual Christmas tree


Gorgeous. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

darowil said:


> Good chance to get some knitting done. Took a photo just for today- but another machine to this one. On our walk went past a field with 3 alpapcas who just stood there looking at me.
> 
> Snugglepot and Cuddlepie is a series of books written by Australian author May Gibbs and many of the charcters are Gum Nut Babies. One of my knitting friends has crocheted 4 of them to put on the tree we are Yarn Bombing. She crocheted them with no pattern- each one is different becuase she didn't write down the pattern as she went.
> So no alpacas but Gum Nut Babies will soon follow- but I need to transfer onto the ipad to post them.
> 
> The couple of photos from this morning not all that good unfortunately-look better on the computer rather than the iPad.


Love the little Gum Nut Babies, those are so cute. Some days I'd love an alpaca, then I remember how much work they would be and realize, I want them, not so much. lol, Caring for them would take up too much knitting and TP time. :lol:


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> Very briefly, because I am very tired- I am home safely- posting this to mark my spot- will try to catch up when I wake later!


 :thumbup: 
YAY!! 
It's always nice to go, but always really nice to get back home afterward.


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> Happy Birthday to Sandy!


I'll echo that, 
Happy Birthday Sandy!!


----------



## Poledra65

jheiens said:


> *Here is the hot and sour soup* recipe I used recently that some were asking me to share:
> 
> Thank you so much, saved so that I can go get everything needed.


----------



## Poledra65

Designer1234 said:


> I finally finished the front and back and the majority of both sleeves on the new pullover I am knitting. It is worsted and I think I will be able to wear it all winter under a rain proof shell. I think it is going to a comfy sweater. Here is the work in progress.


Oh I like that one really well Shirley, great design and I love your short sleeved one you posted after this post. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

gottastch said:


> Here is a little tatted Christmas tree I've been working on. I saw a photo and thought I could figure it out myself. Lots of cut threads later, this is finally the result. I'm going to look for a darker solid green thread, I think...don't know if this looks very Christmassy. I plan to tie a small red bow near the top and add a hanging thread for placing on the actual Christmas tree


Oooh, pretty! You are doing very well with the tatting I think. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

Normaedern said:


> Thank you so much. The family it is going too has dealt with a great deal of tragedy so I had to do something special for them.


I agree, something special is called for in that situation.


----------



## Poledra65

Designer1234 said:


> Darowil - pics from your post -- I hope it is okay with you, but I have been doing this with my Imac Iphoto program. It is so simple for me to lighten up pictures so I took the liberty of doing yours. The Llamas are so interested and alert. the scenery is beautiful.I am having a lot of fun with this IPHOTO
> program -- have lightened up most of my old photos too.
> 
> Ladies, this was posted by Darowil a few pages ago (Page 74). Shirley


Shirley, that is some photo program you have, it works wonders, too bad it's only for Macs, but it sure does lighten and brighten things up doesn't it.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> :thumbup:
> YAY!!
> It's always nice to go, but always really nice to get back home afterward.


That is so true!


----------



## Poledra65

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Well, the hole is "fixed"....but what a mess they left! And they did not cover things well, so the dust is EVERYWHERE! I expected some dust, but they did not clean up. I am very disappointed....also, after saying repeatedly that the WHOLE ceiling had to be painted....they did not do that....so we have a patchy looking ceiling. My problem is that the work was upstairs, and stairs are a challenge...so I trusted that they did what we had specified. Oh well.....not the end of the world....just an inconvenience, or as my DH often says...."problems of affluence". Gotta' keep things in perspective!
> Good wishes and healing vibes to all in need...and general birthday greetings to all...glad everyone was born! :thumbup:


Well, at least it's done, and hopefully once the mess is cleaned up and the ceiling repainted, it will be good to go for the long haul. The problem with stairs for sure, we just have to hope and trust that they are going to do what is stipulated.


----------



## Poledra65

Wombatnomore said:


> Hello Lovely Ladies,
> 
> Have posted a picture of 'Emerald green shawl' in pictures.
> 
> Let me know what you think.


I love it!


----------



## Designer1234

Poledra65 said:


> Shirley, that is some photo program you have, it works wonders, too bad it's only for Macs, but it sure does lighten and brighten things up doesn't it.


It is the Iphoto program which is quite common to Macs. I have had the program for years but was fooling around awhile ago and voila! I saw what it could do with very dark pictures. I have been sorting out my own which sometimes are very dark and it makes such a difference if you want to share them with people. I just am a bit concerned that someone might not prefer I do that for their pics. Oh well, I am sure they know they are welcome to tell me so.

I do a lot more cropping with it as well. There is a quick fix feature and then there is another feature where you can sharpen, brighten, soften and many other things so it is interesting to work with it. My son takes a lot of long distance photos but they often are fuzzy -- I showed him how to sharpen them on the IPhotos and he uses it all the time.

I think some of us get used to using only certain aspects without realizing there is an interesting world out there. Fun to try stuff- amazing what can happen.


----------



## cmaliza

Aran said:


> Just a quick note to say that Barack O'Kitty is still way too skinny but seems to be doing much better otherwise. He's eating pretty good so hopefully, he'll get a bit bigger soon.
> 
> I have a big prayer request. My friend Marie Cotton is dying. She's in her 80's so it's not as if her life is being cut short. Still, it was a terrible shock when I learned that hospice had been called. Her husband's name is Wendell Cotton, and they've been married a really long time (at least 50 years). They've been members of my Quaker Meeting a very long time as well. Marie used to knit quite a lot & has been an avid reader & collector of prayers, poetry, and spiritual things.
> 
> Here is a song I sang as vocal ministry during Quaker Meeting today. I suspect that the words & music are original, Please tell me they are not.
> 
> Walk with me.
> Talk with me.
> Together we will be
> One in love.
> One in grief.
> One in suffering.
> One in peace.
> 
> Walk with me.
> Talk with me.
> Together we will be
> Fed and clothed.
> Blest and cursed.
> 
> Walk with me.
> Talk with me.
> Together we will be
> One in love.
> One in grief.
> One in suffering.
> One in peace.


~~~Prayers of comfort and peace for all. Even if expected, loss is always hard...so final for us. I am sure this fine lady will be missed by many. Treasure & cherish your memories of her.


----------



## nittergma

Wow, that sounds bad! I hope I don't have to do that!!!


Bonnie7591 said:


> DHs cousin had overactive thyroid, she had to take a radioactive drink to "kill" the thyroid, now takes thyroid replacement. Mine is low so I take the replacement


----------



## cmaliza

gottastch said:


> He just lost in the semi-finals...thought it was the finals. Guess there were so many cars there this time that they had to do "things" in stages. Oh well, their season is over for the year (starts up again in February) so I really think they are kinda glad to be going home and staying home for a while
> 
> I just picked leaves in the back yard...see if I'm all thumbs today or if I can actually make the leaves look like the photo tutorial


~~~Looks grand! I'd like to try those, but not sure without a video. I'm basically not that talented.


----------



## cmaliza

pacer said:


> What a busy day. I got all of the laundry done and most of the dirty dishes are done. I will finish that tomorrow evening. Went to church in the morning and had a rare opportunity of eating lunch as a family. I finally got some groceries in the house. I need to get to the butcher shop this week. Tomorrow, Matthew and I will mail 12 boxes to a location that was destroyed by tornadoes during the summer. Our church is sending winter coats and other warm clothing. I sent some of my knitted items to them. The snowflake cowl that I made for my workshop is going to them. Today I learned that Faith and Bella's older sister will be having surgery soon to remove a cancerous tumor which is in her thyroid. That makes 3 out of their 5 children dealing with serious medical conditions. They are really a wonderful family, buy enough is enough for them. Please keep them in your prayers. This child is a junior in high school. I love her as well as all of the children in this family. I guess I need to see if they will need a meal soon. It will be tough as we are so busy at work right now, but I will do it.


~~~Adding the 3rd child to the prayers. You are right...enough is enough! Bless you, too, for taking such good care of them. You are a bright light in their lives, for sure!


----------



## cmaliza

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from Halifax airport. We are waiting for our flight home. We have had a wonderful time this side of the Pond. Seem so many wonderful things and met some lovrly people. Thankyou to all who enriched our trip. Hugs Londy and Purple


~~~And we feel enriched as well.....such a treat to meet you both! We are all the better for sharing a part of your trip! Travel safely, and come back soon!


----------



## Lurker 2

And here is the Icy Blue yarn as it is knitting up, first repeat of the 12 row pattern completed, Travelling Vine!


----------



## cmaliza

Bonnie7591 said:


> Shirley, I've tried to send photos from Icab mobile, if it doesn't work I'll have to email to someone For them to post. Wish me luck


~~~Really nice! I love dragon flies and cat tails. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

Designer1234 said:


> It is the Iphoto program which is quite common to Macs. I have had the program for years but was fooling around awhile ago and voila! I saw what it could do with very dark pictures. I have been sorting out my own which sometimes are very dark and it makes such a difference if you want to share them with people. I just am a bit concerned that someone might not prefer I do that for their pics. Oh well, I am sure they know they are welcome to tell me so.
> 
> I do a lot more cropping with it as well. There is a quick fix feature and then there is another feature where you can sharpen, brighten, soften and many other things so it is interesting to work with it. My son takes a lot of long distance photos but they often are fuzzy -- I showed him how to sharpen them on the IPhotos and he uses it all the time.
> 
> I think some of us get used to using only certain aspects without realizing there is an interesting world out there. Fun to try stuff- amazing what can happen.


Well you are welcome to enhance my photos anytime.


----------



## Sorlenna

Lurker 2 said:


> And here is the Icy Blue yarn as it is knitting up, first repeat of the 12 row pattern completed, Travelling Vine!


Oh, it's lovely! And I am glad you are home again, which in my opinion, is the best place to be.  About two hours from now, by my reckoning, you and little Ringo will be reunited! :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> And here is the Icy Blue yarn as it is knitting up, first repeat of the 12 row pattern completed, Travelling Vine!


That is working up really very prettily.


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorlenna said:


> Oh, it's lovely! And I am glad you are home again, which in my opinion, is the best place to be.  About two hours from now, by my reckoning, you and little Ringo will be reunited! :thumbup:


I am very pleased with the way the yarn is handling- there will be a stripe- of which I am not overly fond in Lace- but the colour gradation is not too extreme.


----------



## cmaliza

Lurker 2 said:


> I reckon I walked more than a mile today, getting 'bushed' in the Station, and waiting at the wrong place for my friend Vivien- thank goodness for the mobile! or it would have been a wasted trip! We had a late lunch at Bondi Junction, which is close to Vivien's new flat- she literally has a mattress on the floor at the moment, but will buy a fridge soon, and then is taking a trip to Ikea- which she was starting to explain to me- they don't exist in NZ! But I told her I had been there while in Glasgow in 2011, so she will have a very trendy set up, and expects soon to buy a car as well. My legs are cramping because of all that walking but that is a matter of not letting it develop. And partly explains why I am sitting up typing this. This time tomorrow I will be in NZ! I have my $12 trundle case roped up, because as I had feared the zips gave way, but so long as it gets me home it caused a lot less expenditure than the average travel bag! I found some excellent rope in Mitre 10. while exploring York Street. The cabin bag weighs 6.5 kg, so the laptop power supply won't be anywhere near .5 of a KG, and will go in tomorrow morning- can't get through the night without it- especially with my legs playing up. I am all packed up, except for the power supply and my nighty- the scales will go as hand luggage- I bought it last year when I thought I was coming over here for good- I had booked for two extra cases. They are very reassuring that you have your cabin weight right The yarn knitting and needles are all packed in the big bag. Just have to survive the night, and this stupid cramping.


~~~Don't know if it will help (probably too late at this point), but a friend told me, and I have tried it a couple of times...seems to work...if you have a cramp, press down on the space between nose and upper lip and hold. Can't explain it at all, but I have used that and it does work to ease the cramp away. weird. Hope you are safely home, crampless! Take care....


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> That is working up really very prettily.


I do love the colours, myself.


----------



## jknappva

Poledra65 said:


> I'll echo that,
> Happy Birthday Sandy!!


A very happy birthday, Sandy...May the coming year be filled with joy for you.
Junek


----------



## cmaliza

Gweniepooh said:


> Julie the house painting will still be done though won't it? I certainly hope so and that a ramp be built. I still have the kitchen to finish painting but with the KAP and now the wedding it is still on hold. Not worrying about it though.
> 
> I got quite a bit of sorting done in my craft room yesterday. Hope to get more done today. Somehow messed up on the final triangle of the 2nd wingspan last night so plan on frogging it back some and finessing it up today. I would like to get it completed today. I ordered a clothes steamer off of Amazon.com this weekend and it should be delivered today. According to the tracking from UPS it is out for delivery now. I want to try it especially for blocking acrylics. We shall see how it works.
> 
> Silly I know but I'm feeling a bit "left out" on DD's wedding plans. I know I should be glad she has been so efficient and gotten everything done but really looked forward to helping her. All I'm doing is a fruit bowl, veggie tray, hummus with crackers & party bread, and a pasta salad. Now I know that seems a lot but I guess I'm just a bit sensitive to the fact that the wedding is to be at future MIL home and all. Now that I've put it in print I know I'm feeling silly. DD is going up Friday to decorate and on Sat. night will spend the night down there. I guess I'm just being silly; asked DD for her future MIL's phone number (twice) so I could call her and introduce myself and see if there was anything she need me to do and DD still hasn't given it to me. In fact, she has ignored my request totally. Yep, feeling hurt and should just be grateful. Just not feeling "mother of the bride-ish" is all. Silly, silly, silly. Just ignore my moping attitude.
> 
> Well, off to frog and re-knit. Guess I need to eat some breakfast too. Hugs to all.


~~~Not silly at all. I'd bet that DD thinks she is easing your life because of all the work she saw you put in on the KAP, and this is coming so close after. I know the feeling....our DD did similarly. She took care of almost everything. Nope, you are not silly. Maybe time for a little heart-to-heart....and insist on the phone number. IS there another way to ge the number? From your future SIL, perhaps?
Maybe you could host a bridesmaids' luncheon, including the future MIL?
Our hearts are with you....


----------



## machriste

Happy birthday, Sandy!

Julie, the icy blue yarn is really working up nicely. Love it!!!

Another beautiful fall day here in Minnesota. Can't believe it's going on this long. My flowers on the patio have not frozen yet. Leaf color is really spectacular around the Twin Cities. 

Prayers and hugs,
Marilyn


----------



## jheiens

Gweniepooh said:


> Impressive that Susan's app was handled so quickly. She must be well respected in her work for that to have happened. Congratulations to her & Ben.
> 
> Did I tell you that the IRS (government agency that handles such determinations of applications for tax status for any business start-ups in the US) responded to her application in less than 48 hours after telling her that they had received the whole app package? Unbelievable!!
> 
> Susan had read everything she needed and then filled out all the paperwork prior to taking it to consultant, who read it over and made very few minor changes, mostly typos. They mailed it off with the rather stiff fee for a non-profit app and it obviously sailed right through.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## sassafras123

Well rats, two hours at GYN and exhausted. To see her again in three weeks.


----------



## cmaliza

Normaedern said:


> Here is my baby shawl that is _finally_ finished. It is an old Sirdar pattern with only written instructions. I hadn't realised how much I had got used to charts. It is about 44 inches square.
> The second photo is for the yarn for DD's shawl. This one is a really good match. Just a shade or so darker than her dress.


~~~Very precious! Will surely be treasured!


----------



## TNS

Lurker 2 said:


> And here is the Icy Blue yarn as it is knitting up, first repeat of the 12 row pattern completed, Travelling Vine!


Ooh that's so pretty, colours and pattern.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> And here is the Icy Blue yarn as it is knitting up, first repeat of the 12 row pattern completed, Travelling Vine!


That is so gorgeous!!! Really beautiful and the color is perfect.


----------



## Cashmeregma

jheiens said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Impressive that Susan's app was handled so quickly. She must be well respected in her work for that to have happened. Congratulations to her & Ben.
> 
> Did I tell you that the IRS (government agency that handles such determinations of applications for tax status for any business start-ups in the US) responded to her application in less than 48 hours after telling her that they had received the whole app package? Unbelievable!!
> 
> Susan had read everything she needed and then filled out all the paperwork prior to taking it to consultant, who read it over and made very few minor changes, mostly typos. They mailed it off with the rather stiff fee for a non-profit app and it obviously sailed right through.
> 
> Ohio Joy
> 
> 
> 
> That is really something. I waited 4 yrs. to get permission to live in Germany, not wanting to lose my green card and I was already living there that 4 yrs. before I got it. BRAVO, was meant to be.
Click to expand...


----------



## Cashmeregma

sassafras123 said:


> Well rats, two hours at GYN and exhausted. To see her again in three weeks.


Was hoping that would be it. Now for more patience.


----------



## KateB

Wombatnomore said:


> Hello Lovely Ladies,
> 
> Have posted a picture of 'Emerald green shawl' in pictures.
> 
> Let me know what you think.


It looks lovely and must have taken an age to make! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza

tami_ohio said:


> Love the yarn Julie! I hope you have made it safely home.
> 
> I have the unnamed baby sweater almost finished. I better hurry. Arriana won't wear it long! I'm going to try to post a pic from my phone.


~~~Lovely!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Hey. Just caught up. Feeling sluggish today. *Designer* loved the sweaters. You are amazing. *Gottastch* your tatting is fabulous. Hard to imagine that it hasn't been that long ago since you just started. *Julie* so glad you're home and resting comfortably in your own bed. I know you will be glad to pick up Ringo.

Got call from DD's future MIL last night. Had a nice chat. Quite a chatter box; barely got much said but it was pleasant. Did confront DD about how I was feeling; BIG mistake. Ended up with her shouting/yelling at me over the phone. Realized how unbelievably she has misinterpreted some comments I had made to her which shows me how she still beats herself up for having been a pregnant teen mom (though married for 14 years. She is very insecure within about herself which makes me very sad for her. I have ALWAYS tried to be loving, supportive, and definitely nonjudgemental of her regarding her early start to motherhood but she is still so embarrassed and unsettled with herself in regard to that. Breaks my heart. I think we are okay today but I'm just feeling low. I pray she will someday realize no one of any importance thinks ill of her or judges her past. I just love her to pieces.


----------



## cmaliza

tami_ohio said:


> I haven't seen her in two weeks. She stayed with one of her godmother a this morning while DD took care of some business. She was good but not happy about it and hasn't been sleeping well either. DD was giving her a bath in the kitchen sink when I got there. When she saw me I got a huge grin! My hands were cold so I didn't try to hold her for over an hour. She had been playing on the floor jabbering away. I finally told her Baccia needed hugs and kisses. DD passed her over. Thumb went in the mouth with a grin around it. The head tipped back just waiting for the neck kisses to come. Oh, the belly laughs! And then she was done. Later she was tired in moms lap. She turned her head and pointed to me. She wanted to snuggle me a minute before going back to mom to go to sleep! That was a first. So special! She will be 9 months the 28th.


~~~Sweet baby! Write that story down for her baby book!


----------



## cmaliza

agnescr said:


> Great yarns Julie what are they destined to become,great pictures as well.
> A great number of the fallen for what I presume was an under populated district.
> 
> This is a train dedicated to the fallen just stunning...click on the flickr link for more pictures
> 
> http://www.edinburghspotlight.com/2014/10/east-coast-unveil-for-the-fallen-locomotive/


~~~Love the train idea...and photos. Thanks!


----------



## cmaliza

pammie1234 said:


> This group certainly has some precious grandchildren!


~~~Did we ever get a final count?


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Normaedern said:


> The Nut babies are cute. I hope we see the tree when it is bombed


Oh, yes, loved the Nut babies-- and nice to have hands in pix for size comparison.


----------



## cmaliza

angelam said:


> Glad you're home safely Julie. Have a good rest now and take things easy for a few days.


~~~Ditto! Have a nice reunion tomorrow!


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Cashmeregma said:


> Julie...Pm'd you. Here's a link re: new research:
> http://www.nutramed.com/arthritis/arthritisfa.htm


This is rheumatoid not osteoarthritis. In case someone didn't notice the diff.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

gottastch said:


> Here is a little tatted Christmas tree I've been working on. I saw a photo and thought I could figure it out myself. Lots of cut threads later, this is finally the result. I'm going to look for a darker solid green thread, I think...don't know if this looks very Christmassy. I plan to tie a small red bow near the top and add a hanging thread for placing on the actual Christmas tree


Very pretty!


----------



## Kansas g-ma

jheiens said:


> *Here is the hot and sour soup* recipe I used recently that some were asking me to share:
> The only flavor discernible is the cayenne seasoning.
> 
> I will try the next recipe soon. It has got to have more taste than overwhelming heat!
> 
> 
> 
> TY for posting-- once I read your comment about the cayenne taste I decided not to try it. Will be looking forward to your experiments. One big problem with living alone and having almost no company is you can't try stuff unless willing to eat it for a long while, esp soup.
Click to expand...


----------



## Poledra65

sassafras123 said:


> Well rats, two hours at GYN and exhausted. To see her again in three weeks.


 :thumbdown: :thumbdown: Hopefully you'll have better answers in 3 weeks.


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> And here is the Icy Blue yarn as it is knitting up, first repeat of the 12 row pattern completed, Travelling Vine!


Oh I love the colour, it is going to make a lovely traveling vine. :thumbup:


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Wombatnomore said:


> Hello Lovely Ladies,
> 
> Have posted a picture of 'Emerald green shawl' in pictures.
> 
> Let me know what you think.


It was very pretty-- I saw it earlier today.


----------



## Poledra65

Gweniepooh said:


> Hey. Just caught up. Feeling sluggish today. *Designer* loved the sweaters. You are amazing. *Gottastch* your tatting is fabulous. Hard to imagine that it hasn't been that long ago since you just started. *Julie* so glad you're home and resting comfortably in your own bed. I know you will be glad to pick up Ringo.
> 
> Got call from DD's future MIL last night. Had a nice chat. Quite a chatter box; barely got much said but it was pleasant. Did confront DD about how I was feeling; BIG mistake. Ended up with her shouting/yelling at me over the phone. Realized how unbelievably she has misinterpreted some comments I had made to her which shows me how she still beats herself up for having been a pregnant teen mom (though married for 14 years. She is very insecure within about herself which makes me very sad for her. I have ALWAYS tried to be loving, supportive, and definitely nonjudgemental of her regarding her early start to motherhood but she is still so embarrassed and unsettled with herself in regard to that. Breaks my heart. I think we are okay today but I'm just feeling low. I pray she will someday realize no one of any importance thinks ill of her or judges her past. I just love her to pieces.


Hopefully she will come around to realizing that, you're probably the only one she feels safe venting at, she trusts you to not run when she does so. 
I'm sure with the stress of planning the wedding and all, the insecurities came out and your the one to get the fallout, at least you understand why, so can sorta work around it. 
HUGS!!
On another note, glad you had a good chat with the chatty MIL, that is a positive thing.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Poledra65 said:


> I'll echo that,
> Happy Birthday Sandy!!


Oh, boy, me, too! Happy b-day, Sandy.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gweniepooh said:


> Hey. Just caught up. Feeling sluggish today. *Designer* loved the sweaters. You are amazing. *Gottastch* your tatting is fabulous. Hard to imagine that it hasn't been that long ago since you just started. *Julie* so glad you're home and resting comfortably in your own bed. I know you will be glad to pick up Ringo.
> 
> Got call from DD's future MIL last night. Had a nice chat. Quite a chatter box; barely got much said but it was pleasant. Did confront DD about how I was feeling; BIG mistake. Ended up with her shouting/yelling at me over the phone. Realized how unbelievably she has misinterpreted some comments I had made to her which shows me how she still beats herself up for having been a pregnant teen mom (though married for 14 years. She is very insecure within about herself which makes me very sad for her. I have ALWAYS tried to be loving, supportive, and definitely nonjudgemental of her regarding her early start to motherhood but she is still so embarrassed and unsettled with herself in regard to that. Breaks my heart. I think we are okay today but I'm just feeling low. I pray she will someday realize no one of any importance thinks ill of her or judges her past. I just love her to pieces.


So sorry that happened Gwen. Sounds like she is really stressed out. I can't imagine how heartbroken you felt after her reaction. I feel sad for you. All you wanted to do was help.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Lurker 2 said:


> And here is the Icy Blue yarn as it is knitting up, first repeat of the 12 row pattern completed, Travelling Vine!


Oh, my, how very pretty!


----------



## jknappva

Gweniepooh said:


> Hey. Just caught up. Feeling sluggish today. *Designer* loved the sweaters. You are amazing. *Gottastch* your tatting is fabulous. Hard to imagine that it hasn't been that long ago since you just started. *Julie* so glad you're home and resting comfortably in your own bed. I know you will be glad to pick up Ringo.
> 
> Got call from DD's future MIL last night. Had a nice chat. Quite a chatter box; barely got much said but it was pleasant. Did confront DD about how I was feeling; BIG mistake. Ended up with her shouting/yelling at me over the phone. Realized how unbelievably she has misinterpreted some comments I had made to her which shows me how she still beats herself up for having been a pregnant teen mom (though married for 14 years. She is very insecure within about herself which makes me very sad for her. I have ALWAYS tried to be loving, supportive, and definitely nonjudgemental of her regarding her early start to motherhood but she is still so embarrassed and unsettled with herself in regard to that. Breaks my heart. I think we are okay today but I'm just feeling low. I pray she will someday realize no one of any importance thinks ill of her or judges her past. I just love her to pieces.


Oh, Gwen, I'm so sorry that your DD completely misunderstood your concern. But I'm sure she'll soon realize AGAIN how much you love her. Hugs,


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Gweniepooh said:


> Hey. Just caught up. Feeling sluggish today. *Designer* loved the sweaters. You are amazing. *Gottastch* your tatting is fabulous. Hard to imagine that it hasn't been that long ago since you just started. *Julie* so glad you're home and resting comfortably in your own bed. I know you will be glad to pick up Ringo.
> 
> Got call from DD's future MIL last night. Had a nice chat. Quite a chatter box; barely got much said but it was pleasant. Did confront DD about how I was feeling; BIG mistake. Ended up with her shouting/yelling at me over the phone. Realized how unbelievably she has misinterpreted some comments I had made to her which shows me how she still beats herself up for having been a pregnant teen mom (though married for 14 years. She is very insecure within about herself which makes me very sad for her. I have ALWAYS tried to be loving, supportive, and definitely nonjudgemental of her regarding her early start to motherhood but she is still so embarrassed and unsettled with herself in regard to that. Breaks my heart. I think we are okay today but I'm just feeling low. I pray she will someday realize no one of any importance thinks ill of her or judges her past. I just love her to pieces.


My heart goes out to you-- my family has some of the same issues, hard to handle. Prayers coming your way and a couple BIG HUGS.


----------



## cmaliza

Gweniepooh said:


> Hey. Just caught up. Feeling sluggish today. *Designer* loved the sweaters. You are amazing. *Gottastch* your tatting is fabulous. Hard to imagine that it hasn't been that long ago since you just started. *Julie* so glad you're home and resting comfortably in your own bed. I know you will be glad to pick up Ringo.
> 
> Got call from DD's future MIL last night. Had a nice chat. Quite a chatter box; barely got much said but it was pleasant. Did confront DD about how I was feeling; BIG mistake. Ended up with her shouting/yelling at me over the phone. Realized how unbelievably she has misinterpreted some comments I had made to her which shows me how she still beats herself up for having been a pregnant teen mom (though married for 14 years. She is very insecure within about herself which makes me very sad for her. I have ALWAYS tried to be loving, supportive, and definitely nonjudgemental of her regarding her early start to motherhood but she is still so embarrassed and unsettled with herself in regard to that. Breaks my heart. I think we are okay today but I'm just feeling low. I pray she will someday realize no one of any importance thinks ill of her or judges her past. I just love her to pieces.


~~~Just keep pouring on the love & hugs....eventually she will understand. Our hearts to you. Glad you got to "talk" with MIL.


----------



## cmaliza

Poledra65 said:


> Hopefully she will come around to realizing that, you're probably the only one she feels safe venting at, she trusts you to not run when she does so.
> I'm sure with the stress of planning the wedding and all, the insecurities came out and your the one to get the fallout, at least you understand why, so can sorta work around it.
> HUGS!!
> On another note, glad you had a good chat with the chatty MIL, that is a positive thing.


~~~Well said, Poledra. :thumbup:


----------



## pacer

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Adding the 3rd child to the prayers. You are right...enough is enough! Bless you, too, for taking such good care of them. You are a bright light in their lives, for sure!


She had surgery this afternoon to remove 1/2 of the thyroid and will make further determination after the pathology report. Still hope that it may not be cancerous but it was actively growing. It was discovered due to some other testing she was undergoing for her more frequent seizures she was enduring as of late. MRI a while back showed lesions on the brain and they were looking to see if there were lesions in other areas of the body. That is how the tumor was found so needless to say that she is dealing with multiple medical problems. I won't know more for a bit as she is in a hospital about an hour or more away. I am not sure who is taking care of the other children with medical problems.


----------



## pammie1234

Right there with you Gwen! That happens to my DD and me way too often. It is no fun at all. The last one was really huge. It took me a long time to get over some of the hateful things she said, and the tone she said it in. It is amazing how sweet and kind she really is, but that was definitely a time when she "lost" it! Hang it there and just keep doing what you are doing and she'll come around. Hugs to you!


----------



## pammie1234

Lovely scarf, Julie.

Shirley, I have that program and see that I need to start fooling around with it so I can learn to do that to my photos. Thanks.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

A friend, Lee Overley, posted this pix of sunrise Sunday in our town.

http://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xpf1/v/t1.0-9/s480x480/10710677_10152327991817750_5535894525756091615_n.jpg?oh=cc2af9d57960aff6f563bf9aea135b7b&oe=54E66BBF&__gda__=1425035433_e24962e9af9e49e136330e61c6c96e46


----------



## pacer

While I was reading facebook today, I found out that a local tv show from a former area we lived, is going out of business. A friend from our previous church had a cooking show on that station but she does have cooking videos on youtube. If anyone is interested in finding her videos, she is 1PieLady. I have clicked on subscribe to her videos so I can see what she is doing. She tries to keep her recipes rather healthy. She has one on triple chocolate zucchini cookies and homemade applesauce as well as a variety of other recipes. Since the tv station is going away, I hope she will share more videos on this youtube site. She is the same on the videos as she is in real life. Such a pleasant person all the way around. She and her DH are highly intelligent people. We met them when they were first married as my DH sang in the choir with them. We knew even back then that they would succeed in whatever they tried to do. I am so glad she is sharing her fine cooking skills with others.

I am currently attempting to knit a baby blanket for a fundraiser for cerebral palsy as well as getting started on a dog sweater for a teacup Yorkie. I also need to knit up Matthew's yarn that he dyed and the ongoing other charity knitting that I have going. I knit during my last break at work-15 minutes of knitting. I also knit in the morning and evening if I have time.

Matthew wants to share a couple of pictures with you. The first one is a cockatoo and the second one is a Birmese cat.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Thank you all for your support and understanding concerning DD. She sent a text apologizing and said she was just freaking out. Boy do I know that. All will go well and calm down. I tried to tell her that I just wanted to help her NOT do her wedding my way but at the time she just wasn't hearing it. It is what it is....certainly not the first time something like this has happened. Always pray it will be the last time. On the surface she is so calm, cool, and together but in her heart she is still the scared little teenager at times. Hopefully she will eventually become more confident and sure of her own worth personally. When it comes to work/business she is a confident and sure of herself as can be. Well, enough said. She does know I love her and always will be there for her. Like someone said she can always express herself to me regardless of what she says I will always be mom and there for her.


pammie1234 said:


> Right there with you Gwen! That happens to my DD and me way too often. It is no fun at all. The last one was really huge. It took me a long time to get over some of the hateful things she said, and the tone she said it in. It is amazing how sweet and kind she really is, but that was definitely a time when she "lost" it! Hang it there and just keep doing what you are doing and she'll come around. Hugs to you!


----------



## Bonnie7591

pacer said:


> She had surgery this afternoon to remove 1/2 of the thyroid and will make further determination after the pathology report. Still hope that it may not be cancerous but it was actively growing. It was discovered due to some other testing she was undergoing for her more frequent seizures she was enduring as of late. MRI a while back showed lesions on the brain and they were looking to see if there were lesions in other areas of the body. That is how the tumor was found so needless to say that she is dealing with multiple medical problems. I won't know more for a bit as she is in a hospital about an hour or more away. I am not sure who is taking care of the other children with medical problems.


It seems that poor family cannot get a break. Hope things are sucessfully resolved soon.


----------



## pacer

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you all for your support and understanding concerning DD. She sent a text apologizing and said she was just freaking out. Boy do I know that. All will go well and calm down. I tried to tell her that I just wanted to help her NOT do her wedding my way but at the time she just wasn't hearing it. It is what it is....certainly not the first time something like this has happened. Always pray it will be the last time. On the surface she is so calm, cool, and together but in her heart she is still the scared little teenager at times. Hopefully she will eventually become more confident and sure of her own worth personally. When it comes to work/business she is a confident and sure of herself as can be. Well, enough said. She does know I love her and always will be there for her. Like someone said she can always express herself to me regardless of what she says I will always be mom and there for her.


We are our children's safety zone where they can vent and know they are loved. Sometimes it can be difficult, but they need to vent to someone who will still love them afterwards.


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> That is so gorgeous!!! Really beautiful and the color is perfect.


Not sure if I have already replied! But I am pleased with how it is working out- one and a half repeats done!


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> Hey. Just caught up. Feeling sluggish today. *Designer* loved the sweaters. You are amazing. *Gottastch* your tatting is fabulous. Hard to imagine that it hasn't been that long ago since you just started. *Julie* so glad you're home and resting comfortably in your own bed. I know you will be glad to pick up Ringo.
> 
> Got call from DD's future MIL last night. Had a nice chat. Quite a chatter box; barely got much said but it was pleasant. Did confront DD about how I was feeling; BIG mistake. Ended up with her shouting/yelling at me over the phone. Realized how unbelievably she has misinterpreted some comments I had made to her which shows me how she still beats herself up for having been a pregnant teen mom (though married for 14 years. She is very insecure within about herself which makes me very sad for her. I have ALWAYS tried to be loving, supportive, and definitely nonjudgemental of her regarding her early start to motherhood but she is still so embarrassed and unsettled with herself in regard to that. Breaks my heart. I think we are okay today but I'm just feeling low. I pray she will someday realize no one of any importance thinks ill of her or judges her past. I just love her to pieces.


Sometimes the Mother Daughter relationship, is so hard- especially to oldest child, I think.
Hopefully with a good man in her life, things are on the up- When is the Wedding?


----------



## Lurker 2

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Ditto! Have a nice reunion tomorrow!


He is home- lying quietly on the carpet- rolled straight over for a tummy scritch has given me lots of doggy kisses, and generally just been such a nice fellow!


----------



## Lurker 2

Kansas g-ma said:


> This is rheumatoid not osteoarthritis. In case someone didn't notice the diff.


And in my case- the problem factor is the Osteo Arthritis, although I have Rheumatoid as well- not such a problem!


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Oh I love the colour, it is going to make a lovely traveling vine. :thumbup:


Thanks, Caren! It is a lovely yarn to work, as well.


----------



## Lurker 2

Kansas g-ma said:


> Oh, my, how very pretty!


On the countdown to finishing the second repeat, I like the way it is turning out.


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks, Caren! It is a lovely yarn to work, as well.


You are very welcome.  It looks like it is nice to work with.


----------



## Sorlenna

Sending positive thoughts for the little girl & family. When it rains, it pours...bless them all.

Work was still very busy today--ended up doing something completely different than what I expected, which threw me for something of a loop, but made it through! Working on some mitts now...feels as if there's no end to this sock yarn! :roll: I may even still have enough to do a hat as well with this one. :shock:

Gwen, your DD sounds a lot like one of mine. She can be quite volatile, but I try to remember where it comes from and she knows that above all I love her with all my heart. I think, though it was rough at the time, that it's good to know she misinterpreted things--now, it's out there and can be sorted properly when the time is right. I found out one of mine had harbored a thought for a long time that wasn't what I meant at all--and I felt terrible that she felt that way for so long, but after we talked about it, she said, "It was my fault. I could have asked more questions." We agreed that from then on we would make sure we knew what the other meant, and it helps a lot to have the person say back to you what they hear. Took me a long, long time to learn it, but I am so glad I did.  I'm sure you and she will be okay.

Julie, glad to hear Ringo has loved you up. Yay for puppy snuggles!

I need to do the final edit/proofread on the pullover pattern now that Tami has finished it (and it looks great!), but I am frankly tired of looking at the screen today, so I am going to go knit for a while. I do plan to get the new patterns up sometime before next week, though.

Hugs & blessings to all, healing thoughts to those in need.


----------



## Lurker 2

pammie1234 said:


> Lovely scarf, Julie.
> 
> Shirley, I have that program and see that I need to start fooling around with it so I can learn to do that to my photos. Thanks.


Thanks Pammie!
ooo err, time for another nana nap!


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> You are very welcome.  It looks like it is nice to work with.


I think it is similar to the one I sent you- this one is 70% wool, 30% soy 'silk'.


----------



## Poledra65

pacer said:


> While I was reading facebook today, I found out that a local tv show from a former area we lived, is going out of business. A friend from our previous church had a cooking show on that station but she does have cooking videos on youtube. If anyone is interested in finding her videos, she is 1PieLady. I have clicked on subscribe to her videos so I can see what she is doing. She tries to keep her recipes rather healthy. She has one on triple chocolate zucchini cookies and homemade applesauce as well as a variety of other recipes. Since the tv station is going away, I hope she will share more videos on this youtube site. She is the same on the videos as she is in real life. Such a pleasant person all the way around. She and her DH are highly intelligent people. We met them when they were first married as my DH sang in the choir with them. We knew even back then that they would succeed in whatever they tried to do. I am so glad she is sharing her fine cooking skills with others.
> 
> I am currently attempting to knit a baby blanket for a fundraiser for cerebral palsy as well as getting started on a dog sweater for a teacup Yorkie. I also need to knit up Matthew's yarn that he dyed and the ongoing other charity knitting that I have going. I knit during my last break at work-15 minutes of knitting. I also knit in the morning and evening if I have time.
> 
> Matthew wants to share a couple of pictures with you. The first one is a cockatoo and the second one is a Birmese cat.


LOVE the cockatoo, I had a Goffin that was my baby, the cat is wonderful also, I just love his attention to detail. 
Love the pictures of the trees, the leaves sure are pretty colors.


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorlenna said:


> Sending positive thoughts for the little girl & family. When it rains, it pours...bless them all.
> 
> Work was still very busy today--ended up doing something completely different than what I expected, which threw me for something of a loop, but made it through! Working on some mitts now...feels as if there's no end to this sock yarn! :roll: I may even still have enough to do a hat as well with this one. :shock:
> 
> Gwen, your DD sounds a lot like one of mine. She can be quite volatile, but I try to remember where it comes from and she knows that above all I love her with all my heart. I think, though it was rough at the time, that it's good to know she misinterpreted things--now, it's out there and can be sorted properly when the time is right. I found out one of mine had harbored a thought for a long time that wasn't what I meant at all--and I felt terrible that she felt that way for so long, but after we talked about it, she said, "It was my fault. I could have asked more questions." We agreed that from then on we would make sure we knew what the other meant, and it helps a lot to have the person say back to you what they hear. Took me a long, long time to learn it, but I am so glad I did.  I'm sure you and she will be okay.
> 
> Julie, glad to hear Ringo has loved you up. Yay for puppy snuggles!
> 
> I need to do the final edit/proofread on the pullover pattern now that Tami has finished it (and it looks great!), but I am frankly tired of looking at the screen today, so I am going to go knit for a while. I do plan to get the new patterns up sometime before next week, though.
> 
> Hugs & blessings to all, healing thoughts to those in need.


They are a good stand in- because there's no 'strings' attached.


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> I think it is similar to the one I sent you- this one is 70% wool, 30% soy 'silk'.


I am liking working with the purple. It is easy in the hands compared to some that I have worked with recently.


----------



## cmaliza

Kansas g-ma said:


> Oh, boy, me, too! Happy b-day, Sandy.


~~~Ditto! MANY MANY happy returns! Enjoy your day, Sandy! :thumbup:


----------



## sassafras123

Gwen, been there done that. Mothers and daughters. Hugs.


----------



## Poledra65

pacer said:


> We are our children's safety zone where they can vent and know they are loved. Sometimes it can be difficult, but they need to vent to someone who will still love them afterwards.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> He is home- lying quietly on the carpet- rolled straight over for a tummy scritch has given me lots of doggy kisses, and generally just been such a nice fellow!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: He's very happy to have his mommy home. 
Much shorter pouting time this time.


----------



## Sorlenna

Oh, I knew I forgot something!

*Happy Birthday, Sandy!*


----------



## Gweniepooh

That is an incredible picture.


Kansas g-ma said:


> A friend, Lee Overley, posted this pix of sunrise Sunday in our town.
> 
> http://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xpf1/v/t1.0-9/s480x480/10710677_10152327991817750_5535894525756091615_n.jpg?oh=cc2af9d57960aff6f563bf9aea135b7b&oe=54E66BBF&__gda__=1425035433_e24962e9af9e49e136330e61c6c96e46


----------



## Gweniepooh

Love Matthew's pictures. As you know I'm rearranging my craft room and I've save a portion of one wall that will be where all the cards & drawings I have of Matthew's will be hung.



pacer said:


> While I was reading facebook today, I found out that a local tv show from a former area we lived, is going out of business. A friend from our previous church had a cooking show on that station but she does have cooking videos on youtube. If anyone is interested in finding her videos, she is 1PieLady. I have clicked on subscribe to her videos so I can see what she is doing. She tries to keep her recipes rather healthy. She has one on triple chocolate zucchini cookies and homemade applesauce as well as a variety of other recipes. Since the tv station is going away, I hope she will share more videos on this youtube site. She is the same on the videos as she is in real life. Such a pleasant person all the way around. She and her DH are highly intelligent people. We met them when they were first married as my DH sang in the choir with them. We knew even back then that they would succeed in whatever they tried to do. I am so glad she is sharing her fine cooking skills with others.
> 
> I am currently attempting to knit a baby blanket for a fundraiser for cerebral palsy as well as getting started on a dog sweater for a teacup Yorkie. I also need to knit up Matthew's yarn that he dyed and the ongoing other charity knitting that I have going. I knit during my last break at work-15 minutes of knitting. I also knit in the morning and evening if I have time.
> 
> Matthew wants to share a couple of pictures with you. The first one is a cockatoo and the second one is a Birmese cat.


----------



## Gweniepooh

This Sunday at 4 p.m. Julie.


Lurker 2 said:


> Sometimes the Mother Daughter relationship, is so hard- especially to oldest child, I think.
> Hopefully with a good man in her life, things are on the up- When is the Wedding?


----------



## Gweniepooh

BIG Happy Birthday Sandy!!!


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> I am liking working with the purple. It is easy in the hands compared to some that I have worked with recently.


I am so glad to hear that!


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: He's very happy to have his mommy home.
> Much shorter pouting time this time.


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio

Gweniepooh said:


> Hey. Just caught up. Feeling sluggish today. *Designer* loved the sweaters. You are amazing. *Gottastch* your tatting is fabulous. Hard to imagine that it hasn't been that long ago since you just started. *Julie* so glad you're home and resting comfortably in your own bed. I know you will be glad to pick up Ringo.
> 
> Got call from DD's future MIL last night. Had a nice chat. Quite a chatter box; barely got much said but it was pleasant. Did confront DD about how I was feeling; BIG mistake. Ended up with her shouting/yelling at me over the phone. Realized how unbelievably she has misinterpreted some comments I had made to her which shows me how she still beats herself up for having been a pregnant teen mom (though married for 14 years. She is very insecure within about herself which makes me very sad for her. I have ALWAYS tried to be loving, supportive, and definitely nonjudgemental of her regarding her early start to motherhood but she is still so embarrassed and unsettled with herself in regard to that. Breaks my heart. I think we are okay today but I'm just feeling low. I pray she will someday realize no one of any importance thinks ill of her or judges her past. I just love her to pieces.


I am sure she knows that with her heart, just maybe not her head, even now. I am also sure the stress of the upcoming wedding is getting to her, and strengthening her insecurities. She knows you love her and support her. Sending you both hugs.


----------



## jheiens

pammie1234 said:


> Joy, love Hot and Sour Soup, but not too fond of tofu. I guess I'll try it as it is probably in all of the recipes!


Pammie, the first recipe posted used match-stick slices of a pork chop--about 5 oz. of meat to that recipe. Any piece of lean pork would work for it.

Ohio Joy


----------



## tami_ohio

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Sweet baby! Write that story down for her baby book!


I should! Thank you for the suggestion.


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> This Sunday at 4 p.m. Julie.


Will be thinking of you, Monday, my time!


----------



## tami_ohio

pacer said:


> She had surgery this afternoon to remove 1/2 of the thyroid and will make further determination after the pathology report. Still hope that it may not be cancerous but it was actively growing. It was discovered due to some other testing she was undergoing for her more frequent seizures she was enduring as of late. MRI a while back showed lesions on the brain and they were looking to see if there were lesions in other areas of the body. That is how the tumor was found so needless to say that she is dealing with multiple medical problems. I won't know more for a bit as she is in a hospital about an hour or more away. I am not sure who is taking care of the other children with medical problems.


I will continue to keep the family in my prayers. It's good they were looking for other lesions. Maybe that is why she was having more seizures. Perhaps God's way of letting them know something else was wrong and to look for it.


----------



## tami_ohio

pacer said:


> While I was reading facebook today, I found out that a local tv show from a former area we lived, is going out of business. A friend from our previous church had a cooking show on that station but she does have cooking videos on youtube. If anyone is interested in finding her videos, she is 1PieLady. I have clicked on subscribe to her videos so I can see what she is doing. She tries to keep her recipes rather healthy. She has one on triple chocolate zucchini cookies and homemade applesauce as well as a variety of other recipes. Since the tv station is going away, I hope she will share more videos on this youtube site. She is the same on the videos as she is in real life. Such a pleasant person all the way around. She and her DH are highly intelligent people. We met them when they were first married as my DH sang in the choir with them. We knew even back then that they would succeed in whatever they tried to do. I am so glad she is sharing her fine cooking skills with others.
> 
> I am currently attempting to knit a baby blanket for a fundraiser for cerebral palsy as well as getting started on a dog sweater for a teacup Yorkie. I also need to knit up Matthew's yarn that he dyed and the ongoing other charity knitting that I have going. I knit during my last break at work-15 minutes of knitting. I also knit in the morning and evening if I have time.
> 
> Matthew wants to share a couple of pictures with you. The first one is a cockatoo and the second one is a Birmese cat.


I will look for 1PieLady. Matthew's pictures are great! And I witnessed those leaves myself! And experienced the cold, wind and rain!


----------



## tami_ohio

Lurker 2 said:


> He is home- lying quietly on the carpet- rolled straight over for a tummy scritch has given me lots of doggy kisses, and generally just been such a nice fellow!


See, he did miss you! I'll bet he was happy with doggy friends while you were gone, but even happier to be home with you.


----------



## tami_ohio

Lurker 2 said:


> And in my case- the problem factor is the Osteo Arthritis, although I have Rheumatoid as well- not such a problem!


I understand that. My fingers are telling me we are having cold and rain. My rheumatologist keeps an eye out for it but so far don't have the rheumatoid. I do have fibromyalgia though. He is the one to diagnose that. Sending you gentle hugs, hoping your hip feels better. I have found that if I avoid potatoes (I love them), tomatoes, okra, ect that is in the nightshade family of plants, that I have less pain. These foods contribute to the inflamation.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

pacer said:


> Matthew wants to share a couple of pictures with you. The first one is a cockatoo and the second one is a Birmese cat.


Tell Matthew his drawings are wonderful. I've gotten so many nice comments on the cards you gave and I bought.


----------



## tami_ohio

Sorlenna said:


> I need to do the final edit/proofread on the pullover pattern now that Tami has finished it (and it looks great!), but I am frankly tired of looking at the screen today, so I am going to go knit for a while. I do plan to get the new patterns up sometime before next week, though.
> 
> Hugs & blessings to all, healing thoughts to those in need.


Take your time with the patterns. I know how tired my eyes get looking at the computer & phone screens. (I've been doing a lot of my reading on my phone while we were on the road). Knit and relax a bit. Hopefully I can get a picture of Arriana with it on and finished tomorrow! I didn't see her today, but DD said she was tired and cranky, but too busy to settle for a nap.


----------



## tami_ohio

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Ditto! MANY MANY happy returns! Enjoy your day, Sandy! :thumbup:


And Happy Birthday from me also!


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> I am so glad to hear that!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

tami_ohio said:


> See, he did miss you! I'll bet he was happy with doggy friends while you were gone, but even happier to be home with you.


He was not certain why he had been brought through, until I spoke up- then he rolled straight over- and when Angela took him to the car, his first thing was to try and leap in- showed a definite willingness to be home! But you see we have had most of the last year to bond, just him and me.


----------



## Lurker 2

tami_ohio said:


> I understand that. My fingers are telling me we are having cold and rain. My rheumatologist keeps an eye out for it but so far don't have the rheumatoid. I do have fibromyalgia though. He is the one to diagnose that. Sending you gentle hugs, hoping your hip feels better. I have found that if I avoid potatoes (I love them), tomatoes, okra, ect that is in the nightshade family of plants, that I have less pain. These foods contribute to the inflamation.


I have heard that! Darn, means it includes the eggplant too, unless I am mistaken.


----------



## NanaCaren

Mathew's drawings are absolutely amazing. Love them! Very well done Mathew :thumbup:


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Today was tedious-- worked Medicare drug plans all day-- thank heaven with people I've helped before. The govm't website kept locking up or telling me that there had been a problem and to start over. Managed to get most done but one I finally had to tell the wife she could call and enroll her husband or if that didn't work, I would come in special for her. Came home totally worn out and not really wanting to do anything computer. Tomorrow will be better.


----------



## pammie1234

Happy Birthday, Sandy!

Julie, so glad that Ringo isn't mad at you. It is so nice to be home, and I'm sure Ringo feels the same.

Gwen, I'm happy DD texted you. It also makes us feel better when they do that.

Pacer, beautiful leaves! Tell Matthew that his pictures are fantastic! He is such a great artist.


----------



## pammie1234

pacer said:


> She had surgery this afternoon to remove 1/2 of the thyroid and will make further determination after the pathology report. Still hope that it may not be cancerous but it was actively growing. It was discovered due to some other testing she was undergoing for her more frequent seizures she was enduring as of late. MRI a while back showed lesions on the brain and they were looking to see if there were lesions in other areas of the body. That is how the tumor was found so needless to say that she is dealing with multiple medical problems. I won't know more for a bit as she is in a hospital about an hour or more away. I am not sure who is taking care of the other children with medical problems.


Thank you for letting us know. I cannot imagine how difficult this must be. Praying for good things for this family.


----------



## cmaliza

pacer said:


> While I was reading facebook today, I found out that a local tv show from a former area we lived, is going out of business. A friend from our previous church had a cooking show on that station but she does have cooking videos on youtube. If anyone is interested in finding her videos, she is 1PieLady. I have clicked on subscribe to her videos so I can see what she is doing. She tries to keep her recipes rather healthy. She has one on triple chocolate zucchini cookies and homemade applesauce as well as a variety of other recipes. Since the tv station is going away, I hope she will share more videos on this youtube site. She is the same on the videos as she is in real life. Such a pleasant person all the way around. She and her DH are highly intelligent people. We met them when they were first married as my DH sang in the choir with them. We knew even back then that they would succeed in whatever they tried to do. I am so glad she is sharing her fine cooking skills with others.
> 
> I am currently attempting to knit a baby blanket for a fundraiser for cerebral palsy as well as getting started on a dog sweater for a teacup Yorkie. I also need to knit up Matthew's yarn that he dyed and the ongoing other charity knitting that I have going. I knit during my last break at work-15 minutes of knitting. I also knit in the morning and evening if I have time.
> 
> Matthew wants to share a couple of pictures with you. The first one is a cockatoo and the second one is a Birmese cat.


~~~Matthew has such a talent! I hope he begins to understand how good he is! There is potential for him to branch out in many different ways.....he is so skillful!

Would love to see what you do with Matthew's yarn. I'm still trying to think of a 100 yard project.

All special prayers and healing, comforting prayers for the family with 3 in medical distress. Comfort and thanks to you, too, for taking care of them.


----------



## NanaCaren

Knitting Tea Party 17 October 14

Tomorrow is Heidi and Garys anniversary  16 years of wedded bliss  or should I say mostly wedded bliss. They are going away for the weekend after the soccer game in the morning. Between Alexis and Phyllis all will be taken care of.

The weather this week has been full of lovely fall days  cool, breezy and sunny and blue skies. I could take this weather until next June. Had the door open for a while but as the sun goes down so does the temperature.

Thursday night football  who is going to watch  Pammie  do you watch it? Think I will watch some recorded shows  get my queue emptied. Have decided I am going to get Netflix  I missed the last season of the good wife and there are several others I would like to catch up with. I will have to watch them on my computer screen but it is a large on  a 21 I believe. Ron was going to wire it so I could watch it in the living room on my big TV but I didnt want the wire showing so will just watch it here. I dont mind and the chair is comfy. I can even knit while I watch.

I got this in my email today  thought I would share  too many to copy so thought I would just give you the site and let you pick and choose which ones you would like. The first one is one of my favorites  I love warm pumpkin bread spread with butter and dripping with honey. Oh yeah! Here is the website -

http://www.recipe4living.com/slidearticles/details/18_hearty_fall_breads/1?utm_source=dai...

You might let us know which ones you tried and how they were.

I love dips and this one sounds mighty fine. And with the holidays just around the corner this recipe might come in handy.

RATATOUILLE AND GOAT CHEESE DIP 
Contributed by Joey Wölffer

SERVINGS: 8 
Ratatouille becomes a warm, creamy dip when its baked over a layer of fresh goat cheese. 
Ingredients:
1/2 cup plus 2 tablespoons extra-virgin olive oil 
2 medium onions, cut into 1/2-inch dice 
4 large garlic cloves, minced 
Kosher salt 
One 1 3/4-pound eggplant, cut into 1/2-inch dice 
1 teaspoon finely chopped thyme 
2 large red bell peppers, cut into 1/2-inch dice 
1 medium zucchini, cut into 1/2-inch dice 
1 medium yellow squash, cut into 1/2-inch dice 
1 pound medium tomatoes, cut into 1/2-inch dice 
1/4 cup chopped basil, plus more for garnish 
1 tablespoon fresh lemon juice 
Freshly ground pepper 
3/4 pound fresh goat cheese 
Assorted chips and crackers, for serving

Directions:

In a large skillet, heat 2 tablespoons of the olive oil. Add the onions, garlic and a generous pinch of salt and cook over moderate heat, stirring occasionally, until just softened and starting to brown, about 8 minutes. Scrape the onions and garlic into a large bowl.

Wipe out the skillet and heat 1/4 cup of the oil in it. Add the eggplant and thyme and cook over moderate heat, stirring occasionally, until the eggplant is tender and lightly browned, 8 to 10 minutes. Scrape the eggplant into the bowl with the onions.

Repeat with the red pepper, zucchini, yellow squash and tomatoes, cooking each vegetable separately in 1 tablespoon of oil with a generous pinch of salt until just tender and lightly browned, 5 to 7 minutes per vegetable.

As they are cooked, add the vegetables to the bowl of onions and eggplant. Stir in the chopped basil and lemon juice and season with salt and pepper.

Preheat the oven to 350°. Spread the goat cheese in the bottoms of 2 small baking dishes (about 1 quart each). Spoon the ratatouille on top, cover with foil and bake for about 25 minutes, until hot. Top with more basil. Serve warm with chips and crackers.

Make Ahead the ratatouille can be refrigerated for up to 3 days before making the dip.

http://www.foodandwine.com/recipes/ratatouille-and-goat-cheese-dip?xid=DAILY101614ViewRec...

Here is another item for your buffet table  and it is gluten free and healthy.

CAULIFLOWER GREEN PIZZA WITH YOGURT SAUCE

Green Kitchen Stories has amazing photos/recipes and the couple behind it is just so likeable. This recipe combines 2 of their recipes - their Pea Mint and Coconut Soup and their Cauliflower Crust Pizza. This cauliflower pizza is by no means a pick-it-up-with-your-hands kind of pizza. It is a fork and plate pizza. But I love it because you dont have to squeeze the water out of the cauliflower like some other recipes Ive tried.

Pea Mint Yogurt Sauce

Makes 1 cup

Ingredients:
½ cup greek yogurt
½ cup peas
¼ cup water
5 mint leaves

Steps:

Combine using immersion blender (or similar) and set aside for pizza.

Can also be used for noodles, salad or veggies.

Cauliflower Green Pizza

Serves 4

Ingredients:

1 head of cauliflower
¾ cup almond flour
1 teaspoon baking powder
3 eggs
2 tablespoons coconut oil for greasing

Toppings:
Pea Mint Yogurt Sauce
2 julienned zucchinis (zoodles)
½ yellow onion sliced
¼ cup + ¼ cup shaved parmesan
½ cup peas
5 mint leaves shredded
1 handful of arugula

Steps:

Preheat oven for 400 degrees fahrenheit. Line cookie sheet with baking paper, spread melted coconut oil across paper.

Break apart cauliflower head into florets. Added florets to food processor and pulse for 1 second 15-20 times, until cauliflower is the consistency of rice.

Add 3 cups of cauliflower rice to large mixing bowl. Add almond flour, baking powder and eggs. Combine with your hands and shape into ball (dough is very wet).

Place dough on cookie sheet and flatten. Make edges slightly higher.

Bake for 25 minutes.

Remove from oven and spread yogurt pea mint sauce evenly. Place onions, zucchinis, peas, and ¼ cup of parmesan on pizza. Bake for 10 minutes.

Remove from oven and top with remaining ¼ cup parmesan, mint and arugula. Cut and serve.

http://www.nerdybites.com/blog/green-pizza-with-yogurt-sauce

The above recipe and more recipes using greek yogurt are from: http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/10/14/greek-yogurt-recipes-dinner-savory-hay_n_5982568... Take a look at it  there are some very good recipes starting with macaroni and cheese with greek yogurt  yummy.

Im going to throw in a dessert here  a diabetic friendly dessert.

Pumpkin Shooters

This light, yet creamy-rich pumpkin-flavored mousse fits autumn entertaining to a "T!" Whether for a Halloween party, Thanksgiving, or any time, your guests will love these Creamy Pumpkin Shooters!

Serves: 8

Preparation Time: 5 min 
What You'll Need:

1 (15-ounce) can 100% pure pumpkin (not pie filling) 
1 (6-serving) package instant sugar-free vanilla pudding mix 
1/4 cup low-fat (1%) milk 
1 teaspoon ground cinnamon 
2 cups frozen light whipped topping, thawed 
2 gingersnap cookies, crumbled

What To Do:

In a medium bowl, with an electric beater on medium speed, beat pumpkin, pudding mix, milk, and cinnamon until well blended.

Fold in whipped topping until thoroughly blended then spoon into individual dessert glasses. Sprinkle with crushed ginger snaps. Cover loosely and chill until ready to serve.

Nutritional InformationServings Per Recipe: 8 - Calories 90 - Calories from Fat 26 - Total Fat 2.9g Saturated Fat 2.3g - Trans Fat 0.0g - Protein 1.5g Cholesterol 0.8mg - Sodium 380mg - Total Carbohydrates - Dietary Fiber 1.7g - Sugars 6.9g

http://www.everydaydiabeticrecipes.com/Puddings/Creamy-Pumpkin-Shooters/ml/1/?utm_source=...

I of course have to have at least one chicken recipe  and believe me  I am missing not being able to eat it. Garys oldest son tory is coming for dinner tonight as are the other two water girls  I need to get a picture of them on here one of these days. Heidi thought about having chicken but then remembered that tory works at Kentucky fried chicken. Not sure what she intends to feed them  they had pizza last night.

Southwestern Chicken Casserole

With salsa, chili powder, bell peppers and tortillas, this Southwestern Chicken Casserole is a fiesta on your plate! And a healthy one at that! Don't be surprised if you want to break out the sombreros!

Serves: 8

What You'll Need:

12 ounces boneless, skinless chicken breast halves, cut into strips 
2 cloves garlic, minced 
1 teaspoon chili powder 
2 teaspoons canola oil 
1 onion, halved and thinly sliced 
1 red or green bell pepper, chopped 
1 (10-ounce) package frozen chopped spinach, thawed, squeezed dry 
1 1/2 cup salsa 
4 (6-inch) no-added-salt corn tortillas, torn 
3/4 cup reduced-fat, shredded Jack cheese 
1/2 cup cherry tomatoes, chopped 
1/2 avocado, pitted, peeled and chopped 
cilantro leaves, for garnish

What To Do:

Preheat oven to 350 degrees F. Coat a large, nonstick skillet with cooking spray.

In a medium bowl, combine chicken, garlic and chili powder. Add to skillet and cook over medium-high heat for 4-6 minutes, or until chicken is cooked through and no longer pink, stirring frequently. Remove chicken from skillet; set aside.

Add oil to hot skillet. Add onion and pepper; cook over medium heat about 5 minutes or until tender, stirring occasionally. Stir in spinach.

Coat a 2-qt. baking dish with cooking spray. Spread about 1/2 cup salsa in bottom of dish. Top with half the tortilla pieces, half of chicken mixture, and half of vegetable mixture. Pour half of remaining salsa over vegetables and top with half the cheese. Repeat layers once, except cheese.

Bake, covered, for 30-35 minutes, or until heated through. Sprinkle with remaining cheese. Let stand for 5 minutes before serving. Garnish with cherry tomatoes, chopped avocado, and fresh cilantro.

Nutritional InformationServings Per Recipe: 8 - Calories 224 - Calories from Fat 105 - Total Fat 12g - Protein 16g - Cholesterol 44mg - Sodium 601mg - Total Carbohydrates Dietary Fiber 4.1g Sugars 3.3g

http://www.everydaydiabeticrecipes.com/Casseroles/Southwestern-Chicken-Casserole/ml/1/?ut...

Another bright sunny day yet the temperature stays below 70°. The sun is bright enough that it does take the chill off the house which is nice. Hickory is snoozing here on the bed  survivor kitty is curled up on the couch  tip kitty is outside  not sure where Sophia kitty is  they do live the life of riley. By the way  how many of you remember the life of riley  think it starred bill Backus  not sure on that though. Never missed it  right of there I love lucy. Daddy even watched that one with me.

Heidi and Gary off to Toledo tomorrow to celebrate 16 years of wedded bliss. She said she didnt know where they were going to stay or what they were going to do  they were just glad to get out of dodge without any children. She said she was going to try not to call to check up on the children since that is the time when they start whining about when are you coming home?. She went grocery shopping this morning so all of us would have something to eat over the weekend. Not much variety for me between instant breakfast, yogurt, instant potatoes and soup  probably tomato. Think my tummy is starting to go down  yeah.

And of course to continue  we have another chicken recipe. But this one is really off the cuff  Im anxious to have someone try this and tell me what you think.

Scampi Style Chicken Recipe

© 2014 Peggy Trowbridge Filippone, licensed to About.com, Inc.

Scampi is normally a shrimp dish, but as with many dishes these days, cooks are stretching the meaning. Chicken takes the place of shrimp in this flavorful scampi-style entree. It's a less expensive option for families, and it works quite well with pasta. I suggest having your ingredients measured and ready to go before you begin. This goes together fast!

Yield: 4 servings

Ingredients

2 large chicken breasts
1/2 teaspoon (about) poultry seasoning Salt and lemon pepper to taste
1 cup (about) all-purpose flour
1/4 cup (4 Tablespoons or 1/2 stick) butter, divided use
1/3 cup minced sweet onion
1 large clove garlic, pressed
1 cup sweet white wine
2 large lemons, divided use
2 cups heavy cream
1/2 teaspoon dried red pepper flakes, optional
1/4 cup sliced green onions (scallions), green tops included
1/2 pound cooked pasta (spaghetti, linguine, or your favorite)

Preparation

Cut the chicken breasts into bite-sized chunks. Season with poultry seasoning, salt, and pepper. Dredge the seasoned chicken in flour, shaking off any excess.

Place a large, deep, heavy skillet over medium-high heat. When pan is hot, add 3 tablespoons of the butter in the skillet and swirl to coat the pan. Brown the chicken chunks on all sides. Chicken steps in for shrimp in this scampi-style pasta dish. It's a hearty dish the entire family will love. Remove to a platter and keep warm.

Reduce heat to medium. Add the remaining 1 tablespoon of butter and the minced sweet onion to the same skillet. Gently saute until onions are softened, then add pressed garlic. Saute, stirring constantly, for 1 minute. Stir in the white wine, juice of 1 of the lemons (reserve the other lemon for garnish), and optional red pepper flakes. Cook until liquid has reduced by half, scraping up any browned bits into the mixture. Continue to stir while adding heavy cream. Cook until reduced by half again and thickened.

Return the browned chicken to the pan and cook until heated through. Serve over cooked pasta. Garnish with green onions and lemon wedges.
Yield: 4 servings as an entree or 2 generous servings as a full meal.

Notes: I recommend a hard-anodized skillet to get a good sear and flavor from the fond (browned bits) in the sauce. A non-stick skillet may take longer to reduce the sauce in the end.

Chopped chives or parsley may be substituted for the green onion garnish.

Chicken broth may be substituted for the white wine, but it will take longer for it to reduce and the sauce will be thinner.

http://homecooking.about.com/od/chickenrecipes/r/Scampi-Style-Chicken-Recipe.htm?nl=1

Along with fall my mind always thinks of soup  and chili is one of my favorite soups  with or without beans although I do prefer beans  I even throw in a can of corn every so often. I have friends that always throw in a chocolate bar  I havent been brave enough to try that yet.

PUMPKIN CHILI
4 SERVINGS

INGREDIENTS

1 yellow onion, chopped 
2 tablespoons olive oil 
3 large garlic cloves, minced 
1 chipotle pepper in adobo sauce, minced + 2 teaspoons adobo sauce 
4 hatch chile peppers (roasted/seeded/chopped) OR 4 ounce can diced green chiles 
1/2 jalapeno pepper, seeded & chopped (optional step: roasted) 
1 teaspoon Mexican oregano (or regular is OK) 
1 pinch brown sugar 
2 teaspoons ancho chile powder 
2 teaspoons cumin (freshly ground is best) 
1 tablespoon tomato paste 
1 bottle pumpkin beer (or regular ale) 
1 15 ounce can black beans 
1 15 ounce can fire roasted diced tomatoes 
1 15 ounce can red kidney beans 
1 cup canned pumpkin 
1 cinnamon stick 
salt/pepper, to taste

Directions

Saute the onion in a little olive oil until soft and beginning to turn translucent (3-4 minutes). Add the garlic and cook another minute.

Add in the peppers, spices, and tomato paste and cook a couple minutes longer.

Dump in a bottle of the pumpkin beer and bring to a simmer. Cook for 4-5 minutes.

Stir in the beans, tomatoes, and pumpkin. Add one cinnamon stick. Cover and cook for about 15 minutes. Remove cinnamon stick and cook an additional 30-40 minutes.

Ladle into bowls and garnish with cilantro, shredded cheese and a dollop of sour cream (try adding a little adobo sauce to make it chipotle flavored). To keep it vegan, simply omit the sour cream and cheese (or use a vegan substitute). 
http://www.tablespoon.com/recipes/pumpkin-chili/73d459d4-15bc-414b-903f-fe717e8e424d/

SLOW COOKER THREE BEAN AND TURKEY CHILI

SERVINGS 6

1 can (25 to 28 oz) crushed tomatoes 
2 cans (15 oz each) chili beans in sauce 
1 can (15 oz) Progresso black beans, undrained 
1 can (15 oz) Progresso cannellini beans, undrained 
1 1/2 to 2 cups leftover chopped cooked turkey 
2 to 3 tablespoons chili powder 
1 can (16.3 oz) Pillsbury Grands! refrigerated golden corn biscuits (8 biscuits) 
Sour cream and shredded cheddar cheese, if desired

Directions

Spray 4- to 5-quart slow cooker with cooking spray. Mix all ingredients except biscuits in slow cooker.

Cover; cook on Low heat setting 2 to 3 hours, stirring occasionally, until chili is hot.

Meanwhile, bake biscuits as directed on can. Serve biscuits with chili. Top chili with sour cream and shredded cheddar cheese, if desired.

NUTRITION INFORMATION PER SERVING - Serving Size: 1 Serving  Calories 600 - Calories from Fat 110
Cholesterol 35mg  Sodium 1840mg - Total Carbohydrate 93g - Dietary Fiber 18g
Sugars 10g  Protein 31g

http://www.tablespoon.com/recipes/slow-cooker-three-bean-and-turkey-chili/f05c20fc-d7e6-4...

Right now with everyone cleaning up their gardens for the winter I bet a lot of you have extra squash on hand. These two butternut squash recipes would taste so good  especially if the wind was howling around the house (like it is here right now) and you were all snug and warm with either of these two recipes on your plate.

BUTTERNUT SQUASH TART WITH FRIED SAGE

Makes 8 servings

Chile-infused honey is a great foil for the rich and salty flavors of this tart. Serve any leftover honey over biscuits or fried chicken.
Ingredients

1 sheet of frozen puff pastry, thawed (from a 17.3-ounce package)
1 large egg beaten with 1 teaspoon water
12 1/8"-thick rounds peeled butternut squash
kosher salt
1/4 cup honey
1 thinly sliced Fresno, jalapeño, or red Thai chile
3 tablespoons olive oil
12 fresh sage leaves
1/4 cup shaved Parmesan
black pepper

Preparation

Preheat oven to 375°F. Line a large rimmed baking sheet with parchment paper. Gently roll out 1 sheet of frozen puff pastry, thawed (from a 17.3-ounce package) on a lightly floured surface to a 10" square (just enough to even out). Transfer to prepared sheet.

Brush pastry with 1 large egg beaten with 1 teaspoon water. Arrange twelve 1/8"-thick rounds peeled butternut squash (cut from squash's neck) over pastry, overlapping as needed and leaving a 1/2" border. Place another sheet of parchment paper over squash. Set another large rimmed baking sheet over the tart. (This will weigh down the pastry dough and steam the squash slices.)

Bake until bottom of pastry begins to brown and top begins to puff, about 10 minutes.

Remove top baking sheet and discard top sheet of parchment paper. Brush squash slices with 1 tablespoon olive oil and season with kosher salt. Return tart, uncovered, to oven and bake until pastry is deep golden brown and cooked through, 2530 minutes longer.

Meanwhile, combine 1/4 cup honey, 1 thinly sliced Fresno, jalapeño, or red Thai chile, and 2 tablespoons water in a small saucepan. Bring to a boil over medium heat (add another thinly sliced chile if more heat is desired). Boil until thickened slightly and syrupy, about 6 minutes.

Line a plate with paper towels. Heat 2 tablespoons olive oil in a small skillet until just beginning to smoke. Add 12 fresh sage leaves; fry until crisp, about 30 seconds. Transfer to paper towels to drain.

Slice tart. Arrange 1/4 cup shaved Parmesan on top; drizzle with chile-infused honey. Garnish with fried sage leaves and a few grinds of black pepper.

http://www.epicurious.com/recipes/food/views/Butternut-Squash-Tart-with-Fried-Sage-511173...

Maple Roasted Butternut Squash 
Skinnytaste.com

Servings: 4  Size: 3/4 cup  Old Points: 1  Points+: 3 pt 
Calories: 104  Fat: 2 g  Carb: 23 g  Fiber: 4 g  Protein: 1 g  Sugar: 7 g
Sodium: 7 mg  Cholest: 0 mg

Ingredients:

1 1/4 lbs butternut squash, peeled and diced 3/4-inch
1/2 tbsp olive oil or coconut oil
2 1/2 tbsp pure maple syrup
kosher salt and freshly ground black pepper

Directions:
Preheat the oven to 400°F.

In a large bowl, toss the butternut squash with oil, maple, salt and fresh ground pepper. 
Place in a baking dish, cover with foil and roast in the center of the oven for 25 minutes. Remove foil, turn the squash and bake an addition 15 minutes, or until fork tender (time will vary depending on the size you cut the squash).

Makes 3 cups.

http://www.skinnytaste.com/2014/10/maple-roasted-butternut-squash.html?utm_source=feedbur...

Do you know how hard it is to find salad recipes  I guess the bloggers dont eat salad during the winter. But I did find this one and I think it is a dandy.

ARUGULA SALAD WITH PICKLED BEETS AND PRESERVED LEMON VINIAGRETTE

Makes 4 servings
Ingredients

For the pickled beets:

1 large red beet (6 ounces), scrubbed
1 large yellow beet (6 ounces), scrubbed
1 cup rice-wine vinegar 
1 cup granulated sugar

For the spiced pistachios:

1 egg white
1/2 cup shelled raw pistachios 
1/2 tablespoon Creole or Cajun seasoning

For the preserved-lemon vinaigrette:

1 tablespoon minced preserved lemon
6 tablespoons extra-virgin olive oil 
2 tablespoons lemon juice 
1/4 teaspoon red pepper flakes 
1 sprig fresh thyme, leaves finely chopped
1 pinch salt

For the salad:

5 ounces (8 cups) arugula 
2 tablespoons good-quality aged balsamic vinegar
Freshly ground black pepper, for serving

Preparation

Make the pickled beets:

Place each beet in its own small pot, cover with water, and simmer until a paring knife can easily pierce the beets, about 30 minutes. Cool beets, peel, and slice into thin half-moons. Reserve each beet in a separate bowl to ensure that the red beet slices don't stain the yellow ones. Meanwhile, combine the vinegar, sugar, and 1 cup water in a small pot. Bring to a boil, remove from heat, and divide the hot brine among the beets; let sit at room temperature until pickled, 3 to 4 hours.

Make the pistachios:

Preheat the oven to 300°F. In a small mixing bowl, whip the egg white until frothy, then add the pistachios and spices, toss to coat, and spread on a parchment lined baking sheet. Bake until golden and fragrant, 15 minutes. Nuts will crisp as they cool.

Make the preserved lemon vinaigrette:

In a medium bowl, whisk together all the ingredients until combined. 
Assemble the salad:

Arrange the pickled beets on a serving platter. Toss the arugula in the preserved-lemon vinaigrette and place on top of the beets. Sprinkle with the spiced pistachios, drizzle with balsamic, and top with fresh black pepper. Serve immediately.

http://www.epicurious.com/recipes/food/views/Arugula-Salad-with-Pickled-Beets-and-Preserv...

Harvest Apple Blue Cheese Salad
The perfect fall salad chock full of fresh apples, caramelized almonds, blue cheese crumbles, red grapes and topped with an apple cider maple dressing. The perfect lunch or side dish.

Yield: 2 entrees, 4 sides

Ingredients:

1 bag butter lettuce
1 cup washed red grapes
2/3 cup blue cheese crumbles
1 large fuji apple, sliced
1/2 cup caramelized almonds, recipe below

for the dressing:

1 large clove garlic or 2 small, grated
1/2 teaspoon salt
2 tablespoons maple syrup (the real stuff is best, but the fake syrup can be added, you might just need a little more)
3/4 teaspoon dried tarragon
1/4 cup apple cider vinegar (white distilled or white wine vinegar)
1/2 cup light olive oil
more salt & pepper to taste

Directions:

Place all ingredients for the salad into a large bowl.

Measure out all ingredients for salad dressing into a small jar with tight-fitting lid. Screw on lid and shake. Pour desired amount of dressing onto salad and toss. Serve immediately.

http://www.laurenslatest.com/harvest-apple-blue-cheese-salad/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_m...

Caramelized Almonds

Caramelized almonds make a great snack or a crunchy salad topping.

Ingredients:

1 cup
Ingredients
2 tablespoons Land O Lakes® Butter
1 cup slivered almonds
6 tablespoons sugar

Directions

Melt butter in 10-inch skillet until sizzling; add almonds and 4 tablespoons sugar. Cook over medium heat, stirring constantly, 4-5 minutes or until sugar melts and nuts are golden brown. (Watch closely to prevent burning.) Remove from heat; stir in remaining 2 tablespoons sugar.

Quickly spread onto waxed paper; cool completely. Break clusters of nuts into pieces. Store in container with tight-fitting lid.

Tip - Almonds brown quickly even after cooking if left in skillet. Therefore, it is important to cool them immediately on waxed paper.

Two Tablespoons - Calories: 140 - Fat: 10g - Cholesterol: 10mg - Sodium: 25mg - Carbohydrates: 12g - Dietary Fiber: 2g - Protein: 3g

http://www.landolakes.com/recipe/2781/caramelized-almonds

Now I think this recipe would go well with one of carens coffees she shares with us every morning. It would also make a nice lunch but think I would need something more substantial with it.

Baked Pears with Walnuts and Honey

Baked pears with cinnamon, honey and walnuts  it doesn't get simpler that this!

Skinnytaste.com

Servings: 4  Serving Size: 1/2 pear  Old Points
Calories: 110.5  Fat: 5 g  Carb: 17 g  Fiber: 3 g  Protein: 1.5 g  Sugar: 12 g
Cholesterol: 0 mg  Sodium: 0 mg

Ingredients:

2 large ripe pears 
1/4 tsp ground cinnamon 
2 tsp honey 
1/4 cup crushed walnuts 
(optional) yogurt or frozen yogurt

I will definitely be trying these out Sam. You are right they would go perfect with coffee. I think maybe a little homemade granola in the side.


----------



## pammie1234

Re: the yarn we died

What is everyone making? I've forgotten how much it was! Maybe 100 yes? If you remember please let me know. I also need suggestions as to what to make!


----------



## tami_ohio

Lurker 2 said:


> I have heard that! Darn, means it includes the eggplant too, unless I am mistaken.


Hmm, it might. It's been a while since I googled it.


----------



## tami_ohio

pammie1234 said:


> Re: the yarn we died
> 
> What is everyone making? I've forgotten how much it was! Maybe 100 yes? If you remember please let me know. I also need suggestions as to what to make!


Yes, it was 100 yds. each. I have no clue what to make with mine, either.

I got your PM. Will do so soon.


----------



## Lurker 2

pammie1234 said:


> Happy Birthday, Sandy!
> 
> Julie, so glad that Ringo isn't mad at you. It is so nice to be home, and I'm sure Ringo feels the same.
> 
> Gwen, I'm happy DD texted you. It also makes us feel better when they do that.
> 
> Pacer, beautiful leaves! Tell Matthew that his pictures are fantastic! He is such a great artist.


It is rather nice! I missed him being there wherever I go, the two days I was without him!


----------



## Lurker 2

tami_ohio said:


> Hmm, it might. It's been a while since I googled it.


I am sure they have that distinctive flower! (well fairly sure!)


----------



## Spider

Wow, am I behind. Marking my spot. 
The funeral service for my MIL was so nice. We saw so many friends and family and we had company coming and going over the weekend.
Monday was back to work and it is starting to get busy for the holidays. It is kinda fun but tiring. 
I wish I wasn't so far behind. I see Julie made it home safe and sound so that is great. Now will try and read backwards before I have to go to sleep.


----------



## nittergma

Happy Birthday from me too Sandy!!!


----------



## sassafras123

Gottastch, love the tatted tree.
Off to bed. Need to drive to Lancaster, an hour and a half each way, tomorrow to see new GE guy. Fortunately, one of my sponsors has Dr. Appt. In Lancaster tomorrow also so we can go together.


----------



## Lurker 2

My trip out to Brookby and back, this morning- to fetch Ringo, from the kennels.


----------



## Spider

I love the tatted tree. What an art form. Also congrats on becoming a grandma. They will be the best dressed twins with such a talented grandma other.
Happy Birthday sandy!
Feel for you Gwen. I think all mothers go through that with at least one of their kids now and then. Like I tell the boys, you can always blame all your troubles and shortcomings on your mom. They always just laugh. And I say Now you laugh. Told a young mother today at work, that there was nothing that she could tell me that would shock me or make me feel uneasy. Once a mother I guess you feel understanding for all mothers. 
Our weather here in North Dakota has been wonderful this fall. Many of the flowers have not even froze yet. Keep this weather coming, just shortens our winters.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Gwen, I hope things settle with your daughter, I'm sure the stress of organizing the wedding is causing the trouble. 

Julie that scarf is going to be beautiful.

Sandi, happy Birthday.


----------



## Lurker 2

Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, I hope things settle with your daughter, I'm sure the stress of organizing the wedding is causing the trouble.
> 
> Julie that scarf is going to be beautiful.
> 
> Sandi, happy Birthday.


Thanks Bonnie! Have not been able to do much more- got side tracked when the Courier driver failed to knock on the door- did not even use his horn- so have had to organise the parcel being redelivered. Discovered that there is another parcel, too big for the letter box- will hopefully collect that from Manukau tomorrow. Needed to rest, as well- but got a loaf of bread baked- so that is a positive!


----------



## pammie1234

Julie, beautiful pictures of the countryside.


----------



## Lurker 2

pammie1234 said:


> Julie, beautiful pictures of the countryside.


Thanks, Pammie- everything is very green- with new leaf!


----------



## Bonnie7591

We have had a lovely fall too but it is terribly dry. I still have a few violas blooming so haven't cleaned that flower bed yet. You're right, it sure helps shorten the winter, this time last year we had already had snow for a week. 
Supposed to be nice until Friday, then the cool down really starts. Highs of only 4C/38F over the weekend.



Spider said:


> I love the tatted tree. What an art form. Also congrats on becoming a grandma. They will be the best dressed twins with such a talented grandma other.
> Happy Birthday sandy!
> Feel for you Gwen. I think all mothers go through that with at least one of their kids now and then. Like I tell the boys, you can always blame all your troubles and shortcomings on your mom. They always just laugh. And I say Now you laugh. Told a young mother today at work, that there was nothing that she could tell me that would shock me or make me feel uneasy. Once a mother I guess you feel understanding for all mothers.
> Our weather here in North Dakota has been wonderful this fall. Many of the flowers have not even froze yet. Keep this weather coming, just shortens our winters.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Pacer, great fall pictures & it seems like every time you post photos of Matthews drawing they get better. That bird looks so life-like.

Julie, glad your trip to get Ringo went well & that he wasn't in a snit about being left. Is it tomorrow you go to your nieces place in search of Fale? If so, hope that goes well.

Kansas gma, that sunrise is beautiful

Well, I've got the GKs off to bed & so far the coughing is quiet. Addison has play school tomorrow so I will have to organized to have both of them out the door by 8:35. Addison has such fine curly hair that it will be a challenge to get that tamed quickly, having only boys I never got practice doing hair other than my own & it's been quite a few years since I had long hair.


----------



## Spider

Bonnie7591 said:


> We have had a lovely fall too but it is terribly dry. I still have a few violas blooming so haven't cleaned that flower bed yet. You're right, it sure helps shorten the winter, this time last year we had already had snow for a week.
> Supposed to be nice until Friday, then the cool down really starts. Highs of only 4C/38F over the weekend.


We have light rain coming into tomorrow which we need, but right around 68 for the weekend. They have been locally saying our winter should be normal to milder than we have been having which is fine with me. The farmers have been able to harvest steady and get things done for a change. We go to the lake to work this weekend so hope it holds, lots of leaves to mulch and things to put away.


----------



## pammie1234

I think it is time for me to say good-night. I have actually stayed up longer than I should have. Hugs to all!


----------



## gottastch

Spider said:


> I love the tatted tree. What an art form. Also congrats on becoming a grandma. They will be the best dressed twins with such a talented grandma other.


Hi Spider! Working on stuff for Christmas...hoping to be proficient enough to make a few tatted ornaments for family.

Thanks for the grandma wishes but there is only one baby


----------



## gottastch

Happy birthday, Sandy!


----------



## angelam

Poledra65 said:


> Hopefully she will come around to realizing that, you're probably the only one she feels safe venting at, she trusts you to not run when she does so.
> I'm sure with the stress of planning the wedding and all, the insecurities came out and your the one to get the fallout, at least you understand why, so can sorta work around it.
> HUGS!!
> On another note, glad you had a good chat with the chatty MIL, that is a positive thing.


I agree wholeheartedly with Poledra, Gwen. I'm sure the stress of the wedding brought all this out. DD knows you love her no matter what. I have had similar situations with my DD but we get there in the end. Lots of love and hugs to you. xx


----------



## TNS

Gwenie, I bet your DD will be feeling bad about her outburst, and she knows how much you love her. The stress of the past events and the upcoming wedding must be telling on her, and she knows that whatever she says to you, you will still be there for her, so she can use you as a safety valve! Please don't feel bad about expressing your true feelings to her as it's better for her to know how you feel rather than wondering, or possibly misinterpreting the signs. You know you are the best mum she has, and I'm sure she does too. We certainly do! Massive hug.


----------



## TNS

Kansas g-ma said:


> Oh, boy, me, too! Happy b-day, Sandy.


And from me!


----------



## angelam

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you all for your support and understanding concerning DD. She sent a text apologizing and said she was just freaking out. Boy do I know that. All will go well and calm down. I tried to tell her that I just wanted to help her NOT do her wedding my way but at the time she just wasn't hearing it. It is what it is....certainly not the first time something like this has happened. Always pray it will be the last time. On the surface she is so calm, cool, and together but in her heart she is still the scared little teenager at times. Hopefully she will eventually become more confident and sure of her own worth personally. When it comes to work/business she is a confident and sure of herself as can be. Well, enough said. She does know I love her and always will be there for her. Like someone said she can always express herself to me regardless of what she says I will always be mom and there for her.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## TNS

Lurker 2 said:


> He is home- lying quietly on the carpet- rolled straight over for a tummy scritch has given me lots of doggy kisses, and generally just been such a nice fellow!


Hooray for the Julie/Ringo reunion!!!


----------



## Lurker 2

TNS said:


> Hooray for the Julie/Ringo reunion!!!


It is so good, to have at least one of my boys home!


----------



## Lurker 2

Edit: don't know how that one occurred !

computer wanted a Gwennie I guess!


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> The Wanderers all returning!


And the next lot getting ready.
Been out almost all day and have just returned from yarn bombing the tree. Photos will follow when they get to the iPad from the phone. I actually finishe dmy butterflys at the tree-but that was partly becuase I had it in two pieces in wtwo places and I wanted to add one more row to fit round the tree- but my figuring out was not far off at all. Mind you if I had been finished a little earlier I would have had time to get the second piece and to check the size before hand.


----------



## darowil

Designer1234 said:


> Darowil - pics from your post -- I hope it is okay with you, but I have been doing this with my Imac Iphoto program. It is so simple for me to lighten up pictures so I took the liberty of doing yours. The Llamas are so interested and alert. the scenery is beautiful.I am having a lot of fun with this IPHOTO
> program -- have lightened up most of my old photos too.
> 
> Ladies, this was posted by Darowil a few pages ago (Page 74). Shirley


Thanks- though the colouring on the first one is clsoer to the actual colouring at the time (still early morning) but shows up better. When I post my tree bombing some will need your touch as they are dark and hence don't show up as well as they should. Still waiting for the phots to make there way to the iPad- slw but it is doing it and normally it wouldn't matter. Wonder if they will also go onto my computer? I think that for some reason they transfer to the ipad but not the computer


----------



## darowil

Poledra65 said:


> Love the little Gum Nut Babies, those are so cute. Some days I'd love an alpaca, then I remember how much work they would be and realize, I want them, not so much. lol, Caring for them would take up too much knitting and TP time. :lol:


I do that with angora rabbits- but can't see myself down every day to brush it. They need a lot of care and as I don't spin what would I do with its 'wool'? I struggle now to knit everything I want with the occasional crochet (the butterflies on the tree are the biggest I have done for years) to attmept to add in anything else. On ereason why I am never goign to try tatting. Might one day decide to try some of mey cross-stiches again- maybe soon is th time as I am getting new glasses for close work soon. Might be the time to try again (if I don't have knitting to do!).


----------



## darowil

Designer1234 said:


> It is the Iphoto program which is quite common to Macs. I have had the program for years but was fooling around awhile ago and voila! I saw what it could do with very dark pictures. I have been sorting out my own which sometimes are very dark and it makes such a difference if you want to share them with people. I just am a bit concerned that someone might not prefer I do that for their pics. Oh well, I am sure they know they are welcome to tell me so.
> 
> I do a lot more cropping with it as well. There is a quick fix feature and then there is another feature where you can sharpen, brighten, soften and many other things so it is interesting to work with it. My son takes a lot of long distance photos but they often are fuzzy -- I showed him how to sharpen them on the IPhotos and he uses it all the time.
> 
> I think some of us get used to using only certain aspects without realizing there is an interesting world out there. Fun to try stuff- amazing what can happen.


Maybe I should see what I can do with the ones on the computer.


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> And the next lot getting ready.
> Been out almost all day and have just returned from yarn bombing the tree. Photos will follow when they get to the iPad from the phone. I actually finishe dmy butterflys at the tree-but that was partly becuase I had it in two pieces in wtwo places and I wanted to add one more row to fit round the tree- but my figuring out was not far off at all. Mind you if I had been finished a little earlier I would have had time to get the second piece and to check the size before hand.


 :thumbup:


----------



## darowil

Gweniepooh said:


> Hey. Just caught up. Feeling sluggish today. *Designer* loved the sweaters. You are amazing. *Gottastch* your tatting is fabulous. Hard to imagine that it hasn't been that long ago since you just started. *Julie* so glad you're home and resting comfortably in your own bed. I know you will be glad to pick up Ringo.
> 
> Got call from DD's future MIL last night. Had a nice chat. Quite a chatter box; barely got much said but it was pleasant. Did confront DD about how I was feeling; BIG mistake. Ended up with her shouting/yelling at me over the phone. Realized how unbelievably she has misinterpreted some comments I had made to her which shows me how she still beats herself up for having been a pregnant teen mom (though married for 14 years. She is very insecure within about herself which makes me very sad for her. I have ALWAYS tried to be loving, supportive, and definitely nonjudgemental of her regarding her early start to motherhood but she is still so embarrassed and unsettled with herself in regard to that. Breaks my heart. I think we are okay today but I'm just feeling low. I pray she will someday realize no one of any importance thinks ill of her or judges her past. I just love her to pieces.


Oh Dear not good. We just can't change their attitudes towards themselves can we? No matter how hard we try sometimes we just have no impact. 
Jopefully after she has time to calm down she will take onboard some of what you said. And she just might be extra stressed right now as well.
Glad that your managed to talk to her MIL to be.


----------



## darowil

pacer said:


> While I was reading facebook today, I found out that a local tv show from a former area we lived, is going out of business. A friend from our previous church had a cooking show on that station but she does have cooking videos on youtube. If anyone is interested in finding her videos, she is 1PieLady. I have clicked on subscribe to her videos so I can see what she is doing. She tries to keep her recipes rather healthy. She has one on triple chocolate zucchini cookies and homemade applesauce as well as a variety of other recipes. Since the tv station is going away, I hope she will share more videos on this youtube site. She is the same on the videos as she is in real life. Such a pleasant person all the way around. She and her DH are highly intelligent people. We met them when they were first married as my DH sang in the choir with them. We knew even back then that they would succeed in whatever they tried to do. I am so glad she is sharing her fine cooking skills with others.
> 
> I am currently attempting to knit a baby blanket for a fundraiser for cerebral palsy as well as getting started on a dog sweater for a teacup Yorkie. I also need to knit up Matthew's yarn that he dyed and the ongoing other charity knitting that I have going. I knit during my last break at work-15 minutes of knitting. I also knit in the morning and evening if I have time.
> 
> Matthew wants to share a couple of pictures with you. The first one is a cockatoo and the second one is a Birmese cat.


Stunning autumn colours. Love the cockatoo.


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> And in my case- the problem factor is the Osteo Arthritis, although I have Rheumatoid as well- not such a problem!


In which case if I understand things correctly means that diet is much less likly to impact on it and so very unlikely to be any helpwith what is bothering you.


----------



## TNS

Lurker 2 said:


> It is so good, to have at least one of my boys home!


Lovely photos, Julie. Everything looks so fresh and green. Did you know that the Donkey is Guernsey's mascot 😳 and that the locals are colloquially called donkeys, whilst the Jerseyiasise are known as toads😨


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> In which case if I understand things correctly means that diet is much less likly to impact on it and so very unlikely to be any helpwith what is bothering you.


And seems to be affected by my state of mind, too- I have been relatively more comfortable since coming home. 
BTW I have asked someone Fale really likes (from my church) to take me round to Fofoa's house tomorrow, we will go at mid-day. Be interesting to see if they have moved or not.
I would be able to work that out from through the windows.


----------



## Lurker 2

TNS said:


> Lovely photos, Julie. Everything looks so fresh and green. Did you know that the Donkey is Guernsey's mascot 😳 and that the locals are colloquially called donkeys, whilst the Jerseyiasise are known as toads😨


It is all the fresh green leaves of Spring. No, I had no idea about the donkeys and toads!


----------



## KateB

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Did we ever get a final count?


I think it was 146 grandchildren and 6 great grands.


----------



## KateB

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you all for your support and understanding concerning DD. She sent a text apologizing and said she was just freaking out. Boy do I know that. All will go well and calm down. I tried to tell her that I just wanted to help her NOT do her wedding my way but at the time she just wasn't hearing it. It is what it is....certainly not the first time something like this has happened. Always pray it will be the last time. On the surface she is so calm, cool, and together but in her heart she is still the scared little teenager at times. Hopefully she will eventually become more confident and sure of her own worth personally. When it comes to work/business she is a confident and sure of herself as can be. Well, enough said. She does know I love her and always will be there for her. Like someone said she can always express herself to me regardless of what she says I will always be mom and there for her.


I'm glad you have sorted it out with DD. It's hurtful when they vent at you, but in a way it's a compliment that she feels safe enough with you to be able to 'let rip' and know that it will still be ok afterwards.


----------



## darowil

OK here are some photos of the tree. There is an area on the front that needs something. I have one thing that will do (if I can find it) and have just started a bird which i hope to finish soon, and then we see how long it takes before things start to walk.


----------



## KateB

Lurker 2 said:


> And seems to be affected by my state of mind, too- I have been relatively more comfortable since coming home.
> BTW I have asked someone Fale really likes (from my church) to take me round to Fofoa's house tomorrow, we will go at mid-day. Be interesting to see if they have moved or not.
> I would be able to work that out from through the windows.


That's good that someone will be with you Julie. I do hope that you find them all still at the same house.


----------



## KateB

Sam - Did you see this in today's Digest? 
http://www.dogsnaturallymagazine.com/the-health-benefits-of-coconut-oil/


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> That's good that someone will be with you Julie. I do hope that you find them all still at the same house.


There is no way I would go on my own- not with Madam Lupe possibly still in the country. Fortunately the friend I have asked is fully bi-lingual.
So what ever transpires in Samoan, he will be able to explain at some stage to me- my language has got very rusty!


----------



## sugarsugar

Oh my goodness, I am only up to page 21 and we are on 90something. :shock: I have had good intentions of catching up on here.... but it just isnt happening. I will have to skim through or I will get nowhere fast. 

Hugs for everyone...


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> There is no way I would go on my own- not with Madam Lupe possibly still in the country. Fortunately the friend I have asked is fully bi-lingual.
> So what ever transpires in Samoan, he will be able to explain at some stage to me- my language has got very rusty!


Reading backwards...... Hi Julie, glad you are home safe. Good luck for tomorrow...


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> Oh my goodness, I am only up to page 21 and we are on 90something. :shock: I have had good intentions of catching up on here.... but it just isnt happening. I will have to skim through or I will get nowhere fast.
> 
> Hugs for everyone...


This is a real reason for Margaret's synopses to become popular!

Hugs for yourself and Serena!


----------



## sugarsugar

KateB said:


> I'm glad you have sorted it out with DD. It's hurtful when they vent at you, but in a way it's a compliment that she feels safe enough with you to be able to 'let rip' and know that it will still be ok afterwards.


Oh dear, daughters.... ugh. Ditto from me too.... GWEN :roll:


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> Reading backwards...... Hi Julie, glad you are home safe. Good luck for tomorrow...


Thanks Cathy! you've obviously been busy! I collected Ringo this morning- he was genuinely pleased to see me and be at home- he has just wandered through to perch on my bed. (a privilege that he is allowed)


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. The only part of me that is jet lagged is my stomach so I am not sure if I should be having breakfast or lunch.

I shall not put all 857 photos on at once, so here are a few to start with.

Hugs to everyone


----------



## darowil

How good that Ringo was so pleased to see you. What a relief for you as you were so looking forward to him coming home. It would have been a let down if he had ignored you for a few days.


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. The only part of me that is jet lagged is my stomach so I am not sure if I should be having breakfast or lunch.
> 
> I shall not put all 857 photos on at once, so here are a few to start with.
> 
> Hugs to everyone


Not knowing who everyone is in the photos- I like the river sunset!
Good to see you back into the morning routine!
I am also back home! (and not especially jet lagged- two hours this way is not too bad!)


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> How good that Ringo was so pleased to see you. What a relief for you as you were so looking forward to him coming home. It would have been a let down if he had ignored you for a few days.


We are definitely back in the old routines. I am having a late snack, and he is doing his 'sit up and beg', not sure how long I can hold out on that one! The girl at the kennels mentioned that trick of his!


----------



## PurpleFi

Lurker 2 said:


> Not knowing who everyone is in the photos- I like the river sunset!
> Good to see you back into the morning routine!
> I am also back home! (and not especially jet lagged- two hours this way is not too bad!)


Glad you are home safely and reunited with Ringo. Will edit the photo descriptions with names.


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> And here is the Icy Blue yarn as it is knitting up, first repeat of the 12 row pattern completed, Travelling Vine!


I really like the colour. Nice.


----------



## sugarsugar

Reading backwards.... up to page 80


----------



## jknappva

Kansas g-ma said:


> A friend, Lee Overley, posted this pix of sunrise Sunday in our town.
> 
> http://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xpf1/v/t1.0-9/s480x480/10710677_10152327991817750_5535894525756091615_n.jpg?oh=cc2af9d57960aff6f563bf9aea135b7b&oe=54E66BBF&__gda__=1425035433_e24962e9af9e49e136330e61c6c96e46


Beautiful sunrise!! Thank you and your friend for such a lovely picture!
Junek


----------



## darowil

PurpleFi said:


> Glad you are home safely and reunited with Ringo. Will edit the photo descriptions with names.


Thanks for adding the names- makes them more meaningful. Maybe all 800+ photos would be better not all posted- especially all at once.
Hows Mr P and his garden?

And now I am off to bed, see you all tomorrow. Probably afternon as KP catchup in the morning.


----------



## jknappva

pacer said:


> While I was reading facebook today, I found out that a local tv show from a former area we lived, is going out of business. A friend from our previous church had a cooking show on that station but she does have cooking videos on youtube. If anyone is interested in finding her videos, she is 1PieLady. I have clicked on subscribe to her videos so I can see what she is doing. She tries to keep her recipes rather healthy. She has one on triple chocolate zucchini cookies and homemade applesauce as well as a variety of other recipes. Since the tv station is going away, I hope she will share more videos on this youtube site. She is the same on the videos as she is in real life. Such a pleasant person all the way around. She and her DH are highly intelligent people. We met them when they were first married as my DH sang in the choir with them. We knew even back then that they would succeed in whatever they tried to do. I am so glad she is sharing her fine cooking skills with others.
> 
> I am currently attempting to knit a baby blanket for a fundraiser for cerebral palsy as well as getting started on a dog sweater for a teacup Yorkie. I also need to knit up Matthew's yarn that he dyed and the ongoing other charity knitting that I have going. I knit during my last break at work-15 minutes of knitting. I also knit in the morning and evening if I have time.
> 
> Matthew wants to share a couple of pictures with you. The first one is a cockatoo and the second one is a Birmese cat.


Matthew's drawings are wonderful. You can see him improving by leaps and bounds!!
Good morning, Matthew! You're so very talented...keep up the good work.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you all for your support and understanding concerning DD. She sent a text apologizing and said she was just freaking out. Boy do I know that. All will go well and calm down. I tried to tell her that I just wanted to help her NOT do her wedding my way but at the time she just wasn't hearing it. It is what it is....certainly not the first time something like this has happened. Always pray it will be the last time. On the surface she is so calm, cool, and together but in her heart she is still the scared little teenager at times. Hopefully she will eventually become more confident and sure of her own worth personally. When it comes to work/business she is a confident and sure of herself as can be. Well, enough said. She does know I love her and always will be there for her. Like someone said she can always express herself to me regardless of what she says I will always be mom and there for her.


I can so relate to that scared, insecure teenager. There's one lurking in this old woman, still, after all these years!
Mother-daughter relations...anyone who has a daughter has been there at one time or another!!
Hugs, 
Junek


----------



## jknappva

pacer said:


> She had surgery this afternoon to remove 1/2 of the thyroid and will make further determination after the pathology report. Still hope that it may not be cancerous but it was actively growing. It was discovered due to some other testing she was undergoing for her more frequent seizures she was enduring as of late. MRI a while back showed lesions on the brain and they were looking to see if there were lesions in other areas of the body. That is how the tumor was found so needless to say that she is dealing with multiple medical problems. I won't know more for a bit as she is in a hospital about an hour or more away. I am not sure who is taking care of the other children with medical problems.


I'm praying for this family. Such a shame they have so many problems.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Gweniepooh said:


> This Sunday at 4 p.m. Julie.


I think I may have mentioned this...your daughter is marrying on what would have been our 60th anniversary if my DH had lived!
I'm wishing them much happiness. 
Hope you can get pictures of you and your daughters in your wedding finery!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> He was not certain why he had been brought through, until I spoke up- then he rolled straight over- and when Angela took him to the car, his first thing was to try and leap in- showed a definite willingness to be home! But you see we have had most of the last year to bond, just him and me.


It makes a real difference when there are only you and your fur baby!! For 6 years, it was only my cat and me and we are really close, more than any pet I've ever had. 
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Spider said:


> Wow, am I behind. Marking my spot.
> The funeral service for my MIL was so nice. We saw so many friends and family and we had company coming and going over the weekend.
> Monday was back to work and it is starting to get busy for the holidays. It is kinda fun but tiring.
> I wish I wasn't so far behind. I see Julie made it home safe and sound so that is great. Now will try and read backwards before I have to go to sleep.


Glad to hear from you. Don't let the work drag you down!!
Hugs, 
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> My trip out to Brookby and back, this morning- to fetch Ringo, from the kennels.


Looks like a lovely day for a drive in the country!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, I've got the GKs off to bed & so far the coughing is quiet. Addison has play school tomorrow so I will have to organized to have both of them out the door by 8:35. Addison has such fine curly hair that it will be a challenge to get that tamed quickly, having only boys I never got practice doing hair other than my own & it's been quite a few years since I had long hair.


http://www.amazon.com/Knot-Genie-Kid-Sized-Detangling-Brush/dp/B007OWPWFU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1413979350&sr=8-1&keywords=detangle+brush+for+kids%27+hair

My DIL bought this for their daughters---they have fine wavy hair -- she says this works great without tears and problems.


----------



## Normaedern

Poledra65 said:


> Hopefully she will come around to realizing that, you're probably the only one she feels safe venting at, she trusts you to not run when she does so.
> I'm sure with the stress of planning the wedding and all, the insecurities came out and your the one to get the fallout, at least you understand why, so can sorta work around it.
> HUGS!!
> On another note, glad you had a good chat with the chatty MIL, that is a positive thing.


I agree that we only vent with those we trust. I am sorry you are down, *Gwenie* {{{{{{hugs}}}}}}


----------



## jknappva

Spider said:


> I love the tatted tree. What an art form. Also congrats on becoming a grandma. They will be the best dressed twins with such a talented grandma other.
> Happy Birthday sandy!
> Feel for you Gwen. I think all mothers go through that with at least one of their kids now and then. Like I tell the boys, you can always blame all your troubles and shortcomings on your mom. They always just laugh. And I say Now you laugh. Told a young mother today at work, that there was nothing that she could tell me that would shock me or make me feel uneasy. Once a mother I guess you feel understanding for all mothers.
> Our weather here in North Dakota has been wonderful this fall. Many of the flowers have not even froze yet. Keep this weather coming, just shortens our winters.


And since my children were grown, I mentioned to my mom that there were so many things I should have done. Wise woman that she was, she said, "You did the best you could at the time." Those were the most comforting words I could have heard. All mothers should frame that and put it on their wall!!!
Junek


----------



## Normaedern

Kansas g-ma said:


> A friend, Lee Overley, posted this pix of sunrise Sunday in our town.


Stunning. Thank you for posting :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern

*Pacer* Thank you for your pictures. Matthew's drawings get better and better :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva

Bonnie7591 said:


> Pacer, great fall pictures & it seems like every time you post photos of Matthews drawing they get better. That bird looks so life-like.
> 
> Julie, glad your trip to get Ringo went well & that he wasn't in a snit about being left. Is it tomorrow you go to your nieces place in search of Fale? If so, hope that goes well.
> 
> Kansas gma, that sunrise is beautiful
> 
> Well, I've got the GKs off to bed & so far the coughing is quiet. Addison has play school tomorrow so I will have to organized to have both of them out the door by 8:35. Addison has such fine curly hair that it will be a challenge to get that tamed quickly, having only boys I never got practice doing hair other than my own & it's been quite a few years since I had long hair.


My youngest daughter had fine, curly hair when she was small. And had such a sensitive scalp that I dreaded combing her hair. She would cringe and sometimes cry. The summer before she started school, I had it cut...it made it so much easier I couldn't stand the idea of her crying before school every morning!
Junek


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> My trip out to Brookby and back, this morning- to fetch Ringo, from the kennels.


Beautiful photos, love the clouds.


----------



## Normaedern

nittergma said:


> Happy Birthday from me too Sandy!!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern

Lurker 2 said:


> My trip out to Brookby and back, this morning- to fetch Ringo, from the kennels.


That was an interesting post. Loved the photographs.


----------



## jknappva

darowil said:


> OK here are some photos of the tree. There is an area on the front that needs something. I have one thing that will do (if I can find it) and have just started a bird which i hope to finish soon, and then we see how long it takes before things start to walk.


Love the yarn bombed tree. Your butterflies are wonderful!
Junek


----------



## Normaedern

TNS said:


> Lovely photos, Julie. Everything looks so fresh and green. Did you know that the Donkey is Guernsey's mascot 😳 and that the locals are colloquially called donkeys, whilst the Jerseyiasise are known as toads😨


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Normaedern

darowil said:


> OK here are some photos of the tree. There is an area on the front that needs something. I have one thing that will do (if I can find it) and have just started a bird which i hope to finish soon, and then we see how long it takes before things start to walk.


That was lovely to see. Thank you so much for posting :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. The only part of me that is jet lagged is my stomach so I am not sure if I should be having breakfast or lunch.
> 
> I shall not put all 857 photos on at once, so here are a few to start with.
> 
> Hugs to everyone


Wonderful!! I do appreciate all the sharing you do with the photos!


----------



## Cashmeregma

pacer said:


> She had surgery this afternoon to remove 1/2 of the thyroid and will make further determination after the pathology report. Still hope that it may not be cancerous but it was actively growing. It was discovered due to some other testing she was undergoing for her more frequent seizures she was enduring as of late. MRI a while back showed lesions on the brain and they were looking to see if there were lesions in other areas of the body. That is how the tumor was found so needless to say that she is dealing with multiple medical problems. I won't know more for a bit as she is in a hospital about an hour or more away. I am not sure who is taking care of the other children with medical problems.


Such a concern. I hope that there are social workers at the hospital who are aware of the problems with being there for the child in the hospital and needing care for the other children, perhaps also holding down jobs. There might be some agencies the social worker knows of that would help. Such a worry I am sure. Do they go to church. It is possible some people from the church might also help with meals so it isn't all falling on just one person, you. Even if they don't attend church, there might be one that would still want to help. At least I hope so.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Kansas g-ma said:


> A friend, Lee Overley, posted this pix of sunrise Sunday in our town.
> 
> http://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xpf1/v/t1.0-9/s480x480/10710677_10152327991817750_5535894525756091615_n.jpg?oh=cc2af9d57960aff6f563bf9aea135b7b&oe=54E66BBF&__gda__=1425035433_e24962e9af9e49e136330e61c6c96e46


Glorious.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Beautiful tree colors Pacer. Just love autumn and the glorious colors and smell of the leaves on the ground. Very pretty when the ground and the trees are the same color with the carpet of leaves and those still on the tree.

Last night I could hear a fairly good sized animal, at least that's what I think it was. With winter nearing I imagine it is working its way under the deck for a shelter. Hope it doesn't do any damage. Wonder if it is that possum. Remember I had the groundhog right next to my fence, on the other side. Well, it didn't stay there so don't know if it got flooded out or not but haven't seen it for about a year.


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. The only part of me that is jet lagged is my stomach so I am not sure if I should be having breakfast or lunch.
> 
> I shall not put all 857 photos on at once, so here are a few to start with.
> 
> Hugs to everyone


Loved seeing the pictures! I'm looking forward to seeing more of them. Such wondeful memories!
Junek


----------



## PurpleFi

Both Mr P and the garden are fine.

Here's a photo from the bedroom window this morning.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you all for your support and understanding concerning DD. She sent a text apologizing and said she was just freaking out. Boy do I know that. All will go well and calm down. I tried to tell her that I just wanted to help her NOT do her wedding my way but at the time she just wasn't hearing it. It is what it is....certainly not the first time something like this has happened. Always pray it will be the last time. On the surface she is so calm, cool, and together but in her heart she is still the scared little teenager at times. Hopefully she will eventually become more confident and sure of her own worth personally. When it comes to work/business she is a confident and sure of herself as can be. Well, enough said. She does know I love her and always will be there for her. Like someone said she can always express herself to me regardless of what she says I will always be mom and there for her.


But still the words cut like knives. So sad that she took your offer of help in the wrong way and I know you must have been in shock. It is wonderful that you have your forgiving attitude and as a mom feel like you can handle this and be strong for her. That is a wonderful quality and not all mothers are like this. You care about her and love her and have set yourself aside for her. In return she will trust you and love you even more. Big Hugs and know you will enjoy the wedding even if you do tread softly.


----------



## angelam

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. The only part of me that is jet lagged is my stomach so I am not sure if I should be having breakfast or lunch.
> 
> I shall not put all 857 photos on at once, so here are a few to start with.
> 
> Hugs to everyone


Good morning Purple. Eat when you're hungry I think is the answer for the next few days and call it what you like! Great to see the start of your pictorial diary - keep em coming!


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> Glad you are home safely and reunited with Ringo. Will edit the photo descriptions with names.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> I really like the colour. Nice.


Thanks! I really like how it is knitting up!


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> It makes a real difference when there are only you and your fur baby!! For 6 years, it was only my cat and me and we are really close, more than any pet I've ever had.
> Junek


It is quite heartening, how loving they are!


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> Looks like a lovely day for a drive in the country!


It was! A fine Spring morning.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Beautiful photos, love the clouds.


Funny thing is I was so busy looking at the green hills and trees, that I did not see the clouds, till after I had downloaded the photos!


----------



## Lurker 2

Normaedern said:


> That was an interesting post. Loved the photographs.


Thanks, Norma!


----------



## nittergma

I'll be back to read more later. I saw some nice pictures of Julie's scenery and the yarn bombing.
It's Wintery cold today did not want to crawl out of bed!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Not sure yet but have paired it at this point with a pale lavender wool and thinking of maybe a scarf....or perhaps a hat or fingerless mitts.....As you can see I'm still just thinking..LOL


pammie1234 said:


> Re: the yarn we died
> 
> What is everyone making? I've forgotten how much it was! Maybe 100 yes? If you remember please let me know. I also need suggestions as to what to make!


----------



## Lurker 2

nittergma said:


> I'll be back to read more later. I saw some nice pictures of Julie's scenery and the yarn bombing.
> It's Wintery cold today did not want to crawl out of bed!


And you have a lot of Winter still to come!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Nice pictures Julie. Good to see some of your countryside. So glad Ringo was happy to see you; like you said the past year bonding made a difference I'm sure.


Lurker 2 said:


> My trip out to Brookby and back, this morning- to fetch Ringo, from the kennels.


----------



## melyn

How beautiful, prayers being sent.

Here is a song I sang as vocal ministry during Quaker Meeting today. I suspect that the words & music are original, Please tell me they are not.

Walk with me.
Talk with me.
Together we will be
One in love.
One in grief.
One in suffering.
One in peace.

Walk with me.
Talk with me.
Together we will be
Fed and clothed.
Blest and cursed.

Walk with me.
Talk with me.
Together we will be
One in love.
One in grief.
One in suffering.
One in peace.[/quote]

Hi everyone, for some reason this poem/song inspired me to post a reply. I have been reading the TP and loved all the pictures posted especially of the KAP, you all looked like you were having such a good time. I am sorry I have not been posting but I have kept up with you all mostly, you have all been in my thoughts and prayers but I have felt the need to very quiet and by myself. I sometimes get an overwhelming need to withdraw from society and even people close to me find it hard to hold me in a conversation for any length of time. I have been very busy getting my garden sorted for next spring, my husband has built me a new greenhouse and it looks great, can't wait tp plant some tomatoes and am thinking of trying a melon next year. I have also been knitting like crazy and am even doing some commision garments for customers over the yarn shop across the road from me. The weekly knit and natter sessions are the only social things I have been going to and I think that is because there is only 4 of us there at the moment and I can still sit back and just listen with the odd bit of input now and again. Sorry didn't mean to write a book but once I started it just kept coming lol, take care everyone my thoughts and prayers to you all, safe travels to all those travelling and hope Sams arm is healing and the plaster comes off soon. ((((((((((hugs)))))))))) to you all. lyn


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> Nice pictures Julie. Good to see some of your countryside. So glad Ringo was happy to see you; like you said the past year bonding made a difference I'm sure.


It is very rolling country here- not craggy like much of the South Island.
It is not surprising Ringo bonded dog to dog- He was a pup too many most of his first five months- and lived more with his litter mates than with people. Did not take him long to learn, though!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Lurker 2 said:


> Edit: don't know how that one occurred !
> 
> computer wanted a Gwennie I guess!


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gweniepooh

Loved the pictures. Your butterflies are great. Don't you just love it when kids express an interest in learning to knit? So glad to see future generations taking it up.


darowil said:


> OK here are some photos of the tree. There is an area on the front that needs something. I have one thing that will do (if I can find it) and have just started a bird which i hope to finish soon, and then we see how long it takes before things start to walk.


----------



## Gweniepooh

This was interesting KateB. I may need to go see how much coconut oil is here at one of the health food stores. I imagine you could just pour it on the food for them and mix it in....small amounts.


KateB said:


> Sam - Did you see this in today's Digest?
> http://www.dogsnaturallymagazine.com/the-health-benefits-of-coconut-oil/


----------



## Gweniepooh

I plan on taking lots of pictures even though they do have a photographer coming. Photographer actually is a dear friend of youngest DD and spent many times in our home. Very talented young woman.


jknappva said:


> I think I may have mentioned this...your daughter is marrying on what would have been our 60th anniversary if my DH had lived!
> I'm wishing them much happiness.
> Hope you can get pictures of you and your daughters in your wedding finery!
> Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh

I like that (ie. what your mom said) and very well may print it out and frame it. Hang it in my craft room.

Edit: Off to knit some. Finished the 2nd shawl; it's okay but not totally pleased. Have started the elf slippers for former colleague. TTYL


jknappva said:


> And since my children were grown, I mentioned to my mom that there were so many things I should have done. Wise woman that she was, she said, "You did the best you could at the time." Those were the most comforting words I could have heard. All mothers should frame that and put it on their wall!!!
> Junek


----------



## jheiens

*Pammie*, I am swatching the yarn I dyed at KAP and will be doing a lacy scarf (or 2) for DGGD's mom, who is the only one in the family that will wear one. The rest of us are too freely endowed in the bust to feel really comfortable wearing them for decoration. May get one or two scarves, depending on the length of the first ball of yarn worked up.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Gweniepooh

Melyn I think it good sometimes to pull back and be quiet. Just absorbing life and reflecting. Your small knitting group sounds great. Sometimes times when Marianne & Cindi and I get together there is less chatter and more knitting and it feels comforting. Glad you have a group so close to be able to do that. Would love to see picture of your new greenhouse. Also congratulations on the commissioned knitting; a testament to your skills for sure.


melyn said:


> How beautiful, prayers being sent.
> 
> Here is a song I sang as vocal ministry during Quaker Meeting today. I suspect that the words & music are original, Please tell me they are not.
> 
> Walk with me.
> Talk with me.
> Together we will be
> One in love.
> One in grief.
> One in suffering.
> One in peace.
> 
> Walk with me.
> Talk with me.
> Together we will be
> Fed and clothed.
> Blest and cursed.
> 
> Walk with me.
> Talk with me.
> Together we will be
> One in love.
> One in grief.
> One in suffering.
> One in peace.


Hi everyone, for some reason this poem/song inspired me to post a reply. I have been reading the TP and loved all the pictures posted especially of the KAP, you all looked like you were having such a good time. I am sorry I have not been posting but I have kept up with you all mostly, you have all been in my thoughts and prayers but I have felt the need to very quiet and by myself. I sometimes get an overwhelming need to withdraw from society and even people close to me find it hard to hold me in a conversation for any length of time. I have been very busy getting my garden sorted for next spring, my husband has built me a new greenhouse and it looks great, can't wait tp plant some tomatoes and am thinking of trying a melon next year. I have also been knitting like crazy and am even doing some commision garments for customers over the yarn shop across the road from me. The weekly knit and natter sessions are the only social things I have been going to and I think that is because there is only 4 of us there at the moment and I can still sit back and just listen with the odd bit of input now and again. Sorry didn't mean to write a book but once I started it just kept coming lol, take care everyone my thoughts and prayers to you all, safe travels to all those travelling and hope Sams arm is healing and the plaster comes off soon. ((((((((((hugs)))))))))) to you all. lyn[/quote]


----------



## Patches39

Lurker 2 said:


> I'm glad to be back, too!
> I mostly try to cut out additives, and prepackaged- can afford organic only occasionally I will know fairly soon now what my Ringo's reaction is! I like the ide of extra loving- I have one of his favourite sausages in the fridge!


Glad your home too, know that
Ringo will be happy too,  :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> Funny thing is I was so busy looking at the green hills and trees, that I did not see the clouds, till after I had downloaded the photos!


I am a cloud person so notice them first, the rest of the scenery is second in most cases.


----------



## Patches39

RookieRetiree said:


> Keeping her in my prayers...so many things can happen with the anesthetics and invasive surgeries. Hope she gets better soon.


Praying too


----------



## Normaedern

*Melyn* I can understand the need to be quiet. I spend a great deal of time quietly. I am going on my 3 monthly meditation retreat this weekend... most of it in silence. 
i am pleased to meet you.


----------



## Patches39

Bonnie7591 said:


> Puplover, I hope your cyst turn out to be nothing serious. Have you been having lots of pain? I know from experience ovarian cysts can be nasty.
> Hope your DH finds a job he likes soon.


Ditto, everything said :thumbup:


----------



## gagesmom

Hello and Good morning all,

Just about 10:30am here and I have been up and to the school to talk to the principal, home and caught up on ktp.

I am wishing Sandy a belated Happy Birthday.

It was a cold, rainy, miserable day yesterday and you could feel winter in the air. I was definitely feeling it in my bones and joints. I know where I have arthtitis now, as I could feel it yesterday.


I have been working hard lately and just been to tired to stay up and post.


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> My trip out to Brookby and back, this morning- to fetch Ringo, from the kennels.


Beautiful countryside, I'm sure you enjoyed the trip, it's so pretty and restful looking. How far is it to get out there?


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> And seems to be affected by my state of mind, too- I have been relatively more comfortable since coming home.
> BTW I have asked someone Fale really likes (from my church) to take me round to Fofoa's house tomorrow, we will go at mid-day. Be interesting to see if they have moved or not.
> I would be able to work that out from through the windows.


Oh good, being home and comfortable in your own space always helps. 
Someone that Fale likes really well is a very good idea, and someone who likes him will have Fales best interest in mind rather than Lupes.
Fingers crossed that they haven't moved and more importantly, the Lupe is out of NZ and back across the Tasman, or better yet, back in Samoa.


----------



## Poledra65

darowil said:


> OK here are some photos of the tree. There is an area on the front that needs something. I have one thing that will do (if I can find it) and have just started a bird which i hope to finish soon, and then we see how long it takes before things start to walk.


LOL!!! At first I thought you'd taken a picture of a *very big* spider and wondered why you'd gotten that close to something that big.   
Very nice work. :thumbup: 
It's so nice when kids get involved.


----------



## Poledra65

sugarsugar said:


> Oh dear, daughters.... ugh. Ditto from me too.... GWEN :roll:


 :XD: :XD:


----------



## Poledra65

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. The only part of me that is jet lagged is my stomach so I am not sure if I should be having breakfast or lunch.
> 
> I shall not put all 857 photos on at once, so here are a few to start with.
> 
> Hugs to everyone


 So good to have you back. LOL! Good reason to eat whatever strikes your fancy, we won't tell. lol
That is a goodly amount of photos. 
Love the ones you posted, everyone looks like they've had a wonderful time. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> We are definitely back in the old routines. I am having a late snack, and he is doing his 'sit up and beg', not sure how long I can hold out on that one! The girl at the kennels mentioned that trick of his!


 :lol:


----------



## Poledra65

PurpleFi said:


> Both Mr P and the garden are fine.
> 
> Here's a photo from the bedroom window this morning.


Lovely, the colors are so nice.


----------



## Poledra65

melyn said:


> How beautiful, prayers being sent.
> 
> Here is a song I sang as vocal ministry during Quaker Meeting today. I suspect that the words & music are original, Please tell me they are not.
> 
> Walk with me.
> Talk with me.
> Together we will be
> One in love.
> One in grief.
> One in suffering.
> One in peace.
> 
> Walk with me.
> Talk with me.
> Together we will be
> Fed and clothed.
> Blest and cursed.
> 
> Walk with me.
> Talk with me.
> Together we will be
> One in love.
> One in grief.
> One in suffering.
> One in peace.


Hi everyone, for some reason this poem/song inspired me to post a reply. I have been reading the TP and loved all the pictures posted especially of the KAP, you all looked like you were having such a good time. I am sorry I have not been posting but I have kept up with you all mostly, you have all been in my thoughts and prayers but I have felt the need to very quiet and by myself. I sometimes get an overwhelming need to withdraw from society and even people close to me find it hard to hold me in a conversation for any length of time. I have been very busy getting my garden sorted for next spring, my husband has built me a new greenhouse and it looks great, can't wait tp plant some tomatoes and am thinking of trying a melon next year. I have also been knitting like crazy and am even doing some commision garments for customers over the yarn shop across the road from me. The weekly knit and natter sessions are the only social things I have been going to and I think that is because there is only 4 of us there at the moment and I can still sit back and just listen with the odd bit of input now and again. Sorry didn't mean to write a book but once I started it just kept coming lol, take care everyone my thoughts and prayers to you all, safe travels to all those travelling and hope Sams arm is healing and the plaster comes off soon. ((((((((((hugs)))))))))) to you all. lyn[/quote]

Sometimes it's good to just take some time to be inside ourselves, it gives us a fresh perspective and and revitalizes us to take on the world again. HUGS!!


----------



## Poledra65

Gweniepooh said:


> This was interesting KateB. I may need to go see how much coconut oil is here at one of the health food stores. I imagine you could just pour it on the food for them and mix it in....small amounts.


I am fairly positive that I've seen it at our Walmart also.


----------



## Poledra65

gagesmom said:


> Hello and Good morning all,
> 
> Just about 10:30am here and I have been up and to the school to talk to the principal, home and caught up on ktp.
> 
> I am wishing Sandy a belated Happy Birthday.
> 
> It was a cold, rainy, miserable day yesterday and you could feel winter in the air. I was definitely feeling it in my bones and joints. I know where I have arthtitis now, as I could feel it yesterday.
> 
> I have been working hard lately and just been to tired to stay up and post.


It's been so nice here, I'm dreading the weather getting colder, I'll feel aches that I've not felt since early spring. :roll:


----------



## Poledra65

Well, I've gotten caught up in the hour that I gave myself for computer time this morning, now to go get the trash out, sweep and mop floors and see if I can get myself motivated to do some sewing instead of knitting. lol
Have a great day all, see you later. 
{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{HUGS everybody}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## Lurker 2

Patches39 said:


> Glad your home too, know that
> Ringo will be happy too,  :thumbup:


He certainly is happy, and it is good to be home with him!


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> I am a cloud person so notice them first, the rest of the scenery is second in most cases.


I would have said that about myself, yesterday was the exception that proves the rule, maybe!?


----------



## sassafras123

Lyn, good to see your post.
Norma, love to hear more about your retreat. I treasure retreats and love the silence.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Beautiful countryside, I'm sure you enjoyed the trip, it's so pretty and restful looking. How far is it to get out there?


about 10 k, maybe 15K. I am not used to driving at country speeds, so it went by very quickly. Angela is a good driver, one who waits to make sure you are belted in, for instance.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Oh good, being home and comfortable in your own space always helps.
> Someone that Fale likes really well is a very good idea, and someone who likes him will have Fales best interest in mind rather than Lupes.
> Fingers crossed that they haven't moved and more importantly, the Lupe is out of NZ and back across the Tasman, or better yet, back in Samoa.


I feel he is the right person to ask. 
If she has gone to Samoa, there is a high probability that she has taken Fale too.
Time will tell.


----------



## Wombatnomore

Hi Lurker and Ladies

Glad to see all is well. I've been having a lovely chat with Lurker about the merits of garter stitch on another thread. We both love it!


----------



## tami_ohio

Spider said:


> Wow, am I behind. Marking my spot.
> The funeral service for my MIL was so nice. We saw so many friends and family and we had company coming and going over the weekend.
> Monday was back to work and it is starting to get busy for the holidays. It is kinda fun but tiring.
> I wish I wasn't so far behind. I see Julie made it home safe and sound so that is great. Now will try and read backwards before I have to go to sleep.


If I didn't say so before, I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## tami_ohio

Lurker 2 said:


> My trip out to Brookby and back, this morning- to fetch Ringo, from the kennels.


Thank you for sharing some of your pretty country with us. But, you do know you are driving on the wrong side of the road, don't you?! :lol: 
I love pictures of churches. I have taken a lot of them and with cemetaries too.


----------



## jknappva

Hi everyone, for some reason this poem/song inspired me to post a reply. I have been reading the TP and loved all the pictures posted especially of the KAP, you all looked like you were having such a good time. I am sorry I have not been posting but I have kept up with you all mostly, you have all been in my thoughts and prayers but I have felt the need to very quiet and by myself. I sometimes get an overwhelming need to withdraw from society and even people close to me find it hard to hold me in a conversation for any length of time. I have been very busy getting my garden sorted for next spring, my husband has built me a new greenhouse and it looks great, can't wait tp plant some tomatoes and am thinking of trying a melon next year. I have also been knitting like crazy and am even doing some commision garments for customers over the yarn shop across the road from me. The weekly knit and natter sessions are the only social things I have been going to and I think that is because there is only 4 of us there at the moment and I can still sit back and just listen with the odd bit of input now and again. Sorry didn't mean to write a book but once I started it just kept coming lol, take care everyone my thoughts and prayers to you all, safe travels to all those travelling and hope Sams arm is healing and the plaster comes off soon. ((((((((((hugs)))))))))) to you all. lyn[/quote]

I'm glad you felt comfortable letting us know your feelings. Except for my daughter and an occasional lunch with my sister, I really don't feel the need to socialize a lot. But I do love my Tea Party friends/sisters/bros and our chatting and sharing is all I need! My daughter every so often will tell me she's worried that I'm depressed which is far from the truth. As my mom said...I'm comfortable with my own company. (And the Tea Party's company) LOL!
Your greenhouse sounds lovely.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## tami_ohio

darowil said:


> Thanks- though the colouring on the first one is clsoer to the actual colouring at the time (still early morning) but shows up better. When I post my tree bombing some will need your touch as they are dark and hence don't show up as well as they should. Still waiting for the phots to make there way to the iPad- slw but it is doing it and normally it wouldn't matter. Wonder if they will also go onto my computer? I think that for some reason they transfer to the ipad but not the computer


Do you have a drop box account? If so, make sure to install it on the phone, computer and iPad, so when you transfer the photos from one into dropbox, the photos will go to all three!


----------



## jknappva

I've just heard on the Weather Channel that Scotland, Great Britain and Europe are getting the effects of Gonzalo. I hope everyone is fairing well with no wind damage. The storm completely missed us here in the States but did damage to Bermuda.
Hugs to all, 
Junek


----------



## tami_ohio

darowil said:


> OK here are some photos of the tree. There is an area on the front that needs something. I have one thing that will do (if I can find it) and have just started a bird which i hope to finish soon, and then we see how long it takes before things start to walk.


Cute!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Happy Belated Birthday Sandy. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio

Lurker 2 said:


> There is no way I would go on my own- not with Madam Lupe possibly still in the country. Fortunately the friend I have asked is fully bi-lingual.
> So what ever transpires in Samoan, he will be able to explain at some stage to me- my language has got very rusty!


I am glad someone will go with you Julie, and also glad that you would not go alone.


----------



## pammie1234

I feel like I stay home/by myself too much. All of my friends either have their family/spouse or another social group. This is so opposite of how I used to be. However, even as a child, I could always entertain myself. I guess this is the progression of life. I do think I need to put more effort to be more social.


----------



## Cashmeregma

darowil said:


> And the next lot getting ready.
> Been out almost all day and have just returned from yarn bombing the tree. Photos will follow when they get to the iPad from the phone. I actually finishe dmy butterflys at the tree-but that was partly becuase I had it in two pieces in wtwo places and I wanted to add one more row to fit round the tree- but my figuring out was not far off at all. Mind you if I had been finished a little earlier I would have had time to get the second piece and to check the size before hand.


Thank you for the photos. What fun to share in a tree bombing on the other side of the world. Amazing that the young girl wants to learn socks. She will be quite the little knitter if she does that.

Saw the movie "Tracks," which is about a girl who crosses the Western part of Australia to the Indian Ocean, covering 2,000 miles of desert. It was amazing. I think she would have died had it not been for the help of a National Geographic photographer if the movie is true to the actual story.


----------



## Lurker 2

Wombatnomore said:


> Hi Lurker and Ladies
> 
> Glad to see all is well. I've been having a lovely chat with Lurker about the merits of garter stitch on another thread. We both love it!


Indeed we do! Good to see you here again Wombat!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Matthew, love your new art work. Thank you so much for sharing this with us. A nice way to start out my day!!!


----------



## Lurker 2

tami_ohio said:


> Thank you for sharing some of your pretty country with us. But, you do know you are driving on the wrong side of the road, don't you?! :lol:
> I love pictures of churches. I have taken a lot of them and with cemetaries too.


Groan, we've had that one out so many times with Sam. There would have been a cemetery too, but I did not want to add to my dollar costs!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> Indeed we do! Good to see you here again Wombat!


Wombat, If the garter stitch has to do with that lovely green shawl you did, I totally agree. Beautiful green and such a beautiful shawl. Simple, but oh so elegant.


----------



## Cashmeregma

pammie1234 said:


> I feel like I stay home/by myself too much. All of my friends either have their family/spouse or another social group. This is so opposite of how I used to be. However, even as a child, I could always entertain myself. I guess this is the progression of life. I do think I need to put more effort to be more social.


Wish we were closer Pammie. I feel completely at ease with you and think we would have some fun times together and be at ease with just quiet times knitting too :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

tami_ohio said:


> I am glad someone will go with you Julie, and also glad that you would not go alone.


I may be an idiot, but I am not totally a fool!
:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> I feel he is the right person to ask.
> If she has gone to Samoa, there is a high probability that she has taken Fale too.
> Time will tell.


Can't wait to hear what you find. I would love it if he was there for you to see. Now that you mention Samoa though...... :roll:


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> Can't wait to hear what you find. I would love it if he was there for you to see. Now that you mention Samoa though...... :roll:


I've said it before! 'Time will tell'.
I've been advised to go to the Police, but prefer to make this last attempt myself.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> My trip out to Brookby and back, this morning- to fetch Ringo, from the kennels.


Thank you for the photos Julie. Such fun to see your part of the world. Beautiful landscape.


----------



## jheiens

*Melyn*--so good to hear from you. I had assumed you were busy with your summer's projects. Spending time by yourself is often renewing and we understand, but delighted to see you again.

*Pammie*,I've got about 3'' on my *One Row(reversible) Lace Scarf* by Turvid Mellingsafer. I found it by Googling ''simple lace scarf patterns'' or the title above. It has only a knit 4 stitches followed by a 4-stitch lace pattern repeated across on all rows after knitting the first 2 rows after the24 stitch cast on.

Our hand-dyed yarn is rather ''splitty'' but not impossible to use on my #7 Denise interchangeables with the next to the shortest cord.

PM me if I can be of any help.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you for the photos Julie. Such fun to see your part of the world. Beautiful landscape.


Always one has more images than one has shared! And when you are shooting in the car, you miss a lot, too. It was good to get out into the countryside- something I do miss now I no longer qualify for assistance with a vehicle.


----------



## Lurker 2

I think my 'Gwennies' are actually because KP is going slow!


----------



## angelam

jknappva said:


> I've just heard on the Weather Channel that Scotland, Great Britain and Europe are getting the effects of Gonzalo. I hope everyone is fairing well with no wind damage. The storm completely missed us here in the States but did damage to Bermuda.
> Hugs to all,
> Junek


Our weather forecasts kept telling us about the awful storms and high winds coming our way. In fact, although it was quite windy yesterday we had no rain at all. I think we were lucky here as other places had it worse, especially on the coast. I even managed to get some washing out and dried before it took off to the next county!


----------



## TNS

jknappva said:


> I've just heard on the Weather Channel that Scotland, Great Britain and Europe are getting the effects of Gonzalo. I hope everyone is fairing well with no wind damage. The storm completely missed us here in the States but did damage to Bermuda.
> Hugs to all,
> Junek


Got quite windy, but the North west and Ireland and Scotland got worse than we did here in Channel Islands, but nothing like Bermuda. Someone was killed by a falling wall/tree in London and trees etc blown over but all is quiet now. We had a very rought flight yesterday but landed at the second attempt. The wind was gusting so hard that it kept lifting the plane as it tried to land!!


----------



## Lurker 2

TNS said:


> Got quite windy, but the North west and Ireland and Scotland got worse than we did here in Channel Islands, but nothing like Bermuda. Someone was killed by a falling wall/tree in London and trees etc blown over but all is quiet now. We had a very rought flight yesterday but landed at the second attempt. The wind was gusting so hard that it kept lifting the plane as it tried to land!!


mmmmm, not good!


----------



## TNS

Unpleasant news from Ottawa, gunman or gunmen shooting in Parliament which is on lockdown, and a soldier run over deliberately yesterday. Shopping centre too. And a soldier killed at National War Memorial. I hope you are all safe.


----------



## Normaedern

sassafras123 said:


> Lyn, good to see your post.
> Norma, love to hear more about your retreat. I treasure retreats and love the silence.


I have been studying meditation with a teacher for 15 years. We study a form of mindfulness meditation. To keep going in everyday life we gather together every 3 months for a retreat. Most of it is in silence but we share talks from our teacher and readings. We ask questions but are discouraged from asking for asking's sake.
We prepare our food mindfully as a task. I am usually cook but I share out the work. I make the cake beforehand!! The oven isn't reliable. Where we go has no mobile or computer access.
I find it very sustaining but living in the moment is not easy!!


----------



## Normaedern

jknappva said:


> I've just heard on the Weather Channel that Scotland, Great Britain and Europe are getting the effects of Gonzalo. I hope everyone is fairing well with no wind damage. The storm completely missed us here in the States but did damage to Bermuda.
> Hugs to all,
> Junek


Yesterday was very windy here in Wales. Very noisy too but no damage but a woman was killed in London. We have hardly any leaves on the trees now.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Good Wednesday!!!! I have been keeping up on my reading, just haven't been commenting, but I must to this - I too think that this is something all parents should remember. We love our children, family, friends, and I am sure that 99% of us do our best at any given time. We wouldn't expect any more from others - we should be accepting of this in ourselves. Thanks for sharing this June. Welcome home to all of the travelers - safe travels to those getting ready to go on new adventures, love and hugs to everyone. AZ


jknappva said:


> And since my children were grown, I mentioned to my mom that there were so many things I should have done. Wise woman that she was, she said, "You did the best you could at the time." Those were the most comforting words I could have heard. All mothers should frame that and put it on their wall!!!
> Junek


----------



## gagesmom

I am so sickened by this happening.


TNS said:


> Unpleasant news from Ottawa, gunman or gunmen shooting in Parliament which is on lockdown, and a soldier run over deliberately yesterday. Shopping centre too. And a soldier killed at National War Memorial. I hope you are all safe.


----------



## gagesmom

I just finished this today, was going to make it a scarf but decided to make it a cowl. Mock kilting stitch by Esther Smith Bozak on Ravelry. I would like to make a hat and mitts incorporating this stitch.


----------



## Normaedern

gagesmom said:


> I just finished this today, was going to make it a scarf but decided to make it a cowl. Mock kilting stitch.


This is very pretty. Prayers for your country.


----------



## gagesmom

Thank you Normadern. It is sad that this happens anywhere.


Normaedern said:


> This is very pretty. Prayers for your country.


----------



## purl2diva

After seven weeks and 35 treatments, I am done.

The people at the Radiation Center have been wonderful==kind, compassionate, encouraging and cheerful. When you graduate and ring the bell, everyone who is on the floor comes out and cheers and gives you a hug. I also got flowers from two fellow patients. It was a lovely day.

Thanks to everyone for prayers and good wishes these last five months. I am blessed.

WI Joy


----------



## ChrisEl

Normaedern said:


> I have been studying meditation with a teacher for 15 years. We study a form of mindfulness meditation. To keep going in everyday life we gather together every 3 months for a retreat. Most of it is in silence but we share talks from our teacher and readings. We ask questions but are discouraged from asking for asking's sake.
> We prepare our food mindfully as a task. I am usually cook but I share out the work. I make the cake beforehand!! The oven isn't reliable. Where we go has no mobile or computer access.
> I find it very sustaining but living in the moment is not easy!!


I have practiced meditation before but haven't had the discipline to do it every day. The retreats sound like a wonderful way to keep up. There was a recent article in our paper about subway commuters using that time for meditation. Even a commuter who drove to work and obviously could not meditate, tried to keep her frustrations under control using mindfulness techniques. (The traffic around here is terrible).


----------



## Normaedern

Great news!! {{{{{hugs}}}} and prayers for you.


----------



## tami_ohio

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. The only part of me that is jet lagged is my stomach so I am not sure if I should be having breakfast or lunch.
> 
> I shall not put all 857 photos on at once, so here are a few to start with.
> 
> Hugs to everyone


I am glad you both made it home safely. It was wonderful meeting you both. I love the pictures!


----------



## Normaedern

ChrisEl said:


> I have practiced meditation before but haven't had the discipline to do it every day. The retreats sound like a wonderful way to keep up. There was a recent article in our paper about subway commuters using that time for meditation. Even a commuter who drove to work and obviously could not meditate, tried to keep her frustrations under control using mindfulness techniques. (The traffic around here is terrible).


It is tricky to keep it up in everyday life. Over the years I have got better about the discipline but is no easy. 
I am inpressed with the commuters!


----------



## Sorlenna

purl2diva said:


> After seven weeks and 35 treatments, I am done.
> 
> WI Joy


I can hear that bell from here! Woot!


----------



## ChrisEl

Just remembered that the woman on the subway who meditated worked at a university and said she thought it helped her to be her best self---the person she wanted to be---when she got to work. Made me think I want to start my practice again.....I'm not always my best self but I keep trying!

Congratulations to Purl2 Diva----how great that you rang that bell.


And deepest sympathies to our Canadian friends.


----------



## tami_ohio

melyn said:


> How beautiful, prayers being sent.
> 
> Here is a song I sang as vocal ministry during Quaker Meeting today. I suspect that the words & music are original, Please tell me they are not.
> 
> Walk with me.
> Talk with me.
> Together we will be
> One in love.
> One in grief.
> One in suffering.
> One in peace.
> 
> Walk with me.
> Talk with me.
> Together we will be
> Fed and clothed.
> Blest and cursed.
> 
> Walk with me.
> Talk with me.
> Together we will be
> One in love.
> One in grief.
> One in suffering.
> One in peace.


Hi everyone, for some reason this poem/song inspired me to post a reply. I have been reading the TP and loved all the pictures posted especially of the KAP, you all looked like you were having such a good time. I am sorry I have not been posting but I have kept up with you all mostly, you have all been in my thoughts and prayers but I have felt the need to very quiet and by myself. I sometimes get an overwhelming need to withdraw from society and even people close to me find it hard to hold me in a conversation for any length of time. I have been very busy getting my garden sorted for next spring, my husband has built me a new greenhouse and it looks great, can't wait tp plant some tomatoes and am thinking of trying a melon next year. I have also been knitting like crazy and am even doing some commision garments for customers over the yarn shop across the road from me. The weekly knit and natter sessions are the only social things I have been going to and I think that is because there is only 4 of us there at the moment and I can still sit back and just listen with the odd bit of input now and again. Sorry didn't mean to write a book but once I started it just kept coming lol, take care everyone my thoughts and prayers to you all, safe travels to all those travelling and hope Sams arm is healing and the plaster comes off soon. ((((((((((hugs)))))))))) to you all. lyn[/quote]

Lyn it's so nice to see you posting! You have been missed. I do understand your need to just stay in the background at times. I tend to do the same once in a while.


----------



## tami_ohio

Gweniepooh said:


> This was interesting KateB. I may need to go see how much coconut oil is here at one of the health food stores. I imagine you could just pour it on the food for them and mix it in....small amounts.


Check at your local grocery also. I can get a pint here for anywhere between $4 & $9 depending on where I am. It is solid in the jar unless it's hot out.


----------



## Normaedern

ChrisEl said:


> Just remembered that the woman on the subway who meditated worked at a university and said she thought it helped her to be her best self---the person she wanted to be---when she got to work. Made me think I want to start my practice again.....I'm not always my best self but I keep trying!
> 
> Congratulations to Purl2 Diva----how great that you rang that bell.
> 
> And deepest sympathies to our Canadian friends.


My teacher says that trying is the thing. He is still learning and trying

:thumbup:


----------



## gagesmom

Fantastic 


purl2diva said:


> After seven weeks and 35 treatments, I am done.
> 
> The people at the Radiation Center have been wonderful==kind, compassionate, encouraging and cheerful. When you graduate and ring the bell, everyone who is on the floor comes out and cheers and gives you a hug. I also got flowers from two fellow patients. It was a lovely day.
> 
> Thanks to everyone for prayers and good wishes these last five months. I am blessed.
> 
> WI Joy


----------



## tami_ohio

Lurker 2 said:


> Groan, we've had that one out so many times with Sam. There would have been a cemetery too, but I did not want to add to my dollar costs!


Lol. I know but I just couldn't resist!!!! Sometimes there are cemeteries next to churches here in the country and they just seem peaceful to me. I have thought about making some of those photos into cards but I am not sure how well they would be received. I am sort of afraid it might be taken as morbid instead of a peaceful scene.


----------



## tami_ohio

pammie1234 said:


> I feel like I stay home/by myself too much. All of my friends either have their family/spouse or another social group. This is so opposite of how I used to be. However, even as a child, I could always entertain myself. I guess this is the progression of life. I do think I need to put more effort to be more social.


Move to Ohio! We can be social together!


----------



## tami_ohio

Lurker 2 said:


> I may be an idiot, but I am not totally a fool!
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


I know you are not a fool Julie! And you certainly are not an idiot and yes I see you are lol. I love you.


----------



## tami_ohio

Lurker 2 said:


> I've said it before! 'Time will tell'.
> I've been advised to go to the Police, but prefer to make this last attempt myself.


Hmm. Maybe it would be good to go to the police, and have them also accompany you when you go. Police back up, but someone who knows both Fale and the language. There is more I want to say with this but can't get my mind around the words yet even for myself. I am saying more prayers.


----------



## tami_ohio

TNS said:


> Got quite windy, but the North west and Ireland and Scotland got worse than we did here in Channel Islands, but nothing like Bermuda. Someone was killed by a falling wall/tree in London and trees etc blown over but all is quiet now. We had a very rought flight yesterday but landed at the second attempt. The wind was gusting so hard that it kept lifting the plane as it tried to land!!


I am glad you made it safely.


----------



## tami_ohio

TNS said:


> Unpleasant news from Ottawa, gunman or gunmen shooting in Parliament which is on lockdown, and a soldier run over deliberately yesterday. Shopping centre too. And a soldier killed at National War Memorial. I hope you are all safe.


Oh no.


----------



## tami_ohio

gagesmom said:


> I just finished this today, was going to make it a scarf but decided to make it a cowl. Mock kilting stitch by Esther Smith Bozak on Ravelry. I would like to make a hat and mitts incorporating this stitch.


Pretty!


----------



## tami_ohio

purl2diva said:


> After seven weeks and 35 treatments, I am done.
> 
> The people at the Radiation Center have been wonderful==kind, compassionate, encouraging and cheerful. When you graduate and ring the bell, everyone who is on the floor comes out and cheers and gives you a hug. I also got flowers from two fellow patients. It was a lovely day.
> 
> Thanks to everyone for prayers and good wishes these last five months. I am blessed.
> 
> WI Joy


Such good news!


----------



## admin

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-294743-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

